# Bump buddies MrsWifey, Babywisher19, Satine51 and others welcome Aug 2011



## kaths101

Hi, i had my last period started on November 10th, we dtd on 24th Nov - did lots of other times too but im convinced that was the time :happydance:
Sooo am I 4 weeks 4 days or a few weeks pregnant..

Clear blue says 1-2 weeks..

I also dont get what the 9 + 2 ect is..

Sorry im being thick :blush:


----------



## sardando

kaths101 said:


> Hi, i had my last period started on November 10th, we dtd on 24th Nov - did lots of other times too but im convinced that was the time :happydance:
> Sooo am I 4 weeks 4 days or a few weeks pregnant..
> 
> Clear blue says 1-2 weeks..
> 
> I also dont get what the 9 + 2 ect is..
> 
> Sorry im being thick :blush:

You're actually 4 weeks 5 days pregnant as that's how long it is since your last period. Otherwise written as 4+5! Weeks+days pregnant. Clearblue tells you very roughly how many weeks since conception, so it was 1-2 weeks since you conceived.


----------



## Babywisher19

Doctors say your pregnant from the day your last period started. I think this is because most woman dont know when they ov'd.. but obviously you didnt just get knocked up whilst on your period! so although im 4+4 (as already mentioned.. weeks+days) im techinically only like 2+4 possibly!!! xx


----------



## kaths101

ahh thank you, so im almost identical to you then babywisher :hugs:
Do you have any symptoms yet??


----------



## Silverwing

I'm still wrapping my head around it too!


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi, my timing is the same as yours too, got my BFP on sat after 13 months of trying! By my reckoning I am 4+2. Not too many symptoms yet i think, I've been a bit tired today and my tummy feels tight as if I did 100 sit ups yesterday (not that I've ever actually done 100 sit ups but I think you know what I mean!)
Have you told anyonre yet? We've told all our family, too excited to keep it a secret! My sister in law has been TTC for over 2 years and has just had her first and unsuccessful IVF so she was quite upset when we told her which was so hard, she's happy for us but I just hope that her next IVF works for her then we can be bump buddies.


----------



## mimibaby

at this moment your 4+5 because doctor dates pregnancy from first day of last period.
You wont know your dates for sure until your first scan when baby can be measured. 

The first day of my last period was 25th august which would make me around 15 weeks pregnant however for some reason i am not 15 weeks i am 12 weeks. Until your first scan doctor will say you are 4+5 which will be confirmed or altered at your first scan. x


----------



## kaths101

MrsWifey said:


> Hi, my timing is the same as yours too, got my BFP on sat after 13 months of trying! By my reckoning I am 4+2. Not too many symptoms yet i think, I've been a bit tired today and my tummy feels tight as if I did 100 sit ups yesterday (not that I've ever actually done 100 sit ups but I think you know what I mean!)
> Have you told anyonre yet? We've told all our family, too excited to keep it a secret! My sister in law has been TTC for over 2 years and has just had her first and unsuccessful IVF so she was quite upset when we told her which was so hard, she's happy for us but I just hope that her next IVF works for her then we can be bump buddies.

Hi, no i havent told anyone - only my OH. I had a missed miscarriage in June a week before my first scan which was just awful so im not saying anything to anyone until my first scan where I will be praying to see a heartbeat!! It took me 6 months to get pregnant each time... Im so worried about symptoms because first time round I didnt really have any... so im just waiting for something to tell me im pregnant! I will be happy to have 8 months of morning sickness if it means I get a baby at the end of it!
Im glad you havnt really got any at this stage either. Im tired too and have funny feelings in my tummy - sometimes crampy sometimes like a tugging feeling.
Its a shame for your Sister in law - I hope she gets her BFP soon, its always hard when people around you are getting theirs... fingers crossed for her x


----------



## mickey1989

can i just scan wen clear blue says 1-2 it means 2-3 weeks pregnant and they use your lmp as a dating scale to scan you u wont no for defo how far u are until that 1st scan :) hope this helps 
3rd baby 15weeks gone :)x


----------



## Babywisher19

Hey you! Can we be proper bump buddies then? Id love to have one! I feel quite alone atm! Having no one at the same stage to chat too reguarly (of course i love this forum though!!)

I just cant wait to see my baby on a scan, because i am SO nervous. 
I have no symptoms really yet- although im convinced that i can feel a hardening very low down?? only when standing though.. if i lie down its all soft again. Is it in my head, idk.. 

Iv had one strong wave of nausia.. but am convinced it was just pure shock from seeing my first BFP. . 

Id like to start feeling pregnant.. see a bump.. wear some pregnancy trousers! wahoo LOL xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

I keep having to remind myself that it's all real and I'm not imagining it! It sound so strange to say 'I'm a pregnant lady!' Have you worked out a due date yet? I worked mine out as 21st aug. My brother has just had a baby (2 weeks old) and I worked out they'd be in the same year at school!


----------



## Babywisher19

wifey! im due Aug 18th, which is neices birthday.. and my best friend popped 9 days ago, and as shes in dec.. aslong as i pop before aug 31st we'l be in same school year too!!


----------



## MrsWifey

Want to be bump buddies then, I think the signs are all there, lol! Whereabouts are you, are you in the uk?


----------



## kaths101

Babywisher19 said:


> Hey you! Can we be proper bump buddies then? Id love to have one! I feel quite alone atm! Having no one at the same stage to chat too reguarly (of course i love this forum though!!)
> 
> I just cant wait to see my baby on a scan, because i am SO nervous.
> I have no symptoms really yet- although im convinced that i can feel a hardening very low down?? only when standing though.. if i lie down its all soft again. Is it in my head, idk..
> 
> Iv had one strong wave of nausia.. but am convinced it was just pure shock from seeing my first BFP. .
> 
> Id like to start feeling pregnant.. see a bump.. wear some pregnancy trousers! wahoo LOL xxx

yes i would love to be your bump buddy , I cant wait for my scan either (see above :cry:) - when do you have yours? I dont see the midwife until 10 weeks and then scan at 12 weeks - seems ages to wait!! argghh xx


----------



## kaths101

The 3 of us could be bump buddies? Im due 17th August..
Yes im in the UK - I live in Norfolk x


----------



## eandc123

Hi guys. I'm due 15th August :) 
I got my BFP on Thursday. I'm in teesside. 
Excited, nervous and my boobs hurt like hell, lol. All of which is not helping my sleeping pattern.


----------



## kaths101

eandc123 said:


> Hi guys. I'm due 15th August :)
> I got my BFP on Thursday. I'm in teesside.
> Excited, nervous and my boobs hurt like hell, lol. All of which is not helping my sleeping pattern.

Hello, your due around he same time too.... 
What a mixture of feelings hey xx


----------



## eandc123

Yeah, overwhelmed sometimes but all feelings are positive. Just so many thoughts about the future it's hard not to get excited. I know there are worrys about getting to the 12 week point but I'm so excited I just want to shout from the roof tops! lol.


----------



## nugget80

i'm always confused by the way the work out the timings... going by date of last period i should be 12 weeks and 1 day. however my scan last week put me ahead a whole week to 13 +1 which is a week before i actually had my last period!


----------



## Babywisher19

Kath and wifey i'd love to bump buddies! 

Im in south glos/bristol! 

I will book my midwife appointment for middle of jan.. will be 12 weeks the first week of febuary.. but hoping they might squeeze me in last week of Jan as that'l be my birthday.. that'd be incredible!


----------



## MrsWifey

:wohoo:Good morning fellow pregnant ladies! Bump buddies it is then! Is there a way to set it up so it's easier to contect each other? Anyway, to introduce myself: My name's Jo, I'm 29 and live with my hubby in Hertfordshire. 2010 has been a very good year for us cos we got engaged in jan, married in may, bought a house in august nearer our families and now the icing on the cake, after a year of TTC we're pregnant! 
I've got my first docs appointment today, hopefully that'll make it a bit more real, I keep thinking that I'm going to snap out of the daydream and realise that it's all my imagination! Going to see my new nephew today too (3 weeks old) so will probably cry cos last time I saw him was before i knew i was pregnant. I'll definately be using him to practice with as I've never even changed a nappy before!
Are you going to find out if you're having a girl or boy? DH wants to but I don't.
Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months (raises a glass of schloer to you all!) x :wohoo:


----------



## babyblessed

kaths101 said:


> Hi, i had my last period started on November 10th, we dtd on 24th Nov - did lots of other times too but im convinced that was the time :happydance:
> Sooo am I 4 weeks 4 days or a few weeks pregnant..
> 
> Clear blue says 1-2 weeks..
> 
> I also dont get what the 9 + 2 ect is..
> 
> Sorry im being thick :blush:

hi kaths, my last period started 10th of november too and was wondering same thing, going to doctors today...though i should know better, have two boys already :blush:

i was on baby and bump for so much of my last pregnancy, looking forward to another 9 months of pregnancy chat :)


----------



## kaths101

Hi Wifey, hmm Im not sure if there is a way to contact each other? I havent been on this forum long - If not I will change my title and we can just use here... 
Im Katherine, 31 and live in Norfolk - OH and I are not married yet but plan to - but I didnt want to delay the TTC'ing because of my age. I have wanted children since I was very young so we are both delighted. We have been trying since Sept 09, fell pregnant in April and had a misscarriage in June - very scary times so Im a little less excited about his one as im so wary it could happen again... Having a bump buddy will definetly keep my spirits high :thumbup:

Good Luck with the docs appointment - what are you going for? Round here we cant go until 10 weeks then get the scan date at 12 weeks - it feels a long time to wait..

I 'think' were going to find out whether boy or girl - we havent decided yet but think we would like to know to get prepared :happydance:

Have a nice time with your Nephew - I have 2 nieces 6 and 9 so Im doing the whole auntie bit and spoil them rotten!!
Let me know how it all went today xx


----------



## kaths101

babyblessed said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, i had my last period started on November 10th, we dtd on 24th Nov - did lots of other times too but im convinced that was the time :happydance:
> Sooo am I 4 weeks 4 days or a few weeks pregnant..
> 
> Clear blue says 1-2 weeks..
> 
> I also dont get what the 9 + 2 ect is..
> 
> Sorry im being thick :blush:
> 
> hi kaths, my last period started 10th of november too and was wondering same thing, going to doctors today...though i should know better, have two boys already :blush:
> 
> i was on baby and bump for so much of my last pregnancy, looking forward to another 9 months of pregnancy chat :)Click to expand...

Hey, your the same as me too - how come everyone is having docs appointments? I dont get mine with he midwife until 10 weeks!!
On the date preictor it says my due date is 17th August but I guess you dont really know until the first scan


----------



## MrsWifey

Kaths, sorry to hear about your mc, sending you happy sticky bean thoughts x

The docs appointment was basically just to let them know I'm pg and get the ball rolling, he didn't do a test or anything. I did a get a pregnancy pack though with vouchers for my bounty pack from argos, some vouchers, lots of advertising leaflets and a couple of pregnancy magazines and my pregnancy medical file to fill out background info before I see the midwife. I've also booked in for a flu jab on 29th dec and my midwife appointment on 20th jan, can't wait! I got a form for my prescription exemption certificate too. That was it really. He said 'I assume you've done at least one pg test?' and chuckled when I said I'd done 3! I didn't think that 3 was excessive! I did one last sat morning then we did a clearblue digital one on sat night so we could see the word 'pregnant' on the test and then I still had one at home so I did another one this morning before the doctor to check it is all real before I got officially registered as pregnant! I'm hoping that as dec/jan there's a lot going on at work the time to my midwife appointment will go quick.
Have you told anyone about your pg yet? We've told our families but not sure when to tell work.


----------



## kaths101

MrsWifey said:


> Kaths, sorry to hear about your mc, sending you happy sticky bean thoughts x
> 
> The docs appointment was basically just to let them know I'm pg and get the ball rolling, he didn't do a test or anything. I did a get a pregnancy pack though with vouchers for my bounty pack from argos, some vouchers, lots of advertising leaflets and a couple of pregnancy magazines and my pregnancy medical file to fill out background info before I see the midwife. I've also booked in for a flu jab on 29th dec and my midwife appointment on 20th jan, can't wait! I got a form for my prescription exemption certificate too. That was it really. He said 'I assume you've done at least one pg test?' and chuckled when I said I'd done 3! I didn't think that 3 was excessive! I did one last sat morning then we did a clearblue digital one on sat night so we could see the word 'pregnant' on the test and then I still had one at home so I did another one this morning before the doctor to check it is all real before I got officially registered as pregnant! I'm hoping that as dec/jan there's a lot going on at work the time to my midwife appointment will go quick.
> Have you told anyone about your pg yet? We've told our families but not sure when to tell work.

Ah ok I get all that with the midwife at 8/10 weeks, Ive done 3 tests too - well 4 but one didnt work!! I Wee'd on it too much :haha:
I did one this morning too just to check and I had a lovely dark line! 
We havent told anyone yet and i dont think we will until our first scan! Im def not telling my work until that point.. 
I will be booking my midwife appointment about mid Jan I think :happydance: xx


----------



## BlueViolet

Hey Babywisher, don't worry, you'll get there. I was anxious the same way since there was no way to tell whether I was pregnant other than to know that I still didn't have my period and that the pee stick told me so. Now I am so bloated, tired, nauseated, and hungry that I wish I could go back when I didn't have any symptoms. Oh, yeah, I forgot to add emotional to that list...haha. I bought my first pair of maternity pants and they are awful. I can barely fit into anything else, so I need to go shopping again. The selection stinks and the prices aren't good either. They look like huge overalls that go up to my boobs. Thank goodness for sweaters that can cover up the ugly elastic band. And did anyone else notice that the quality of these clothes is so awful? The jeans feel like they're going to fall apart any second. I think someone needs to come up with an affordable maternity line that looks decent. I would be first in line to buy :)


----------



## MrsWifey

babyblessed - You're avatar is really cute.

I've had cramps and backache all afternoon so feeling a bit grumpy today. Luckily hubby is cooking dinner tonight so goimng to enjoy scoffing that and then lovely hot bath followed by early night. How are you all doing? any symptoms?


----------



## satine51

hello ladies,

I know exactly when I ovulated and conceived and based on that I am 5+6 (according to various calculators) however, I oVed on CD25, so very late in cycle. I am worried that the doctor will overestimate how far I am gone counting from 1st cycle day and scan will then show that baby is not developing! Should I tell the doctor that I know my conception date? And will it matter?


----------



## kaths101

satine51 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> I know exactly when I ovulated and conceived and based on that I am 5+6 (according to various calculators) however, I oVed on CD25, so very late in cycle. I am worried that the doctor will overestimate how far I am gone counting from 1st cycle day and scan will then show that baby is not developing! Should I tell the doctor that I know my conception date? And will it matter?

Yes, I would mention it just in case, you dont want to be worried that somethings wrong when you are not as far on as they think!
I know exactly too! Im 4 days behind you!!


----------



## MrsWifey

I think the docs count it from the first day of your last period regardless of when you ov'd, not quite sure how it works with different cycle lengths etc but I if you know when you ov'd then it can't hurt to tell them.

Just popped in this morning to check out my apple seed - woohoo baby is growing!


----------



## satine51

kaths101 said:


> Yes, I would mention it just in case, you dont want to be worried that somethings wrong when you are not as far on as they think!
> I know exactly too! Im 4 days behind you!!

Hi Kaths101, do you want to be my bump buddy? :flower:


----------



## kaths101

satine51 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I would mention it just in case, you dont want to be worried that somethings wrong when you are not as far on as they think!
> I know exactly too! Im 4 days behind you!!
> 
> Hi Kaths101, do you want to be my bump buddy? :flower:Click to expand...

Yes :hugs: if I can have more than one?, Mrs wifey is my buddy too :flower:
I might just keep this thread going so we can all keep each other updated..

Mrs Wifey - oooo I see your apple seed :happydance: Its so strange to think baba is that small!! 
Any symptoms anyone?? Still none for me - I am very very hungry all the time and still getting heartburn but apart from that - thats it! :shrug:


----------



## MrsWifey

I think you can have as many bump buddies as you like! When are you due satine?

Anyone else finding the snow extra scary because of pg? I'm so paranoid about slipping over!


----------



## kaths101

MrsWifey said:


> I think you can have as many bump buddies as you like! When are you due satine?
> 
> Anyone else finding the snow extra scary because of pg? I'm so paranoid about slipping over!

Yes its awful, my trip to work is horrible, down slopes etc so I hang on to the hand rails for dear life!! I slid into a ditch last night in the car, I was ok didnt hurt myself but my nerves definetly were tattered!!!
Hows things Mrs Wifey?


----------



## krisnjay

I usually go for walks, as its the only exercise I can do. I walk soooo slow and my SO doesnt even want me outside


----------



## satine51

Hello kaths101 and Mrswifey, I am due on 13th of Aug. I have actually used 2 calculators that count from conception date, because I know exactly when it happened :shy:
I usually have very long cycles, so at my 1st appt I am sure the midwife will calculate that I am further than I really am (or should I cheat with the 1st cycle day maybe? that thought crossed my mind!! :roll: )
I am being quite careful in the snow, there are lots of it here in Surrey!
I am feeling quite strange today, completely not pregnant but at the same time scared to take another test, in case it all turns out to be just a dream!!


----------



## MrsWifey

Satine, I know what you mean about thinking it's all a dream! I did 2 tests the day after AF was due, both definate strong BFP's and then on the day I had my docs appointment I did another one cos I didn't want to look silly in front of the doc if it was all my imagination!

Kaths, Are you ok? Very scary going into a ditch, I hope you weren't stuck there for too long!

Took me an hour and a half to drive home from work yesterday, normally only takes about 35 mins! Hubby is getting very protective about me driving in nthe snow, especially cos I have to drive so far to work every day and they're not the best roads! I keep having to explain that even if I had an accident I'd be going too slowly to hurt anything anyway! Having said that I still think I'd be quite skaen up if anything did happen!

I'm not feeling too bright today, got some mild cramping but also got the runs (sorry if TMI!) so feeling quite stressy and poorly. It might be because I had a carvery last night with loads of veg but not sure. Also can't tell if the cramps are baby cramps or poorly tummy cramps so feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment! I'll go have some peppermint tea in a bit and see if that helps. :nope:


----------



## kaths101

Hi Wifey, yes im fine thanks, I wasnt there long at all as a nice man in a van stopped and pulled me out, I was only going about 10mph so no damage done to me and the car - I needed a nice strong cuppa (decaf of course)when I got in though and couldnt stop shaking!

Im feeling a bit crappy too - wonder if it does have something to do with roast dinners :blush: I have had a few lately - at work roast is on the menu til christmas so I tend to have that as its the only thing vaguely healthy with veggies so I keep having that but feel a bit poorly afterwards... maybe its the sprouts!!! :haha:

Satine51, i would just tell the midwife you know date of conception so theres no confusion but it will all work its way out in the end - I also know my exact date which is a bit embarrasing isnt it :blush:

This is probably TMI but are you girls getting a lot of discharge? I am its keeps scaring me as I think its blood - I feel really wet all the time blurrrggh anyway on that note im going to wrap some Christmas presents and speak to you soon..:hugs:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey ladies, 

I'm a recent bfp too! Found out last week :) I'd love to be bump buddies with one or all of the august ladies!

I've been getting cramps and have had a dodgy tummy today too - it's still not sunk in yet!

Definitely finding the snow worrying, so know how you feel!

Xx


----------



## Babywisher19

whooo bump buddies :D


----------



## kaths101

Babywisher19 said:


> whooo bump buddies :D

:wave: yeah thought I would change the title as Im not confused about my dates anymore..:haha:

How are you hun??


----------



## Babywisher19

Im okay! sorry iv been absent for a few days on this thread, its hard to keep track! 

Im now 5+3. lost 3lbs on wed weigh in due tio extreme nausia, but it almost completly gone, with all my cramps aswell. Im not sure whats worse, having next to no symptoms (no sore boobies yet either..) or feeling poo?? im just praying my baby is still in there and doing well. Havnt been able to keep my mouth shut and now everyone knows im with child! *doh* LOL im so bad. Well by everyone, i mean family and a few close friends. everyone else must weight till 12 wk scan!! 

how are you girls? xx


----------



## kaths101

Babywisher19 said:


> Im okay! sorry iv been absent for a few days on this thread, its hard to keep track!
> 
> Im now 5+3. lost 3lbs on wed weigh in due tio extreme nausia, but it almost completly gone, with all my cramps aswell. Im not sure whats worse, having next to no symptoms (no sore boobies yet either..) or feeling poo?? im just praying my baby is still in there and doing well. Havnt been able to keep my mouth shut and now everyone knows im with child! *doh* LOL im so bad. Well by everyone, i mean family and a few close friends. everyone else must weight till 12 wk scan!!
> 
> how are you girls? xx

I have no symptoms, I wish I had a few but on the other hand i dont want to feel poo so know how you feel. Did you actually have sickness? or just felt sick? I do have sore boobs but only if I prod them :haha: its not noticable all the time! I sill havent told anyone - its killing me but im determined to wait!


----------



## Octoberbride

Hi all, 
I got my bfp on the 30/11 and have been a bit of a lurker on here but have finally decided to post. I am due on the 13/08/11 so I was hoping I could join you if that ok??

I am 29 years old we've had a bit of a crazy year (very similar to Mrswifey!) me and DH got engaged in february and got married in october. Both my brothers also got engaged and one got married a couple of weeks ago and the other is getting married on my due date Whoops!! My brother and his girlfriend (now wife) had a little girl in march and DH's sister had a little girl in august. We live in hertfordshire and are now looking at buying a house as I don't think our one bedroomed flat will be big enough!


----------



## Babywisher19

haha, my boobs only hurt if i poke them too. i thought my right nipple was sensitive/sore the other night but OH pointed out that it was proberly due to the act i was flicking them to check haha

No no proper sick yet, just strong nausia, but im gathering they still class that as morning sickness, even if there if no 'sickness' mind you that is SO misleading. they should call it all day sickness!!! 

I wish 12wks would hurry up, i wanna see my bubba! x


----------



## satine51

Octoberbride said:


> Hi all,
> I got my bfp on the 30/11 and have been a bit of a lurker on here but have finally decided to post. I am due on the 13/08/11 so I was hoping I could join you if that ok??

Hi Octoberbride and welcome! You are my EDD buddy, mine is also on the 13th Aug. And we are the same age :winkwink:
How are you feeling? Have you had any symptoms yet? 

How's everyone else doing today? I think I am feeling tired and cold, wish I could just curl up under a duvet and sleep! :sleep:


----------



## Babywisher19

my bed is calling me! i was sent home from work due to snow.. fingers x'd for a snow day tomo!


----------



## claire23rd

hi everyone.

my baby is due on 21 aug, going by first day of last period.

started to feel really sick today, and the thought of certain smells like coffee n fags makes me want to heave!

id also like a bump buddy.

i hope i dont get so sick i cant work.

im 28 years old and was trying for this baby for a good few years.

ive got docs on thursday to see what to do from here

just wish i didnt feel so poo

hows everyone else?


----------



## kaths101

:wave: Octoberbride and Claire, of course you are welcome.. :hugs:

Still no symptoms today :shrug: OH and I have spent the day seeing family and dropping pressies, his nan and his grandma asked if I was pregnant both at seperate houses - We denied it as we really dont want to announce it yet - but I just thought it was funny - I must be giving off an aura or something or else I just look like crap :haha: No-one knows that we have been trying either so its not like its a topic of conversation!

Im now wrapped up on the sofa infront of the fire and trying to decide what to have for dinner... I am fancying wierd things - today it is beefburger sandwiches with cheese and ketchup!!! :dohh:

Octoberbride, have you told your family yet? Does your brother know you are gatecrashing his wedding with your arrival :winkwink:

Speak soon all, it will be exciting when we start reaching our milestones - first scans etc - hopefully we can all stick together :hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

Just came on to BnB and saw my name in the thread title - very exciting to have a little 'home' on here!

Hi to Claire23, Octoberbride and JaxBlackmore.

Octoberbride, aren't quick(ish) weddings the best! Much less stressful! Whereabouts in Herts are you?

Digestive system a bit better today so I think I'm back to pg cramps without the added poorly tummy cramps! I think you might be right about sprouts as I felt a bit iffy after mother in laws roast last weekend too. Might have to give them a miss on xmas day!

I've had a little bit of discharge, not much but I know what you mean, I did run straight to the loo to check everything was ok!

We've told all our family about being pg, but that's cos they'd guess at xmas anyway. We thought about waiting and telling them at xmas but sisiter in law has been ttc for about 2 years and has already had one failed IVF so I didn't want to ruin her christmas. She was happy for us but understandably also quite upset. We didn't tell anyone we were ttc so I think she thought we'd caught straight away, not after 12 months of ttc ourselves.


----------



## Octoberbride

Hi wifey yes we always wanted a quick wedding much better than years of planning! We live in st Albans, where abouts are you? 

I have told my parents and my brothers - not sure how impresed they were about new baby possibly gatecrashing their wedding!! We have told DH parents and will tell his sister on Christmas eve. 

I have had MS seems to come in waves all day only managed to keep lunch down today!! I'm also struggling with exhaustion especially if I don't have an afternoon nap!

How is everyone else? X


----------



## kaths101

ahhh Ive got really bad stomach ache / cramps tonight 
Its really painful :cry:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Morning ladies!

I've been getting mild cramps too and a bit of lower back pain, not sure if that's related to falling down the stairs two days ago!

How are you all feeling?

I think we are going to tell our immediate family Xmas day, I'm so excited I've just booked my first doctors appointment for Thursday!

It's my husbands birthday today so chilling out with him, we're snowed in so not going out for a big family meal as we had originally planned! How's the weather up country? I went to uni in Hatfield and still regularly visit friends in St Albans, its like my second home!

Take care xxx


----------



## Babywisher19

i got sent home from work yday as the snow closed all my classes, was home by 12! horah! last day of work tomorrow too! yay! 

Im looking foward to leaving for cornwall on thursday too! a week away for xmas! :o) il be 6weeks on thurs too, yay! one more week along is all i keep telling myself. Just another flipping 6 weeks till scan! 

I keep getting on off pains in my right 'ovary' should i worry?x


----------



## MrsWifey

Was feeling better today until I had lunch, then ill again! Phoned the docs cos it's been 3 days now and they said phone NHS direct, phoned NHS direct who were really busy and said a nurse could call me back in 4 hours so then went to the pharmasist in sainsbury's who told me to take dioralyte to replace my fluids and salts and if I'm still ill tomorrow to come back! Just so you know, dioralyte tastes foul, even the 'nicer flavoured' citrus one (pharmasists words!) I feel a bit better each day so hopefully will be ok by christmas! Just a bit worried about my lack of nutrition over the last 3 days!

Other than that all ok. I work in retail so it's a really busy week and on xmas eve I have to do 8am to 7pm so not looking forwards to that, but we're nearly there! Last xmas I only got xmas day off and had to start work at 6am boxing day as well as travelling 2 hours to get to parents for xmas day itself, so this year only 30 mins travel, 2 days off and start at 10am on the 27th all seems quite blissful in comparison!

Jax, I hope your fall wasn't too bad, yesterday I stepped out of the house and slipped straight over in the snow!

Octoberbride, I live near stevenage but lived in St. Albans for a bit when I was about 6/7years old.

Seems like we're all having cramps! Not looking forwards to MS! I'm hoping I'm one of the lucky ones who doesn't get it but at the moment I fell like I'm going to get everything! I hope your cramps aren't too bad today Kaths. Babywisher, is it pains or cramps? I've had mainly cramps but at this stage I think a lot of it is stretching pains.

Is everyone ready for christmas? I've got a bit of wrapping still to do and some food shopping for boxing day but almost ready.


----------



## MrsWifey

Ha Ha, didn't realise I'd written an essay until I posted it - opps! :shy:


----------



## kaths101

Hello all, Im still getting cramps - but they are not too painful if you know what i mean - seem like mild AF pains, but feels like its my muscles tensing.. and now my lower back hurts - I only bent over to wrap one present!! I guess this is all normal.

Babywisher - If you have a pain in one side, its best to get it checked out!! AT least you might get an early scan :winkwink:
Im sure everyhing will be fine..

MrsWifey sounds like you are feeling poo and the diorlyte sounds horrible! Im working christmas eve and boxing day so only have one day off :cry: Oh well quiet time in Jan, Feb, Mar as I work in a tourist place so thats good.

I am all ready for christmas really organised this year :thumbup: Ive been round my best friend tonight - shes having twins... she huge and still has 3-4 months to go.

I hope everyone is ok, there has been quite a few sad threads lately on first tri - they all seemed to come a once so lets try and keep our spirits high - I do feel ever so sorry for the people concerned though as I know myself how heartbreaking it is!!

Anyway take care all :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Good Morning everyone, well today I think I have had my first lot of morning sickness (well i hope it is and not just a bug). I woke up feeling really sick, brushed my teeth which made me gag and then I threw up the juice I had just drank (sorry TMI). I think it was pregnacare vitamin pill aswell - so Im hoping i can keep them down - it tasted horrible this morning!! 
Anyway im quite happy to hopefully have a symptom and I took another digi test today as I had a 2 pack and it said 3+ weeks :happydance:
Im officially 6 weeks today :happydance:

I hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Sherley

Hi ladies, I'd like to join you! I'm 4w3d today....due 28 August! Slight nausea so far, but hard to tell if its just because I'm looking for it. I keep taking HPTs too, just to see the line getting darker!

p.s - anyone know how to get my ticker working??!!


----------



## kaths101

Hi Sherley and welcome..
If you click on a ticker you want from someone elses and put your dates in - on that page it will give you an URL code which you put in your User Cp on the top left of this page under edit signature xx


----------



## kaths101

aww I just noticed im now a sweetpea :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sherley

Thanks, I've done that, but I think the URL must be wrong....congrats on getting to pea stage, I cant wait to be an apple seed :thumbup:

Update - woo hoo its working! x thanks x


----------



## babyblessed

[/QUOTE] Hey, your the same as me too - how come everyone is having docs appointments? I dont get mine with he midwife until 10 weeks!!
On the date preictor it says my due date is 17th August but I guess you dont really know until the first scan[/QUOTE]

just went to doctor to get on the system, she said 17th to me too but yeh, wont get proper date till scan.

heres to the 17th of August till then :thumbup:


----------



## Lilli

Hey Ladies, 
Mind if i join you all? i'm due on the 11th of August and live in St Albans too! :)
x


----------



## Flump17 08 11

Hi all

Please let me come in too :hugs: I am due on the 17th August 2010 and I am counting down the days until my first scan. I am preying so hard?

How are you ladies ?


----------



## kaths101

Hey babyblessed :wave: Lilli :wave: and flump17 08 11 :wave:

WOW so many of us due mid August - great date I say!! AT least we will have no snow!! (hopefully)... though I guess it could be very hot and uncomfortable :dohh: - ah well haha

babyblessed, i was also wondering how everyone was getting doctors appointments and early scans. Even with my previous miscarriage the midwife wont let me even ring in until 8 weeks, to get a appointment at 10 weeks for a scan at 12 weeks.. I guess it differs depending on where you live but a lot of people seem to be having scans at 9 weeks - not fair!!

Lilli and Flump, of course you are welcome - the more the merrier :hugs:

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Octoberbride

Hi Lilly so we're both in st Albans how exciting. Is this you first? X


----------



## Babywisher19

EEEK im gunna be a sweetpea tomorrow!!!! YAY! 

im off to cornwall in the morn for a masive cornish xmas!! woooo xx


----------



## kaths101

Babywisher19 said:


> EEEK im gunna be a sweetpea tomorrow!!!! YAY!
> 
> im off to cornwall in the morn for a masive cornish xmas!! woooo xx

Hello sweetpea to be!! Have loads a fun!! and wish you a merry christmas.. will you still get online? or will we see you in a few weeks x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Whoop I'm an apple seed today! Welcome to the new ladies, there is certainly a bumper lot of august babies on the way :)

I'm addicted to poas still - I need to give it up but I love to see that line getting stronger!!

My appointment is tomorrow with doc, just expecting him to give me some info and details on midwife - suspect I'll still have ages to wait!

How are your cramps going? Mine have been more pinchy, bit like uti pain but not as I'm going to the loo fine. Guess it's just normal! Xx


----------



## kaths101

JaxBlackmore said:


> Whoop I'm an apple seed today! Welcome to the new ladies, there is certainly a bumper lot of august babies on the way :)
> 
> I'm addicted to poas still - I need to give it up but I love to see that line getting stronger!!
> 
> My appointment is tomorrow with doc, just expecting him to give me some info and details on midwife - suspect I'll still have ages to wait!
> 
> How are your cramps going? Mine have been more pinchy, bit like uti pain but not as I'm going to the loo fine. Guess it's just normal! Xx

Yes hoping its normal, i think i would rather these sympoms (without blood) than no symptoms at all!! My cramps are a bit like AF pains, sometimes they are quite strong and then they ease.. I have terrible wind though :haha:


----------



## Flump17 08 11

Hello Ladies

It does seem that August is a popular month :)

I am 6 weeks + 1 according to my Doctor but I am pretty sure that we conceived the week of the 21st November (which means I am only 4 weeks). Do you still go by what the Doctor says ??? She told me that my due date is the 17/08/11 and the date of the first day of my last period was the 10th November.

I am feeling fine, slightly nauseous today but not enough to physically be sick, I thought I would of by now, should I be worried?. Strange ovulation feeling in my right side and back ache but other than that :thumbup: How is everyone else?

When will I hear from the hospital / midwife, my doctor sent a form off. I have no patience and we are counting the days until my 12 week scan, just hope my little Flump is ok. When we first did the test i was 1-2 weeks on a digital tester. I got paranoid this week and used the 2nd digital test and this said 3+ so i am presuming little Flump is progressing well right ?

I will be around all over Christmas, hope you ladies are too :hugs:

Wish everyone luck

xxx


----------



## kaths101

Flump17 08 11 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> It does seem that August is a popular month :)
> 
> I am 6 weeks + 1 according to my Doctor but I am pretty sure that we conceived the week of the 21st November (which means I am only 4 weeks). Do you still go by what the Doctor says ??? She told me that my due date is the 17/08/11 and the date of the first day of my last period was the 10th November.
> 
> I am feeling fine, slightly nauseous today but not enough to physically be sick, I thought I would of by now, should I be worried?. Strange ovulation feeling in my right side and back ache but other than that :thumbup: How is everyone else?
> 
> When will I hear from the hospital / midwife, my doctor sent a form off. I have no patience and we are counting the days until my 12 week scan, just hope my little Flump is ok. When we first did the test i was 1-2 weeks on a digital tester. I got paranoid this week and used the 2nd digital test and this said 3+ so i am presuming little Flump is progressing well right ?
> 
> I will be around all over Christmas, hope you ladies are too :hugs:
> 
> Wish everyone luck
> 
> xxx

Hey Flump, you have exactly the same dates as me, The first day of my period was the 10th Nov, this is the date the midwife and doctors will go by even though I am almost certain I conceived on the 24th Nov. So we are both 6 weeks 1 day until we have our dating scan! I also had the same on my digi test, 1-2 weeks the first time and 3+ the second so it means things are progressing..
Im not seeing the midwife until January then she will send off for my scan date, the time is going so slow isnt it - I just really want to know that everything is ok. I just wish i could enjoy this! xx

I am nauseous too, I have been sick a few times but its only liquid, but im feeling pretty sick this minute..


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey, glad its not just me suffering with wind lol!

did my cb digi today and got 3+ yay so exciting!! Every online calc I have done gives me a different date so hopefully the doctor will give me one to go on with! Are all you ladies having datind scans? or is that what the 12 week scan is for? xx


----------



## kaths101

JaxBlackmore said:


> Hey, glad its not just me suffering with wind lol!
> 
> did my cb digi today and got 3+ yay so exciting!! Every online calc I have done gives me a different date so hopefully the doctor will give me one to go on with! Are all you ladies having datind scans? or is that what the 12 week scan is for? xx

The 12 week scan is a dating scan xx


----------



## Flump17 08 11

Hey Kath

Ive found it yehhh :thumbup:

I felt a little nauseous this morning but nothing too bad, do you think the symptoms will worsen as I am don't seem to be suffering enough yet :dohh: I feel as if I should be being sick lol is it still early for symptoms ?

Will you be around over Christmas ?

Where do you live Kath ?

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Octoberbride said:


> Hi Lilly so we're both in st Albans how exciting. Is this you first? X

Hi, yes this is our first baby. It's taken a long time after being on the depo injection for over 8 years, so we are very excited. :thumbup:
What about you?
I have my first mid-wife appointment tomorrow morning. Not too sure what to expect really?! Where are you having your baby? i was only offered Watford or Lister, gone for Watford as it is closer. Shame the QE2 is closing.

Wondering how i'm going to get through New Year without all our friends realising we're having a baby. Still feels a bit soon to share our news with everyone. 

Any interesting excuses for not drinking ladies? :shrug:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

I'm the designated driver over Xmas! Already struggling to hide the non-drinking, my friends know I was partial to a few drinks!

Thanks kath, I had read of people having earlier scans so was a bit confused!!

So went to doc's today, shortest appointment in history! Basically said congrats and go and book your booking meeting with a midwife! He didn't even work out my due date! Earliest appointment I can get with a midwife will be at 10 weeks, is that too late? Will I still get my scan appointment in on time?

I made a baby calendar today to see how many weeks I'll be at what date!

Hope your all good, have had a quiet day on the symptoms xx


----------



## kaths101

Hey glad you are all here :thumbup: The thread is still on first tri but has moved to buddies as well so im confused - Im not sure what im meant to do? regarding the title etc :wacko::wacko:
Anyway ..

Flump, I was sick again this morning but only acid/liquid again - not acual sickness - not very nice though! My boobs are not as sore today. I want to keep having symptoms so im worried about the boobies?? How are everyone elses? Things we talk about hey lol..
I am around over christmas - I am working christmas eve and boxing day but will be around at some point each day i expect to get my daily fix haha
I live in Norfolk! x

Lilli - the best excuse for not drinking is to drive! otherwise you can just say you have been ill recently and don feel like it. Difficult isnt it - im just avoiding all parties and socialising :haha:

Jaxblackmore - my midwife appoinment wont be until about 10 weeks either - its not too late, and a few weeks later you will have your scan :happydance: That reminds I better phone and book mine in incase there is a wait for appointments..

Is everyone getting the flu jab?? xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Thanks Kath, that puts my mind at rest! Was panicking they wouldn't be able to get me in for the scan!

My boobies still ache, not hurt as such. I haven't been offered a flu jab, I had swine flu two summers ago, nasty old thing hope none of you get it but the doc told me at the time I should have anti bodies against it now. I catch seasonal flu loads though - really going to try and stay as healthy as possible!

Xx


----------



## Babywisher19

Omg! My boobs have suddenly got so sore!! My nipples are so hard I could cut ice with them! I'm away in cornwall now but iv over eaten the last few days and now I feel SO unwell, how I'll eat tomo I don't know! Had more MS this morn too, I bought alcohol free ginger beer but its not working!!


----------



## Lilli

Hey Ladies, 
Just had my first mid-wife appointment. Nothing much to report, 100's of questions and me being unable to produce a urine sample, bit embarrassing :blush:
So many leaflets and things to read too!
She told me to go and get the flu jab. I'm not sure if i want it, will it give me a mild dose of the flu? :shrug: I've just been off work for two weeks with a horrendous cough and don't really want to have to tell them about the baby yet...
I'm heading to yorkshire today to see all my family so wont be on here for a few days. Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas, plenty of mince pies but no mulled wine! :flower:
xxx


----------



## kaths101

Hey babywisher, my boobs are quite sore today too.. I hope you manage to eat tomorrow..

Lilli, i cant pee on demand either! Dont worry..

Wishing you all a merry christmas and hope we can get through tomorrow without feeling too ill, gonna miss a few drinkies and all the nice cheeses but hey I would rather be pregnant any day!! 

xx


----------



## Babywisher19

Merry christmas all my lovley ladies + bubbas!! I'm having pancakes for breaky! I deserve em!! Iv come up with loads of spots :( soo unusual for me, bloody hormones! 
Have an amazing day and enjoy the festivities!! Xx


----------



## kaths101

Merry christmas to you all ... heres hoping we can keep our christmas dinner down! :haha:

Dont worry babywisher - at least you have an excuse for spots!!! 

Have a fab (non alcoholic - shloer is the best!!) time this chrismas xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey ladies hope you've all had a merry non-alcoholic Christmas!

We've had a fab day - have told all our immediate family who are really excited, they are sworn to secrecy though! I feel so full of food - think I've over eaten big style! It's making me feel uncomfortable but I guess it's too late now!

Hope your all doing well, catch up soon! Xx


----------



## MrsWifey

Lilli said:


> Octoberbride said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lilly so we're both in st Albans how exciting. Is this you first? X
> 
> Hi, yes this is our first baby. It's taken a long time after being on the depo injection for over 8 years, so we are very excited. :thumbup:
> What about you?
> I have my first mid-wife appointment tomorrow morning. Not too sure what to expect really?! Where are you having your baby? i was only offered Watford or Lister, gone for Watford as it is closer. Shame the QE2 is closing.
> 
> Wondering how i'm going to get through New Year without all our friends realising we're having a baby. Still feels a bit soon to share our news with everyone.
> 
> Any interesting excuses for not drinking ladies? :shrug:Click to expand...


I'm going for lister cos it's the closest one to me and they have a brand new maternity unit which is specialising in water births. I don't really want an epidural (can't stand the idea of a needle in my spine) so anything else first to help with the pain!


----------



## MrsWifey

Merry Christmas everyone and woohoo to all the sweetpeas! Had a mostly lovely christmas at the in-laws, just still can't eat properly as everything still goes straight through me! I'm seeing a nurse on weds for my flu jab so will ask them about it then cos it's been a whole week now. Apart from that it was nice being around family asking questions about the baby and saying congratulations etc, and every 5 mins hubby claiming he was drinking for 3! (he actually had a headache and didn't drink that much, bless!) We've having my family round to ours today including my 3 week old nephew so I'm hoping to get some baby practice in later!

Is anyone thinking about having an early private scan? We got some xmas money and I was thinking about spending it on that so I can have a scan at 8 weeks instead of having to wait for 12 weeks, what do you think?

I hope the MS isn't too bad for those who've got it, have a lovely boxing day x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi MrsWifey love the sound of an early scan - how exciting to see your baby a few weeks earlier!! Sounds like we had very similar Christmas days, my family was super chuffed!

I've come down with what I'm hoping is just a cold and not flu - really worried, am I worrying in-necessarily? Typically I'd get it before I get offered the jab!!

Hope everyone else is good, no MS here - not sure how long it'll be before it catches up with me!

Xx


----------



## Babywisher19

Oh my god. How do I make it stop. Iv not been able to get out of bed at all in 3 days now, iv got awful stomach spasms high up and I the nausia is so strong but no sick, I honestly can't cope, iv had enough, I can't stop crying, no one understands. I just wamt to feel like myself :( I'm tired yet all iv done is sleep when I'm not in pain.. In 5hr drive from home :(


----------



## kaths101

aww babywisher that sounds terrible! Have you been to the doc? Is it the pregnancy or have you got flu?? 
Try and keep your fluids up, keep drinking. When are you coming home? 

I really hope you feel better soon xx

How is everyone else?? I have been having nausea but not been sick since last week. Im going to book my midwife appointment this week x


----------



## MrsWifey

Sorry you're feeling so terrible babywisher :hugs:

I'm starting to feel a bit better but still not 100%, had no problems for 2 days then woke up at midnight last night and had to rush to the loo. My brothers fiancee has just had a baby and she said she didn't have any morning sickness, just morning shitness! I think i might have that too!

Going for my flu jab tomorrow so I think I'll just mention it to the nurse to make sure I everythings ok.

Still haven't decided about the early scan, going to look into it more tomorrow on my day off. My sister suggested a place someone she knows went to which charges £65-70 which I thought sounded ok but when I looked on their website the price said £120! If it's the lower price then I think I'll do just for a bit of peace of mind.

I've felt quite pregnant today, so far at work I've mainly been able to get on with things but today I kept almost saying it accidently. It's really bad timing for work so I'm not sure what the reactions going to be as people realise the implications of when I'll be going (I'm a retail store manager and we're moving to a new store in July!), but there's not a lot I can do about it now!


----------



## Lilli

Sorry to hear you're feeling so bad Babywisher. Really hope you start feeling better soon.

This is my first pregnancy and i didn't have any idea what to expect, well, actually i thought it would all be nice and smiley, shiny hair, glowing skin, making clever excuses why you're no longer drinking like a fish and eating whatever's put in front of you before waving a scan photo around and telling everyone your happy news.
In reality, i have more spots than ever, am an interesting pale green most of the time, constant nausea but no actual sickness but with a lump in my throat and big bags under my eyes. I have recently been referring to my desperately wanted baby as my little parasite! how awful is that?! It is just taking all my energy. Just on a count down to the scan now.

We've been in Yorkshire for Christmas with my family and the effort of getting up and dressed and talking to people, not to mention entertaining a 2 and a half year old for every moment of his waking day = exhausting. Oh, and we didn't tell my parents as they'll only worry because i have epilepsy, so i couldn't even explain my poor communication!

Dont know how i am going to get up at 6am tomorrow to get into work...

I considered getting an early scan, just cos i want to see that there is actually something in there! :) But i don't think my boobs and belly would feel like this if they weren't getting ready for a baby... and then i found out that Watford wont tell you the sex of the baby, so i'm saving my pennies to get a private scan after 20 weeks to find out what it is... just need to persuade hubby about that one!

Do you all want to know the sex?

Good luck if you're in work for the rest of this week, think i'll be asleep under my desk by 10am!


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies, long time no hear-how is everyone doing? I am feeling much more positive because I booked myself for an early scan this Thursday. I just couldn't wait till 12 weeks :winkwink:
I took more pregnancy tests and it seems that I am still pregnant (yes , I am the doubtful one-just still can't believe it!)
I had a few nauseous moments, no sickness though. I can't look at red meat at the mo, although recently chicken starts turning my stomach too :shrug:
Hope everyone had lovely Xmas!!
PS we are still keeping it secret and it's really sweet :winkwink:


----------



## satine51

BTW Lilli, looks like we are exactly the same - 7+3 today :hugs:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Ahh babywisher I hope you start to feel a bit brighter soon :hugs:

I have been talking to my DH about an early scan and he's not keen, would rather have a 3d one later on. I'd really like an early scan, never mind I guess 12 weeks isn't so long! When the time comes I think we will find out the sex, I'm not sure why though!

My cold/flu never materialised into anything thank god! Still no ms but the cramps are driving me nuts and i've over-eaten again which has made me feel worse!

Xxx


----------



## Babywisher19

Hi ladies.
Iv been talen to hospital via ambulance. They think the pregnancy is eptopic. I'm exhausted and iv only just been allowed to eat.. I'm ona drip and I'll be staying the night. Iv had an internal and the gyno thinks I might be ok but have to wait for an early scan late tomorrow (they'r so busy here) before its confirmed. I'm terrified and they'v sent OH home. I hate needles and theyv had a nightmare taking blood and fitting an IV- I'm quite battered and bruised. Needless to say this isn't the xmas holiday I'd hoped for and being 5hrs from home is quite depressing when all u want is your mum.
Please keep ur fingers crossed and I'll updated via my blackberry as and when I can. 

I'll be praying my bean is OK


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Omg! How frightening, got everything crossed for you babywisher! Hope you and the bean are ok xxx


----------



## Babywisher19

Hi guys.
Iv just had an emergancy scan. Baby is well and has a heart beat. I'm so relieved. I'm staying in hospital for the moment as they thiink its a severe stomach bug. I'm just glad baby is ok. I'm 6 weeks ish. Luckily I didn't need an internal as it was so clear from just a tummy scan but they are less acurate at dating. Can't wait to go home! X


----------



## kaths101

oh wow babywisher what a roller coaster of emotions for you and your partner. Im SO pleased everything is ok! Apart from your horrible stomach bug but at least baby is ok :happydance: I wish I could see my babies heartbeat and put me out of my misery... still 5 weeks to wait for me! 

Im not going for an early scan as I would like 4d scan later on as well. There is a long wait between the 20 week scan and giving birth (I understand no more scans inbetween) so I might have a 4d scan at about 7 months..Just to check everything is still ok and confirm the sex of the baby. Both OH and I want to find out! You also get a little dvd from some places to that will be a nice keep sake. See im keeping positive that I WILL get that far!!

MrsWifey, Im not sure how my work are going to react as I work in a tourist place and August is the busiest time of the year where I am needed the most (Im a manager). The 16th my due date is actually our carnival day - THE busiest day of the year! Some might say i planned it that way :winkwink: but of course I didnt but my boss is not going to be pleased!! oh well as you say not alot they can do about it!!

Im not feeling so nauseous anymore - im not sure if thats a good thing..

Anyway wishing you all well and a speedy recovery for babywisher - I hope you get home soon xxxx


----------



## MrsWifey

Glad to hear everythings ok Babywisher, I'm sure you'll be home soon :hugs:

Kaths, enjoy not being nauseous for as long as it lasts! I seem to have lost my appetite and can only eat small amounts before I get that sicky full feeling! Stomach seems to be behaving better though which is good.

Satine, how did you book your scan and (if you don't mind me asking) how much are you paying? My sister told me about a place thats £70 but when i looked at their website it says £120! Feeling less paranoid so I might save my money for a course of antenatal classes I found online run by the national childbirth trust. My sister said the NHS ones are very basic and impersonal. The NCT ones are more involved, only have 6 couples in who are all due the same time so you get more of a social group and support from each other.

Had my flu jab today, was all over in a blink! I also collected my bounty pack, emmas diary pack and signed up to boots parenting club and sainsbury's little one club! Can't wait for my midwife appointment on the 20th Jan!


----------



## MrsWifey

Lilli said:


> This is my first pregnancy and i didn't have any idea what to expect, well, actually i thought it would all be nice and smiley, shiny hair, glowing skin, making clever excuses why you're no longer drinking like a fish and eating whatever's put in front of you before waving a scan photo around and telling everyone your happy news.
> In reality, i have more spots than ever, am an interesting pale green most of the time, constant nausea but no actual sickness but with a lump in my throat and big bags under my eyes. I have recently been referring to my desperately wanted baby as my little parasite! how awful is that?!

:rofl: I started calling my bump mogwi because it's got as many rules and restrictions as a gremlin and is causing chaos with my digestive system!!


----------



## MrsWifey

Kaths, congratulations on your blueberry x


----------



## Lilli

Aw Babywisher, i am so so pleased that your baby is ok, you must feel so relieved. i got complete goose bumps for you, as Kaths said, total roller-coaster. When will you be able to get home? Are you feeling any better yourself? :hugs:

Satine, after looking at my diary 1000 times i still managed to get my dates wrong - only by two days, but that's a lot at this stage! So yes, now it is correct an we are the same, roll on the 13th of August! :happydance:

As for work, i think mine are going to be thrilled! I work in the public sector and with the amount of budget cuts and potential job losses, they'll love the fact that they wont have to pay me for a while! And love it even more if i only go back part-time. A friend in my department is due first week of june and another is TTC, it's like we're all trying to escape or something?! :thumbup:


----------



## kaths101

MrsWifey said:


> Kaths, congratulations on your blueberry x

woooohoooo im a blueberry :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

Mrs Wifey, i think we are going to do the NCT ones. I've heard such good things about the NCT classes and a lot of people make life long friends at their classes. My sister still sees all her original class 3 years later.

Mogwi is a very cute name for your little bump! Ours is called Sausage more often than my little parasite... 

It was very weird last night, i was trying to get to sleep knowing i had to get up early... i was lying there unable to sleep and i was suddenly SO hungry - after being too full half an hour earlier. I started thinking about what i could go and eat and imagining all the lovely food i could magic up (in my empty fridge). I have never been so food focused, obsessed even, ever. Needless to say i couldnt be bothered to get out of bed to go and get food so fell asleep hungry and had weird dreams!
And i've gone off sweet stuff, i used to be such a chocaholic! :dohh:


----------



## satine51

:flower: Aww, babywisher, so pleased for you!! Take care of yourself and hope you and your little sweet pea feel better soon. :happydance:


----------



## satine51

MrsWifey, re:scan, I found a private clinic not too far from me and it's going to be £112 (ouch!!). I thought that being such a nervous wreck as I am, it's worth the money to get some more info on how everything is developing. I did get some extra money at work before xmas, so I think it's money well spent:blush:
I do hope everything is going to be ok, please keep your fingers crossed ladies. It's tomorrow afternoon :wacko:

I haven't heard of the NCT classes. How do I find out more about it? Do you know what the prices are? 

I have been feeling really strange recently, funny digestive system at the mo! Food smells, makes me feel nauseaus but no sickness, thank god. Also, I had fab apetite at the beginning but I can't get myself to eat now, how strange!


----------



## Lilli

I think it's defo worth the money if it puts your mind at ease. I am so impatient and am thinking of doing the same... because of the epilepsy meds that i am on, i'm getting referred to a consultant obstetrician so kind of hoping i'll get a scan or heart beat check when i get that appointment.
Like Kaths, i've been thinking about the 4d scan. I saw someones pictures and they are amazing, you can see all the features so clearly. Think i'll save for that...
This is the link to the NCT website:
https://www.nct.org.uk/home
It is quite pricey, but there are discounts available or you can pay by installments. I put my name down for classes in May, then they asked for the money and i thought it was a bit soon to be paying out when it's still such early days. I had a nice email from them saying that if anything was to go wrong and i wouldn't be attending the classes, they give a full refund. Which i suppose you would expect, just feels a bit funny thinking that way.
From talking to my friend who is due in early June, all the classes in Stevenage are already booked for babies due then. I think they're going to have to go out of their area to find a class.
Where abouts do you other ladies live? 
Good luck for tomorrow Satine! You'll be able to see if he/she really is the size of a blueberry! :)


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Babywisher, so relieved for you - what a scary experiance!

I'm also working in the public sector so the same as you lilli, think my work will be pleased too! 

Oooh going to look up those antinatal classes, I feel like I know nothing - still 6 weeks till I see the midwife!

Whoop I'm a sweetpea! :) 

Hope your all doing well xxx


----------



## Babywisher19

they now think its swine flu.. im in iscolation and im going insane!!! food is crap and i want to go home!!!! x


----------



## kaths101

Babywisher19 said:


> they now think its swine flu.. im in iscolation and im going insane!!! food is crap and i want to go home!!!! x

ohhhh nooo BIG hugs, thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kaths101

I just posted in first tri, but im so scared today

After my MMC in June I just cant relax, i was ok up until now as I have had symptoms but they are more a less all gone now, Im only 7 weeks - this is too early for sympoms to go isnt it..

Ive got my first appointment with the midwife next Tuesday so Im hoping she will book me in for an early scan - I dont think I can go through all that again.
I wasnt going to have the early scan but im caving in now as im so worried! I keep thinking it isnt long until 12 week scan but it is really - 5 more weeks!!!

What symptoms have you girls got?


----------



## Lilli

Hi Kaths, 
I was getting almost constant cramps in week 5 + 6, not really painful but distracting and all the time, now at nearly 8 weeks I'm barely getting any, maybe one or two twinges a day if at all. 
My boobs have gone from being the most painful and over sensitive things ever, even the gravity of going up and down stairs hurt! to now being a bit sore but only if i push them. Bit painful if i get up in the night but i think that that is cos i lie on my side and they need more support.
I think it is all just easing off, still feeling a bit nauseous but not as much as at first, my symptons are definately reducing - even the burping! :blush:
Give your midwife a ring, she might they be able to fit you in tomorrow? If they cant see you before tuesday, at least she'll be able to give you more advice.
:hugs:


----------



## Lilli

Babywisher19 said:


> they now think its swine flu.. im in iscolation and im going insane!!! food is crap and i want to go home!!!! x

I'm sorry to hear you are so poorly babywisher. So sad for you! Have they given you any idea how long you are going to have to stay in? Are you feeling any better at all? Sending get well hugs :hugs:


----------



## Lilli

Satine, 
How did the scan go? Did you get some good pictures? :)


----------



## satine51

:happydance: Hi Ladies, I ma so relieved! We saw a little heartbeat and my EDD is as I thought, 13th Aug. I am so pleased I saw a little pea and the most perfect little heart :happydance:


----------



## MrsWifey

Babywisher, i hope everythings ok and you get better soon, I'm thinking of you x

Satine, any pics of your scan, eek, it's so exciting! At the moment I've decided not to pay for an early scan and use the money for the NCT classes instead as I think that'll benefit me more in the long run. I'm not normally a worrier but woke up stressing a few days ago which was why I was thinking about the scan, I feel a bit better now though!

Kaths, I hope your midwife app. goes ok, mine's not until the 20th Jan - feels like ages!

I've not got that many symptoms this week. I seem to have got over my dodgy tummy, I've not got much of an appetite so trying to eat little and often rather than big meals and have had some mild cramps, but so mild they're hardly worth mentioning!


----------



## kaths101

satine51 said:


> :happydance: Hi Ladies, I ma so relieved! We saw a little heartbeat and my EDD is as I thought, 13th Aug. I am so pleased I saw a little pea and the most perfect little heart :happydance:

yayyyy Im so pleased for you. Do you have any piccies? i would love to see what baba looks like at 7 weeks


----------



## kaths101

Lilli said:


> Hi Kaths,
> I was getting almost constant cramps in week 5 + 6, not really painful but distracting and all the time, now at nearly 8 weeks I'm barely getting any, maybe one or two twinges a day if at all.
> My boobs have gone from being the most painful and over sensitive things ever, even the gravity of going up and down stairs hurt! to now being a bit sore but only if i push them. Bit painful if i get up in the night but i think that that is cos i lie on my side and they need more support.
> I think it is all just easing off, still feeling a bit nauseous but not as much as at first, my symptons are definately reducing - even the burping! :blush:
> Give your midwife a ring, she might they be able to fit you in tomorrow? If they cant see you before tuesday, at least she'll be able to give you more advice.
> :hugs:

Hi Lilli, thanks for that, im glad you are the same, a few people say the symptoms come in waves, so we may get another bout of it yet - more burping for you maybe :lol:

My midwife only comes on Tuesdays, so im glad i managed to get in next week as I half expected it to be the week after. Theres nothing really anyone can say until I have the scan but it is good for reassurance x


----------



## angie79

ohhh can i join you girls - my edd is either 31st july or 4th august but i knew my ov dates and i'm 99% sure its august

I'm also a st albans girl :thumbup:

nice to meet you all (hi jax how are you)

xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi Angie, of course you're welcome x


I just noticed in the first tri section that there's a thread for 'september sweatpeas'. Ah, we're not the newbies anymore! Maybe we should have started as the 'August appleseeds'!


----------



## kaths101

angie79 said:


> ohhh can i join you girls - my edd is either 31st july or 4th august but i knew my ov dates and i'm 99% sure its august
> 
> I'm also a st albans girl :thumbup:
> 
> nice to meet you all (hi jax how are you)
> 
> xxx

Of course you can join us :hugs:
I think you are a bit further on than us - I think were mid-august but you can fill us in with what to expect haha x


----------



## angie79

MrsWifey said:


> Hi Angie, of course you're welcome x
> 
> 
> I just noticed in the first tri section that there's a thread for 'september sweatpeas'. Ah, we're not the newbies anymore! Maybe we should have started as the 'August appleseeds'!

ha ha yes that would of been good - better than beached whales :haha:

xxx


----------



## angie79

kaths101 said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> ohhh can i join you girls - my edd is either 31st july or 4th august but i knew my ov dates and i'm 99% sure its august
> 
> I'm also a st albans girl :thumbup:
> 
> nice to meet you all (hi jax how are you)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Of course you can join us :hugs:
> I think you are a bit further on than us - I think were mid-august but you can fill us in with what to expect haha xClick to expand...

oh i dont mind doing that - whats a few weeks anyway

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hiya Angie, how is it going - love the scan pic!!

Oh babywisher, swine flu is horrible :( i had it a year and a half ago and it was nasty. Hope you feel better soon xx

Talking of disappearing symptoms, mine have all but gone! How strange, they may all come back I guess! Xx


----------



## kaths101

MrsWifey said:


> Hi Angie, of course you're welcome x
> 
> 
> I just noticed in the first tri section that there's a thread for 'september sweatpeas'. Ah, we're not the newbies anymore! Maybe we should have started as the 'August appleseeds'!

Yes feels really strange with people now coming in after us... this started as an August thread but they moved it :cry::cry: LOL oh well weve got our very own thread..

Anyone else feeling a bit apprehensive about getting to 8 weeks? - it seems to be the main bleeding stage? :wacko: when your period is due eeek

I also just realised that my mid wife appointment on the 4th Jan is on my angel babies due date!! Im trying to think of it as a good omen - its the only way i can think!! xx

p.s Angie the name the beached whales is perfect!! thats exactly how i feel :blush:


----------



## angie79

JaxBlackmore said:


> Hiya Angie, how is it going - love the scan pic!!
> 
> Oh babywisher, swine flu is horrible :( i had it a year and a half ago and it was nasty. Hope you feel better soon xx
> 
> Talking of disappearing symptoms, mine have all but gone! How strange, they may all come back I guess! Xx

Thanks hun - it was the best thing i have ever seen :cloud9: cant wait until my 12 week one
i'm really well - no ms at all and just tiredness and going for a wee 10 times a day but thats it for symptoms - been really lucky

xxx


----------



## angie79

kaths101 said:


> MrsWifey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Angie, of course you're welcome x
> 
> 
> I just noticed in the first tri section that there's a thread for 'september sweatpeas'. Ah, we're not the newbies anymore! Maybe we should have started as the 'August appleseeds'!
> 
> Yes feels really strange with people now coming in after us... this started as an August thread but they moved it :cry::cry: LOL oh well weve got our very own thread..
> 
> Anyone else feeling a bit apprehensive about getting to 8 weeks? - it seems to be the main bleeding stage? :wacko: when your period is due eeek
> 
> I also just realised that my mid wife appointment on the 4th Jan is on my angel babies due date!! Im trying to think of it as a good omen - its the only way i can think!! xx
> 
> p.s Angie the name the beached whales is perfect!! thats exactly how i feel :blush:Click to expand...


:hugs: i felt like that on my angel's due date but i tried to stay focused

I had a tiny bit of pinky cm at 8 weeks and it lasted a few hours - i found myself amazingly calm about it - not everyone gets it

blimey you feel like a beached whale already :haha:

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies and welcome Angie :flower:

I'm very excited, i just got my appointment for my 12 week scan!!!! whoop whoop :happydance:
Work let us leave at 1pm so I went to St A hospital and got 6 vials of blood taken - yuck! Got home and have a letter for the scan at Hemel hospital on the 31st of Jan, so i'll be 12+2.
Eeeeeee, makes it feel more real!
Doing a little tour of Herts Hosps but never mind.
I'm feeling very tired and acidic today but so so excited :thumbup:

So then, how are we all getting through New year without drinking and telling everyone our news? 
Our plans sort of fell through last night so it's going to be quiet and cosy for us with just one other couple.

Babywisher, how are you feeling now? any better? Sending you best wishes :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Yes Angie I feel like a beached whale already :dohh: Im SO bloated!!!

Lilli - yaay im glad youve have got your scan date - How exciting :happydance::happydance: 

We have no plans for tonight so dont have to worry about the no drinking thing. We have OH brother and his girlfriend coming round and thats it so dont have to worry. I have been very sick today about 5 times - I know his is MI but with other peoples morning sickness does anything come up? When Im sick it just seems to be liquid / acid nothing actually solid :blush:

Babywisher - I hope you are feeling better?? xxx


----------



## Lilli

Sorry Kaths, dunno about the actual sick sickness, i've only had the acid and lump in the throat feeling... Hoping that i'll not find out about the chucking bit. I was eyeing up my bin at work earlier wondering what everyone would say if i suddenly threw up - i felt a bit liquidy.
Tell you what though, lucozade has saved me a couple of times this week. The bubbles make you feel a bit full but wow, i can almost feel myself waking up as it gets into my system!
And beached whale, yep, i feel like i'm nearly there! Jeans are defo a bit snug and i've just seen two of my beautiful skinny skinny friends, made me think of Shrek, i'd be the Ogre Fiona, they'd be the princess fiona! I suppose it'll be a bit easier for me to hide cos i'm about a size 16 normally so have plenty of baggy/roomy tops.
Happy New Year! xxx


----------



## angie79

Lilli said:


> Hi Ladies and welcome Angie :flower:
> 
> I'm very excited, i just got my appointment for my 12 week scan!!!! whoop whoop :happydance:
> Work let us leave at 1pm so I went to St A hospital and got 6 vials of blood taken - yuck! Got home and have a letter for the scan at Hemel hospital on the 31st of Jan, so i'll be 12+2.
> Eeeeeee, makes it feel more real!
> Doing a little tour of Herts Hosps but never mind.
> I'm feeling very tired and acidic today but so so excited :thumbup:
> 
> So then, how are we all getting through New year without drinking and telling everyone our news?
> Our plans sort of fell through last night so it's going to be quiet and cosy for us with just one other couple.
> 
> Babywisher, how are you feeling now? any better? Sending you best wishes :hugs:


Hi hun

I thought i was going to be going to st a hosp too to get my bloods done but my midwife did mine :shrug:
I have my scan for hemel too - i thought it was strange how we are going here and there - mine is on the 24th so not long before yours :happydance:

I'm looking forward to a cosy night in plus the drinking thing is not bothering me at all which is a surprise

xxx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Ugh I feel sick as this evening :( there was me saying no symptoms last night!!

Exciting that you have your 12 week scan dates! I'm hoping mine will be the week before valentines day, think I'm a little bit behind everyone else.

Babywisher, how are you feeling now are you still in the hosp?

A quiet new year here too, just the two of us. Hope you all have a happy new year! Xx


----------



## Lilli

Where are you booked in to have your baby Angie? I'm Watford.

I gave up last night and went to bed at 11pm. I just thought Why am i forcing myself to stay awake just to say happy new year and then go to bed?! so we did it an hour early :)
The not drinking really isn't bothering me at all, just the thought of alcohol makes me feel a bit icky! 

Is anyone else having problems sleeping? I'm so tired but then in the night will suddenly be wide awake for ages and end up getting frustrated that i cant sleep... So now i am on the sofa with a blanket and likely to stay here all day! :)

Here's to exciting times in 2011!


----------



## angie79

Lilli said:


> Where are you booked in to have your baby Angie? I'm Watford.
> 
> I gave up last night and went to bed at 11pm. I just thought Why am i forcing myself to stay awake just to say happy new year and then go to bed?! so we did it an hour early :)
> The not drinking really isn't bothering me at all, just the thought of alcohol makes me feel a bit icky!
> 
> Is anyone else having problems sleeping? I'm so tired but then in the night will suddenly be wide awake for ages and end up getting frustrated that i cant sleep... So now i am on the sofa with a blanket and likely to stay here all day! :)
> 
> Here's to exciting times in 2011!

Yes i'm booked at watford and i wasnt happy about it at first but not much a can do - i dont fancy travelling to lister or somewhere

I managed to stay up until 1am and feel straight to sleep but same as you woke up for a wee as usual and that was it wide awake - ahhhh

xxx


----------



## Babywisher19

Hi girlies. 

Im home now. We got back to bristol at 7 last night, i managed the whole trip without being sick, and have managed to keep down food since!!! horah!!! 

This morning i am feeling TONNES better, so much so that after reading that the risks of taking tamiflu are unknown to the unborn, and that there will be no side affects from stopping the course before advised.. i am not going to continue taking them- especially as i obviously dont have flu, or swine flu! does that seem sensible? 

im concerned as iv not taken my pregnecare for about 5 days now, being that iv been so poorly and didnt have them with me in hospital- none of the nurses seemed to think it was a major issue, but i feel so guilty! esp as iv been so dehydrated etc. 

I feel so calm now iv seen my baby, but i have to keep reminding myself that 7 weeks (or 6 as the scan roughly dates me) that it is still SO early, and i ought to not get ahead of myself. 


iv taken to eating a gingernut biscuit whilst lying down in bed before i get up, as the lady gynae i saw said doing that and then getting up really slowly (she said allow an extra 15minutes in the morn) could dramatically affect how ill i am throughout the day. So i really hope shes right! plus shes given me a whole pot of antisickness tabs, that i can take up to 3 times a day, as and when i please.. well, i could have snogged her when she handed me them hehe. I will only be using them on very bad days though, i dont want to over use any sort of tablets. xxxxxxx

How is everybody else??? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilli

Oh yey babywisher, so so pleased for you that you are home!:happydance:

I've forgotten to take my pregnacare a few times, i wouldn't worry, you're back on it now.

Do you think you actually had swine flu? or do you think they jumped to worse case scenario? I think if i was you i'd want to stop taking the tamiflu too. if you feel better and you dont think it'll come back (if it was that) then why not?

i just had a weird hormonal moment - started crying at a really not so sad part of a chick flick and could not stop! seriously, for about 5 minutes i just had tears pouring down my face for no real reason. that hasn't happened to me before!:shrug:

thankfully my hubby is still playing golf so didnt witness it... he'd only laugh. Or seriously worry! haha, never mind, i'm sure i have plenty more tears to come over the next few months. :)


----------



## kaths101

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL - Lets hope 2011 is going to be a good year for us all..

Babywisher - Im so glad you finally got home, you must be so relieved!! and at last you are feeling better!! 

Im feeling ok today, I was sick this morning and seem to be coming down with something - Im very wheezy but apart from that I feel ok.. Not so nauseous and actually got a good nights sleep last night for the first time in agggessssss!! Whoever said they werent sleeping - I feel your pain! Im tired all day but as soon as my head hits the pillow bam im wide awake - I spent the last 3 nights in the spare room which I hate but I just lay there awake - listening to my OH snoring! :haha:


----------



## Babywisher19

heres my blob :) 

teeny tiny spec..


----------



## angie79

Babywisher19 said:


> heres my blob :)
> 
> teeny tiny spec..
> 
> View attachment 151084

awwwww :cloud9: thats lovely

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Aw, the top photo is almost heart shaped :)
Dont know if i can wait 4 weeks for my scan...

Had a really bad night last night, my tummy was just cramping all night, waking me up and stopping me sleeping.
I'm thinking that it's the 8 week thing and that my body is a bit confused about no AF... I'm checking the tissue every time i go to the loo but all clear and normal so far. just getting a bit paranoid. Any thoughts?
Just want to sleep! Got to go to the in laws for full on roast and the thought of it is making me feel yuck. Cant even be bothered to go get some lunch...
I'd like to hibernate for a couple of months, wake up with a healthy bump (instead of bloat) and have a smooth ride to august, oh and then a pain free birth please?! :)


----------



## MrsWifey

So glad you're home and feeling better Babywisher x

We had a quiet new years at home, went to bed about 10.30, got woken up at midnight by the fireworks, said happy new year to hubby then fell asleep again! I've got a horrible horrible cold, not sure if it's from my flu jab last weds or cos everyone at work has a cold but either way it's not nice! Yesterday my head hurt every time I moved it! Feeling better today though and I'm off work until tuesday so it's not too bad.

No symptoms at the moment, just getting fed up of being ill. I've been ill in one way or another for 3 weeks now and I still don't have much of an appetite although I have rediscovered porridge, it seems to be the only thing I don't have to force myself to eat!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Ahhh babywisher! What a lovely scan! Roll on week 12 :)

I feel awful :( have felt sick for over two days now! Yesterday I went to my grandparents and could hardly eat a thing! If you've had ms have you suffered all day with it?

Xx


----------



## MrsWifey

A friend of mine had acute MS for her whole pregnancy, all 9 months! She had to take anti nausea tablets everytime she ate anything! That is quite rare though!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Oh my! That was really unlucky - poor thing!


----------



## Babywisher19

the hosp gave me anti sickness tabs for my really bad days.. bliss! x


----------



## MrsWifey

I woke up this morning and..... I don't feel ill!! No stomach bugs, colds, headaches, anything! It's amazing! How's everyone else feeling today?

I weighed myself yesterday and since being pg I've lost half a stone, which is not good cos I'm only a petite size 6/8 to begin with but hopefully my appetite will start to come back soon, either that or I'll have to start eating porridge for breakfast, lunch and dinner as it's the only thing I like eating at the moment!


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,
MrsWifey, glad that you are feeling better eventually! I am sure that you are going to catch up with weight gain soon :winkwink: I can't stomach meat at all at the moment, especially the smell of it being cooked, fried or roasted (yuck!)
I am eating lots of cereal, fruit and toasts at the mo-a bit boring!

Babywisher, glad that you are out of hospital and everything is well. I love your scan pics!!
I will try to post mine too, but I will have to scan the at work, which can be a bit tricky! 

We still haven't told anybody, but I am enjoying this little secret! We are waiting for the 12 week scan to spread the news, but I may tell my boss sooner. Speaking of which, I don't know how I will be able to concentrate at work tomorrow! My Hubbie is being an absolute sweetheart, doing most of the housework and cooking dinnners. I wonder if he will get bored of it in the next 8 months? :coffee:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lilli

Hey All, 
Absolutely dreading having to get up at 6am tomorrow. Don't know if i'll physically be able to do it! Really not sleeping well at the moment.
My husband is being great too, breakfast in bed this morning and he's doing most of the cooking. I do feel a little bit guilty but might as well milk it while i can :)
Just been invited on a hen do in april... it promises 'fun and activities with a boozy over night stay'. Will i feel up to that at 22 weeks? Obviously not the boozy bit. 
Will i want to share a bed with one of my friends? 
More to the point, will one of them want to share a bed with a whale?!
Or more weirdly, being the sober person looking after the crazies? Suppose i could be chief photographer...
Going to have another one in May as well.
What do you reckon ladies? i have no idea what to expect two weeks down the line, let alone 2 months! :)


----------



## Babywisher19

lol, id reply when your at 12 weeks and telling everyone.. and just say, your saying yes for now, but for them all to bear in mind the situation and to not garentee anything! xxx


Gawd, back to work tomorrow..how the hell will i cope!?


----------



## kaths101

Hi all, Glad you are feeling better MrsWifey woop woop...

Lilli, I probably wouldnt go but thats just me - Im a bit antisocial, or could you just go for a few J20s and then go home so you can sleep in your own bed, but at least youve gone, but dont have to cope with the late night drunkedness and sleeping over bit x

My OH is also being very good with the dinners, I havent cooked a meal for ages :happydance:

Im feeling ok though I was violently sick this morning blurrggh I had a glass of orange juice which came up quicker than it went down. 
I have my midwife appointment tomorrow so im looking forward to that, also cant wait to be a raspberry. Im just grateful for each day I get through at the moment.
Take care ladies, especially the ones that are going back to work tomorrow, this doesnt apply to me as I only had christmas day off so have been working right through the holidays. Hope your first day at work goes ok xxxx


----------



## Flump17 08 11

Hello Ladies

Happy New Year to you all :)

Sorry I haven't been around much. I am feeling ok I think. Not much sickness, I feel sick first thing when I havent eaten anything but it quickly passes once I have.

Today was my first 6am wake-up and I didn't enjoy it one bit. Spent most of the night awake worrying, I don't know why.

I am preying that my 12 week scan will come round as fast as possible 

How are you all my friends ?

x


----------



## Babywisher19

i also spent a really restless night- the fear of not being able to get up i think!! x


----------



## Lilli

Hey everyone, 

I have been SO grumpy today! I'm smiling now but ooooh i was horrible earlier! :)

I am watching a programme i recorded last night called "P*ssed and Pregnant". i just find it unbelievable! Binge drinking. "oh, it's ok, i only had 3 or 4 alcopops..." It's one thing to get drunk yourself but the baby doesn't have a choice?!

Sorry, going off on one, it's just that I have wanted this baby for so long i will do anything i can to give it the best possible start in life and to be as healthy as possible from the start. I just don't understand these women who are saying why should they stop drinking just cos they are pregnant?! hmmmm

thinking about the hen do's, i think i'm going to have to find out what the 'activities' are... bungy jumping and zorbing might be out! :) 
yeah, i'll probably go to the local bit and not commit to the rest just yet. hope they don't need deposits for a while. Only 27 days till my scan! (that seems so long)
Hubby will be on the stag do at the same time though... 

Do any of you have pets? Are they acting differently around you now you're pregnant?
My cat Alfie is being really clingy and just wants to sit on my knee ALL the time. He liked the odd cuddle before but only a few a week, now it's every evening. 

So glad it's a short work week this week!
xxx


----------



## satine51

hi All,

Survived first day at work, phew! I think that it hopefully will keep my mind off things as I am becoming baby obsessed :winkwink:
Morning wasn't good, I will have to give myself more time now for getting up instead of just rushing out the door. :coffee:
Lilli, good choice with the hen do, you never know-you may feel like going out later on. I am so not social though, I would probably say no (and I am lazy!, LOL)
Re: the programme on TV, you shouldn't have watched it, stress is not good for you or the little one!! It just makes you think though, what a horrible start in life for those poor babies of drunken mothers. It makes me angry, because a friend of mind has been trying to adopt for the past 2 years (almost 3!!) It seems a nightmarish process! How come a lovely couple who really would love a child have to go through humiliating interviews and other things to be able to adopt, while those mothers can do whatever they want and don't get punished?
END OF RANT! :growlmad:


----------



## angie79

hi girls how is everyone

Went for my consultant appointment today and unexpectedly got a scan and saw bubba waving away :cloud9:
Although i now officially hate st albans hospital - £4 to park for under a hour thats a rip off :growlmad:

xxx


----------



## Babywisher19

ah, i wish i had sky.. i had wanted to watch that.. even though i knew id just complain and be disgusted by it all. 

.. yes, my little sausage dog boo keeps sniffing my lady garden!!! i think she can tell i smell different.. how gross is that!


----------



## kaths101

hi all, I have a jack russell - also called Alfie, he doesnt seem to be behaving any differently at the mo!
My first midwife appt went ok today and my blood pressure was ok too which I was surprised about because when I joined the gym a few months back they said it was high :wacko:
My scan should be 3-4 weeks - seems ages!! I also have to have an extra blood test because my dad has diabetes. oh wonderful...
Well this morning I was terribly ill again, I have a bad cold at the mo which is making me feel awful but I also had diarrhoa the minute I got up prompty followed by sickness which i just about managed to get in the sink!! Sorry TMI not nice. I have 2 days off work now so plan to do nothing apart from walking the dog and lounging on the sofa!!
I watched the programme about the drinkers - I saw it a while ago when I wasnt pregnant and it annoyed me so much then so wont watch it again.. Like satine said there are so many people that would love to be privaliged with a baby and then there are people like that drowning theirs grrrr.
I havent touched a drop since october - its not worth the risk!

Nice to see you back with us Flump and hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Lilli

Oh Kath, that sounds so awful! Wonder if there is a herbal version of Immodium or similar. But then you don't want to go the other way...
I'm still incredibly windy, both ends, but i'm counting myself lucky that that's the extent. Dear hubby doesn't feel so lucky! hahaha

Alfie (very good name) the cat sniffs the air when i go for a wee in the morning. We have underfloor heating in the bathroom so he wont move even when you step over him to get to the toilet. He defo knows somethings different. It's almost like he's guarding me at the moment, gets between me and the door or me and hubby...

Angie, that's so cool that you got to see your baby! i cant wait for my scan! And yes, i am so with you on St A hospital parking. When i went for my blood tests on New Years Eve i was inside all of 5 minutes, i was so mad, would've been madder with a £40 fine though... it's just so stupid that they don't have a short stay option/area. Raking it in!

Enjoy your lie in you lucky girls who are off work! Chin up to those of us who have to get up... Lucozade all the way, i'm telling you, it's magic! :)


----------



## Flump17 08 11

Hi Ladies Due in August :happydance:

Lets keep all of our fingers crossed that our little flumps remain safe.

I cannot stop wondering whether I am having a girl or a boy. My DH doesn't want to find out but i think I have changed my mind :blush: i am also loving the names Evie and Eva (although DH isn't as keen) I wonder if he will warm to them 

Hubby and I have decided that our nursery is going to have a Beatrix Potter theme. thing is we cannot think too far ahead can we? 

I hope hope all of my bump buddies are well :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all

Ooh I'm a little rasberry too :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## MrsWifey

Grr, I had a missed call from my midwife yesterday so I just called her back and she sounded very grumpy! She said that the doctors receptionist can't book her appointments so I thought I was seeing her on 20th jan and now it's not until 24th, which is only a few days later but it's still more time to wait and it's a monday which is a busy day at work so I think i'm going to have to tell them soon so that I can go to my appointment. She asked me to fill out my medical notes, bring a urine sample, my weight in kg's, my height in cm's - these are not difficult to do and I don't mind but she was so grumpy that I was tempted to ask her if I'd be taking my own blood test and doing my own scan too!! I understand that they're short staffed and I'd probably be grumpy too in their situation but where I work no matter how short staffed or busy or grumpy you are you still have to smile at the customers! I was looking forward to meeting my midwife, now I'm not so sure!

Sorry to hear you're feeling ill Kaths, I hope it passes soon. I'm not ill at the moment but I do get a queasy feeling when I've eaten, I'm hoping it doesn't develop into MS! Babywisher, glad to hear you're well enough to go back to work. When is everyone telling their work? I think I'm going to have to do it soon because of my appointment.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

I'm not sure what to do about work, I want to tell them as then they will know but I also don't want to rush into it! My midwife appointment is 27th so a thursday so should be able to blag that fairly easily. Not sure if I read somewhere that you need to let your employer know by 15 weeks??

Hope everyone is getting on ok at work!


----------



## kaths101

hi all, im not letting work know until I know everything is ok - so after my 12 week scan!!
I still have diarrhea, im not sure if its harmful to baba or not - i hope not. I have woken up this morning and dont feel pregnant at all - Im worried now... no sickness this morning and boobs are fine :wacko:

Im a raspberry today too - im praying everything is ok


----------



## Babywisher19

dihorea wont hurt bubba, just dehydrates you so keep water levels up. 

Dont worry, i woke up yday feeling not preggo AT ALL, and worried.. and now i cant stop feeling nautious again, cant win!

il be a raspberry tomorrow, hehe!


----------



## angie79

hi girls

i had to tell my work at 5 weeks - not happy but i was temping there and they asked me to permanant so i wanted to be honest - it paid off as i'm now permanant - otherwise i think i would of told them about now - couldnt hold it in much longer :haha:

jax - i think its 15 weeks before bubba is due that legally you have to tell them

wifey - my mw was a bit grumpy but the student mw she had with her was really nice and is actually based at the hospital where i will have bubba which made me feel better

:happydance: to the rasberries

kaths - sorry you are feeling ill my mw said that diarrhea is normal she said some people get constipation and some get diarrhea (its all the hormones) - i had it a bit around 6 or 7 weeks and she said just to make sure i had lots of fluids - not long and you will start feeling better in general :hugs:

babywisher - my male staffie keeps doing that - we must be letting off a smell :haha:

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hey Flump, i really want to know what we're having! hubby isnt so sure, i think the whole labour thing will be enough of a surprise/shock that we don't need the added boy/girl surprise?! As Watford wont tell us the sex i suppose i'll have to fight the battle for a private scan... 
There's always the sound of the heartbeat though, now i'm not sure i've got this the right way round, i think that a girls heart beats quicker than a boys... one sounds like a choo-choo train and the other sounds like a galloping horse. My friend had twins, one of each and the midwife bet her it was one of each based on the sound of their hearts...
My sister had a boy first time and is having a girl in march (confirmed on the scan), she said she was sceptical about the train/horse sound but then she heard baby girl and was like, "that's amazing, it is so true!" :thumbup:
I'm going to wait until after my scan to tell my bosses... don't really want to but i'm desperate to tell my friends and my work is a gossip cauldron so i suppose i should inform the bosses before the gossips do?! 
You don't have to tell them legally, just best for health and safety reasons i guess. I'm a Fingerprint Expert so occasionally have to go to crime scenes or the mortuary but i wouldn't want to expose myself to that now. Another reason for me to tell them soon...
https://www.hse.gov.uk/mothers/faqs.htm#a1
The 15 weeks before you're due is something to do with your maternity pay...
Crikey MrsWifey, sounds like you are doing her job for her! Will we see the same midwife all the way through or does it change? Maybe she'd been up all night delivering a baby?! no excuse to be grumpy with you though, or she was mad at the receptionist and took it out on you... rubbish! I'm sure she'll be nice when you do meet her.
My MIL is a recently retired midwife and my WORST NIGHTMARE is that she'll turn round and say she'll come out of retirement for me... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :wacko:

wow, i've gone on a bit tonight! :blush:


----------



## Lilli

I think i went on and on a bit then because i cant talk to anyone during the day about baby so you guys are my outlet! good job i've got this site or i'd explode!!!! :)


----------



## angie79

Lilli said:


> I think i went on and on a bit then because i cant talk to anyone during the day about baby so you guys are my outlet! good job i've got this site or i'd explode!!!! :)

thats what we are here for

I said to the oh i wanted to know what we are having and that stupid hospital wont tell us so eventually after working on him for a few weeks he is letting me have one :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Babywisher19

haha lilli.. how much do i love to chat chat chat too!!! 

i lost 2lbs at fatclub tonight, but had to buy maternity work trousers, so weights staying off and im still growing!! lol x


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been here for a while, but I feel completely drained of energy. I come from work, get on the sofa, got early to bed and that's it. It's work-eat-sleep (and feel nauseaus in the middle, although that's getting better now). I am looking forward to having some more energy!
I haven't told anyone yet, but I will tell my boss and ask to keep it confidential. 

Looking forward to the weekend now!! xx


----------



## Vivienne

Hey I know I am a bit late and all but can I join?? I'm 35 and 8weeks gone, due 17th August. I live a long way away too down under in Christchurch NZ (you may have heard of us, we're the ones with all the earthquakes!)
:hugs:


----------



## Lilli

Hi Vivienne, welcome. Is this your first baby? I have some friends who emigrated to Christchurch 2 days before the first big earthquake! They had a rough first few weeks.

Satine, wow, exactly the same. If the computer wasnt a laptop that lives next to the sofa, i would never be on here. i just feel zapped. When do we start feeling normal - or at least less weird? when will my hair shine and my skin glow? i have teenage spots again :(
I think we'll turn into olives tomorrow! :)


----------



## kaths101

Hi all and welcome Vivienne, Im 31 and you have the same due date as me :hugs: 

Hows everyone feeling? Im still panicking at my lack of symptoms or more like disppearing symptoms - sickness, nausea until 8 weeks and then bang nothing!! How are you other 8 weekers feeling??? Some are olives tomorrow woop woop! scan date now approaching - were nearly there!! :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

I feel like a total Yo-yo. My moods are all over the place! My biggest problem is the tiredness. I feel a little bit queasy, but not as bad as i have previously... But then ask me tomorrow and you might get a complete different answer! 
I just feel a bit pathetic! my dear hubby (jokingly) asked what i was making for dinner (i get home almost 3 hours before him) and i really nearly cried. Poor man has an hour and a half commute each end of the day on 3 different trains to get to the far side of london and all i can do is sit on the sofa and feel sorry for myself! And now i feel guilty and almost tearful again!
Jeez i need to pull myself together! :dohh:
I was going to ask how old everyone is the other day. I'm 29, will be 30 in may - probably going to be my quietist birthday celebration ever! or at least most sober... :winkwink:
Anyone else being a hormonal monster?
I just bought some bump bands from New Look online and some maternity jeans. One of the threads on first tri has a discount code, think it was 20% off and it's free delivery at the moment too.
Ready for a snooze now!
Friday night takeaway for any of you? or is it healthy time?


----------



## kaths101

Lilli said:


> I feel like a total Yo-yo. My moods are all over the place! My biggest problem is the tiredness. I feel a little bit queasy, but not as bad as i have previously... But then ask me tomorrow and you might get a complete different answer!
> I just feel a bit pathetic! my dear hubby (jokingly) asked what i was making for dinner (i get home almost 3 hours before him) and i really nearly cried. Poor man has an hour and a half commute each end of the day on 3 different trains to get to the far side of london and all i can do is sit on the sofa and feel sorry for myself! And now i feel guilty and almost tearful again!
> Jeez i need to pull myself together! :dohh:
> I was going to ask how old everyone is the other day. I'm 29, will be 30 in may - probably going to be my quietist birthday celebration ever! or at least most sober... :winkwink:
> Anyone else being a hormonal monster?
> I just bought some bump bands from New Look online and some maternity jeans. One of the threads on first tri has a discount code, think it was 20% off and it's free delivery at the moment too.
> Ready for a snooze now!
> Friday night takeaway for any of you? or is it healthy time?

healthy time??? :haha: whats that??? Im eating complete rubbish at the mo - Im really trying to eat healthily but its just not happening :shrug:

And no mood swings for me at the mo, which OH is quite pleased about!!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

I feel sick permanently :( 

I haven't cooked thus evening either, luckily for me hubby ate at lunchtime so wasn't worried. It's awful though as you feel so useless!!

I'm 27, 28 in February 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Lilli

Yeah, we were going to get fish and chips last night but the queue was too big so we had chicken roll and chips... TMI but i paid for it later when i had to sit on the toilet for what felt like an hour! :loo: Just glad poor baby cant hear yet, my tummy was making the worst noises!!! After that, chicken rolls are banned from the house.
Hilarious, we just had a guy round to quote for plastering 'the nursery', not that it's really called that out loud. And he's a friend of a friend so a little bit cheeky. I was having problems with my words and he goes "what's up with you? You hungover or something?" To which my husband started chuckling, i blushed and said it was just too early for me... at 10.30am. Probably didn't help that i am slightly green and have massive bags under my eyes...:wacko:
We've had the boiler moved into the loft and it's left a major mess in the box room so it will all be lovely and warm and freshly decorated in time for baby :happydance: I know it's a bit early to plan all that yet. We saying to our friends that we've done it so it's single bed size for when we re-sell!


----------



## Lilli

Oooh, i'm an olive!
Oh, and this morning i have had a letter from my doctor saying that i have to make an appointment to get a flu jab. If i dont want it, i have to sign a form and send it back saying i understand but am going against the doctors advice and not having it! :shrug:
Now i was actually a bit undecided about having it, but that makes it sound a bit sinister, to go against "doctors recommendation"... :nope:
Who's had it? Did it make you feel poorly? There is a thread for this on 1st tri so i might go post on there too.
hmmmm


----------



## Babywisher19

hi guys, sorry i havnt been on in a few days..
I got to work thursday, and puked twice, .. took the boys i nanny to playgroup and puked twice there, thought i ought to call it a day, phoned the parents and dropped them home. Puked in the car (plastic bad thank god) on way home, barely made it through door, and puked twice again. Got in bed and was subsequently sick over and over.. 

my mums been admitted to hospital with swine flu and pneumonia so of course im desperatly worried about her.. OH has been working away and got home late last night, and bessi has postnatal d. and flu too.. so iv been on my own completly. I had to resort to telling two family friends i wasnt really ready too yet, so that i could have some help.. house was a mess, couldnt look after myself and needed to eat... and with all teh flu going on no one would visit if they thought i was infectious. :( 

iv gotten up today and i feel better, delicate, but better. Had to ahve friday off work too which i just cant afford but boss being very understanding. 


.. i too am a hormonal monstor, crying and yelling at OH most days, then sobbing my sorrys at him!! 

xx


----------



## kaths101

Hey - well done to the girls turning into a olive today :happydance:
Im at work but my boss is away today so im on my own in the office today - hence catching up with a bit of b&b. Im feeling horrendously sick at the mo, not helped by me oversleeping this morning - didnt wake up until 9.30 (the time im meant to be at work) and the place should be open - woops, but meant I leapt out of bed, fed the rabbits and the dog and rushed to work without breakfast or even a drink - Im so paying for it now!! All that rushing about is not good first thing in the morning!!

Im undecided about the flu jab too, ive heard such mixed reports. I think i will have it but not until later on in my pregnancy (after 12-15 weeks). Ive heard too many miscarriage reports which are scaring me and dont want anything to risk losing baby in the early stages. I_ think_ the flu isnt really harmful to baby until the later stages anyway as it can cause prem labour and theres all these awful stories in the papers at the mo about mums dying once they have given birth :cry::cry::cry::cry: how awful!!!
Anyway there is sooo many mixed reports which is very confusing but I think I have decided to have it once im in 2nd tri xx

Sorry your feeling so rough babywisher - you are having such a bad time of it arent you. I hope things calm down for you soon and you get the help you need, the most important thing is keep hydrated.

Lilli thats great your planning your nursery, we have a spare room but as we moved in Septmeber it is still full of boxes - we really must sort it out :blush:

anyway take care - were another day forward towards our scans :happydance: xx


----------



## Babywisher19

.. ooo im thinking about our nursery today. . il update you with what we decide and pics!


----------



## Lilli

Aw babywisher, sorry to hear you are poorly and your mum! As if MS wasn't enough, now you have something extra. Flu or a tummy bug? :(

As for the 'nursery', I love giraffes... i feel a cream/beige giraffe theme coming on! 
My sister got a massive wall hanging from ikea (i think), all cartoon people and animals. Suppose i should keep ours quite neutral as we want to move probably not long after baby is born. And sadly, not everyone shares my giraffe passion! :blush: 

I just forced myself to go watch my old hockey team play, well actually hubby started to gently remind me that some exercise would do me good. It's a bit of a walk to the pitch. Anyway, it was BLOOMIN FREEZING out there! I've been back an hour and my bum is still cold! I'd forgotten how violent hockey is, good job i retired me thinks :)

But my walk and fresh air has zapped me, :sleep: time i think.
When do we stop feeling exhausted? :shrug:


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi ladies. So much to catch up with on here over the last few days!

Kaths, my symptoms have dropped right down over the last week, appetite is returning, less nauseous, less tearful but a few more 'am I really pg?' thoughts so it's not just you feeling like that!

Babywisher, sorry to hear you're feeling so rubbish, I hope it passes soon so you can start to enjoy your pregnancy.

A friend of mine lent me her pregnancy and baby books (about 6 of them) so my desire for pregnancy info has been satisfied! One of the is 'Your pregnancy week by week' which stated the very reassuring snippet that at 8 weeks the risk of miscarriage is down to only 3% and at 12 weeks its 1% so I feel like we've all hit a little milestone! Yeay raspberries!

Lilli, i hit the big 30 in may too! It goes 1st wedding anniversary, my 30th, then hubbys 30th all in two weeks! Hopefully going to have a bit of a garden party at home.

I had my flu jab on the weds before new years and had horrible cold symptoms on 1st jan (sat), but lots of people at work have been ill so not sure if it was the jab or just a cold. I think the danger with flu is the fever, as fever can cause miscarriages. I also have asthma too so if I didn't get flu it would be even more of a risk. My understanding is that the flu jab is an inactive form of the virus so it's safe, whereas some vaccines are active forms of whatever virus and those ones you can't have while pregnant. I'm not going to say anyone should or should not have it, just thought I'd share my experience.

As for nurseries and decorating, we are planning to do a full two storey extension to our house this spring! We moved in in August and still have boxes of books, dvd's and clothes everywhere cos we've got no storage to unpack it all to and there's no point putting up shelves etc until the extension is done so it's all a bit of a state at the moment! Will be great when it's all finished though.

I was thinking of maybe a 'charlie and lola' theme for the nursery. I want something bright and colourful but will need to be unisex as we won't be finding out the sex of the baby until it arrives.

I told my assistant manager at work that I'm pregnant and she was really pleased for us. I was worried that she'd be stressed about it cos of the new store openning in July but her love of babies won through! Just need to tell my Area manager now, and then everyone else at work can wait until I've had my scan. I have to go do a work training thing next week and in the evening they have a big party for all the managers so I was hoping to tell him before then in case I felt sick during the day, but didn't want to tell him there or on the phone. Been feeling ok though so I'll just have to wait until his next store visit which will probably be the week after.

I've just been summoned to a lovely dinner cooked by hubby and I think I've chatted on enough for now!


----------



## Babywisher19

iv decided not to have the flu jab! its seems im risking getting it if i dont, risking the unknown if i do. if i change my mind maybe after 12weeks. 

sickness is easing but not much. will have to resort to anti sickness tablets i was prescribed by hosp. i didnt really want too, as i cant stomach enough food for my pregnecare which i feel incredibly guilty about, so to take antisickness i was reluctant but il have to, iv got toget through work tomorrow!


----------



## kaths101

Hello everyone, hows it going?

Whos going to watch one born every minute tonight at 9pm. I loved that programme last time!! though im not so sure now lol - eeek 

Anyone got any scan dates yet?? xx


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies!

Kaths, I haven't got the scan date yet, but hopefully after next Monday it will get sorted (My 1st midwife appointment! :happydance:)

Re Midwife appt, does anyone know what to expect and how long they last for?

PS whoo hoo!! I am an olive!


----------



## Lilli

Hey Ladies,
How's everyone doing?
I feel a bit funny, sort of like "what if i'm not pregnant?" I'm getting so tempted to go and have an early scan... hmmmm, even if i could hear the heart beat or something might make it a bit more real? anyone else feel like that? 3 more weeks till my scan. So impatient! 
Saying that my trousers fit in the morning and are too tight in the afternoon!

Satine, re midwife: At my first one, she came to my house - i think only cos it wasn't her day at my surgery and she wanted to fit me in before christmas. She was here for about half an hour just asked me hundreds of generic questions about medical history (mine and hubby's), if immediate family had any medical problems. Takes your blood pressure. Where you want to have the baby, your dates... I think some midwives take your blood samples then, but mine sent me to the hospital with a form. And i think sometimes they see if they can hear a heat beat? i probably wasn't far enough along then for her to try. Remember not to have a wee before hand! Or maybe pick up a sample pot and take one in fresh that morning? i don't know what they test the sample for but i haven't had it cos i couldn't do it! :blush:
Congrats on your olive! :thumbup:

I was a bit scared to watch that programme last night, think i saw a bit last year and it was horrible then! i'm thinking blissful ignorance... until NTC classes.

I'm thinking of buying a doppler to see if i can hear baby. Anyone else going to get one? Might stop me whinging about waiting for the scan! :winkwink:


----------



## satine51

Hello Lilli,

Congrats on YOUR olive :winkwink:
Thanks for the midwife info, that helps! I hope I get a nice lady, I really don't like my GP! 
I can only say from my experience, having had a scan at 7+5 (because I was paranoid!) that it only made it real and made me feel pregnant for about a week! I am back to square one, to 'am I pregnant?/am I not pregnant?' thoughts. Yes, I know it's crazy, after seeing a tiny heartbeat, I still can't believe it's true. Now that the nausea is not that bad anymore, there are days when I completely don't feel pregnant (like today!!) I am hoping it will hit me when I get a visible pregnancy sign (BUMP!!). 
Another issue with scans is that once you had one, you want another, and another....I am already planning when to have an extra one again. By the time August 13th comes, I may be addicted to scans and bankrupt :dohh:


----------



## satine51

BTW Just saw a bit of one born every minute (new series). I don't find it scary at the mo, but I can't watch it because I just end up crying my eyes out!! It's so amazing!


----------



## kaths101

I loved one born every minute last night - I just find it fascinating watching births :blush: soooo emotional!!

At my midwife appointment she filled out a ton of paperwork, mine and Oh medical history etc, weighed me- worked out my BMI, gave me the forms for my blood tests, gives you a pack and a book etc - its quite good - I was in for about 45 minutes!

My symptoms are gone again today!! I was going to have a scan but then I thought well something bad can happen after the scan anyway and i will still worry so Im just going to wait until 12 weeks though its agonising!!!!
Im hoping for my scan the first week in Feb as OH and I have a week off work, will save us booking a day off work and trying to find an excuse. I still havent told anyone!!

Im going to be an olive tomorrow - woohoo another milestone :happydance:


----------



## Babywisher19

Loved one born every minute!! ..mind you cor that woman did half make a fuss! not that i under-estimate the pain of birth but crikey. 

lost 1.5lbs this week, maybe i shouldnt slate morning sickness! lol x


----------



## kaths101

babywisher - I wish I could lose weight but the fact im eating everything in sight doesnt help - Im just soooo hungry all the time!

Im an olive today :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

I know the feeling, at this rate i'll be having a 12lb baby! :) I am eating everything in sight and feel like it must be so obvious at work that i am constantly munching away... I'm being quite good in that a lot of it is fruit and i seem to be a bit off chocolate at the moment, but that means crisps... mmmm, salt and vinegar!
Does anyone else have their clothes fitting in the morning then too tight in the evening? I've just finished a late shift with my trousers unbuttoned for the last 2 hours!!!:blush:


----------



## kaths101

yes lilli, i just had to sit in an indian restaurant with my buttons undone :blush: not good and its sooo uncomfortable...

Im loving salt and vinegar too - especially salt and vinegar snack a jacks yummm, im also off chocolate and sweet things which is very unlike me but might help my weight a little!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey Ladies, hope your all well!

I'm definitly suffering with that bloated feeling, I looked enormous last night when I looked in the mirror!

Quick question, are any of you taking a pregnancy multivitamin? When I went to see my doctor before xmas he told me just to continue with the folic acid until 12 weeks and eat a healthy varied diet. I explained that i'm vegetarian and do not eat fish and he wasn't worried at all. Now though i'm beginning to wonder if I should take a multivit? it's still 2 weeks today till I see the midwife!!

aside from that i'm so relieved the sickness has subsided for a while and that i'm a raspberry - yay!

xx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Jax, 
I took Pregnacare multi-vitamins for a month and have just bought a months supply of Sanatogen Mum to Be with Omega3 fish oil. https://www.sanatogenpregnancy.co.uk/
the way i see it, it cant hurt to take extra vitamins even though i'm trying to eat well as well. My sister is in her 3rd trimester and was going on about eating mackerel to help the baby grow brains... i think i'll stick to the capsules! :thumbup: Really not a fan of oily fish!
Quite expensive but i think i heard somewhere that Boots have them on offer at the moment? I got mine at Tesco where they are doing 3 for 2 at the moment. 

Kaths, i love Snack a Jacks! My drawers at work are full. Someone actually commented on the amount of food in my drawer last week :blush:


----------



## kaths101

JaxBlackmore said:


> Hey Ladies, hope your all well!
> 
> I'm definitly suffering with that bloated feeling, I looked enormous last night when I looked in the mirror!
> 
> Quick question, are any of you taking a pregnancy multivitamin? When I went to see my doctor before xmas he told me just to continue with the folic acid until 12 weeks and eat a healthy varied diet. I explained that i'm vegetarian and do not eat fish and he wasn't worried at all. Now though i'm beginning to wonder if I should take a multivit? it's still 2 weeks today till I see the midwife!!
> 
> aside from that i'm so relieved the sickness has subsided for a while and that i'm a raspberry - yay!
> 
> xx

Hi, Im taking pregnacare - the one with the omega 3 capsule in and the vitamin including folic acid and vitamins. Dont take a general multi vitamin tablet because it contains Vitamin A which you are not meant to take when you are pregnant. The pregnacare normal capsule without the Omega 3 has everything in it you need. i would def stick to tablets that are intended for pregnancy just to be on the safe side xx

Well done on becoming a raspberry :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

Hey Ladies, 
How is everyone? Looking forward to your weekend? 
I feel quite good today, well apart from being SO IMPATIENT!!!! :wacko: i nearly blurted it out about 3 times yesterday and 5 times today... i just want to tell people! oooooh it's so annoying! :)
I am so looking forward to having a lie in tomorrow and sunday.
What are your plans?
x


----------



## Babywisher19

is anyone else showing? i seem to have gotten quite a noticeable bump! 

squeeee.. im an olive! x


----------



## Lilli

Oh yeah, i feel like a total lump! :)
It's more that i just cant suck my belly in anymore, if you know what i mean :blush:
My hubby thinks it's hilarious and just goes "breath in, go on, suck it in" i find it amusing for a little bit, then get grumpy! i don't mind really, nice to know there's something going on in there. 
My belt would only go on the 4th hole today (usually 5th) and my trousers spend more time undone, than done haha

Nice olive! :happydance:


----------



## kaths101

Hello all, 
well I got my doppler today, i bought the angelsounds one, I had a little try and didnt find anything but I didnt try too hard and for long enough - Im going to look again at 10 weeks :happydance:

I have had a terrible headache the last 2 days, accompanied by ear ache and a a blood shot eye - I look delightful!!! :growlmad:

I feel a lump too and my trousers are tight, i think its just bloating but VERY uncomfortable!! xx


----------



## Babywisher19

:O this is mine!!!! all day every day.. no smaller in morn than eve, and all hard. . so i dont think its bloat anymore! crazy.. never expected this.


----------



## kaths101

Nice bump :thumbup:

maybe its twins :haha: i just read another thread and apparantly its normal to show at 9 weeks so that makes me feel better.. At least its baby bump and not fatty bloaty bump!!


----------



## Lilli

Aw, what a lovely bump! I wont scare you all with a picture of my belly yet, i just look flabby!:headspin:
Ooh, just seen that i am prune today :thumbup:
I bought an angelsounds doppler last night, hope it arrives soon and hope i can hear baby! How exciting, good luck finding yours Kath :)

just saw this on another thread: https://www.howtodothings.com/family-relationships/how-to-use-a-fetal-doppler


----------



## kaths101

Hello girls, I got my scan date through today - 4th feb! so I i will be 12+2 - perfect! :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

yey! nice one, something to close to count down to. :happydance:
I'll be 12+2 on mine as well. Hope we get some good pics! Do you have to pay £5 for yours?

Little whinge:
I am just so tired. i can barely bother to get out of bed at the weekend! I'm constantly thirsty, so constantly going to the loo! And have a headache which just wont go...
Dear hubby has "man flu" and you'd think he was dying! I'm trying to get him to keep away from me cos at least he can take drugs when he's ill, but the inevitable waking up in the middle of the night with him breathing on me keeps occurring - eeeek, makes me angry at the moment and the poor man is just trying to sleep! I'm now very short tempered :devil:
At least i can laugh at myself...


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi ladies, so exciting to see olives, and a prune! Who knew fruit and veg could be so interesting!

Ok, so i have a confession to make..... I ate brie!!! I was at a work conference this week and it was awful! At luch I thought I'd be clever and avoid the meat/fish table (ham and smoked salmon etc.) and just go for the veggie options so what do I put on my plate? A brie baguette ans a goats cheese sandwich, ahh! No one knows I'm pg so I had to eat them, once should hurt though! In the evening everyone thought I was a bit wierd cos I wasn't drinking, I just told them I was going to a party the following night and so didn't want to get drunk that night. I found out that the date of the new store has moved to the end of aug so I won't be there to open it (very upset about that) and then to top it off in the evening my manager told me that a little birdie (my old manager) had told him that I am very clever and very smart and so this year he has big plans for me and they'll be no more sitting back keeping quiet! Normally this would be fantastic news but it just made me feel really down and then on friday I just sat and cried about work, money and just life in general! Felt much better after my cry though!

I figured that all I can do is my job to the best of my ability and show them how amazing i am before my mat leave starts!

On a more positive note, I am now feeling better, looking forwards to my midwife app in a week, feeling a bit pregnant again (the crying!), phoned lister about my scan who put my mind at rest that I wouldn't have to wait for weeks after my midwife app, and hoping that my manager is coming to visit me this week so i can bite the bullet and tell him about baby!

Babywisher, your bump looks fab, I've got a tiny bit of bloat but nothing out of the ordinary and all my clothes still fit the same as ever.

Has anyopne signed up for NCT antenatal classes? I've got a pack from them which says so apply I have to fill out a form that will be emailed to be but the only email I've got says that they've sent me a pack so i'm a bit confused as to haow to actually apply!


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, 
Yes, i'm about to book my classes. NCT should've sent you an email with a link to complete your booking once they check the class you've asked for has space. Just email and ask the question, they've been very helpful and friendly when i've emailed (i let the first booking lapse and they had to renew it etc).
I wouldn't worry about the Brie, isn't it only if it makes you ill at the time? i had to eat smoked salmon at my in-laws... some websites in england say it's safe but i think other countries say no. 
I've been wearing maternity jeans all weekend and i LOVE them! They are too big and i need a belt to hold them up but they're so comfy! :)


----------



## kaths101

:wave: Mrs Wifey, I havent seen you for ages - glad you are ok, dont worry about the brie, ive had a few naughties too i.e runny eggs etc but I think a little of what you fancy wont hurt and if its only once or twice.. 

Im sorry you wont be there to open the new store - that must be really disappointing for you but just think of what you will be doing at that time - it will be worth missing out on! I keep having panics about work too but hey it will all work out im sure. Are you planning on going back to work? as they have to keep your position for you so if you do go back - do as you say and do fab before you leave and they wont forget that.

I have applied for NCT classes yet - i havent had any info on it yet? 

Lilli, it didnt say anything about how much I have to pay for piccies, i think i remember last time it said to take £1 coins..
If it makes you feel better im shattered too - I have been to work today but didnt get up until 9am and got home at 5pm so not bad but i have been on my feet all day serving in the cafe - its quite hard work - carrying all the trays, bending over washing up all day etc but im just trying to be careful as no-one knows im pregnant yet! but my feet are killing me and my back hurts :cry: I have also had a really bad headache still, and a very bloodshot eye but actually have no pregnancy symptoms :wacko: which im really worried about. 
No sickness, nausea nothing... is anyone else being sick??

Anyway my whinge over too - were allowed to whinge this is what this thread is for!!

Really hoping your hubbie doesnt breathe his man flu all over you lilli :nope: not good!! 

Keep well all xx


----------



## satine51

Babywisher19 said:


> View attachment 156093
> 
> 
> 
> :O this is mine!!!! all day every day.. no smaller in morn than eve, and all hard. . so i dont think its bloat anymore! crazy.. never expected this.

Wow, Babywisher, what a lovely bump! I only look a bit bloated and that's usually in the evenings! :winkwink:


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

Got my 1st midwife appointment tomorrow, a bit nervous! (don't know why!) I am feeling a bit less tired than a week ago, but (WARNING TMI) my digestive system is not working great. Feeling really bloated and uncomfortable after meals, especially in the evening. Has anyone else got this? 
Kaths101, I am not feeling sick either, I can't stand the smell of cooked meat though. When are you planning to tell people at work? I was planning to tell my boss straight away but keep it secret with everyone else. Unfortunately, my boss has been off for ages, I am dying to tell somebody!!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Ooh exciting that your going to see the midwife tomorrow satine! Let us know how it goes!

I feel like the youngest in the group, still being a raspberry! Congrats to all you olives and prunes :)

Impressive baby bump babywisher!! I just look normal as I was already overweight - not sure I'll show for many many weeks yet!

I had a rough night yesterday, about 9:30 I was sat on the sofa watching tv then I started to get really painful abdominal pain, nothing I did would stop it. Not cramps it was consistent and I had it for over 3 hours. I was really upset not knowing what it was. I finally went to sleep and when I woke up I was ok again. Today I have felt ok but nervous as to what it could be :(

Have decided to tell my boss this Friday as I have a review anyway, feel bad not being up front when planning workload etc.

Hope you all have a lovely week! Xx


----------



## MrsWifey

My manager is coming to visit me tomorrow so going to tell him about being pregnant. I'm a bit nervous but kind of just want to get it over and done with now. He's really nice and I'm sure he'll be fine about it, just me worrying about the new store etc.

Satine, let us know how your midwife appt goes, mine is next monday and I can't wait.

Kaths, I haven't had any symptoms for ages either apart from being very down on thu and tearful fri, but I've got over that now. Hubbies mum looked at me in disbelief when I was stressing about no symptoms! She just said that I'm lucky and to enjoy it, I think I'll start to enjoy it more now that things are happening (telling manager, see midwife then have scan all in next few weeks!).

Fx'd telling manager tomorrow goes ok! :flow:


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

My 1st midwife appointment was very disappointing! Firstly, I was told by my GP surgery that the 1st midwife appt is usually at 10 weeks (long awaited!). Fine. I was really looking fwd to it! anyway, I met the midwife, who was all right and started filling some forms for me. With the corner of my eye, I noticed that it had a name of the hospital that I am NOT having my baby in. (I live on the verge of 3 counties, so the one I chose is not much further than the one obviously 'recommended' by my surgery). When I said that I don't want to give birth in that hospital, she said: "oh well, there is no point in me filling the paperwork then". She said I had to phone my chosen hospital quickly (because as she said"I am already 10 weeks" and make an appointment there, because she can't do it. She wasn't nasty about it or anything, but it came as a total shock to me. She didn't check my weight or height, blood pressure, nothing! I was given some booklets and sent home. 
The reason why I am so upset is had I known about the procedure, I would have booked the appointment myself at the hospital ages ago! Nobody told me about it though, I was told I can't see the midwife earlier and it's my 1st baby-how was I supposed to know? Also, how can you know so early which hospital you decide to give birth in? I am now worried that by the time the hospital responds, it's going to be ages before I see anybody or have my scan. I have to say, I am very pleased that I had a private scan so early, otherwise, I would know nothing about the health of the baby or myself :cry:


Sorry Ladies, maybe I am exaggerating but it really upset me. On a different note, Mrs Wifey I am also planning to tell my boss tomorrow. I am a bit scared!! She is lovely and I am sure it will be fine, but I am such a coward :wacko:

Anyway, hope everyone is feeling well and sorry about me moaning!


----------



## Lilli

Oh Satine, how upsetting for you. I don't see why she couldn't do it?! When i said i wasn't sure about Watford but would go with it 'for now'. Mine said, no, you need to decide now, or we have to start ALL the paper work again. But it would still be the exact same paperwork just with a different hospital name and address on it?! All sounds a bit suspect to me... unless it is down to it being different counties?! all the same bloomin NHS though! Grrrr, cross for you!
Have you rung the hospital you want yet? Don't be upset, it'll all work out and as you say, at least you had your early scan to see your baby. They'll fit you in for your 12 weeks scan no problems. :thumbup:

So i caved in and let it out today... my friend at work is 20 weeks and a colleague was offering her a spare cot and talking babies and then another (very) preggers lady came in and they were talking about prams and stuff... then someone else blahblahblah... etc etc. We work in near silence so any talk is very easy to over hear. And it was just bubbling up inside me! We got to the kitchen for lunch and suddenly it was just me and her so i just blurted it out, she screamed, i nearly cried, it was all quite funny! But OMG, what a relief! i honestly feel like a weight has been lifted, such a cliche i know, but i truely felt so much more relaxed afterwards. :winkwink:

little bit naughty, i know the bosses should know first but she won't say anything AND for the first time in ages, i left work with a smile on my face and happy rather than counting down the seconds until i can go to bed. 

TMI, but my bowels aren't as efficient as they used to be either Satine! So yes, evenings are bloated and uncomfortable until i can urrrm, empty out. On the plus side, i don't often feel sick anymore! And (touch wood/fingers crossed) i haven't got man flu - also known as a common cold from my DH.

Enjoy the telling of the bosses tomorrow ladies, i just cant wait to tell everyone now! Going to try and button it until after my scan now though :)


----------



## kaths101

Good Luck with the boss telling ladies!! ooo exciting..Im sure my boss knows - he keeps dropping subtle hints but I wont say anything until 12 weeks just in case! 

Satine - how disappointing for you, just try and ring the hospital and get it sorted im sure it will be fine. Surprised she didnt get your weight, height blood pressure etc though.. Oh well least you know baba is ok. Hope you get it sorted soon xx


----------



## MrsWifey

So, told my boss today. i was so worried about it that I had dreams about it all night and woke up with a headache! All ok though, he said congratulations and when I asked about coming back (was a bit worried that cos it'll be a new store that they wouldn't let me back) he said that of course it's my store etc. When i told him I was disappointed to be missing out on the launch he joked that he didn't think the baby was going to wait to let me do that before arriving! Was so relieved after I told him, I nearly went and told everyone else in the store too!

I hope your boss was ok about it too satine.


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, i thought about telling my boss today but then got scared and chickened out!:wacko:
So i should've had a consultants appointment through because of my medical history and i hadn't heard anything... i chased it on the 5th of jan and she said my notes had been sent away for processing and i'd hear the following week. Didn't hear. Rang today and they got in a bit of a flap. So overly helpful and apologetic. Apparently "the slip of paper must've fallen off your notes". Hmmm good system! :thumbup: So i now have a consultant appointment next wednesday! Hopefully i'll get at least a heart beat check. I keep thinking, what if i'm not pregnant and i've just imagined it all? Nearly convinced myself to buy a pregnancy test today... Our dog had a phantom pregnancy years ago and i just keep thinking of that... :dohh:
I know, i'm being silly, i am joking really :haha:


----------



## Babywisher19

hey guys! sorry iv been a bit poo recently.. iv got so much going on with my mum being poorly..

im hoping your all doing well?? xxxx


----------



## kaths101

Glad it went ok MrsWifey ..

Babywisher - I hope your mum is ok? - take care of yourself too :hugs:

17 days until my scan :happydance:


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

MrsWifey, so glad it went well for you. It was great for me too! My boss congratulated me and seemed genuinely happy for me :flower: I am glad, as it's a weight off my shoulders!

Lilli, seems like you also had been messed around by the system! I haven't heard from the hospital back yet, when I phoned they got me to fill in an online form. It also says on their website "if you don't hear back from us in 2 weeks, give us a call" eek! I will be 12 weeks soon, I want my scan!

We are going there with DH this Saturday for a tour of the ward, so hope I wil be able to sort it out in person! 
Babywisher, hope you and your Mum feel better soon.

Lilli, it's nice to tell someone, isn't it! I am dying to tell my family but we agreed to wait until 12 weeks!


----------



## MrsWifey

Lilli said:


> I keep thinking, what if i'm not pregnant and i've just imagined it all? Nearly convinced myself to buy a pregnancy test today... Our dog had a phantom pregnancy years ago and i just keep thinking of that... :dohh:
> I know, i'm being silly, i am joking really :haha:

:rofl: This made me laugh so much, not at you but at myself because (confession) I just did another pg test this morning cos I didn't want to go to my midwife appt on mon and have her tell me I just have a vivid imagination! Glad it's not just me going crazy! I had one pg test left from TTC and it's been calling out to me for about a week! :rofl:


----------



## Lilli

Yeah, i've gone through my drawer where i had my supply of pg tests from before in the hope of finding a stray one... nope. :shrug:
I got home hoping my doppler would've turned up... it has but the postman has it and i cant go collect until tomorrow!!! grrrrr
I'd talked myself out of buying another test until i've tried the doppler, i know 10 weeks is early to hear the heartbeat but some people do... So now i have another day wait. I'm just too impatient :wacko:
TMI but i looked in the mirror this morning and my boobs actually look bruised underneath. Not that painful today though. :blush: Had some horrid cramps that woke me up in the night... think that's down to bowel issues though! Sorry, TMI again, haha :)


----------



## kaths101

ooo im a prune today :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Still havent found anything with my doppler, Im going to try again on friday!

I did another pregnancy test at about 8 weeks but that sent me into a panic because my line was lighter - so im not going to test again! Im panicing enough as it is!!!

satine - hope you can get your scan date sorted!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

I know it's way too early but has anyone looked into what type of nappies their going to use? A friend of mine (she's about 17 weeks pg) told me about a site where you can get reusable nappies www.fill-your-pants.com and they look really easy, the designs are so cute and it'll save about £500 a year on disposables! I couldn't believe it when I saw how much you can save! Still need to convince hubby but I'm thinking they might be the way to go, any thoughts?


----------



## Lilli

haha, i love the name of the website! 
I don't know, i have very limited experience of nappy changing - only when my gorgeous nephew insisted i do his 'nap nap', and the idea of whipping the dirty one off and sealing it in a small plastic bag and not having to smell it for more than a few seconds appeals far more than whatever you have to do with re-useable... i know, i am not very environmentally friendly and £500 is a lot of money... i'll have to have a read. I'm so lazy, i'm sure i'll end up doing whatever is the easiest! :)


----------



## MrsWifey

Lilli - I have never changed a nappy in my entire life!


----------



## Lilli

yeah, i should've written "only *once* when my gorgeous nephew..." I'm hoping that NCT are going to teach me! Do they do that? :)

So ladies, after telling you yesterday that i had been through my drawer and couldn't find any stray pregnancy tests (little tiny strip ones), i was in there again today looking for something else, moved an old diary and tadaaaa:dust:, magical appearing pregnancy test fell out of the pages!!!! So i did it and i am still preggers! Pheeewwwwf :happydance: I didn't really think i wasn't, it's just been such a long time since that first test...

My doppler has arrived but i couldn't find anything, going to wait until i'm bursting for the loo later and try again. Ahhhh, i feel so much better! It's weird, my work friend is having her 20 week scan next week and said today "...that's if there's still anything in there..." So clearly these doubts don't go away! And she's got quite a bump and her baby kicks her, a lot.
Cant wait for some pics and heart beat beep beep beeps

How is everyone?


----------



## angie79

hi girls 

nice to see you are all ok
sorry i havent been around - i have been in the wars - fell over and broke my wrist :growlmad: - went to watford hospital a&e and they were shocking - after my fall i was cramping and all they seemed concerned with is my wrist and not the baby. Oh kicked off a bit but that got us no where so i ended up sitting there for 3 hours before even being seen. They xray'd my wrist and put a cast on and sent me home and this is the hospital i'm meant to have the baby in.
The next day i called my doctors who organised for a scan - it annoys me how the hospital didnt do this :nope:
Anyway so all is fine and baby was flipping about and had a healthy heartbeat.
I also found out i have a anterior placenta - which is the reason i have had no luck with the doppler so far

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Oh Angie, that sucks! And bloomin Watford hey?! Has it put you off the whole place or do you think it's just the A&E and that the baby bit will be different (and hopefully a lot better)! I'm so surprised that they didn't do you a scan in A&E, surely that's basic?
How are you now? does your wrist hurt? at least you now have even more of an excuse to take it easy! :hugs:


----------



## angie79

Lilli said:


> Oh Angie, that sucks! And bloomin Watford hey?! Has it put you off the whole place or do you think it's just the A&E and that the baby bit will be different (and hopefully a lot better)! I'm so surprised that they didn't do you a scan in A&E, surely that's basic?
> How are you now? does your wrist hurt? at least you now have even more of an excuse to take it easy! :hugs:

hi hun
yeah you would think it was a basic thing to do - i must admit for the first few days i was put off completly and Russ wanted to pay for bupa or make me go to the qe11 - well now after i have calmed down i'am still going to watford but i think we are going to pay for the knutsford suite to go into after i have had the baby and i feel a bit better now.
I'm off work at the moment and i'm glad the doctor managed to get me a scan in hemel - really nice in there.
Still in loads of pain and i'm back to the fracture clinic tommorow for another xray and re plaster

xxx


----------



## kaths101

Oh angie thats not good news, I hope your wrist gets better soon - how painful and worrying when they wouldnt give you a scan :nope:
Glad youve got it all sorted now! Did you fall over in the snow?

Lilli, im glad youre still pregnant :haha: what doppler have you got? Have you got one with a heartbeat display on it? Im wondering because mine doesnt show the heartbeats whether I have found it but not realised :shrug:
I keep trying and did get some dubious noises today but not sure what it was. i have found my pulse which I believe to be the one in the placenta as its right near my belly button but a bit lower so I keep searching round that point but its really didfficult to hear what the other noises are!


----------



## angie79

kaths101 said:


> Oh angie thats not good news, I hope your wrist gets better soon - how painful and worrying when they wouldnt give you a scan :nope:
> Glad youve got it all sorted now! Did you fall over in the snow?
> 
> Lilli, im glad youre still pregnant :haha: what doppler have you got? Have you got one with a heartbeat display on it? Im wondering because mine doesnt show the heartbeats whether I have found it but not realised :shrug:
> I keep trying and did get some dubious noises today but not sure what it was. i have found my pulse which I believe to be the one in the placenta as its right near my belly button but a bit lower so I keep searching round that point but its really didfficult to hear what the other noises are!

ha ha nope fell over my shoes in the hallway :dohh:
Dont worry about the doppler too much like i said my placenta is anterior so i wont be hearing much for a few weeks - my midwife said alot of the time you dont find it until after 12 weeks - its annoying because i found the placenta (it sounds like the waves of the sea) and usually you would find the hb around there but mine is behind it so until baby gets bigger and the hb gets louder i wont hear it

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Angie, it only just hit me that you wont be taking much in the way of pain killers either?! poor you! Are you signed off work for a decent amount of time? 
Crikey, i'd be properly wallowing in self pity! I am a bit pathetic though! 
I have a Consultants appointment at St Albans next weds and then proper 12 week scan on the 31st in Hemel... shame we have to tour West Herts Hospitals!!!

Kaths, i have the angelsounds one without a display. I managed to find my own heart(!) which made me jump cos i had it turned up too loud! haha :haha: And i found a pulse in my tummy below and right of my tummy button, must by mine cos it's too slow to be the baby... i heard some swishy noises but nothing regular. It says on the bit of paper that 12 weeks would be early to hear it and more likely 14-16 weeks. I'm going to have to learn some patience!!!! :dohh: not going to stop me trying every day though :) 
I'm going to find that link i posted the other day and read it properly... :thumbup:


----------



## angie79

Lilli said:


> Angie, it only just hit me that you wont be taking much in the way of pain killers either?! poor you! Are you signed off work for a decent amount of time?
> Crikey, i'd be properly wallowing in self pity! I am a bit pathetic though!
> I have a Consultants appointment at St Albans next weds and then proper 12 week scan on the 31st in Hemel... shame we have to tour West Herts Hospitals!!!
> 
> Kaths, i have the angelsounds one without a display. I managed to find my own heart(!) which made me jump cos i had it turned up too loud! haha :haha: And i found a pulse in my tummy below and right of my tummy button, must by mine cos it's too slow to be the baby... i heard some swishy noises but nothing regular. It says on the bit of paper that 12 weeks would be early to hear it and more likely 14-16 weeks. I'm going to have to learn some patience!!!! :dohh: not going to stop me trying every day though :)
> I'm going to find that link i posted the other day and read it properly... :thumbup:

yeah the doctor told me he would have drugged me up had i not been pg - i'm allowed co codamol 4 times a day and thats it.
I had my consultant appointment on the 4th jan in st albans because of my bmi and it was fine just loads of questions - how come you have to go may i ask.
I liked hemel - all the scanning equipment looks top notch and the staff are nice

xxx


----------



## kaths101

this might be a stupid question but is it a good sign we can hear the placenta? Im so scared of a missed miscarriage which is what I had last time so Im REALLY wanting to hear the heartbeat right now - True Lilli - I need to learn patience too!! I know its early but i would love going to my scan knowing I had heard the heartbeat!


----------



## angie79

kaths101 said:


> this might be a stupid question but is it a good sign we can hear the placenta? Im so scared of a missed miscarriage which is what I had last time so Im REALLY wanting to hear the heartbeat right now - True Lilli - I need to learn patience too!! I know its early but i would love going to my scan knowing I had heard the heartbeat!

yes a really good sign - i heard mine about 10 weeks 
Also go really low with the doppler - when the doctor was trying to find mine she was checking around 6 inches below my belly button on the bone

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Yeah, i reckon a placenta pulse is almost as good as a baby pulse. There's not one without the other!? Isn't it awful that we feel so unsure! If only we had a little window in our tummy and we could look in whenever we fancied! :)
I wish i was very rich and could go to Bupa and get a scan every day!
I'm seeing the consultant because i have been on anti-epileptic drugs for the past (nearly) 12 years. I have never had a fit, just a black out when i was 17 but the type that i have means i can't come off the meds. Well, i could but i'd have to surrender my drivers license for a year (minimum) and there's no guarantee that i wouldn't develop fits... The medication can lead to some side effects for the baby, mainly neural tube defects and possible cleft palate. So i have been taking 5mg folic acid since TTC. Because i've been taking it since before i got pregnant, fingers crossed, 'little sausage' should be fine... The risks are only less than 1% more than for a non medication taking person, but still, it warrants a trip to the specialist.
It's so terrifying that absolutely anything we do can have an impact on our baby. 

Angie, if i had fallen over my own shoes, my husband would be SOOOO smug and probably wouldn't be able to stop the "if you'd put them in the cupboard it wouldn't have happened". Well, a couple of months ago he would, now i've got his baby on board he probably wouldn't dare...


----------



## angie79

oh russ was very smug about it
I was on 5mg too due to rus's sister having spina bifida
Well go with a bit of a full bladder as i got a little scan - you never know you might too.
I'm sure bubs will be fine

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Yey, i would love that! DH is coming with just in case cos i remembered from your post a few weeks ago that you had had one... I've done all i can to give baby the best chance at health so now it's just have to be (sigh) patient! :)


----------



## angie79

yep - i have had to learn patience
Good idea to take him incase and if you have a spare tube thing take a urine sample - they made me do one when i got there

xxx


----------



## kaths101

:wave: hows everyone today?? xx
Im still feeling very unpregnant!! :growlmad:


----------



## angie79

kaths101 said:


> :wave: hows everyone today?? xx
> Im still feeling very unpregnant!! :growlmad:

yup me 2 - feel as normal as ever

xxx


----------



## Lilli

hi ladies, 
i am feeling sick and grumpy today, but probably because i only got 6 hours sleep last night (at most). So i'd feel like this even if i wasn't pregnant. DH staggered in just before midnight when i was just dozing, woke me up and promptly fell asleep snoring in my ear! i made him roll over, he did and kept snoring. So i went for a wee, banged a few things... he kept snoring... SO I WENT IN THE SPARE ROOM! but then i was SO SO cross that i couldn't get to sleep! it was just so weird, irrational anger!
Then at 5.45am he woke me up to ask if i wanted a cuddle. Urrrrm NOOOOOOOO!!!! So i have been slightly highly strung and on edge all day. Had a little afternoon snooze on the sofa and have almost forgiven him... Oh and i burst into tears with no apparent cause! Tiredness me thinks!
Hopefully tomorrow will not be seen before 9am, maybe even 10... Got a non-drinking night out for a friends b'day tomorrow night. what excuses will i come out with this time?!


----------



## sequeena

Hello girls hope you don't mind me popping by, I'm due August 4th :flower:


----------



## angie79

sequeena said:


> Hello girls hope you don't mind me popping by, I'm due August 4th :flower:

hi sequeena :flower:

xxx


----------



## kaths101

Hi sequenna - welcome :hugs:

glad youre feeling 'normal' too Angie :shrug:

Lilli, I feel your pain, my OH snores alot - never used to bother me as im a heavy sleeper and I dont usually hear it but lately ive been going to bed first absolutely shattered, fall asleep only to be woken up by him and hIs snoring - I keep thumping him, getting him to roll over but even the slightest noise irritates me :growlmad:
Ive ended up in the spare room quite a bit.. He keeps saying that he will go in there if it gets bad but why wake him up to move when Ive already been awake for hours!!

between him and the dog, and me getting up to the loo alot my sleep has been pretty disrupted - and I dont function well without sleep - Im guess im getting prepared for baby! Lets look on the bright side


----------



## MedicMomma

I am fairly new to this site and forums and am just feeling my way around. I am 12 weeks and due August 6th with my 3rd. I am very nervous as I've had 1 miscarriage but while pregnant with my 2 kids I felt better than I ever have in my life. Now I am 8 yrs older and my first 10 weeks were absolutely miserable. But now I feel great and can't wait for my bump to show!


----------



## Lilli

Hiya Sequeena and MedicMomma,
I'm due the 13th of August.

Think my bloat has gone down a bit and my tummy is getting harder but at least i might not look as massive when i go out tonight seeing as it's still meant to be a secret...:thumbup:
Just found out another friend is 2 weeks ahead of me and my best friend from Uni is due 9 days before me! So many babies. November must've been a good month!:blush:

Kaths, my alfie cat disturbs me too. He does seem to be keeping his distance a bit more at night but used to scratch at the door and miaow until we let him in, so occassionally i do get sat on... DH snoring is driving me mad! i used to wear ear plugs until i got a really bad ear infection but i might have to go back to them. :shrug: Between cat, toilet trips, snoring, dead leg and pins and needles, i dont feel rested! 
But baby is now the size of a LIME!!! :happydance: So it'll all be worth it in the end! But yes, i think you're right our bodies are preparing us for sleepless nights with little ones! :hugs:

Have a good weekend :flower:


----------



## kaths101

Congrats on your Lime Lilli :happydance:

A lime is a great size!! 

p.s Hope you got some sleep last night :winkwink:


----------



## Babywisher19

eurrrrrgh! im poorly AGAIN! 

really starting to feel shit now.


----------



## Lilli

Aw babywisher, ill how? You poor girl, really not having it easy. Makes me feel bad for whinging on about sleep! :flower:

Kaths, i was in bed for 13 hours(!) 2 toilet trips, 5 swift kicks to the shins for hubby, few staring at the ceiling sessions... feel ok tired wise but got out of a trip to the in-laws anyway! tehehe :happydance: 

9 days till my 12 week scan. Fingers crossed for a healthy little plum sized baby :)

Ooh, and my sister who lives in Yorkshire had to pay privately for her nuchal scan as it isn't on the NHS. I couldn't believe such a regional difference?! Free here in Herts. Do any of you have to pay?


----------



## Babywisher19

Ended up back in hospital yesterday after beginning to throw up and had a non-blanching rash come up over my face, eveyrthing went blurry and i got dizzy to the point i collapsed and began to shake.. luckily there were two doctors on site and they looked after me untill the ambulance came and took me to hosp. All bloods and wee was fine, and im home now!

im just exhausted now. :(


----------



## Lilli

Crikey, was it an allergic reaction to something? How scary for you! :hugs:
I really hope you get better soon and don't have anything else now :)


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi ladies

Babywisher, so sorry to hear you're feeling poorly again :hugs:

I've got my first midwife appt tomorrow, will she check for a heartbeat if I ask her? I just hope she's less grumpy than she was on the phone!

I keep waking up between 4am and 5am, need the loo then go back to bed and have really restless wierd dreams! Hubby is going through one of his phases of not sleeping to so we're both getting really tired all day. I told him he's got about a month left to feel sorry for himself then it's all about me and nothing else, lol!!


----------



## Lilli

yeah, i'm having a couple of toilet trips a night! really annoying but i suppose at least i am waking up! :) It's not even like i am drinking that much before bed...

Yey, good luck for your appointment tomorrow! remember to go either needing a wee or with a sample with you. Don't know about a heart beat check, you can only ask. How exciting, then hopefully you'll get your scan appointment quickly?

Feeling so much better now we are getting closer to 2nd tri. Week tomorrow is my 12 week scan... cant wait! :happydance:


----------



## MrsWifey

Just had my midwife appt and she was much nicer than on the phone! Took ages, about an hour. A lot of the info she went through I already know from books and being on here but it was still good to hear it from a medical person! Can't wait to get my scan booked in now, I need to phone the hospital on weds to book it. :thumbup:

Stoopid MrsWifey - The handle on my handbag broke today so i had to fix it with pliers and pinched my finger in them, now I have a huge blood blister on my finger and I can't hold a pen properly to write, Grr! :dohh:


----------



## Lilli

Aw, poor finger! i know you're not meant to, but i'd pop it!
I had a bit of a weird crazy moment today, i couldn't do my trousers up and i actually had a sting of tears?! But then i was like, hang on, this is a good thing, this means that baby is growing and a sticky out belly isn't just cos i'm fat! :happydance: Strange thing is though, my normal jeans fit me fine on saturday. 

Glad that your midwife was nice and hope you get a scan date soon! :)


----------



## kaths101

ahh my jeans dont fit!! I have been looking at getting maternity clothes :blush: because all mine are sooo uncomfortable now..

Im 11 weeks tomorrow :happydance: and I heard babies heartbeat this morning on the doppler - its 164 sooooo happy.

How are you feeling now babywisher? I really feel for you, you have had such a poop time of it.

Mrswifey, glad your midwife appt went well and your finger is ok - Im guessing we all have baby brain, I have a big burn on my arm where I leant on a hot plate at work, my skin actually sizzled - Ive only worked there 6 years and never done it before :dohh: ouchy..

hope everyone is ok! 10 days until my scan woop woop


----------



## Babywisher19

LOOK!! 

I had yet another scan, to check babys okay.

10 weeks and 4 days 



im amazed at the difference from the cluster of cells it was at 6 weeks! 

It was proper wriggeling around and dancing! its so beautiful and perfect!


----------



## Babywisher19

How is everyone else doing? im finding first tri hard but trying my best to cope! roll on second tri! xxx


----------



## Lilli

Oooh, nice one Kaths! Have you heard it on your angelsounds yet? I haven't tried for a few days... Might go give it a go now :)
I've got my consultants appointment tomorrow afternoon, fingers crossed for a quick scan or heart beat check :happydance:
been the longest day EVER at work, roll on maternity leave! 
getting very bored of keeping this a secret now, so nearly told another 2 people today but managed to keep it buttoned. 
Ordered some maternity clothes today. So pleased that i can live in flip flops all summer. I remember when my friend had her first, she had to get special extra wide shoes cos her feet swelled so much! And then ended up going to hospital in her slippers cos she couldn't get them on at the end!!!
Bye for now, :hugs:


----------



## Babywisher19

kaths i think i found mine on doppler yday also!!! im certain but nervous to say incase people think im making it up! it took me 20 mins to find, and alot of aussie hair syrum LOL but i found it!


----------



## Lilli

OH WOW babywisher, what a little cutie!!!! :) 
That's so clear, it's amazing. Perfect little profile. Congratulations! Awwww, even more excited to get a scan now (if that's possible)! 
I hope you have no more ailments now! Gorgeous pic! :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Congratulaions Babywisher your scan is lovely - so clear and definetly baby shaped now, must be worth all the weeks of feeling rubbish :hugs:

Lilli, Im finding it hard to keep secret too, there are 2 people at work who are pregnant and just talk about babies all the time! I want to join in! I so nearly told them but I have to wait just over a week now. 
It took me quite a while to find the heartbeat too, even though I had gone over the same place lots of times, it suddenly appeared so baby had just got in position for me and it was very clear :happydance:

And this my first post as a LIME :dance:


----------



## MrsWifey

Kaths, cograts on the lime and the heartbeat, so exciting! i asked the midwife on mon if she'd check for one but she said it was too early and most people just get more stressed out when they can't find one.

Babywisher, your scan pic is amazing! It's so clear. I booked my scan in today for 2 weeks time, can't wait! Is everyone having the dating and nuchal scan or just a dating scan? We've gone for dating and nuchal, we figured that they may as well check everything while we're there.

I'm finding it really hard not to let everyone at work know about baby, especially as everyone outside of work does! I've told 3 people at work so far so I don't think it'll be long before everyone else finds out anyway.

Nearly at second tri ladies x :baby:


----------



## Lilli

oh so disappointed... went for my 3.20 consultant appointment, dragged hubby along. waited waited waited. blood pressure checked, urine sample delivered. different waiting room. waited waited waited. Saw a doctor at about 4pm, not the consultant i was booked to see and he wouldn't see if he could hear baby and no scan. Big old fat waste of time. Didn't tell me anything i didn't know! i think they were meant to see me when i first got pregnant "lost the bit of paper" so fit me in now when they might as well have waited until after my scan on monday... 
Soooo annoying. i hate waiting!!!!! Today i am grumpy!
I'm having dating and nuchal scan on the 31st, next monday.

Congrats on your lime :happydance:

i wonder if any of us are having twins... triplets... quads? haha :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## MrsWifey

Sorry you had a rubbish appt Lilli, not long until your scan though and I'm sure when you see your little baby on the screen it'll more than make up for the hassle!


----------



## Lilli

Oh, and bloomin hubby, we're sat in the waiting room chatting and i was going "maybe he's going to tell me there's no baby and i'm just fat" and DH goes "nah, there's no way you could've put on that much..." and trailed off. That much weight that quickly i think he was going to say!!!! how rude!
i played the hurt, indignant wife and he was saved by the nurse calling me in. Bad hubby!
(but reasonably amusing, just hope he's right!)


----------



## Lilli

Thanks Mrs Wifey, i know, i'm just being silly and grumpy. Monday isnt too far away... think i'd just made myself believe that i'd get _something_ today. On the plus side i now know that i am blood group A+ and i am negative for syphilus, HIV and Hepatitus... trust me, i really wasn't worried about any of those! ha. Oh and i'm immune to ruebella. I'm just being a brat and wanting everything now! :)
So far the only people that know about our baby are my sister and brother in law, my friend from uni who is 13 weeks pregnant and my friend from work who is 21 weeks pregnant (and her husband). And hubby told his friend whose wife is 13 weeks... I found it such a relief to tell my friend at work.
i think people might be guessing soon, haven't had my trousers done up for the past 3 days! :winkwink:


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies, long time no see! Just an update, after many phone calls and chasing I finally got a proper booking appointment in my hospital next wednesday (hurrah!) but still no scan date! 
I am so impatient that we have decided to have another private scan on Monday, I really want to start telling people now!! The downside is that it's just a basic scan, not nuchal so I hope that I get an NHS date quickly, following the midwife appointment. 

I have been really hormonal/weepy this week, eek!! 
Oh, I didn't tell you, we went for a hospital tour last week and it was so lovely and really reassuring. They have great facilities and great staff (it's St richard's in Chichester). There were some lovely photographs of babies on ward that made me cry! (everything makes me cry recently!!) :cry:


----------



## kaths101

Hi Satine, yes im feeling abit emotional too - deal or no deal made me cry tonight :haha:

Im having the nuchal and scan next friday 4th. Does anyone know if we have to take a wee sample? no-ones mentioned it - I think im getting confused with midwife appts! baby brain already - I blame that!!!


----------



## Lilli

Hi Kaths, 
I havent been told to take a urine sample for monday, i have however been told to drink a pint and a half of non-fizzy drink an hour before the appointment, so if they want a urine sample, they can wait until 2 seconds after they've finished scanning! :thumbup:
So so so cant wait. I wanna see my baby! :baby:


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

How is everyone - just trying to catch up

That scan is lovely babywisher :flower:

Oh Lilli that wasnt a nice appointment - You may not hear the heartbeat for a while yet apart from on your doppler they never looked at my consultant appointment or 12 week scan - have a feeling i will at my 16 week midwife appointment.

Oh and no wee sample at the scan Kaths they just do the scan and then send you for the blood test and i got weighed too - i drank 2 small bottles of water 1 on the way in the car and 1 as i got there and the picture was perfect 

I just got my results today and i'm low risk at 1:5700 :happydance:
Some dull cramping started again the last few days but i was told to expect it (round ligament pain)
I also found bubba on my doppler on tuesday night - only for 20 secs and then the sod hid behind the placenta again :haha:

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Angie, 
Good test results, it's all so exciting!:thumbup:
I still haven't found my little lump on the doppler, i'll keep trying though!
Are any of you going to find out the sex? Hubby is saying he doesn't want to know, but i think i do... i don't think i have a preference, i just want a healthy baby but i think some advance warning might be good? It would mean getting a private scan though...:shrug:
:flower:


----------



## angie79

Yep I'm paying for a private gender scan at 17 weeks - can't wait
I finally found bubba around 1 inche above the pubic hair line and to the right 

Xxx


----------



## Lilli

Yeah, i keep listening around there, i get the whoooosy, wind in the trees noise and a really strong 'pow pow pow' pulse, so placenta and umbilical? or placenta and some other bit of me... I thought i heard the baby but i literally only heard it for a second and then it was gone again so i couldn't be sure. I searched for ages but s/he was hiding from me! :)

One of my best friends asked me straight out today in an email. if i didnt love her so much i'd of been furious. It's just because she knows how much we want this and her amature detective nose had gone into over drive. I told her she'd ruined the surprise for herself but that i wouldnt lie to her... :shrug: think she might've actually shed a tear of joy at her desk! haha
Now let's hope there's only one baby in there, it's her wedding 4 weeks before due date and i dont want an early arrival! :)


----------



## angie79

i found it right by the whoosh - for some people its just too early - found it alot more easily tonight

https://tinypic.com/r/2i6lwz6/7 :happydance:

xxx


----------



## kaths101

I found baby again last night, I was having terrible stomach cramps and I was starting to panic myself so thought I would have a go with the doppler and went straight to the heartbeat .. was brilliant :thumbup:

I think we are going to find out the sex at the 20 week scan, I would love a surprise but Im too organised and want to get everything bought. OH also wants to know so I think were going fot it. Like you Lilli I have absolutely no preference i would love a little boy or a girl so will be so happy no matter what :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

Was that your baby heart beat Angie? Sounded like a little train near the end... i think the old wives say choo choo train = girl, galloping horse = boy...
I booked my NCT classes last night. Starting may 3rd, 7.30-9.30pm for lots of tuesdays, one day time (women only) and one saturday lunch time. Quite exciting.
I'm looking proper preggers today, i've just given up trying to hold it in! 
Only 3 days till my scan!:happydance:


----------



## angie79

Ohhh that's interesting lilli - yep that was my little bubba

I'm meant to be booking mine up but Rus doesn't want to go and I didn't want to go on my own with couples all there

xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

We've decided not to find out the gender, actually hubby wants to know but I just really like the idea of finding out when it pops out and then telling everyone 'its a boy/girl', so hubby has to wait until then. I think that he thinks I'll change my mind! I said I'd only find out if it was twins and he seemed happy enough with that! We've got names for a girl and a boy already and although he'd like out first to be a boy and I'd like a girl (typical!) neither of us mind really!


----------



## Lilli

:happydance::happydance: found my baby heart beat last night!!! :happydance::happydance:
Ahhhhh, made me so happy! Hubby was too but not as interested/impressed as me... is it a man thing? He listened for a couple of seconds and then took his ear phones off and said "yeah, well we're going to see it on monday" 
Well, he's not wrong! 48 hours from now we'll be all scanned and know if it's ok and if there's just one... :happydance:
And i'm a plum!
All good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## angie79

woo hoo Lilli :happydance::happydance:
Was it really low down?
Yay scan on monday - do you know where the maternity bit of hemel used to be?
Yeah its a man thing - i could listen for hours but Rus just ahhh thats nice and then walked off 

xxx


----------



## Lilli

yeah, quite low about 2 inches above my pubic bone, slightly to the right :) It's sort of behind the really strong 'pow pow pow' (i'm thinking umbilical), so i find that, wait a min for that to move?! and then the baby train/horse heart (cant tell which) is quieter but definatley there! :happydance: Ah, it's such a relief! 
I thought it was probably a boy thing with the quick listen then away again. I reckon it's because he hasn't had the whole "is there a baby in there? isn't there? is my body just going crazy?" He just took it for granted when i waved the test at him and hasn't had any self doubt, knew he had to wait till the scan, job done. Bless him :hugs:
He decided i needed some exercise, so we walked out to the Plough Pub in Tyttenhangar, less than 2 miles but felt like 5, ate the biggest bangers and mash and proper waddled home! :) Now i think i will need to be forcibly ejected from the sofa if anyone wants me to go anywhere.
I've been to Hemel hospital once, up a hill and well hidden! Is it just in the main building? 
Shame your OH doesn't want to do classes. Will you do the standard antenatal classes? or can a friend go with you?
Anyone doing anything fun this weekend? Or taking it easy (like me)? And how is everyone feeling? 
:hugs:


----------



## angie79

Lilli said:


> yeah, quite low about 2 inches above my pubic bone, slightly to the right :) It's sort of behind the really strong 'pow pow pow' (i'm thinking umbilical), so i find that, wait a min for that to move?! and then the baby train/horse heart (cant tell which) is quieter but definatley there! :happydance: Ah, it's such a relief!
> I thought it was probably a boy thing with the quick listen then away again. I reckon it's because he hasn't had the whole "is there a baby in there? isn't there? is my body just going crazy?" He just took it for granted when i waved the test at him and hasn't had any self doubt, knew he had to wait till the scan, job done. Bless him :hugs:
> He decided i needed some exercise, so we walked out to the Plough Pub in Tyttenhangar, less than 2 miles but felt like 5, ate the biggest bangers and mash and proper waddled home! :) Now i think i will need to be forcibly ejected from the sofa if anyone wants me to go anywhere.
> I've been to Hemel hospital once, up a hill and well hidden! Is it just in the main building?
> Shame your OH doesn't want to do classes. Will you do the standard antenatal classes? or can a friend go with you?
> Anyone doing anything fun this weekend? Or taking it easy (like me)? And how is everyone feeling?
> :hugs:

yeah thats basically where i found it :happydance:
Oooo i know the plough - havent been there in years and we only live about 7 mins drive from there.
I'm not sure what to do about antenatal classes - dont really want anyone else going :shrug:
Yeah as you go up the hill you have a first turning and then a second - if you go in the 2nd and follow the road around it will bring you to where the old maternity ward was - you can park there and go in that way as its that side - we went in the other way and it was about a ten min walk through the building to get there

xxx


----------



## angie79

MrsWifey said:


> We've decided not to find out the gender, actually hubby wants to know but I just really like the idea of finding out when it pops out and then telling everyone 'its a boy/girl', so hubby has to wait until then. I think that he thinks I'll change my mind! I said I'd only find out if it was twins and he seemed happy enough with that! We've got names for a girl and a boy already and although he'd like out first to be a boy and I'd like a girl (typical!) neither of us mind really!

This is why we are finding out - we have had some big arguements about names already 

xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

Woohoo, I'm a lime! Seems so bizarre that baby is as substantial as a lime and I don't even feel pregnant! I'm hoping that after the scan it'll feel more real, at least I'll have a picture to look at!

Anyone else freezing cold? Or to be more acurate, anyone else's hubby have some wierd internal heat source that means they don't feel the cold and look at you strangly cos you dare mention it despite the fact you are sitting in your house with a scarf on and a hot water bottle and still have to argue to be 'allowed' to put the heating on!? Grr, at times like this I feel like I may as well be living in a cave!


----------



## angie79

MrsWifey said:


> Woohoo, I'm a lime! Seems so bizarre that baby is as substantial as a lime and I don't even feel pregnant! I'm hoping that after the scan it'll feel more real, at least I'll have a picture to look at!
> 
> Anyone else freezing cold? Or to be more acurate, anyone else's hubby have some wierd internal heat source that means they don't feel the cold and look at you strangly cos you dare mention it despite the fact you are sitting in your house with a scarf on and a hot water bottle and still have to argue to be 'allowed' to put the heating on!? Grr, at times like this I feel like I may as well be living in a cave!

:rofl: i actually laughed out loud when i read that - i could of written that a few weeks ago - totally agree they seem to be constantly hot and theres me in the bed trying to keep warm - i used to sneak the heating on :haha: - this week i'm not as bad

yayyyyy for liime week

xxx


----------



## Lilli

angie79 said:


> MrsWifey said:
> 
> 
> We've decided not to find out the gender, actually hubby wants to know but I just really like the idea of finding out when it pops out and then telling everyone 'its a boy/girl', so hubby has to wait until then. I think that he thinks I'll change my mind! I said I'd only find out if it was twins and he seemed happy enough with that! We've got names for a girl and a boy already and although he'd like out first to be a boy and I'd like a girl (typical!) neither of us mind really!
> 
> This is why we are finding out - we have had some big arguements about names already
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Actually MrsWifey, i think you may've changed my mind a bit... i quite like the idea of having to ask what it is... hmmmm. We have names we like for either... oh well, plenty of time to decide :)

As for heat/cold... early pregnancy it was like i had my own in-built radiator all of a sudden, i was really hot and getting too hot in the night but now, i'm cold most of the time! especially my feet! i am on the sofa now with my Slanket and the thermostat on 22 degrees. Hubby has just got home so he might try and turn it down.... I generally get asked "dont you know the price of gas?" to which i generally reply that i dont care! :)


----------



## Lilli

Yeah, had my scan. One little fat baby in there! My dates have me as 12+2, they said 12+3 so pretty spot on...:thumbup:
It was jumping about all over the place, waving and turning to face us, then he/she did a headstand and went upside down :happydance:
The sonographer was really lovely but he had to keep prodding baby to make him/her turn over again! Funny.
The measurements look fine, so waiting for blood test results now. Awww, so lovely to finally see him/her!!! :happydance:
oh, it says Gemma cos that is my first name, but i use my middle name, Lillian. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Scan10002.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4









Scan10001.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4









Scan10003.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsWifey

Wow Lilli, your pics are amazing. Eek, can't wait for mine! Does it all seem more real now that you've seen baby?

Has anyone started using any bump/baby nicknames? I've nicknamed mine Mogwi (like the gremlin) cos it's small and cute and comes with a ridiculous set of rules!


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

Lilli, what a wonderful bunch of photos. Your little one is so cute! I also had the scan today, but only basic one so don't know about down's etc. I have some pics, so will share later! It was surreal seeing our baby jumping around yet I can't feel a thing. I've just told my Mum and my sisters, they were so excited! We are telling our in-laws this weekend, can't wait! 

Mrs Wifey, I keep calling it little one we haven't got a nickname yet. Mowgli is so cute though!


----------



## Lilli

It's so weird, lying there and they're prodding your tummy and you can see 'it' wriggling on the screen but cant feel it moving. It's brilliant, feels so much more real now. Shed a few tears out of the corner of my eye! And we've just told most of our friends, it feels strange talking about it out loud! :) Everyone is really excited cos we're the first in our close group.
Little Sausage is the usual name, we keep calling it 'he' though which is a bit odd, don't want to give her a complex?! might start calling it Bobby cos it bobs about all the time and that could be unisex... Ahhhh, feel a bit brain fried right now. So relieved that there is actually a little person in there! :happydance:
Awww, feeling a bit emotional all over again!


----------



## kaths101

Aww WOW Lilli your pictures are amazing!! 
Ive got mine on Friday - I can not wait!!!! Im so excited and VERY nervous..

Im a plum tomorrow... time definetly feels like its going quicker now!! :happydance:


----------



## angie79

Ahhhh hun what fantastic piccys :cloud9: - All so real now isnt it

xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

Just watched this weeks One Born Every Minute, love it! Got a headache now from crying though!
Had another moody 'I don't feel pregnant' moment yesterday, boo hoo! Can't wait for the scan just so I've got some evidence that it's real and not just my imagination! It seems strange to think that there is a little baby the size of a lime moving about in me and I can't even feel it!


----------



## Lilli

MrsWifey, when is your scan?
Angie, how is your wrist now?
I have been brave and just watched the last two 'One Born Every Minute'. Crikey! i felt so sad for young amelia last night. stupid boyfriend, wonder what he'd been up to! :)
I told my bosses today. It was slightly embarrassing, i felt like i was a school kid telling a teacher i'd had sex... really weird! But they were both really nice and happy for me and i felt better to have done it! 
And i told my friend who's going through a tough time with ivf. I felt awful but i wanted to tell her rather than for her to hear from someone else. She's so sweet and lovely and gave me a big hug. I was more nervous telling her than anyone else i think. Fingers crossed for her two week wait...
Have any of you bought maternity clothes yet?
:hugs:


----------



## angie79

hi hun

Yeah i felt so much better for telling people
My wrist is still sore and still in plaster until the 11th but everyday i can do slightly more.
I just bought a bigger size of clothes for now :flower:
Picked up my maternity notes from st albans today - i only rang to see the latest time in the day i would be able to pick them up next week and she said they were in - i felt a bit freaked out when i got them - like time is moving so fast

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Yeah, they gave me my notes last week after my consultants appointment. Felt a bit weird carrying them around with me! Then the lady said i should take them with me _everywhere_! Hmmm
So, we're looking to try and book a holiday first 2 weeks of march, bit of hot sunshine and last holiday as a couple! How strange does that sound? 
I'm feeling quite well rounded today, as in big fat belly! :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Hey girls, im a plum today :happydance:

I am looking at maternity clothes now as mine are getting very uncomfortable just around the tummy when I sit down, I have bought one size bigger but they are too big everywhere else and I look like a sack of spuds (and feel)..

Ive got my scan On Friday - getting excited now and heard baby on the doppler today which is great, I just keep thinking im going to get in there and theres nothing there or just a blob or a baby with 2 heads or something :cry:


----------



## angie79

ahh your bound to feel like that kaths - all will be fine - i hate this middle bit where your getting bigger but not quite ready for maternity clothes

I want to go for a 2 week holiday - we are going on 2 short breaks in this country one in a few weeks and one in may

xxx


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

I had my 1st proper booking appointment in the hospital today and it was so much better than my 1st experience with community midwife :thumbup:
The hospital midwife was really lovely and patient, spent ages talking to me/filling forms etc. I've got my scan booked as well, for next Tuesday :happydance:
All in all, feeling much more positive now but this could be because I am having a week off work. (oh, how I love sweet lie-ins! :sleep:)
I have told my closest family (not in person, as they live in a different country :nope:), on Saturday we are telling my in-laws (really looking fwd to that!)

Kaths101, I am also looking at some new pieces for my wardrobe. None of my work trousers are comfortable anymore, but it's too early for maternity clothes, I think. Has anybody seen the website https://www.seraphine.com/
I love their maternity range!


----------



## Lilli

Yeay, i am SOOOO pleased everyone is getting their scans! :)
Kaths, i felt the same, i was practically holding my breath when the sonographer put the probe thing on my tummy and started to look about. You'll be fab :thumbup:
Satine, i am so pleased that you have finally had the good experience that you should have had from the start! I have seen that Seraphine website, some of those dresses are lovely. 
Does anyone else find that their clothes are ok in the morning but tighter in the evening?
I am a very lucky girl, hubby has just rung to say he has booked us a holiday to Mauritius!!!! :happydance: woooohoooooo 4th of march for 10 days. I love sunshine :happydance:


----------



## kaths101

:wave: 

Im back :happydance::happydance:

https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/babyrobinson.jpg

Baby was great - waving and kicking away, and my nuchal measurement was 1.2mm was i'm really happy with..
What a fab day, best feeling ever seeing your little bubs on the screen and I measured exactly 12+2 so dont have to change my ticker lol

ETA that picture came out a lot bigger then I expected ooops


----------



## Lilli

Yey, congratulations Kaths!!!:happydance: Cute photo, like that little hand is waving! :)
It's so amazing to see them wriggling about isnt it?


Just seen that i am a big old peach today! I got some amazing lounge pants from ASOS yesterday, OMG they are so comfortable! Bit big but i'm sure i'll grow into them :)
https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mate...=8345&sh=0&pge=1&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Black

The Jersey Wrap Bust Dress is really nice as well. Both quite thin and light weight but we are going to be biggest over summer...
Have a good weekend, :hugs:


----------



## Babywisher19

Hi ladies. Im so sorry iv been so poo. Its been weeks since iv been here i know. 

Im now just over 12 weeks, and although lots and lots of sickness.. bug after bug and lots of scares including more hospital stays.. 
Baby is beautiful. growing perfectly and things are beginning to get better. 

iv gained 4 lbs, which isnt bad concidering my diet has gone to pot due to all this sickness palava. . and my bump is massive.. far too big! 

Hope all of you gals are doing okay, and are blooming beautifully. Here is a pick of me and bump! x


----------



## MrsWifey

My sister-in-law is having her second IVF at the moment, they've been trying for 4 years and telling her we were pg was really upsetting. She was happy for us but it's hard for her. My scan is on weds but SIL finds out if her IVF has worked on tues so I'm really excited for me but so anxious for her too, I really hope it works out for them cos she's so desperate to be a mum and it'll be so cool to be pg with her too.

Feeling quite upbeat and excited about it all now, can't wait until weds! I've told a couple of people at work but not the masses so will be bouncing around with my news after the scan. I thought I'd be mean and pin my scan photo to the noticeboard and see if they work out who it is, lol! I can imagine the rumours flying already!


----------



## Lilli

Aw, babywisher, lovely bump :) Mine isn't much smaller but i think i'm quite a bit bigger build than you to start with, so mines working it's way through flab :haha: I daren't weigh myself! think it was about half a stone though when they weighed me after my scan. i didnt really want to look! :wacko:

MrsWifey, i told my friend who is in the middle of IVF last week. I felt awful telling her after all the horrible stuff she's going through with injections and everything else that goes with it... She was so lovely though, i started crying, she nearly did and gave me a big hug. She knows that we'd been trying for over 18 months so is really happy for us. I still felt almost guilty though. Just didn't want her to hear from other people. Fingers crossed for her getting a positive next friday...

I came on BnB for a whinge but then saw a thread about poor Amanda Holden, how terrible. :cry: Put my (very very pathetic and nothing) grumbles into perspective. 

i love the idea of putting your scan photo on the notice board! that would be so funny. Gawd, if i did that at my place the gossips would explode! :)


----------



## MrsWifey

Lol, just realised I missed out a whole page when I wrote my last entry so it may have seemed a bit random but was meant to be a response to what Lilli wrote about her friend and IVF - blame it on the baby brain! :dohh:

Kaths, your scan pic looks so cute and good to hear everythings ok, almost my turn! :happydance:

I heard about Amanda Holden, it's so sad. It's terrible and I feel sad for her but at the same time I don't want to think about it too much :cry:

Have you all started buying bits now you've had your scans? I want to go and buy a nice photo album and put baby's first pic in it.


----------



## Lilli

haha, i thought i'd said all that before, but confused myself! blame that on my baby brain! haha :haha:

i went to Matalan in St A and was ooohing and aaahing over the cute baby clothes. Then found out that they don't stock maternity clothes there, so i forgot about the cute things and left. Drove to the big new New Look at London Colney and they don't stock maternity clothes there. Grrrrrr. Went into the big Next at London Colney, didn't bother wandering just accosted the first shop assistant i saw. Yes, they do do maternity, it's in the children's wear section. Excellent i thought, finally! Got distracted by the gorgeous baby clothes, picked a few things up but put them back down again in my mission to find clothes for me first... I'm not kidding, i could've fit all of it in my under stairs cupboard and that is not a big cupboard!
Managed to get some black trousers for £20 that'll do for work. i wasn't very impressed but i couldn't bare the thought of work tomorrow in tight trousers!
So, i have wanted to buy baby things, but have resisted so far! 
If you sign up to Aptamil you get a free soft polar bear toy (very cute) and if you sign up to Cow&Gate you get a free toy cow (not arrived yet), so so far my baby has a polar bear and nothing else! :)
The nursery is now freshly plastered so we'll be able to decorate soon and then think furniture...
So ASOS maternity clothes are nice with free delivery and Jojo Bebe Maman has nice stuff, bit more expensive, but free delivery. Actual shop wise, St Albans sucks! I'll stick to the internet! :)
I've been really good, gone through my wardrobe and given a bag of stuff to charity and put loads of things on ebay (some still with labels on!)
Crikey, roller coaster of mood swings today! :shrug: weird.


----------



## kaths101

very sad about Amanda Holden - it doesnt bear thinking about something happening that far along :cry: 

Im on the search for maternity clothes but I really need to go somewhere to try on - I cant do internet shopping as things hardly ever fit me! Stupid body shape!! Long body, short legs :nope: but I just havent got the energy to go shopping at the moment... 

Good Luck for Wednesday mrs Wifey, Its a fab feeling seeing you little bean bouncing around in there.

Ive signed up for the cow and gate cow and the polar bear too, I have also bought a little pair of booties and an all in one suit, Im not going to buy anything big until after 20 weeks though. OH is adament we are not going to buy anything until s/he is born!!!! :wacko: So I guess once his idea is Ive been in labour for so many hours and have a newborn baby THEN we will stop off at asda on the way home!! MEN!!! :haha: So im secretly buying a few bits now and putting them away. Im sure he will come round in time - well he better do because we do actually need a car seat to get the baby home in lol ..


----------



## angie79

yayyy kaths glad it went well - lovely piccy :cloud9:

Woooo babywisher that is a lovely bump - jealous

Lilli - how weird i was in colney today - went in sainsburys to make the most out of the 1/3 off baby bits - i also looked for some stretchy trousers for work but nothing.

I have joined up to every club going :haha: love my aptimal polar bear and my pack from emmas diary and if you join asda baby club you get a free huggies box which has one pack of nappies, one pack of wipes, a little hat and some vouchers :thumbup:

I have alot of things coming up - finally getting this bloody cast off on friday then my sex scan on tuesday then midwife on wednesday and then a little break for 4 nights from friday - cant wait

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Kaths, that is so funny that your hubby wants to wait to get stuff! i can understand not wanting to fill your house with stuff now... haha, Can you imagine stopping at the supermarket on your way home from hospital?!

Angie, you are ever so busy at the moment! Lots going on. I nearly went down to Marks and Sparks after Next and Boots but was so grumpy by that point i just went home! 

I had a bit of a weird hormonal moment earlier. Hubby thinks it's hilarious to pull my trousers down, i'm wearing super comfy ones from ASOS that are maternity and too big at the moment. I got cross and said "stop doing that or i'll cry" He pulled them down and i started proper bawling like a little kid!!! it was a real face scrunching "wah wah waaaahhhh" and i could not stop. So funny and so weird all at the same time :cry::haha:

Good luck for wednesday Mrs Wifey :)
:hugs:


----------



## angie79

Lilli said:


> Kaths, that is so funny that your hubby wants to wait to get stuff! i can understand not wanting to fill your house with stuff now... haha, Can you imagine stopping at the supermarket on your way home from hospital?!
> 
> Angie, you are ever so busy at the moment! Lots going on. I nearly went down to Marks and Sparks after Next and Boots but was so grumpy by that point i just went home!
> 
> I had a bit of a weird hormonal moment earlier. Hubby thinks it's hilarious to pull my trousers down, i'm wearing super comfy ones from ASOS that are maternity and too big at the moment. I got cross and said "stop doing that or i'll cry" He pulled them down and i started proper bawling like a little kid!!! it was a real face scrunching "wah wah waaaahhhh" and i could not stop. So funny and so weird all at the same time :cry::haha:
> 
> Good luck for wednesday Mrs Wifey :)
> :hugs:

:rofl: rus does that all the time - but if he does it too much now i scream at him and call him all the names i can think off :haha: hormones ey

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Aw, my poor cat Alfie has been under attack... thursday night i took him to the vets for a bite on his tail, it got shaved and cleaned, injections, anti-biotics to give him, £90. Late friday night, i spotted a wound on his inside back thigh... Now he's been quite grouchy and wouldn't really let me look... blahblahblah, took him back to the vets this morning, he's been in all day. Anaesthetic, stitches, more antibiotics, house arrest for two weeks with a lamp shade on his head!!! £500. Luckily he is insured so i will get a chunk of that back, but paying upfront was painful! My poor little fur bag! 

One of my good friends has just announced her baby is due on the 8th of Aug! I've known for a little while but they've had problems before and she just had a scan today and now feel like they can tell people. November must've been a good month! :)


----------



## kaths101

aww Lilly your poor cat and your poor purse. Animals are expensive arent they, I took my alfie dog for his booster and nail clipping and had 3 of my bunnies vaccinated - £100! Oh well wouldnt be without them!!

November was a fab month!!! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsWifey

I've started peeking in the 2nd tri forum and realised that its a bit like moving up to middle school! You go from being one of the oldest who knows everything to a newbie who is just starting out again, lol x


----------



## Babywisher19

lol^ this made me laff! cant wiat to be second tri soon! x


----------



## satine51

Hi :flower:

I've finally had my proper scan (including combined test) at the hospital today! Our little one didn't want to turn properly, lying upside down is his/her favourite thing now :winkwink:
I've attached a photo from a week ago, that was at 12+2
https://i977.photobucket.com/albums/ae258/whenthevancomes/baby/bbcrop.jpg
I will upload the ones from today later on. It still doesn't seem real though! We told both of our families now and are in process of telling closest friends-it's fun! I had my first belly rub as well...(didn't like that one!!)

Lilli, sorry about your cat. OMG, how expensive was the bill?!!

MrsWifey, I also started lurking on 2nd trimester, but you are so right-feel much more comfortable giving advice to the newbies on the 1st tri forum! Good luck for tomorrow, share some pics!! 

Angie, I haven't joined all the clubs yet, but got another bounty pack today with more freebies. I love freebies, keep them coming!! :happydance:

Kaths, your hubby has a funny idea about getting ready with the shopping, mind you mine isn't much better! He thinks we can buy everything in the last month! I want to be prepared. 

Has anyone watched One Born Every Minute yesterday? One lady was really panicky, I hope I will keep calm in labour but knowing myself, I will hyperventilate and panic for sure. I am not that much scared of the pain at the moment, more about not being in control...

Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

Kaths, I have the opposite problem to you. Just came home and hubby informed me that he's bought a highchair from a guy at work - WTF!!! He showed me it online and luckily it is a good one Mamas and Papas Prima highchair in black. Was a bit peed off that I didn't even get asked though! His friend also has a mamas and papas ultima travel system he'll sell us for £100 and they never used it cos it got bought for them. Not sure exactly which version it is but they look pretty fancy!

On a more chirpy note his sister is pregnant, yeay! I so pleased for her, just hope it sticks and all goes well.

Lovely pic Satine. I haven't watched one born yet, saving it for my lie in tomorrow morning before the scan! I'll be posting (or attempting to) my pic tomorrow x


----------



## Lilli

Lovely photo Satine! 

A friend of mine from work was due to have twins in April... Well, the waters broke on one of the twins a week yesterday and she's been in hospital since... Both were delivered yesterday at 30 weeks, Emily and William. They're ok but in special care. Poor girl was just like "i haven't even got to that chapter of my book yet!" Fingers crossed they get big and strong quickly! 

Enjoy your scan tomorrow MrsWifey! looking forward to seeing your pics! :)


----------



## kaths101

Lovely pic satine!! :hugs: I love looking at scan pics. OH doesnt get it "they all look the same" but to me they dont :hugs: 
I watched one born every minute - LOVE that programme, the women was very panicky wasnt she and some of the facial expressions were funny but she ended up giving birth back o back which apparantly very painful - so she can be forgiven for the faces. i dont want to even think what I will be like :blush: I would like to think i will be calm, quiet and in control but I guess everyone goes in thinking that!

MrsWifey looking forward to seeing yours tomorrow its so exciting.. Ive also gone over ot second tri, well im going between the two now. i find 1st tri seems to be mostly newbies now so I tend to post my worries on second tri now, I guess the same people will be following us over. Its so strange seeing people in 1st tri having babies in sept/oct soon be nov and dec - scary... I remember when we were the newbies!! 

Lilli, my friend is about to meet her twins too, she is 30 weeks and has started to have a few problems so she thinks she has a maximum of 3 weeks to go.
Loads of best wishes to your friend and her babies, i hope they keep growing big and strong and are able to come home soon xx


----------



## MrsWifey

Had the scan and baby is healthy and wriggly! The nuchal measurement was small so still waiting for blood test results but it's looking like low risk for downs which is good.
I wasn't sure how to add a pic into the message bit so I've put it into my ticker. They dated me at 13+1 so have moved forward 4 days and now due on 16th August.


----------



## kaths101

MrsWifey said:


> Had the scan and baby is healthy and wriggly! The nuchal measurement was small so still waiting for blood test results but it's looking like low risk for downs which is good.
> I wasn't sure how to add a pic into the message bit so I've put it into my ticker. They dated me at 13+1 so have moved forward 4 days and now due on 16th August.

aww brilliant news, your pic looks great - very clear. You are 1 day ahead of me now, we are now peaches :happydance:

I had some good news today too, I had my letter for overall result for the downs screening and came back low risk 1 in 65,382 so thats fab - really happy with that considering the odds for my age is 1 in 900. :thumbup:


----------



## Lilli

Yey, good news all round! :) Very clear pic MrsW
I'm still waiting for my letter with our risk factor but i would've heard by now if it was bad. They did three nuchal measurements and the largest was 1.5mm so i'm not worried.
And big old wow for all the peaches! :happydance:

So yesterday i had a phone call from Occupational Health wanting to do a work station assessment to make sure i'm sitting properly. My lovely dear friend shouted across the office to me who it was... people's ears pricked up. Then a friend who's been off sick for a week came in, i'd texted her over the weekend and she screeched 'congratulations' thinking that everyone already knew... lots of meerkat impressions going on over the desk barriers. So it all started to come out yesterday and then i bit the bullet today and made sure my whole office knew. Then i emailed a few people throughout the building and the news travelled, _fast!_ I dont know what i was so nervous about, everyone is being lovely... :shrug:

So pleased to be home on the sofa with a grumpy cat on my knee, really need an early night!

Have we all had our scans now then? Next i have a consultant appointment on the 23rd of feb, 16 week midwife appointment on the 28th of feb then hopefully a 20 week scan appointment will come through!!! how mad is that?! :happydance: I remember when i signed up to this site and was 4 weeks preggers... this all seemed SO far away!

Does anyone have any symptoms? My belly is growing and i'm tired but nothing much else going on...


----------



## kaths101

:happydance: Glad your news went down well at work Lilli, I guess it has spread like wildfire now!! Mine hasnt yet but im counting down the hours until everyone knows, I really dont mind now though - its just nice to be able to talk about it. I dont know why we worry so much about telling people, i was a nervous wreck telling my mum and boss but they were both so pleased.

I have no symptoms apart from the constant weeing!! It drives me mad, i had to get up 3 times before I even fell asleep last night and then twice again in the night :dohh:
I have got no sickness (have got off very lightly with that) but I was sick the other night after pizza and chips, my stomach doesnt seem to be handling greasy food very well, which isnt a bad thing as I am eating healthier at the moment. 
No cravings at all, I feel very un pregnant - well apart from my ever tightening clothes!! :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

yeah, i definitely cant eat as much as i used to!!! Even tonight i gave myself a smaller portion for dinner but i still feel overly full... but i still crave ice cream! :)
Hubby has gone out for a golf lesson (yawn) and i'm hoping he comes home with some Ben and Jerrys...
i'm getting up twice in the night most nights! When my alarm goes off at 6am and i put it on snooze, it's generally only the need to wee that gets me out of bed and therefore to work. Counting down the weeks until maternity leave! haha 
Not that we'll be getting much sleep then... hmmmm


----------



## MrsWifey

Kaths, that's a really low risk factor - yeay!

I put my scan pic on facebook yesterday so the jungle drums have already been in overdrive so work should be fun today!

I've not had any cravings but just trying to eat healthier and make sure I get my 5 portions of fruit/veg a day! I've got a little bump starting to show, not enough that my clotyhes don't fit but enough so some people have noticed!


----------



## Lilli

Oh i'm so sad today, my friends' IVF hasn't worked. She's understandably gutted. :cry: we all are for her :cry: It's just so unfair!
And my friend who had the twins at 30 weeks... one has been taken to Great Ormond Street because she's so poorly! 
First friend should be newly pregnant and second friend should still be pregnant for at least another 6 weeks! :cry:
Sorry to bring the mood down ladies, just feeling really useless with so little i can say or do to help... Cried about 4 times today.
Right, got to go take cat to the vet for a check up. Grump grump grump. :wacko:


----------



## kaths101

AWW Im so sorry to hear that Lilli, we have all been lucky so far havent we but these things do bring you down with a big bump, babyboyles thread on second tri is just heartbreaking!
Im sorry for your friend - will she try again? It must be devestating as it must seem like her last chance :cry:

I really hope baby girl gets well soon, Im also on tenderhooks because my best friend is pregnant with twins too and they will be sooo small when they are born, im praying they will be ok!

Keeping my fingers crossed for the little one. Hope you are ok Lilli, it sometimes helps to have a good cry xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

Fingers crossed to both your friends Lilli and Kaths, i hope everything turns out ok for their little ones. Lilli is your friend going to try IVF again? x


----------



## Lilli

Oh i know, babyboyles story is so sad. I remember her posting a few weeks ago when she found out the baby had Turners syndrome and how she didn't care, she'd love her and look after her whatever and now the poor little baby has died. :cry: 
Jeez, we are so so lucky!

I dont know if my friend will be offered another round of IVF, their ages and hormone levels mean that they were lucky to get this chance on the NHS. She says she's ok, but she really isn't. :nope:

Kaths, will your friends' twins definitely be coming early? what a worry, even with time to get grips with the fact it's going to happen... I hope they manage to stay in a few extra weeks! I think once they get to 30+ weeks literally every day makes a difference. 

On a happier note, tomorrow, i am going to visit my friend who had twins nearly a year ago now! Haven't seen them since their christening nearly 6 months ago. Looking forward to a cuddle or two if they'll keep still for long enough :)


----------



## Babywisher19

Im a peach! YAY! madness, i feel like i was a poppy seed yesterday!


----------



## kaths101

:wacko:


Lilli said:


> Oh i know, babyboyles story is so sad. I remember her posting a few weeks ago when she found out the baby had Turners syndrome and how she didn't care, she'd love her and look after her whatever and now the poor little baby has died. :cry:
> Jeez, we are so so lucky!
> 
> I dont know if my friend will be offered another round of IVF, their ages and hormone levels mean that they were lucky to get this chance on the NHS. She says she's ok, but she really isn't. :nope:
> 
> Kaths, will your friends' twins definitely be coming early? what a worry, even with time to get grips with the fact it's going to happen... I hope they manage to stay in a few extra weeks! I think once they get to 30+ weeks literally every day makes a difference.
> 
> On a happier note, tomorrow, i am going to visit my friend who had twins nearly a year ago now! Haven't seen them since their christening nearly 6 months ago. Looking forward to a cuddle or two if they'll keep still for long enough :)

Yes she thinks they will be early at her scan last week the fluid was the lowest it can be so they said another week. Have fun playing with the twins :thumbup: though sometimes looking after other peoples children makes me think twice :haha: (too late now) it is sooo tiring - I looked after a 3 yr old for a few hours the other day and was shattered!! lol.. 

Babywisher how are you feeling? Welcome to the peach club :thumbup:


----------



## Lilli

Aw, the twins are sooooo gorgeous, just what i needed to cheer me up! So lovely, biggest blue eyes ever and just so cuddly!!! :hugs: played for nearly 3 hours and yes, i am tired! :) They were staying awake better than i was! it was only when nappy changing was mentioned that i made my escape. haha
And then i got home and have my letter for the nuchal screening... our risk factor is low at 1:100000! :happydance: 
We had take away last night and now we are heading to a friends for more take away... these maternity jeans may fit me sooner than anticipated! :wacko: 
think i am going to be a lemon tomorrow, never thought i'd say that! :haha:

have a nice weekend everyone, :hugs:

and little update on my friends premature twins; the little girl had to have an operation on her oesophagus but apparently both are doing well and were over 3lbs when born, which is good for 30 weeks! fingers crossed they keep getting bigger and stronger.


----------



## Babywisher19

Kaths, things getting slowly better. had day off last thurs as i was poorly again but in general its picking up.

However im finding i know exactly when an hour as passed, as i get sudden waves of strong nausia and if i dont eat somthing within a good 5-10 mins.. it gets unbearable. ... i could set my watch by it. So having to be very prepared food wise, esp at work. but im managing it OK. Hoping as time progresses this will get less and less and i can begin to feel better. 

Very sorry for your friends failed IVF lilli, its ever so difficult to know what to do in those situations. Unfortunatly really there is nothing, because its a heartache that no one can fix but a baby.. so you just have to be there for her.. i know you will be though. You sound like a fabulous friend to have. 

Hope the rest of you are feeling well! x


----------



## Lilli

Eeeek, i just realised 6 (calendar) months today i could potentially be having my baby! :)
Now, i am SURE that i felt a kick last night :happydance: but i did pop off a little fart shortly after... :blush: i thought maybe it was the baby being cross with my noisy, bubbly guts... Anyone else felt something and thought it might be baby?
Babywisher, i am so sorry that you are still being poorly :hugs:. Just not fair! Was your mum poorly with flu as well? is she ok now?
So far i think i've been quite lucky sickness wise. My back has gone a bit rubbish... i had a lot of problems a few years ago from years horse riding and playing hockey, plus a genetic thing which makes me extra flexible... pilates made it much better but now it's back! was hoping i'd last a bit longer than this before going wonkey donkey again... :wacko:
Anyone subscribe to Brandalley? They actually did some maternity clothes the other week and i got some really nice bras from Emily B maternity. Actually look attractive as well! 
Right, going to brave town, got to be done!


----------



## Babywisher19

my mummy had plurisy and pnemonia.. (sp?) .. and is still recovering :o( 


xx


----------



## satine51

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is feeling well today :winkwink:
Got my screening report and my risk is low :happydance: 
I started feeling really twitchy towards baby shopping and nursery organising. I feel like there is not much time left!! 
On a different note, work is really busy at the moment which doesn't help with my tiredness levels. 
Anyone is going to be very romantically watching One Born Every Minute tonight? :winkwink:


----------



## Babywisher19

meee lol.. OH knows valentines or not, there will be a screaming woman on our tell if its a monday night LOL 

aparently they feature a lady using hypnobirthing tonight which im VERY excited to see in action as have been using cd's for about a month now!


----------



## Lilli

Crikey babywisher, your poor mum! my step mum had both those too, takes a while to recover.
My hubby refuses to watch one born every minute. i have to record it and watch it tomorrow. He doesn't want to know apparently, where as i want as much prior warning as possible! He's more of a girl than i am! :haha:
Saying that, i had a bit of a moment today... i was at pilates and the guy (who is so sweet and nice - and not bad to look at) was demonstrating what we were going to do next and i just had a mini melt down and my eyes were watering and i was just thinking "i cant do it, i cant do it, i have to leave". felt a bit sick but stuck it out. these hormones are weird!!! :wacko:


----------



## kaths101

I will be watching one born every minute, so will my OH - he seems to be getting right into this birthing lark - I hope he doesnt think hes an expert when it comes to it though :dohh: 

Oh dear lilli, not good crying in front of a fittie :haha: Glad you managed to get through it and pull yourself together!!
I had a surge of pregnancy hormones last night - I cried because I showed OH a pram on ebay that I liked and he said I couldnt have it so I burst out crying... I didnt even want it and was just showing him the type of pram I wanted lol... he then felt really bad all night. I dont know what got into me :blush:

I hope you all have been spoilt today. I had some lovely flowers and he had cooked a roast for when I got home from work and made a lovely dessert with meringue, cream strawberries and raspberries in a heart shape - was gorgeous and now Ive had to change into my PJs cos my trousers are too tight haha (not that they werent tight to start with).. MUST get some maternity clothes soon!


----------



## Babywisher19

OH is the same.. says he will just cope when its actually happening but doesnt want to see other ladies do it. whimp!


----------



## Lilli

oh kaths, what a lovely valentines you had! we said no presents so just did cards then i got some flowers too. :)
I got back in touch with an old school friend last night. I last saw her a year ago at her baby shower and since then have been a bad person and not been in touch. Living 200 miles away makes it difficult - when i go up north, i see family but my old friends get missed out. i haven't even met her beautiful daughter. Thankfully Facebook has let me see pics. So we talked for over an hour and i'm going to visit next weekend :happydance: just don't know why i left it so long?! :shrug: She already started telling me funny breast feeding stories which may have freaked me out slightly... :wacko: Oh well, fore warned is fore armed?! 
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Lilli, that's so nice for you to meet up with an old friend!
Kaths, awww so sweet that you had such lovely valentine's day...:thumbup:
Babywisher, hope your Mum is better. I am also interested in hypnobirthing and while it looked like the lady in the programme was quite calmed, it freaked me out when she started begging for pethidine :blush: Were you thinking of doing a course, or just getting some books/cds?

It's my first day of feeling officially fat and frumpy! I out on a few pounds since the beginning of pregnancy (no morning sickness!) but I don't look pregnant. My tummy is bigger, but I just look like I've eaten too many pies, LOL! I've always been very slim, so the weight gain really hit me today. Anybody else feeling the same?


----------



## Lilli

I feel like a lump! I was big ish to start with 14/16 but quite proportional... normal clothes are too small, maternity clothes are too big so yes, i feel a bit lumpy! 

I thought One Born Every Minute was really funny, that girl in the water pool - it was like they were having to hold her above water some of the time, she went a bit mad. And that girl that was just screaming and screaming... And then i was sad for the girl whose boyfriend was in prison, she seemed to deal with the birth the best. Her friend made me laugh having the gas and air then jumping back when the midwife came in, urrrm, yes, you are being filmed...

Still keep thinking i might be feeling the occasional kick but i am also quite windy at the moment...:blush: unless baby doesn't like my bubbling, gurgling guts and kicks in reaction to that? think i might be kidding myself a bit though. What do you think? I just cant wait for the next stage now, want to see him/her again! :wacko: doing that impatient thing again! :dohh:

late shift again tomorrow = another lovely sleep in :thumbup:


----------



## satine51

Hmm Lilli, there was a sentence I read in 'What to expect..' Nobody does gas like pregnant woman! :blush: OMG, how true is that! I suppose it's possible that you feel your baby kicking at this stage? But not sure...I don't feel anything at the mo :wacko:
I have a late start tomorrow too...oh sweet lie ins! :sleep:


----------



## Babywisher19

ooh yay, im a lemon! 

Oh yes, man i am gasssy and pwoar, dont i stink. Have to blame it on kids at work LOL 
I keep thinking my babies not really in there though, im worried its all gas! 



lilli some people do feel very early so maybe, but shouldnt be kicking, more the early fluttering most describe. 

xx


----------



## Lilli

I'm thinking it was gas... :blush:
i was listening on the doppler this morning and s/he was near my belly button then a minute later, had moved to near my right hip! it was mad, could hear little thuds and splashy noises, so think i could hear wriggling but not feel it... :thumbup:
just nice to hear the little pow pow pow 
Anyone else having some serious mood swings? today i was proper little miss road rage, then got angry over some silly work issue... the biggest thing was my bad language! i very very rarely, if ever, swear at work and today the F word came out about 20 times!!! :shrug: Dunno what that was all about?! 
Ready for a nice sleep now, :hugs:


----------



## Susie0924

Hello Ladies, 

I'm new to BnB, but am glad to have found this thread. :) I am due 8/17 and was starting to feel more energy, but again today find myself wiped out! :sleep:


----------



## kaths101

Susie0924 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm new to BnB, but am glad to have found this thread. :) I am due 8/17 and was starting to feel more energy, but again today find myself wiped out! :sleep:

:wave: hey Susie, Im glad you found us! I have days like this too sometimes full of energy and others I feel I could lay in bed all day. How have you been otherwise? did you get much sickness? How was your first scan? You have the same expected delivery date as me :happydance: so have you got a date for your second scan - mine is 1st April...
Cant wait!

Lilli, Im getting lots of noises on my doppler now too - its fascinating isnt it. I couldnt find buba this morning then find him/her far over on the right. Obviously had been for a swim lol
I keep getting flutterings still :shrug:


----------



## Lilli

Hi ladies and welcome Susie :flower:
I got my scan date through the post, 24th of march in St Albans this time. :thumbup:
I'm sneezing loads today. Don't want a cold! It's been coming on slowly all week, not happy. :nope:
But i am an orange so it's all ok really :winkwink:
Trying to persuade hubby that he wants to start painting the nursery... not going my way so far, but it will! :happydance:


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies, 

Welcome Suzie, nice that you've joined the club! Lilli, I also felt a cold coming for a few days, but it's gone. Try resting lot and I found that orange juice was a saviour too!
I am also an orange today, woop woop! 
I also wish we started decorating our spare room, but have a real dilema, as I want it to be guest room/nursery combined but have no idea what to do with it (it's a double bedroom). Neutral colours and a futon for guests? 
Has anybody else NOT bought anything yet? We literally have nothing! We said we'd start buying after 20 weeks scan, but I am itching to start getting little bits and pieces. 
I have decided to treat myself to a yummy mummy changing bag though :thumbup: It's a bit pricey, but I had my eyes on it for months!! 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pink-Linin...UTF8&coliid=I295LBV1HALAUR&colid=8RJU2XIYCLIE


----------



## Susie0924

Thank you for the nice welcome everyone! :). I did have an initial scan at 9 weeks and all looked fine. I had my NT and sequential screening at 12 weeks and although the scan looked fine, my blood tested for low PAPP-A (.22). Now they are sending me for a level 2 at the hospital at 16 weeks on March 2nd. I was scared to death at first, but in my heart I just know that my baby is ok. Apparently they check for markers indicating Trisomy 18. I have seen so many similar stories with normal outcomes, so I am trying not to worry. At least I have my energy back today!! :thumbup:

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Susie0924

Lilli, sometimes I get very sneezy myself. My dr. Actually said that our sinuses can act up a lot more while pregnant. Isn't that something? Hormones I suppose...


----------



## Lilli

Hi Satine, 
We haven't bought a thing, not a bib, not a baby wipe, nothing! I too am wanting to get going! think we need to get the baby room decorated and ready to put things in before we start buying...
I've seen those changing bags too. i actually stopped to look at one hung on someones buggy the other day. Never thought i'd say that! :)
Susie, i dont know what any of those things are you mentioned. Is it all the standard tests? Fingers crossed everything is ok.
I've stopped sneezing for the moment but just feel so headache-y and grumpy! told hubby off at least 5 times today and he hasn't really done anything naughty... haha
:hugs:


----------



## Susie0924

Hi Lilli, 
Those blood tests are part of something the OB called a "sequential screening", but it's the first time it's been offered to me... Maybe it's standard for moms over 30? My last baby was at 29... Sometimes all of these new testing techniques end up making moms-to-be worry for nothing!

Hope those headaches are getting better! :)


----------



## Babywisher19

we bought a cot today! eeeeek!


----------



## satine51

wow, babywisher so excited 4 you! Show us the pics!! x


----------



## Lilli

Wow, where from? ooooh, i want to buy some things :)
Got my date for my 20 weeks scan, 24th of march (did i tell you that already?! loosing my mind!) and said to hubby we could go shopping after the scan... we don't even have a free weekend before then. 
Got my free Cow & Gate cow in the post, quite cute.
Taking Alfie cat to the vets now to get his stitches out, hopefully his personality will change back with the removal of his lamp shade head gear! :)


----------



## Susie0924

Good Morning Ladies! So nice to read all the posts of starting to decorate the nursery and get some baby gear!! Very exciting. I think we are going to end up moving my 2 boys into a larger room and use their smaller, current room as baby's nursery. We may start to move things, and maybe get some things, after the scan. :) Hope all are well today!! :)


----------



## Babywisher19

https://www.mothercare.com/Winnie-P...002JE4X4Y&pf_rd_p=223220747&pf_rd_s=bottom-11

heres my cot! 
To clarify i did not spend 280 on it! 40 quid in great condition 2nd hand from someone off netmums! (uk forum? for those of you who dont know..) 

i said id get my cot 2nd hand if i could have a brand new rocking chair.. fab deal LOL x


----------



## Lilli

wow babywisher, that is *gorgeous*! and what a bargain! good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Susie0924

That is lovely babywisher, and it will go with everything! :) Congratulations on the find!


----------



## satine51

Babywisher, what a great find! I was looking at the same cot in the catalogue. You got yourself a bargain! :baby: xx


----------



## angie79

hi girls

Sorry i have been awol :flower:

I now have my cast off and just been on a little weekend break to hastings and it was exactly what we needed
We found out last week we are having a boy so i have been buying some boy bits from the asda sale and i have also bought my pram.
I have now stopped the mad short fuse temper i was having and that has been replaced with round ligament pain and my 20 week scan is on the 15th march - bit later than i expected

how is everyone - doing well i hope

xxx


----------



## kaths101

Hi all, babywisher your cot is lovely and even more so as it was such a bargain!!

Angie did you go for a private scan then? I would love to know what im having now, I keep seeing loads of lovely baby clothes and cant buy anything.
Im still holding out until after our 20 week scan before i buy anything big though. 

Is time going fast now for people? It does seem to be spedding up abit now after 12 weeks yaaaay


----------



## angie79

yep Kaths i had to go for a private scan as they wont tell you at your 20 weeks scan here
He was being a little sod and kept his legs crossed so i was told to go for a walk and eat some sugar so went to a shop and got a irn bru and milkyway and when she tried again he was asleep instead of more lively so i was told to sit in the waiting room and then 3rd time lucky he finally uncrossed his legs - stubborn just like his daddy :haha:

xxx


----------



## Lilli

oooh dear, i have just discovered i can get on here from work!!! i thought it'd be blocked as 'social networking' or something! :happydance:
yey Angie, congrats on your boy! How exciting! i really think i want to know but hubby is adamant he doesn't. Boooooooo 
We'll see, maybe at our 20 week scan baby will be doing the splits and we wont be able to avoid seeing...:thumbup:
I have a really weird stinging pain today, down low right. i know the baby is on the right so it's probably just growing pains. Anyone else had stinging? :shrug:
:hugs:


----------



## angie79

i get it in the middle and left where he is laying - midwife said its all growing pains - round ligament pains

i'm so glad we found out now

xxx


----------



## satine51

Hi All,

Angie, congrats on your little boy! I am dying to know the sex, but still haven't got my 20 week scan date. I chased them today but was told to wait patiently... patient? Moi? Never!

Lilli, hope your LO is doing some jumps and splits so you can see it clearly :winkwink: I also had some stinging pains down low on the left. Happened to me 2 or 3 times now. Could be growing pains :dohh:

Kaths, time is going just a tad faster for me, but not fast enough. There are still days when I don't feel pregnant. Anyone else?


----------



## angie79

satine51 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Angie, congrats on your little boy! I am dying to know the sex, but still haven't got my 20 week scan date. I chased them today but was told to wait patiently... patient? Moi? Never!
> 
> Lilli, hope your LO is doing some jumps and splits so you can see it clearly :winkwink: I also had some stinging pains down low on the left. Happened to me 2 or 3 times now. Could be growing pains :dohh:
> 
> Kaths, time is going just a tad faster for me, but not fast enough. There are still days when I don't feel pregnant. Anyone else?

apprently the round ligament pain can start from 14 weeks so might be that
my midwife said to me i would get my letter for my scan around 18 weeks and i got it when i was 16 weeks

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Satine, 
I only got my letter last week and my friend who is 4 days ahead of me and doing it all in the same hospital(s) hasn't got hers yet. I hate being patient!
Consultant tomorrow, hope something interesting happens :)
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi ladies and welcome Susie x I feel like I haven't been on here for ages - just been feeling tired and anti-social, bleugh!

My achievement for the week - The last two nights I have slept through without waking up needing to go to the loo! :happydance: Woohoo! I've been having a few snuffles like some of you too, I think I remember reading somewhere that your nose etc is drier cos fluids are going to baby or something and that causes snuffles but I might just be making that up!

Hubby bought a travel system from someone he works with but we're giving it back cos they wanted £100 for it and said it was a Mamas and papas ultima which is going for about £185 on ebay but when we got it it was actually a mamas and papas freestyler which is an old style and goiing for about £20 on ebay and they didn't want to negotiate which is fine. Hopefully they'll get tha amount they want for it on ebay. Other than that we've got the highchair that huuby bought from the same collegue. I was in sainsbury's the other day and they had a 'buy one get two free' offer on huggies pure babywipes which you can use on newborn so I bought some of them and I saw a baby sleeping bag in the sale in Dunelm Mill so bought that too! I'm glad we're not finding out the sex of the baby, it helps curb the urge to buy stuff if you don't know whether it's a boy or girl!

I hope you're all doing well, We've got the midwife tomorrow and get to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time, yeay!


----------



## Lilli

yey! good skills on two nights no toilet stops! :) i don't think i have the last two nights either...
i do remember being told that you get more mucus-y when you're pregnant so i guess that must be it... it hasn't really developed into a cold, just a few sneezes per day and general bunged up-ness.
My little bonus scan today made me so happy, couldn't believe it when i saw the little bub bobbing about and stretching. I posted about it on 2nd tri, basically at my consultant appointment the lovely man just asked if i'd like to see baby, hell yeah! :happydance:
i love my baby! :cloud9:


----------



## Susie0924

A night with no bathroom runs is precious for sure!! :) I find it harder to get back to sleep the bigger I get. ;) Anyone else having round ligament pains yet? I feel them already!

All this talk of baby gear reminds me to ask: Has anyone ever used or known someone who's had a Moby Wrap? They look wonderful, but I don't know if it's easy to use or not. How about any suggestions on a good nursing cover? :happydance:

Thanks!


----------



## MrsWifey

I can't believe baby's the size of an orange! Told hubby and he was surprised too, I don't know where it's hiding cos I still only look a bit bloated, not really a bump or anything!

Susie, I googled the moby wrap, it looks really cool, don't know how easy it is to use though, sorry! We're getting a baby carrieer from my sister, she said she hardly used hers.

Lilli, yeay for bonus scans and nice consultants! Glad to hear everythings going well x

I was talking to my boss the other day about my mat leave and I'm going to take the first 2 weeks of august as holiday leave and then start my mat leave on my due date. So as of 1st Aug I won't be working for a while! Seems strange to have set a date, especially as it will be so busy at work at that time (3 weeks before the new store opens!). It has worked out quite well though as cos of the new store my mat cover will start about 3 weeks before I go so we'll be able to have a good handover and there'll be someone there to do the more physical part of my job (translate also as anything I don't feel like doing, lol!).

I think today will be bad day/good day. This morning I'm going to the dentist for the first time on 11 years - eek! I'm not scared about dentists at all, I just think they're expensive and it's just one of those things I've never got around to arranging so I'm dreading what he's going to say about my teeth! This afternoon I get to hear baby's heartbeat though so it will end in a very good day!


----------



## Lilli

Has anyone else seen these travel hoodies? https://morrck.com/department/baby_hoodie/
They look gorgeous, i want one for myself


----------



## Lilli

Oops, didnt mean to post then. fat fingers, wrong buttons!

Mrs W, how was the dentist? i have a serious phobia! i had to have two fillings last october after 4 years without a visit. I was hyperventilating, shaking, hysterically crying. It was very very embarrassing! the dentist was so sweet and lovely, but she must've thought i was nuts. She had to keep stopping and sitting me up cos i was sobbing so much i couldnt breath. i knew it was irrational, i just could not stop!!! :shrug: Haven't got my free dental certificate yet... if i get it, i'll have to go!
And how was the heart beat check? exciting? Did you think it sounded like a choo-choo train or a galloping horse? Mine sounds different on the doppler every time! :) I'll check which way round it is with my sister but she reckons girl sounds like one, boy like the other.

Susie, i'm definately having stretching pains - is that round ligament? i ran for the phone earlier and something properly twinged, been hurting ever since.

But, i am pretty sure i felt proper baby movement today!!! :happydance: It wasnt wind or internal bowel movements :blush: It was gentle little tickle-y nudges... like really gently drumming your fingers on the back of your hand, like that but in my tummy! :thumbup:


----------



## kaths101

hey girls ive had a really chotic few days. I had to go to the doctor with yucky discharge (sorry TMI) and what I thought was a water infection - I got prescribed Antibiotics but was really shocked she didnt actually check me for anything!! SO I double checked with my midwife today after ringing 3 times and she was really shocked too that I didnt get swabbed and urine tested so I had to rush in today and get it done and not take the antibiotics until I know the results!! At least the prescription was free - its now £7.20 - another perk to being pregnant :happydance:
Im glad you are all ok, What pains are you getting? I thought my pain was associated with my infection but im starting to think now that it might just be ligament pain - Im getting a stretching/stabbing pain in my lower abdomen. Not cramping so im not too worried!
Ive booked my 16 week Midwife appt for next Thurs so will get the results from my tests then.
I also cant believe baby is the size of an Orange - grows so quickly!!


----------



## Susie0924

Lilli said:


> Has anyone else seen these travel hoodies? https://morrck.com/department/baby_hoodie/
> They look gorgeous, i want one for myself

Lilli, Those are adorable! I have never seen them before, but they look very cozy and handy, and with the baby still so young as the winter approaches, I'm sure you'd get plenty of use from one. :):baby:


----------



## Lilli

Hi Kaths, Sorry to hear you're poorly! how long do you have to wait for the results? :hugs: 
I have the stretching stabbing today too. Just been round town in my lunch break and i feel exhausted! i got a proper sweat on and had to stop halfway up the stairs to the carpark. Not normal! i should've waited for the lift...

I read that in the next 3 weeks, our babies will *double* in size! that is a whole lot of growing! no wonder we are stretching so much inside. :wacko:

think i'll be getting a morrck hoodie for my little one :)

Off to yorkshire to visit family this weekend. i havent seen them since we told them about the baby and my sisters baby is due in 3 weeks! 
Have a nice weekend, 
xxx


----------



## Susie0924

Hi Lilli, Kaths and Ladies!

Yes, I am definitely feeling the stretching pains too. :( I notice it most when I am sleeping at night and turn over from one side to the other-- ouch! :wacko:

I am used to the feeling from my other pregnancies, but it is scary when you're not sure what is going on, or when you feel it mostly on 1 side (my R side this time!) :) 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend! Have a lovely time visiting family Lilli.
:)


----------



## MrsWifey

Grr, I now know why I have avoided to dentist for so long! She looked at my teeth and did x-rays and then told me I've got infections in 2 teeth which is quite deep so she wants to pull them out. I said fine, I assume you'll then put something in the gap and she said no they won't be able to do that! She said she could (reluctantly) try to save them but it would be unlikely but it would be quicker/better if i went private. So then I said 'don't they do the treatment to save them on the NHS?' her reply 'Well yes we can?!' -WTF! Then she said 'look look surprised at that' So I said yes, I've had no tooth ache at all and you're telling me you want to pull out two teeth and leave me with gaps!!!!

Got more annoyed and grumpy as the day went on and I thought about it so I called a friend of hubby's who is a manager at a dental practice and even though they don't do NHS he's going to get me in for a free consultion so I can get a second opinion!

Lilli, I didn't have a seperate free dental certificate, i just used my NHS prescription exemption card and they were fine with that.

On a more positive note, baby's heartbeat was a healthy 144, but didn't sound like a train or a horse! Also today got the results for downs and the risk is 1 in 66000 - Yeay! I think I've started having a few stretching pains, when I turn over in bed I can feel it in my stomach a bit so have to remember to not suddenly throw my body round onto the other side!

How're everyones bumps coming along, my belly is definately rounder but still only a little bump and all my jeans etc still fit.


----------



## Susie0924

I too dread the dentist! :( 

This is my 4th child. so my belly was practically there as soon as the test was positive... ;)
I'm still able to wear my jeans, but can't button them anymore and need to use the bella band!


----------



## Susie0924

Ugh-- anyone else still dealing with occasional NAUSEA or Morning (afternoon, and night) sickness? ;)

Having a rough morning, and have already gotten sick twice! Took some Zofran, but I really hate to take medicine when pregnant! :(


----------



## kaths101

Hi Susie, i was very sick this morning, i felt fine when I woke up but OH and I were naughty last night and didnt wash up so when I came downstairs and saw a lumpy bit of lasagne I was sick straight away :nope:
I had to get OH to remove it before I could leave the bathroom.

Lilli I get my results on Thursday at my 16 week appt


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

Sorry about the nausea and sickness, I thought that 2nd trimester was supposed to be a breeze?
I am feeling fine, apart from being breathless and feeling dizzy quite a lot :wacko:
I am having a consultant appointment in hospital today, hope it goes well. I am dying to get a date for my 20 week scan as well :nope:
I seem to have stopped growing completely, I probably look the same as 2 weeks ago! A bit worried and impatient to get a bump, not just what looks like a tyre of fat around my tummy!!


----------



## satine51

Yipee, it's avocado time!!!


----------



## Susie0924

Hi Ladies, 

Hi Kaths101-- I had to chuckle about the lasagne. The same thing happened to me when my husband was cooking eggs. I had to have every kitchen window open before I could come back, and it's freezing out! :) I hope you feel better!!

Satine51, the same to you! :) I am no longer having the dizzy feeling, thankfully, but do get out of breath at times. Maybe it's as Lilli was writing earlier-- we're all at that time where babies grow 3x bigger. Makes sense that the hormones go a bit out of whack again... ;)


----------



## MrsWifey

Satine, i know what you mean about wanting a bump, I still don't look pg, just a bit bloated! It seems that something exciting happens ie last week we heard the heartbeat, but then by the end of the week I'm back to feeling not very pregnant again. Having said that hubby did inform me yesterday that although he understands that I am being quite emotional recently I still need to be reasonable (we're trying to pick a 'family' car!). You can guess how well that went down!!!!


----------



## MrsWifey

Oh, avocado tomorrow -yeay!


----------



## Lilli

hi ladies!
After my 500 miles round trip to yorks and back i was sufficiently exhausted yesterday, so therefore today too! Had another ridiculous crying episode yesterday... combination of things but mainly because i had eaten too much!!! :wacko:

I had my 16 week midwife appointment this morning. It was very quick, just a little heartbeat check, blood pressure, urine check, come back in 8 weeks.

I'm only feeling sick these days when i eat too much... cant get used to this less food, more often thing. Pub lunch with my dad yesterday, yummy but oh so full! :dohh:

Sorry to hear everyone isnt feeling 100%. I'm certainly not glowing or blooming or any of that! My belly hasnt really grown much recently, after the initial bloat i am now back in normal jeans for work (top button undone).

:happydance: Sooooo looking forward to going on holiday this friday! Sunshine!!! :happydance:


----------



## kaths101

guess what?? I have 5 new stretchmarks :nope: I got one a few weeks ago but now 5!! All on my lower stomach - it must be baby as ive never had stretchmarks on my stomach before (have got elsewhere though)...
ohhh eeeek this is the start of it - Ive bought a big bottle of bio oil but I know theres not a lot I can do about it.


----------



## Lilli

Oh Kaths, that's rubbish :( boooo hisss to the stretch marks!
I bought some rescue oil (cheap version of Bio Oil) the other week but hate feeling greasy, it says you can put it in the bath too though so i've done that a few times... And then my MIL sent me some posh Sanctuary Stretch Mark oil. Not tried that one yet. Hmmm, think i have a few new ones on my boobs but none on my belly... yet. Oh well, shows what's meant to be growing is i suppose :)


----------



## Mav1223

Hi everyone, still trying to figure my way around this place. I'd love to have bump buddies!! I am due 8/26, although my little one is measuring big for his age, but NP didn't want to change the due date. This is my fiance and my first baby! I'm so excited, but really want some friends to talk to. Boys just don't understand!!


----------



## MrsWifey

No stretch marks (yet) but I have been suffering from baby brain! I don't feel unusully tired by I keep having stupid moments when I feel like my thoughts are having to push their way through mud to make sense!

I realised today that I need to submit my MATB1 form (or whatever it's called) to my HR dept by 25 weeks but I don't see my midwife again until then so it'll be late! Do I need to make another app with her just to get the form? She gave me the form on my first appt with her but said she's not allowed to fill it in until 20 weeks but not sure how that's meant to happen when I don't see her again until 25 weeks - I'm confused!


----------



## MrsWifey

Hmm, Just realised baby's an avocado and now I want to eat one! (An avocado not a baby!)

Has anyone looked at buggys/prams yet? We went last weekend - Toys are us were quite helpful but Mothercare was rubbish and they don't have any information on their displays! We LOVE the mamas and papas ultima 9 in 1 in 'mimi' but it's quite pricey! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Lilli

Hi Mav, welcome to BnB :flower:

Hi Wifey, 
I think that they can fill in your MATB1 at your 20 week scan for you?! i haven't got the form yet but have another midwife app at 24 weeks. I'm sure your HR wont freak if you wait until after your 25 week midwife appointment... if they're anything like mine, they'll forget :haha: 

Have you heard of this place at Peterborough? https://www.kiddicare.info/ only takes an hour from Stevenage apparently. My friend has been up a couple of times. 

Think my hubby is in denial about how much stuff we need... :shrug: We can wait until after the 20 week scan. :) I've told him we're going here after our scan: https://www.thebabyshop.eu/ for you Hertfordshire people. Another friend got lots of things from here but i've not been in yet.

feeling very tired all the time regardless of how much sleep i get! does anyone have glowing skin and shiny hair? :wacko:


----------



## satine51

Hello to all and welcome to Mav 

Mrs Wifey, I am not sure about MAT B form, I am also not seeing a midwife until 26 weeks, but maybe a GP could issue one? I will investigate nearer the date! 

Lilli, thanks for the link. Booo, I want to start baby shopping and I want to start NOW!! Hubby is not having any of it until the scan (for which I haven't got a date yet!)
I started looking at bits and bobs online, including prams but they are so confusing! I love Icandy prams, but I am not sure if they are worth the price, they are SO expensive! I also quite like this one (much cheaoer!) https://www.isme.com/disney-classic...rowseToken=/b/2645,4294958754/s/bestsellers,0
or babystyle oyster https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_54_10751_-1_14601_122899_10001_

I had my midwife appt today (the local one), she is such a cow! LOL! I don't really care that much though, I think she is grumpy because I am not giving birth at 'her' hospital. Anyway, I've heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time today. That was so surreal!! But lovely :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

Hey Satine, i LOVE the disney one! it's gorgeous :)
i cant remember where you live?

My friend had the ICandy for her twins and has got rid of it recently... Are they all the same basic chasis and then you buy the extra bits to make them single/twin? I can ask her why she got rid if you like? It might be applicable to one baby too. I remember her saying it was very heavy. I think the choice when you have twins is limited but she advised another twin mummy not to get the icandy.

I saw the midwife on monday, different one to the first time. I thought i'd see the same one all the way through and then she'd be there when i had baby... don't think that's the case though is it? Is that very old fashioned of me? I'm not bothered though, mondays was nicer than the first one i saw!


----------



## Susie0924

Sorry about the stretch marks Kaths101. Since this is not my 1st baby I've had time to realize that they definitely fade & are hardly noticable after a bit. Still no fun to get them though!! :(
Good news: Can't wait to get to avacado tomorrow! 
Bad News: They cancelled my anatomy scan for tomorrow and had to move me to the 16th. 2 weeks MORE to wait!! BLAH! :(


----------



## Lilli

I've just been looking on the front bump buddies page and cant believe that there people looking for november bump buddies! that was when we all conceived last year - in case you needed reminding! :)
Just seems so weird. i remember joining this site when i was about 5 week pregnant and it seems like ages and ages away...
Worked out today that in 19 weeks time i'll be thinking about going on maternity leave! I'm sort of planning to use annual leave to drop down to 3 day weeks end of june/july and then do official maternity leave in august (so 21 weeks from now). Love it! :happydance: 
Work sucks at the moment, might see if i can get a ticker on my desktop counting down to maternity leave... firewall'll probably block it though.
Going on holiday on friday so i'll be missing from here until the 15th. Be so nice to get some sunshine! :thumbup:


----------



## kaths101

My OH is being a spoil sport too regarding buying things, Im glad its not just mine - Im positive we will get to August and not have a single thing haha. I can see his point, i think once weve had the 20 week scan and we are half way there then we will start buying. We were in Asda today and he wouldnt even look at baby clothes :growlmad: though he did buy me 3 maternity tops in the sale today so i cant whinge too much haha
Ive got my midwife appointment tomorrow - looking forward to it, I have been listening to babies heartbeat with my doppler so i know its there.

Lilli, It is very strange seeing November people, i was amazed when I saw september and October and now November - were not newbies anymore!! Time is actually going quite fast now! Im also going to go to kiddicare in Peterborough, everyone I know thats been says its fab! They have a WHOLE floor of prams/pushchairs that you can push round, put up and down etc. That'll teach my OH to not let me buy anything he can spend a day trapsing round Kiddicare with me haha - they even have a cafe so we can have a stop off snack. Is it sad Im really looking forward to going :happydance:


----------



## satine51

Hi All,

Lilly, if you could ask your friend why she was selling her icandy that would be great. I have heard a lot of positive opinions, but I am not going to risk spending all this money if it turns out it's not absolutely perfect! Re: midwife, I guess it's the norm now to see a different one every time, which is a shame. Mind you, I was hoping that my community midwife would be different last time, but it was the same, miserable one! My hospital midwife is lovely though, so I do hope I would see her next time. It would be nice to have some continuity of service!
My works really sucks too at the mo, I've got a massive project to finish before I am off, but I am not even half way through! I am so knackered when I come home from work it's unreal. I am seeing someone from HR on Monday to go through all the rules etc. It's really getting more real now!

BTW, I live in Surrey, so Peterborough is too far for me. I need to find something similar in my area. Does anyone know if they branch out?

Susie, that's bad that you have to wait another 2 weeks! I still haven't had a date for mine. I keep chasing, but they tell me to be patient...

Kaths, hope yuor midwife appt goes well!

I am feeling not 100% today, I hope it's not a cold coming on!


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, 
Yes, i'll ask about the Icandy, it might just be something relevant to the twin one... 
Not been to one but seen quite a few Babies R Us on my recent travels. Seem to have most things...
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/index.jsf...type=product&fh_start_index=0&fh_view_size=10
there's one near Tunbridge Wells... is that Surrey? :) 
:hugs:


----------



## Lilli

Hello, me again :)
This is what my friend said about the icandy:
Its the iCandy pear (twin) more specifically, found it very heavy and impractical one seat beneath that can't see anything. Two of my NCT group have the apple or peach and love them. Check the hoods as they used to be noisy to put up and down therefore waking baby and also don't buy their cosy toes john lewis own fit just as well and are £50 cheaper!
So it seems it was a twin buggy design issue, not really anthing about the icandy in general.
Only 2 more hours at work, then home time, then holiday tomorrow! woohoooo. Back in 11 days, hope everyone stays well.
:hugs:


----------



## Susie0924

satine51 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Susie, that's bad that you have to wait another 2 weeks! I still haven't had a date for mine. I keep chasing, but they tell me to be patient...
> 
> Kaths, hope yuor midwife appt goes well!
> 
> I am feeling not 100% today, I hope it's not a cold coming on!

Hi Satine, 

Best of luck meeting with HR and hammering out a leave schedule that works for you. :)

I am hanging in there about the scan-- time really goes quickly, so it's not so much longer to wait, really. ;)

I keep feeling as though I am getting a cold too, but then it all goes away. I was suspecting allergies, but it's the dead of winter here, and nothing is growing! ;) My sister keep reminding me that pregnancy hormones make our sinuses act up, so I must be lucky this time and keep experiencing that...?? :shrug:

Kaths101, how was your midwife appointment? Mine is today and will probably take all of 5 minutes! 

I hope that you ladies all have a great day!


----------



## kaths101

Hi all, My midwife appointment went ok, was only in there about 10 minutes - she listened to babies heartbeat which was nice and blood pressure etc was ok (BP had gone down).. was quite low but she said nothing to worry about.
The test swabs I did last week that I should have had the results for today were somehow lost and no results shown so had to do another swab today and have to wait ANOTHER week! :growlmad:

I feel like im getting a cold too but nothing happens, I had a really sore throat the other day but it might have been from too much talking :blush:


----------



## angie79

hi girls hope your all ok

susie - my midwife told me that they would never do the scan before 18 weeks so i wonder if someone realised they made a mistake and thats why it got changed
my pram is the brio sing - a unknown make really but a friend has it and i love it - i have been buying quite a lot recently - i went to kiddicare its brilliant - a whole floor of prams to test drive :thumbup:
I'm still having the cramps/growing pains and the bottom of my stomach feels really heavy like i have 4 stone of baby in there :haha:

xxx


----------



## Babywisher19

heres me at 16 weeks ladies! sorry for not checking in more, feel rushed off my feet atm.

20 weeks scan is april 4th, not finding out sex but cant wait to see bump again!


----------



## Babywisher19

Oh my god, im an avacado!!!!!!


----------



## Mav1223

Hi all. I finally put up an avatar! 

I had my NP schedule all my appointments so I don't have to do the phone tag game. Next is 3/14. Not sure what they're actually doing. I will be at almost 17 weeks! Whenever I have my next ultrasound I hope to find out the sex. I wanna know who/what is growing in my belly :)


----------



## satine51

Babywisher, what a lovely bump. I still don't look pregnant!


----------



## satine51

I am an...onion?? I thought avocados were bigger than onions? :haha:


----------



## kaths101

satine51 said:


> I am an...onion?? I thought avocados were bigger than onions? :haha:

Maybe its a big onion :haha:

That'll be me next!


----------



## Susie0924

That's true Satine! :) I thought avacadoes were larger than onions myself...Must be a giant one!! I hope you ladies are all well today, and had a wonderful weekend. 
xxx


----------



## Babywisher19

i must admit i dont think that these tickers are correct! LOL


----------



## kaths101

Hows everyone feeling? I still cant believe there is a baby in there!!
Anyone felt any kicks yet??
And whos finding out girl or boy at next scan? I am - cant wait!


----------



## Mav1223

kaths101 said:


> Hows everyone feeling? I still cant believe there is a baby in there!!
> Anyone felt any kicks yet??
> And whos finding out girl or boy at next scan? I am - cant wait!


Hi Kaths!

I'm finding out the sex for my next scan! I wanna know who is growing inside of me! 

I was terribly nauseous for first 10 weeks, then I was better for about 2 weeks, and now I'm sick again in the morning. Doc offered "zofran" but I'd rather not do any meds unless I have to.

I did have my first "odd" craving : peanut butter on top of fresh apple slices! And I have felt movement the past few nights around 11 pm. But it's not gas, definitely a baby! :) Can't wait for more. I never thought I'd be so happy with random discomfort :)


----------



## Susie0924

kaths101 said:


> Hows everyone feeling? I still cant believe there is a baby in there!!
> Anyone felt any kicks yet??
> And whos finding out girl or boy at next scan? I am - cant wait!

Hi Kaths101, 

Yes!! I've been feeling those little kicks and flutters as well. :) I will find out the baby's sex at our next visit on Wednesday. Can't wait either!

BTW, anyone else having achy legs and a feeling of weight and pressure in the... er, "nether-regions" ??:shrug: It's not excruciating by any means, but it's a constant dull ache... Weird!


----------



## satine51

Hi Girlies,

I am definitely finding our the sex of the baby! We are both so impatient! I haven't got my 20 week scan date yet, which really annoys me. I keep phoning the hospital, but they tell me to wait, because they've requested more 'slots' and I am on the waiting list... Makes me feel uncomfortable about how many ladies are going to be giving birth in the same hospital at the same time. Will I even get a room? EEK!!

I thought I felt a bit of a flutter twice, but ages ago and nothing since. 
Susie, I have a strange pulling/achy sensation down below too. Is it the uterus stretching and growing?

Is anybody going to watch 23 week babies programme tonight on bbc at 9 pm? I am a bit apprehensive, but curious. I think it could be upsetting though...


----------



## Mav1223

Susie0924 said:


> kaths101 said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone feeling? I still cant believe there is a baby in there!!
> Anyone felt any kicks yet??
> And whos finding out girl or boy at next scan? I am - cant wait!
> 
> 
> BTW, anyone else having achy legs and a feeling of weight and pressure in the... er, "nether-regions" ??:shrug: It's not excruciating by any means, but it's a constant dull ache... Weird!Click to expand...



Hey Susie!

I AM having dull aches but not really an ache, just a weird pressure feeling on my left hip but more on my lymphnode area. The doc said it's most likely from wearing pants that might be a little too tight and sitting for too long, not letting circulation go through. And at the same time the vessels are started to increase in diameter. I get kind of pins and needles feeling a little and on the bottom of my feet. Supposedly it's all "normal" but it feels funny and its hard to fall asleep with (mostly because I'm thinking about it too much, I'm sure)

glad others are having similar symptoms.


----------



## kaths101

yes ive had a dull ache down below too. Ive felt so much more these last few days - like little pops and digs, im thinking it must be baby as its all day long.

Satine - I would be really panicky if i didnt have my scan date, poor you. Luckily I got my date at my 12 weeks scan - Hope it comes through soon. Its nice to have a little count down to it.

I did watch the 23 weeks babies - very very sad :cry: The poor families who spend months and months in hospital (or most of the time dont get that far). Only 1% survive at that age with no disabilities - not great odds. The odds really increase dramatically each week after though. 

Hope you are all ell, I have terrible heartburn today :nope:


----------



## satine51

Hi Lovelies,

I have just experienced a baby meltdown panic. We went to an NCT nearly new sale and afterwards I just had a little cry and broke down. I think that the vision of all these experienced mothers who knew what they were doing made me feel very inadequate. Some of the equipment I didn't even knew what it was for! 

Anyway, the whole sale thing was very disappointing. I don't want to sound snobbish, but I thought that most of the 2nd hand things I saw looked very tatty. Especially some of the baby clothes, were so faded and tired looking. It may be that I wasn't there early enough and when we got there, all the best bits were gone. I am not a good bargain hunter :cry:

On a different note, I pestered the hospital for my scan date and I got one, yipee!! 22nd of March, I won't be quite 20 weeks then, but close enough, I suppose!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWifey

Satine, well done on your scan date, I often find a little nagging goes a long way (especially with husbands, lol!)

Everyone sounds like they're doing pretty well. It feels like ages since I saw my midwife and I've got 3 weeks until my scan so fells like everthings going really slowly at the moment. I have a funny feeling that it'll all speed up pretty quick nin about 2 weeks though cos by then I should be feeling baby, have a bump, nearly at my scan and it's sale time at work so I think I'm in the 'calm before the storm' so shouldn't complain too much!

Had some bad news, sister-in-laws pg didn't take


----------



## MrsWifey

(Opps, was going to put in a sad face and pressed post instead!)

She had a 7 week scan and she had 2 eggs, one was empty and the other had a yolk but no heartbeat but because she's had IVF and is on drugs to make them stick her body still thinks she's pg and she's got MS and bloating. She wasn't expecting it at all, I feel so sad for her. And in a moment of tragic comedy her niece (she's 5 and knew that auntie was waiting to see if her eggs had hatched) said ' Don't worry about me Auntie, I'll still have Uncle's baby to play with!' I feel so lucky to have my little baby growing inside and 12 months of TTC seems like nothing compared to what some have to go through, I just wish I really could share some babydust with her :(


----------



## satine51

Oh MrsWifey, that's so sad! I feel blessed every day for finally being pregnant, but as a long PCOS sufferer, I had a long journey conceiving. I was closed to going through IVF, but thankfully got pregnan before that.. Your poor SIL! xx


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

It's very quiet here recently-is everyone doing ok? I am beginning to feel a bit fat and frumpy in my clothes. Still fit into some, but could do with a maternity pair of work trousers!
Also, had to buy a bigger bra, which was a bonus, as I was always a small 32B. Got 34C and it's still too tight. Maybe it's time for no underwired?...
Hope your LOs are doing well.


----------



## Lilli

Hey Ladies!
I'm back from my holidays and i missed you all lots! felt so weird not to have this website at my fingertips when i had strange tummy pains to ask you all about... All ok, think its just extreme growth!
So a lot has changed with my body in the last 2 weeks. there really is no doubt that i am preggers now :) The first night of my holiday, i wore some new 3/4 length maternity trousers and they were too big and falling down all night, wore them on the last night and i didn't have to pull them up once! Grown so much in just over a week! (i have been making the most of the fabulous buffet too). 
And, baby is kicking quite a bit now. MOST amazing thing happened, me and hubby were just lying on the bed before going to dinner and he had his arm over my tummy and the baby was going nuts kicking at him, i told him to keep his arm there and i held my breath so i wasn't moving and he felt the baby!!!!! only the really gentle tap tap but still. Very emotional moment :happydance:
Holiday was lovely, but it is nice to be home.
So i have my 20 week scan a week on thursday. Hubby has decided that if they decide they'll tell us the sex then we can find out... Think i might have changed my mind about wanting to know now!!! :) I think i only want to know now so that we can sort out the name... having real struggles with boys names... I posted on another thread earlier, hubby asked if we could re-name Alfie (the cat) so that we can call the baby Alfie if it's a boy! i dont think he's totally joking either... :haha:

MrsWifey, sorry to hear about your sister in law, especially that she's having to suffer the symptoms. It's just so unfair :(

i still havent bought _anything_ but i am about to head down to sainsburys so a few little bibs, vests and grows might find their way into the trolley just to get us started...

Hope you are all well? i feel like i've been away for ages! :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hi Lilli, Im glad you have had a fab time!
I had to LOL at your hubbys suggestion at renaming the cat as we have had exactly the same conversation about Alfie our dog :haha: Boys names are sooo difficult arent they and so far there is not one we both agree on, apart from Alfie - well there is one other thats top so far but im still not totally 100% on it. 
I have started to feel baby more lately, i thought it was wind to start with but I keep getting the little flutters and prods - mainly in the evening.
Cannot wait for our scan.. I am also debating whether to find out the sex.. all along I have REALLY wanted to know and was adament we would find out and now im :wacko: about it as I would like a surprise. Ithink because we are almost halfway there now and it doesnt seem so long to wait!

Mrs Wifey so sorry to hear about your sister in law, she must be devestated :cry:

Satine, it is quiet in here - i think because we are all at the stage where not alot is happening - wait until 3rd tri - we will all be here panicking and moaning :haha:
I just ordered some maternity trousers as mine are getting really uncomfortable now - oh and ive won quite a few things on ebay for baby.

Ive also ordered this
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Learning-C...sr_1_10?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1300207653&sr=1-10
Everyone raves about it and has great reviews and very reasonably priced too! I actually ordered 3 as 2 of my friends are having a babies aswell. A nice cheap present that you could put in with a little clothes set.

Anyway thats all my news for now.. Keep well everyone xx


----------



## Susie0924

Hi Ladies! :)

I hope that everyone is feeling well and had a lovely weekend. 

MrsWifey, so sorry about your sister-in-law's loss. :( I hope she will keep faith and become a mom herself soon!! :hugs:

I'm getting excited for my scan this week! It was supposed to be on Wednesday, but they called me to reschedule *again* (2nd time!) and it's now on Thursday. Only a day later, so I guess I can wait... :) I'll now have a 2 hour drive into the city though, which I'm not too keen about, and I'll have to go without my hubby, as he will need to take the day off from work and watch the LO's! :) 

I'm still pretty achy in the legs these days, and my little ones have a tummy bug. I keep thinking I feel it coming on, but am willing it away!! :( 

Keep well everyone! I can't wait until Thursday so I can begin my baby shopping in earnest. :)


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi all

SIL went in for an op yesterday so pg is all done with now, at least she can start looking forwards now a prep for the next attempt, FX 3rd time lucky for her.

Welcome back Lilli, so exciting that you can feel the baby moving! Hubby thought he felt something the other day but nothing since so we're not sure.

My bump is starting to show slowly, I wore a waist belt to work today and normally it nips in my waist and my top hangs straight down below it but there was no nipping happening today, lol!

And I was just going to comment on bra size when I read your post satine. I'm normal a 32B but about a year ago I accidently bought some 32c bras (they were on the wrong hanger) so I've been wearing them but I think I might still be growing a bit!


----------



## Lilli

hmmm, boobs. I didn't realise quite how much mine had grown until i put on one of my bikinis on holiday and decided it was too indecent to wear!!! :haha: i've gone up two bra sizes in the last 2 years after coming off the depo provera injection and then getting pregnant so am now a 36D, never ever thought i'd say that! So obviously i knew my bikinis might be a bit smaller, but they were fine in Lanzarote last october...
No, i'm not the Queen of holidays, just been lucky this last year :)
Kaths, i love that you've had the Alfie conversation too. made me chuckle. just told hubby and he nodded and was like "there you go, see"
Dreading trying to get into some work trousers tomorrow, not sure how that's going to go! i know everyone is going to be saying "OMG you got massive" when i go in tomorrow. suppose it's only going to get bigger!
My sister is due on thursday, i saw her a couple of weeks ago and she was gigantic, would like to see her now. i'll have to get her to take a photo. Might have to get her to talk me through it this time, or do i not want to know?!
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Hi Lilli, glad to have you back! It looks like you had lovely time! So jealous that you can feel the baby. I think I can sometimes feel him or her, but it's not strong enough to be absolutely sure. It feels more like gas :blush: It must be so nice that you and your sister will have babies so close in age to one another. 

Kaths, I love that butterfly toy. I was looking at some lamaze bits and I think they are lovely. Bright, without being too much in your face and not too plasticky like some of the fisher price can be (although I also keep my eye on fisher price bits!) I got my 1st baby item (although we promised we would wait until the scan...) https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-striped-knitted-blanket-gingerbread/786009400/type-i/ I couldn't resist!

I had a phone call from the hospital yesterday and it turned out that they want to change the date of my scan. From next Tuesday to...this Thursday! I can't believe it! I am really pleased although I was also a bit concerned that I am not going to be even 19 weeks yet. Apparently, that's fine. Susie, we will be having the scan on the same day!! Woop Woop!! I can't wait to find out the sex of the baby :baby:

MrsWifey, hope your SIL recovers and gets a BFP soon. I really feel for her. 

Bring on Thursday!! x


----------



## kaths101

Awww how exciting Susie and Satine, loads of luck and uncrossing legs vibes for you both. Im jealous, I still have over 2 weeks to go!

I think my boobs are getting bigger but they are HUGE anyway 38DD, I might have to go and get measured as they are starting to get a bit tight. 
I also got some maternity jeans this morning that I won on ebay, they are from mothercare and new and they are fabulous. I tried them on and they are so comfy. they have an elasticated band at the top so no squeezing in and the top digging in, so they should expand with me! 

Im a sweet potato today - better than an onion :happydance:


----------



## MrsWifey

Yeay satine, a baby purchase! That blankets really cute, I like the colours. My mum is knitting baby a patchwork blanket, it looks really good. I'll post a pic once shes done.


----------



## Lilli

That blanket is gorgeous! I've discovered that a friends mum is very talented at knitting... my subtle hints haven't got anywhere yet!
going to go on ebay and find some trousers for me! Yesterday at work was embarrassing, my maternity trousers hadn't dried from holiday washing and i had on normal ones undone with a belly band. spent half my day making sure i wasnt flashing my pants and rearranging all my layers. Had to get some bigger work polo shirts yesterday too.
Looking forward to seeing some new scan photos today ladies!
Week today until mine. Hope everyone is well, 
lil x


----------



## Lilli

:happydance: My sister had her little girl this morning, Chloe Eloise. :happydance:
:pink: Massive baby at 9lb 7 and a half ounces!!!! My sister is only 5'3" and quite petite. :pink:

I really hope mine doesnt get that big! :wacko:


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies! The scan was amazing today, but we are not sure which team we are on...it was suggested that it could be a girl, but we are not telling anyone until we are more certain! The bad news is that I was diagnosed with minor placenta previa which I was told not to worry too much about, because it can still move, but I started googling and it scared the wotsit out of me! Having a c section is my idea of hell, because I have a serious phobia of lumbar puncture/injections. I had lumbar puncture when I was little and it was the most horrible experience of my life! 
I really glad that our LO is so well, but hope my stupid placenta sorts itself out! Our LO was playing with its feet, it was so cute!! 

On another negative note, I had a terrible night with bad pains in my hip, but it's ok now. How is everyone else today? 

BTW, I think I am going to book a baby bond scan at 24 weeks to double check the sex-anyone else planning to do it? x


----------



## MrsWifey

lilli, congrats to your sister, chloe louise is such a pretty name too. I'm also only petite 5'3 and scared my baby will be huge but me and my siblings were all only little 6lbers and so were my two nephews so I'm happy to continue that family tradition!

Satine, i hope that the placenta previa sorts itself out, must have been amazing seeing your LO playing with its feet like that! We're still sticking to team yellow!


----------



## Susie0924

Hi Ladies!! I hope that everyone is doing well today. I love the lamazae toys-- so colorful and they last forever.

The scan went really well yesterday! Baby was healthy and kicking away, and there were no worrisome markers that the low PAPP-A is causing any issue yet for baby or placenta. We found out that we're expecting a..................GIRL! Very excited, but I thought we were having another boy, so now I have to get used to the thought!! I can't believe that we'll have 2 of each. :) For now there was only good news, but they will need to see me back at 28 weeks to make sure there is not anything wrong with her or her placenta. Fingers crossed, but I feel very positive about things right now. :)

Can't wait to change my tickers to PINK! Sweet potatoes DO seem much bigger & a better depiction of baby than the onions...LOL. ;)

Satine, were they able to tell you what you're expecting? :) I wasn't 19 weeks yet either, and they had no trouble telling, so I hope they could see easily for you as well. 

Kaths, I hope that these 2 weeks pass QUICKLY for you, and that the little one is not too modest!


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies, 
Satine, i think i've read about that, don't they generally move out of the way as the baby gets bigger? We've still got a long way to go, so plenty of time for it to shift :)
Cant wait until next thursday now. Hubby has now changed his mind and decided that he does want to know what sex the baby is. Ooooh, i don't know what to do, i so wanted to know, then came round to the idea of a surprise so now i'm confused...:wacko:
Just went to tesco to look at baby clothes, i heard there was a big clothes sale on - there is, on everything apart from baby clothes! But looking for clothes that could be for a girl or boy, there is so little choice! I want to get nice things for our baby not just plain white... i know the baby wont care but... :shrug: 
but i thought i'd get a couple of things just to get started! So yey, i have bought my first baby items today! Just got 5 short sleeved baby grows, white with green and yellow bits on them and some ickle tiny booties! Love it :happydance: 
I'm going to get sensible and organised and start a list so i don't over buy some things and forget others... :thumbup:
really happy today; it's friday, i love my bump, i've got alfie cat giving me a cuddle and hubby should be home soon! :hugs:


----------



## satine51

Susie, congrats on your baby girl! I hope your placenta sorts itself out too. When I had my scan, the sonographer seemed a bit unsure, so we have just decided to have a babybond scan in a few weeks to confirm the sex! 
Lilli, it must be so nice for you to have your sister's LO to spend some time with and get some practice! I can't remember the last time I held a newborn. You must be excited that the baby shopping has well and truly begun!

I have stopped worrying about the placenta position for now, after googling and reading some horror stories on google and not being able to sleep. I then read in 'what to expect' that for 9 out of 10 women the placenta will venture upwards, so I am trying not to think about it at all now.

We had a lovely weekend, didn't buy anything yet but we spent hours in Mamas and Papas and another independent shop with prams and it was so exciting!!
I finally saw some prams in flesh and had a little play with oyster and icandy cherry. I prefer Icandy slightly look-wise, but I don't think I can justify the price of it! Some of the packages came to almost 1000!! 
There are so many thing I want to get, I think I need to make a list...:thumbup:


----------



## Lilli

Hi everyone, 
I am super tired today, i just dont seem to be sleeping properly. 2 toilet trips a night, crazy dreams and painful pelvis are preventing proper sleep! Anyone else?
I was actually up and dressed at 8.30am on saturday?! i had NO need to be!

Unfortunately Satine my family is 200 miles away :( I'll hopefully get to see Chloe 2 or 3 times before ours comes along though.

It's my scan on thursday... we've decided that we are definitley going to ask what it is, whether or not they'll tell us is another issue entirely! but fingers crossed we'll know by the end of the week! I keep thinking girl but i dont know why... :)

i've started doing buggy research. I like the Quinny, Bugaboo and iCandys but they are all top of the price range. The only thing i am sure of is the MaxiCosi car seat as it has the best reviews. It fits all 3 of those brand buggy bases. There's a shop in St Albans that stocks all 3 so we're going to look on thursday. 

So excited to see baby again! :happydance:


----------



## satine51

Hi Lilli,

I have great days and bad days. today I was in pain at work with hip, it's just this dull ache, as if I was bruised. Last week I couldn't sleep because of that. 
Luckily, it doesn't happen every day, but I am scared it will get worse as time goes by!
Good luck tomorrow, I am so curious to find out what you are going to have.

I am a bit paranoid today, because I haven't felt baby moving properly yet and I am over 19 weeks. I had a bit of a flutter here and there, but ages ago and I can't feel it anymore. i am not even sure if that was the baby. I am small, but have anterior placenta, so maybe will have to wait longer? My colleague said she didn't feel anything until 24 weeks. That's a long time to wait!! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## kaths101

Hi, Ive only felt tiny flutters too - no proper kicks yet. Ive been extremely tired this week. Just cant keep my eyes open! Im also struggling with an achy feeling 'down below' I cant describe where it is just that it is there! Its like im bruised but when I actually touch it it doesnt hurt so its inside :nope:

Anyway apart from that all is good, I cant wait until my scan - still 10 days to go. Ive found out my friend is booked in for her c section for her twins that day too so were both on the countdown! :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, 
my midwife said that they didn't start counting kicks until 26 weeks, by which point you should feel 10 movements a day. She also said not to worry if you feel it then don't for a few days cos if it's facing backwards
Your little one is probably pummelling your placenta Satine :)

Scan tomorrow! my friend had hers yesterday at the same hospital and she says there is a sign on the wall saying "it is our policy not to disclose sex of the baby so please do not ask" so that's that then. Never mind!

Have any of you thought about when to start your maternity leave yet? i know it's still a little way away... I'm thinking of using my annual leave to drop down to 3 day weeks in june and go on proper leave around the 20th of july. Isnt it weird, with the annual leave i'll get whilst i'm off, i wont be going back to wont until after the Olympics!!!

Lovely sunny day here, always makes me feel better :)


----------



## angie79

hi girls

wow i cant believe how far you all are now - your catching up with me :haha:
glad to see you are all ok and the scans went well - sorry to hear about your placenta satine my friend had that and it had moved by 37 weeks so dont worry about it too much
Lilli they wont tell you the sex in st albans. watford or hemel but they do in qe2 and lister - stupid i know - i went to the veralum clinic in victoria street and had a private scan - also i got my pram from ebay in the end - i went in the baby shop and it was just too expensive mine was £160 and was £500 in the shops

with me not much happening - i'm moving to a house in 2 weeks and then i can start decorating the nursery and i now now have all the babies stuff even down to nail scissors and its currently in my mums house in 9 boxes :haha::blush:
I have ony just felt him start to kick about in the last week thanks to my stupid placenta and i have just started getting braxton hicks oh and i'm leaving work in 12 weeks on friday :happydance:

xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

1 week to scan day -woop woop! We're dtill staying team yellow!

I haven't felt baby move yet either, had a couple of little flutters about a week ago but nothing since.

Angie, sounds like you've got it all sorted! We've got a few bits and pieces but we're having an extension in June and need to sort out the nursery too (currently an office/junkroom) before we properly start getting everything. I've started looking out for offers etc, got some baby wipes at buy 1 get 2 free and some nappies cos I had some vouchers. The next sale in on this weekend but there's hardly any unisex in it so I've only found one outfit but it's quite cute and only £4.

For those who know if they're having girls or boys, whay names have you got or are you going to wait to meet baby?


----------



## angie79

i got most of babies clothes off ebay apart from a few bits that i got in the asda sale - i also decided to get 1 pack of each supermarkets own nappie to try to see what suits him - there has to be one and it has to be cheaper than pampers - i now have over 200 nappies in sizes 1 to 3 :haha:
We are inbetween Andrew, Alistair and Alexander - Andrew being my dads name

xxx


----------



## kaths101

Hi, Im a mango today :happydance:
We were having the name discussion in bed last night we still cant think of any girls names :shrug:
Boys names we like Jacob, Jake or Thomas
When we know what were having we can at least narrow it down and then were going to choose 2 or 3 we like and wait until baby is born to decide! 

Im probably going to start my maternity leave mid-end July, im going to try and go as long as possible so I can have most of my leave afterwards! Is anyone else worrying about how they are going to manage when on maternity leave with pay?? :wacko:


----------



## satine51

Thanks for reassurance Angie. I am hoping that placenta will move in time where it should be! Whoo hoo, you've got a pram already! I can't believe you have all the baby stuff, I am SO behind! (only have a blanket and 1 babygro). I am pushing my husband so that we can start shopping, but it's going to be next month he tells me (he's got it all planned by month, bless!) I am dying to start getting bits and pieces together. I am not moving house, but we may be moving rooms. Our spare bedroom is actually bigger than our bedroom so it makes sense that we swap the bedrooms and arrange for a nursery in the smaller room. Nothing is decorated yet, we moved in October and didn't get round to doing much yet. (not that it needs much)

I had a really bad morning today:cry: I have been having these pains in my hip and groin and this morning it was so bad I almost couldn't move! I had a docs appointment and all is fine (although they suspected UTI), but it's 'just' round ligament pain. OUCH!! I am relieved that LO is fine though. :winkwink:

Kaths, I am exactly the opposite- we have had a name for a girl chosen for years, but no ideas with boys! 

I will also be leaving mid July I think, especially that my office gets SO HOT during the summer, I don't think I will be able to stand it for much longer!


----------



## Lilli

Hello Ladies, 
lovely to see everyone on here!
So far i have a 5 pack of short sleeve suits, 1 pair of booties and some mitts so baby doesn't scratch itself. All from tesco = £7.50 :thumbup:
Our 'nursery' is still bare plaster, bare floorboards and has hubby's bike in it! i keep prompting him but not getting anywhere! hopefully after he sees little lump tomorrow it'll kick start him into how much we need to do... then i'm going to terrify him in the baby shop :haha: (looking, not buying)
after insisting on Zizi's for lunch of course!
We have our girls name sorted, Amelia. With Rae as a middle name. We have other options, but that's the favorite. Boys, i really like Toby and hubby did too but then he went off it... we both like Joshua but find boys names much much harder!
Sorry to hear you are in so much pain Satine. I hope it settles down for you soon. 
:hugs:


----------



## Lilli

Aw, i jinxed it, where've you all gone? :)
Had my scan yesterday and pleased to say everything is fine and in it's place. I totally forgot to look for bits when she was measuring the femur! was so over-awed that i just forgot!!!! madness
Feeling very bruised today. i had cramps all night which can only be as a result of being so violently pushed and prodded! Did any of you who've had your 20 week scans had that? One minute she was scanning by my belly button, next she was down inside my hip bone! was worried it would've hurt baby but s/he's been active all night so must be ok.
At work and really don't want to be here today. Even considered phoning in sick which is very unlike me... looks like it's going to be another beautiful day here though. Hope you've all got sunshine? 
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

Having a lazy morning cos I'm on a late shift - lovely!

I was really grumpy last night, everything I thought about was stressing me out from work to money to baby to the extension, I nearly cried just cos I was so miserable! Felling better today though. Someone at work has just come back from her mat leave and it's getting to me a bit cos I know I'm going to be doing that too, even though it's about a year and a half away! I'm getting uspet about leaving baby and baby hasn't even arried yet, lol!

Lilli. I really like the name Amelia and I picked that but hubby insisted that he'd picked a girls name years ago and wouldn't budge!!


----------



## MrsWifey

For those who have had their 20 weeks scans, did they fill out your MATB1 form for you?


----------



## angie79

Ahhh Lilli i had that when i had my scan and my hip bone killed the next day - dont worry about the cramps i get them everyday anyway it may have been a coincidence that it happened after the scan - when i told my midwife last week that i was having cramps on and off she said oh how long have you been having braxton hicks :dohh: so you may find you get it more as time goes on hun.

Glad your feeling better mrswifey - Your midwife has to sign your matb1 form and you are meant to get it done at your 24 week appointment but i booked in to see the midwife at 21 weeks to get it done as my work were asking for it

xxx


----------



## Lilli

I've got an appointment booked with the midwife for 24 weeks and will get the MATB1 then too. 
I have just sat out in the sunshine for an hour and it was gorgeous, however, I wear a black uniform for work and i am now slightly sweaty! :haha: Finally, that 'glow' people talk about!
Any of you got the 'pregnant glow' and perfect skin and shiny hair? really hasnt happened for me! 

I think I like the name Amelia from those Naughty Amelia Jane books that were around in the early 80's. About toys that came to life... :)

still struggling for boys names though! Alfie cat might be getting renamed at this rate :haha:


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls, Im so glad your scan was ok Lilli, mine is one week today and counting!! I hope the cramps are easing now. 
Poor Alfie cat, were still threatening our dog with the name change too! he doesnt answer to his name anyway lol so it wont matter :haha:
Ive had no pregnancy glow - though I feel no different, my hair and skin are the same as usual so i suppose thats ok .. at least I havent broken out in acne or something!

Mrswifey, I have days of stressing too - I hate the thought of going back to work too and I still havent left yet!! I cant imagine leaving my baby. Are you having the whole 39 weeks off? I panic on how we will pay the rent etc etc :nope: I really want to be a stay at home mum but cant afford it.
Will baby go into Nursery/ Childminder?
Scary isnt it - maybe we will win the lottery or even the 117 million tonight on the euromillions - that would be nice wouldnt it!!

Hope everyone else is ok - Havent heard from Babywisher for a while xx


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, 
Did you win euromillions? :)
yes cramps have gone but i do actually have a couple of little bruises!?! Baby is fine and wiggling though so not to worry.
I'm trying not to think about going back to work... i am lucky in that i'll only be going back part time. Not really thought about childcare etc. My family live at the other end of the country and DHs parents are both in their 70's so not sure they'll be up for much babysitting, let alone on a regular basis... got a while to think about it... the way the police force is going they might try to loose my job. I'm only guaranteed same grade, not necessarily my job - it would be unlikely for me to be put elsewhere, but in theory they could send me to the other end of the county in a random office. Wouldn't put it past 'em to make life difficult so i'd leave...
Angie surely it's very early for Braxton Hicks?! i thought that that was just in the last few weeks? :wacko:
i've just started making my list of what we need to get... slightly over whelming to say the least! 
:hugs:


----------



## angie79

Lilli said:


> Hiya,
> Did you win euromillions? :)
> yes cramps have gone but i do actually have a couple of little bruises!?! Baby is fine and wiggling though so not to worry.
> I'm trying not to think about going back to work... i am lucky in that i'll only be going back part time. Not really thought about childcare etc. My family live at the other end of the country and DHs parents are both in their 70's so not sure they'll be up for much babysitting, let alone on a regular basis... got a while to think about it... the way the police force is going they might try to loose my job. I'm only guaranteed same grade, not necessarily my job - it would be unlikely for me to be put elsewhere, but in theory they could send me to the other end of the county in a random office. Wouldn't put it past 'em to make life difficult so i'd leave...
> Angie surely it's very early for Braxton Hicks?! i thought that that was just in the last few weeks? :wacko:
> i've just started making my list of what we need to get... slightly over whelming to say the least!
> :hugs:

You should have seen my list it was massive :haha: but half i probably dont need

my midwife said braxton hicks can start from 19 to 20 weeks :flower:

xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

The plan is that my sister will have baby on mon/tue, I always have weds off, either my mum or nursery for thu/fri, hubby will have baby while I work on sat and family day on sun! So hubby and I each get a day with baby ourselves and a day together.

I'm off work today cos I've pulled a muscle in my chest - don't know how!! Got a bit worried when i went to docs this morning. I saw a nurse first and she was a bit concerened cos I can move my arms ok without any pain so she said worst case scenario it might be a clot so had to have ecg, blood pressure, oxygen levels etc all checked but all ok, so then went in to see doc and she said it's probably a deep pulled muscle and not to lift anything or twist around. That's easier said than done though as I had to twist to reverse my car out of the parking space and wanted to do washing at home which involves lifting so feeling a bit useless right now! Don't know how I'd cope if baby was already here! The nurse couldn't believe it when I said I was 20 weeks pg though and asked me where I was hiding the baby, lol! You can see a bump if you know I'm pg but I don't think anyone who didn't know would tell that I was!

2 days to scan!


----------



## Lilli

Aw Wifey, poor you! I wonder how you managed that? Defo think you can't risk lifting a vacuum for the next 5 months! :)
No hiding my bump now... i have had to remove my belly bar because i could see the skin starting to stretch! i've had it pierced for nearly 14 years so it was about time to loose it. Hubby asked me if i would take my tongue stud out as well (i was a rebellious teenager), you cant see it when i talk and it doesn't affect my speech but he thinks it isn't fitting for a mummy! haha he's so old fashioned sometimes :haha:
Got physio tomorrow for my painful pelvis - i could do with a nice massage! :) dont think a nice massage will be part of their plan though... :wacko:


----------



## MrsWifey

Yeay I'm a cantaloupe! Now that a proper sized piece of fruit I can be proud of! Although I may actually go and buy a cantaloupe to stick up my jumper just so people can tell I'm pg!

Hating that I need to take paracetamol at the moment but loving that I don't wince every time I move now! I'm justifying it that I need to heal or won't be able to lift and cuddle baby when it arrives!

Someone at work has chicken pox - ahh! they were going to come back to work tomorrow but I have banned them! Someone else told me alovely story of how someone they knew got chicken pox while pg and their baby's mouth was on the side of their face not the front so had to have lots of ops to put it right! First of all -WTF! Second of all - why tell me that! And finally - I phoned the NHS and they said that if i've had chicken pox then the baby should be proteced under my immunity and it's one of the things they check for in your bloods so I just need to call the midwife and she can tell me if I'm immune or not - easy squeasy! Don't you just love the scaremongers!!


----------



## MrsWifey

I've just spotted from other peoples tickers that baby is a papaya for weeks 22, 23 and 24! Do they stop growing for 3 weeks?!


----------



## kaths101

MrsWifey said:


> I've just spotted from other peoples tickers that baby is a papaya for weeks 22, 23 and 24! Do they stop growing for 3 weeks?!

I hope not - they probably ran out of fruits :haha:
I hope youre taking it easy MrsWifey a pulled chest muscle sounds very painful!! the scaremongering is terrible isnt it - just what you want to hear when you are panicking about everything anyway :nope:

Im a cantaloupe tomorrow :happydance: thats a nice sized fruit, can you remember when we were bluberries and raspberries - doesnt seem long ago at all.

and no Lilli, I didnt win the euromillions :dohh:


----------



## Lilli

Oooh, MrsW, scan today? how was it? did you see any boy/girl bits? any photos? :thumbup: How's the chest muscle?

I cant believe those people at your work said all that about the chicken pox! sounds a bit unbelievable to me... By now our babies have everything and it's all where it should be, just needs to get bigger! I saw my baby's lips last thursday, awww. To have it's mouth in the wrong place must've been something very early on and seriously worse than chicken pox?! hmmmph, some people. :growlmad:

Had physio yesterday and have officially been told i am wonky! the right side of my pelvis is higher than the left and the joint at the back (sacro-iliac) doesnt move as it should... so she spent 30 minutes making it move! oooowwwwwwwww :cry: Got up in the middle of the night and nearly fell over with the pain. Was thinking i'd end up ringing in sick today, but it's ok... bit achey from being manipulated... 

I remember when we were raspberries, wow how we've grown :) 
The kicks and punches are about 15-20cm apart so that is how much s/he's grown!


----------



## MrsWifey

So had the 2nd scan today, baby is doing well and all measurement were as they should be and we are team.........YELLOW!! Hubby tried very hard to sneak a peek but no chance! He has 'decided' that it's a boy though! I just laughed and said the more he talks about it being a boy the funnier it'll be when his daughter pops out!!

Have you all seen this weeks one born? I watched it this morning and cried through the whole thing, from the triplets woman saying how you don't ever expect to not be able to have kids (made me think of SIL) to that lovely couple who had to bring their baby back in - OMG such an emotional one!


----------



## Lilli

yeay, good stuff MrsW! Isn't it lovely to see the little wrigglers? :)

yes, i watched One Born Every Minute and cried through most of it! Cant stop crying these days! I'm such a softie...
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Ah, tell me about it! I watched it too and sobbed, but nowadays almost anything sets me off. I could feel my LO moving at night for the first time, not I am waiting for more! 
That bloomin placenta gets in the way:cry:


----------



## kaths101

Ive got my scan today and Im finding out if im carrying a pink or a blue :happydance:

Really nervous!


----------



## satine51

Good Luck Kaths!! Let us know!!


----------



## kaths101

Its a boy :blue: Really happy :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

yey! Congratulations! Do you have boys names ready? Did you get some more photos?
:)
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

yes heres our photos of our little fatty..lol 
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/babyrobinson2.jpg

was a great scan, saw everything! even if we didnt want to know the sex you couldnt have missed it!!! - OH was very pleased with himself :haha:
What is it with men and willys :dohh: lol

We also saw his little feet, arms and leg bones - he had his legs crossed - he looked very relaxed in there!! bless.
No names yet apart from Jack - we are really struggling! we would like 2 or 3 names to chose from on the day!


----------



## satine51

Oh Kaths, your Little boy is gorgeous! Congratulations!! :hugs:

Hip hip hurrah for banana day today! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

Aw, is he sucking his thumb? How cute! :)

So earlier today there was a big pink envelope on the mantel piece and being the stupid nag that i am, i was like 'what's that? what's that? you haven't got my birthday card already have you?' and i wouldn't drop it. And hubby not really snapped at me but was a bit sharp saying it was for tomorrow from bump and i'd ruined it. i burst into tears, cos it was sweet, cos i'm not a mummy yet and cos he'd been sharp with me. :cry: So then we were having a cuddle and hubby was talking about baby and said 'him' and i said through snot and tears that i thought we should find out what we were having so we knew what to call baby and cos i think hubby wants a boy to play golf with (boring!). So he sighed and said open your card now then. And i did and it was so sweet that i started crying all over again and he's bought us a 4D scan with gender check! i couldn't believe it and cried for another 5 minutes! :happydance: :cloud9:
i feel a bit bad for having it early but so happy. hubby is playing golf in the morning and if i had opened it alone i'd have cried for hours! :)
how's everyone doing? any of you cry all the time? 
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Aww Lilli, that's so sweet! Anything sets me off nowadays. I must have cried about 4 times today. We picked a few vests today for our LO-cried. Watched a sad trailer-cried again. Went to halfords to look at car seats-cried when I saw a man with his little daughter choosing a bike helmet for her. We then decided to watch Up and I sobbed all the way through the film!! :cry:


----------



## Lilli

OMG, that film is SO SO sad! Cant believe it is kind of meant to be for kids! Had me in tears when i wasnt pregnant.
Glad i'm not the only cry baby though :)


----------



## Susie0924

kaths101 said:


> Its a boy :blue: Really happy :happydance:

YAHOO! Congratulations Kaths! ;)


----------



## MrsWifey

Congrats on your blue wriggler kaths! 
Hubby keeps telling everyone we're having a boy even though we don't actually know either way, lol! According to his work mates the baby has boys feet and a boys nose!


----------



## satine51

Hi All, I came down with the most dreadful cold on mother's day! I am staying in bed feeling sorry for myself. It's not shifting since sunday, so I am a bit worried, but LO seems to be moving ok. Do you have any remedies for nasty colds? :cry:
Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Lilli

Hey Satine, 
Sorry to say i think you just have to sit it out :(
Drink lots and lots of water. Head over a bowl of just boiled water, towel over your head, deep inhaling! you could put some vicks or albas oil in the water too. Vicks says not for pregnant women(!) but my midwife said it was fine :) I put that on me too.
Some of that mint source body wash and a nice bath?
It's horrible isn't it... i've been extra mucus-y for a while but thankfully it hasn't got any heavier.
I also recommend comfort food and ice cream! :)
Hope you feel better soon, 
:hugs:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey Ladies,

I know i've not posted in ages and ages but I have been following all your progress daily! How are you all feeling today (Satine, hope you get over your cold soon :flower:)? 

Congrats on all the pink and blue news!! We had decided to go team yellow but hubby completely changed his mind a few weeks ago so we are now going to find out! Our scan is at 8:20am Friday morning and I'm nervous and excited, is that how you all felt?

So have you bought anything yet? We went to John Lewis last weekend and looked at travel systems - have totally fallen for the Bugaboo Chameleon, will have to see if our funds will stretch that far!

I have had a few pains bellow my belly button the last 24hours, just short ones - any idea what this might be? not terribly painful, but noticeable. How are you all coping at work? its driving me nuts - sitting for hours at my desk is making me ache!

take care xxx


----------



## Lilli

hey Jax, 
pleased to hear you are well! how exciting about your gender scan. We've given in and going for one on the 1st of May :)
Could just be growing pains in your tummy? Seems to be about 20 weeks that people start to get them (round ligament pain, SPD, PGP). Can be sort of burning or stabbing pain or like a pulled muscle... If it gets worse tell your doc and get a physio referral but it's quite normal. All the hormones are making everything relax so it's much easier to pull a muscle.
Sorry for brief post, running late for work! eeeek, so naughty to be on here when i'm meant to be getting dressed! :)
:hugs:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Thanks Lilli, I'm a week or so behind you other ladies so its nice to benefit from your extra experiance. xx


----------



## kaths101

Good Luck on Friday JaxBlackmore, I was very nervous and excited too but its a fab scan - you see so much! 

Ive been struggling at work, its a busy time for us and im always so tired all the time and I do sit alot and my tail bone hurts after a while - like really painful where I cant sit any longer. Its awful and I just keep thinking how much longer I have got to go!

Sorry youre ill Satine - thats horrid and I hope you feel better soon - fingers crossed I havent had anything yet since ive been pregnant. I always feel snotty in the mornings but nothing comes of it!

Im a banana today :happydance:


----------



## Susie0924

Hi Ladies, 

Glad to hear that all bumps are growing well! Satine, I hope you feel better soon! I swear by herbal tea and lots of water and rest. Pregnancy colds are awful. :( I guess it's a combo of extra-swollen nasal passages and not being able to take anything.... 

Jax, congratulations on the upcoming scan! :) It is an exciting experience, and one you'll always remember. Never gets old...

I am *so tired* this afternoon, and hubby is working extra late. The kids are all so good, but I would love to curl up and fall asleep right now and be able to skip the bed time routines! :) 

We have bought some cute outfits for baby, but still are in need of a high chair, stroller (buggy), and crib (cot). Hubby keeps liking everything in grey and orange hues, but we're having a GIRL! I don't mind neutral, but maybe not SO masculine. LOL... ;)

Good night ladies, and hang in there at work. We'll all be in the third trimester before you know it!


----------



## satine51

Thank you for all the good wishes everyone. :flower: I feel like I am on the mend now, gee that was a nightmare and a half! I am still at home, just resting (bumming around) and drinking lots. I slept through the night for the first time in ages! 

Sounds like everyone is doing well, so pleased to hear. We have started buying bits!! I am so excited. So far, I've got some vests and sleepsuits from sainsbury's (with thumper and winnie the pooh-so CUTE!!), medela swing breast pump (it's on offer on amazon if anyone's interested!), mamas and papas blanket and glo thermometer (also on offer from amazon). We are going to get a pram last saturday in april, with MIL (who has very generously offered to get it for us). :happydance:


Jax, good luck with your scan tomorrow. We are having our private gender scan on the 17th and I will then confirm what the previous sonographer was a bit unsure about :winkwink: I will definitely let you know!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Morning Ladies,

The scan was so amazing, what a special experiance - i have a proper little wiggler in there! I'm also pleased to say we're team :blue: ! I had a feeling from day one he was was a boy, its amazing how strong your instinct is!

Think i'm going to be on cloud 9 for the rest of the day!!

Glad your on the mend Satine! We have the same thumper vests, they are so cute and bought a Glo Egg from amazon - is that what you have? Those medula swing brest pumps have quite good reviews don't they?

How are you all today? hope the weather is nice where you are - its gorgeous down here in the south west :)

xx


----------



## MrsWifey

I'm so naughty, I just ate a whole can of pringles! Not even had dinner yet! I'm pretending they're healthy cos they're multigrain pringles!

Had a freaky moment 2 days ago... I'm lactating!!! OMG it's wierd! I noticed some tiny white bumps on my nipple so went to wipe them away and realised that it was damp so I had a little squeeze and what looked like a few drops of water and then a few drops of 'milk' came out! At that point I freaked out and stopped but there's some definate leakage from both sides!! I knew it could start a couple of months before baby was due but not yet! Anyone else had anything like this?

I wore my maternity trousers to work for the first time today too, sooooo comfy! So between leaky boobs, growing bump and maternity wear I think I finally 'feel' pregnant, lol!


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies!
I have just experienced my first sober hen do! It was really good actually. Friday night was local at someones house, i went to be about 11.30pm... Woke up at 3am in excruciating pelvis/hip pain and decided i couldn't possibly go to cambridge but i'd offered to drive and was feeling guilty. Managed to get up on saturday morning and was ok hobbling about... Went to Cambridge and WOW, what a beautiful city and fantastic weather. We went punting (i laid back) and then the others had a cheerleading lesson which was quite hilarious... Dinner out and i managed to wear high heels! Took myself back to the hotel at 10.45pm, bodily exhausted but all good really. Then fab night sleep even with my roomy stumbling in at 2.15am.
Felt a little bit left out this morning when they were all talking about the club but pleased with myself that i managed as much as i did...
Love the sunshine! :)

Congrats on your boy Jax! 
I had another girl dream last night but we'll find out on the 1st of may.
:hugs:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Morning all!

Scary stuff Mrs, I'm pretty sure I'll be freaked out when I notice any leaking! Its a good sign though isn't it? I've been in my work maternity trousers for 3 weeks now and love them! so much more comfy than normal trousers with elastic bands holding them up! haha.

Congrats on the Hen Do Lilli, I have a leaving party night out to go to in June and its fancy dress, hoping I'll be well enough to go! it's really odd being the sober one looking in isn't it?!

Hope everyone's Monday's are going well. My back is hurting already!! Roll on the Easter break, I've got the three days booked between Easter and the royal wedding off. Although it wont be much of a break as we'll be decorating!

When does everyone's maternity leave start, mine is the 26th July!

xx


----------



## Lilli

oooh, just noticed i'm a papaya, woohoo!
Little bit scary on the leakage MrsW! i haven't had that yet...
So i thought i was ok after the hen do but appears i may have over done it with excessive walking... pelvis is burning at the front middle today and aching at the back. Booooooo. So i took a half day today and have lounged for most of the day.
Not pin-pointed my leaving date yet, i was thinking 37 weeks but i might bring that forward to 36... I was intending on using annual leave to do short weeks for a bit before that but i keep using my leave to escape! :)
Tried to sunbathe on my front today! haha, what a joke. I piled up pillows both sides of my bump and tried to lie across the top, baby went nuts kicking me to pieces... guess s/he didnt like it! Thought i might get a big blow up ring to lie on...
Hope everyone is enjoying the sun?
:hugs:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

congrats on the papaya Lilli! Not long till your V day everyone!

I've not tried to lie on my front, sounds tricky - loving the idea of a rubber ring heehee! So are you feeling much more kicks now? I'm still only feeling flutters but hope that he'll soon be upping the movement!

I'm in the same situation with my leave, my official mat leave starts at 38wks but i'm taking two weeks a/l before to top it up. Also planned to use the rest up to make shorter weeks!

Do you sit at a desk? My back has just started hurting this week so have bought in a lumbar support from home. I don't think i'll ever get a risk/health and safety assessment! 

xx


----------



## Lilli

Hello, 
Yes, major kicks every day. One on sunday morning made me physically jump with surprise from the force of it!!! And last night we could SEE baby moving! :happydance: It happened one night last week but hubby missed it. Last night i was just lying flat on my back for a minute and it started and carried on for about 5 minutes! Whole belly was moving and little feet/hands were prodding out. It was amazing! :thumbup:
i work for the police so they are very careful to make sure that they anything they can to help. I had a bad back a few years ago so already have a decent chair with pump up lumbar support. Was a bit of a shock when i wheeled into my desk the other day, the arms of the chair usually stop me but instead my belly stopped me! :haha:
So didn't want to get up this morning, went into work, printed off a calendar and by 7.30am had worked out that if i leave at 36 weeks, with AL etc i only have 47 working days left!!! :happydance: Correction, 46!!! Made me feel better and got me through the day. 
How is everyone doing?
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Aww, so exiting that everyone is feeling well, babies are getting bigger and more wriggly. 
I am also counting my days to maternity leave, but still unsure when I should start. I am probably going to go on the 17th of July, which leaves me a few weeks to get settled and put my feet up before the baby arrives. 
I am back at work this week after last week's illness and have SO much to do. I am also struggling to concentrate big time, has anyone else got the same problem?

I am having a bit of a down day today, because of my family. It's a really long story, but basically, my mum is very controlling and very old fashioned and she always had unrealistic expectations when it comes to me. Somehow, my 2 sisters escaped that! It comes down to her not being happy with my decisions and criticising me whatever I do. Fortunately, she lives in a different country and although I make the effort to keep in touch on a weekly basis, it's really tiring me know. I bought her tickets to come and visit me for a week in June, but she was unhappy, because she wanted to come for the baby's christening... (I don't think I am going to be able to fund her plane tickets when the baby arrives!!). Now, I've heard from my dad that she was unhappy that I didn't invite him over for Easter, apparently. I got really cross about this! He's just been over for 4 days at Christmas-again, I bought him train tickets, fed him, entertained him...
I think they are such an ungrateful bunch. I helped them out financially on a number of occasions as well ( they are very irresponsible financially). 
Phew, feels better now I got it out of my system.


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi all. Lots of wriggly babies it seems! Not had any really huge kicks yet but lots of smaller ones and lots of wriggles, feels like hiccups in my tummy! Hubby loves feeling baby move, I think it makes it more real for him and something he can experience with me.

Satine, sorry you're having a hard time with your family. I'm lucky enough to be quite close to my mum (good job as she lives around the corner) and hubby's family are lovely too but I do know that its the ones closest to you that can upset you the most too (not seen my dad or any of his side since I was 18). Sometimes you just have to grin and bear it and know that you are making a wonderful new family with baby x

My house is such a mess and I'm hosting a pampered chef party tonight! We're decorating our room so thats in chaos and we're sleeping in the spare room so thats in chaos too! Oh well, I think i'll just make downstairs lookall lovely and tidy and shut the doors to the bedrooms!! Got a couple of people coming over who haven't been here before so I've got a horrible feeling that they're going to want a 'tour' of the house!

I was planning on starting my mat leave on my due date and taking the last two weeks before that as annual leave but hubby has put doubts in my mind now and I'm not sure what to do. I have 2 more weeks of annual leave I can use which i was saving cos I'll get 'paid' it in april if I don't use it but now I'm wondering if i should add it to the start of my mat leave. It's not often I'll get the chance to book a chunk of time off like that and maybe it'll be nice to have some time before baby arrives, especially if the weathers nice. I don't know if I'll get bored though. What happens if the baby comes early during my annual leave? Does that then become mat leave and I still have my annual leave to take? Might have to speak to HR about it.


----------



## MrsWifey

Has anyone else been getting cramps in their feet/legs? The other day i got cramp in my foot at work and last night I got it in my right foot and my left calf and when I move in bad at night my muscles spasm as if I'm about to get cramp, I'm thinking that this is a pregnancy symptom I'm not going to avoid. Maybe it's my pennance for not having any morning sickness, lol! :sad2:


----------



## Lilli

Hey MrsW, yes, i have been getting cramps in my calves too but only during the night. Banana before bed might help? or during the day for your day ones... 
If baby was to come early whilst you were on AL, they change it to maternity leave and i guess your AL would be banked for when you return?

Sorry you're having an annoying time with your parents Satine. Do you think they take for granted that you'll help them out so forget to be thankful? Family hey? i'm sort of not talking to my mum at the moment but am meant to be staying with her at easter... all just a bit to annoying! All my family is 200 miles away. I miss my sister and havent met my neice yet :cry: but the thought of driving to yorkshire makes my back hurt even more. Going to brave it in a couple of weeks though...

My friend who is 10 weeks ahead of us is doing NCT classes at the moment and all of those ladies are shocked that she's working up to 37 weeks... i think a lot of them commute into london though. I'm just so fed up of this place... 46 working days to go :happydance:


----------



## Susie0924

Hi Ladies,
Glad to hear that babies are all doing so well! Maternity leave is a huge piece of the pregnancy process when you're working outside of the home. I am fortunate that my hubby and I own our own business and so I can work from home. :). When I had my 1st child I went out on maternity leave from a corporate job and then never went back! 

Yes, I have been getting the crampy legs as well, mostly at night. They are terrible and sometimes feel like you can't get the muscle to stop spasming! :(. I will have to try the bananas...

It's interesting to see the shared stories about families-- we can't pick them can we? :). I have not spoken to my parents since I was 22, but my in-laws are lovely. At least they try! Sometimes they are bossy or get easily offended if we don't follow their parenting advice (like giving a little whiskey to a teething baby-- ack!), but they mean well and do try. :). I guess my biggest family annoyance right now is certain family being negative about baby names we like. Anyone else having this same experience? Seems no matter what we say we're thinking of, a few of them have something rude to say about the name itself or even how the initials look! One of my pet peeves I guess... :)

Hang in there ladies!


----------



## kaths101

Hi Ladies, Im sorry to hear some of you are having family problems. I m very lucky in that I get on well with my mum and dad and they live just over the road from me (very handy for babysitting :winkwink:) and my OHs family are lovely and very generous and seem to be offering to buy things for us left right and centre which is lovely - so far so good. It must be so difficult at a time like this to have family fall outs but Satine yours do sound very ungrateful considering you are paying for their tickets :growlmad:

Im not getting the cramping, Im wondering whether I have a hint of SPD, I get terrible pain in my lady bits at times and also if im sitting a long time, my tail bone is absolutely agony..

Despite all that, I still sometimes think im not pregnant, especially in the morning when I wake up, I dont feel so bloated and baby doesnt move so much in the mornings (lazy like his daddy) and I generally feel really well, im sleeping well, not getting up in the night so much and dont feel so bloated - by the evening Im feling pretty blurgh but im making the most of this pregnancy lark and really enjoying it at the moment.... wonder how long it will last :haha:??


----------



## Lilli

oh i had such a traumatic moment yesterday... I've had really bad stretching pains the last three days, really stinging the vertical length of my tummy... anyway, this brought on a bit of a dodgy gasey tummy with lots of toilet trips. So i was on late shift last night, only about 5 people left in the building... i went to the kitchen to wash my cup, checked the coast was clear and let out a rumbling fart! :blush: but then i properly wet my pants!!! :blush: Oh it was so bad! i hadnt even thought i needed a wee?! :shrug: 
Considered hand washing and drying my knickers under the blowers but figured it'd be just my luck that the one other female in the building would come in... Oh the wonderful side effects of pregnancy! 
I used to blush a lot when i was a teenager but managed to get it under control in my 20's, now though, blushing everyday!

Count down to my 4D scan on may 1st! :happydance: 

Anyone else dreaming about their baby's? Last nights dream was a boy, involved breast feeding and me dropping the baby (i was very upset).


----------



## satine51

Thanks for all the support ladies. I am feeling better about the whole situation today, just trying to concentrate on my new family unit that I am creating! Having said that; hope you don't mind if I ever need to vent again on the same subject! Thank god my OH's family is lovely. :flower:

MrsWifey, so nice that your hubby can feel the baby move. Mine felt it just twice so far, my little kicker needs to get a bit stronger (or it could be something to do with my anterior placenta?) How did the party go, did anyone notice the mess upstairs? :blush: I haven't had any cramps touch wood, but it could be something to do with the fact I am currently addicted to bananas! I've heard they help a lot.

Susie, we have decided that we are not going to share our name ideas with anybody, until the baby is born. I know my controlling mum too well. She would start giving me her 'ideas' on what we should name OUR baby. People seem very opinionated when you are pregnant, have you noticed? Like it's not your life and choices and your baby but some kind of collective responsibility. I find it infuriating!

Kaths, I also feel less bloated and less pregnant in the mornings, but only until I catch the reflection in bathroom mirror. Booby Mama that's my new name! :haha: A bit scared about my suddenly expanding physique and feeling constantly hungry, which doesn't help. I try eat little but very often, but try tell the baby :wacko:

Lilli, I know I shouldn't laugh but I almost peed my pants when I heard your story :rofl::rofl:

I am having very, very vivid dreams but weird ones as well. I don't generally dream about my baby, but often about not getting to hospital on time, other people's babies, etc. :dohh:

I had another hormonal rant at my Hubby yesterday, for being too relaxed about kitting out nursery. We haven't bought anything major yet! I also was upset because I failed to be the highest bidder on ebay for a lovely moses basket. We may be getting a new one now, LOL! 

On a different note, has anyone been to Babies R' Us? I got their catalogue yesterday and some of the furniture looks lovely, seems cheaper than mothercare but not sure about the quality?


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, we haven't bought anything major yet either! we have some baby clothes but only basics... We're going to Babies'r'us tomorrow (or at least plan to) there's also a Mothercare and Mamas and Papas in the same shopping estate.
Just been for physio and she doesn't want to see me for 4 weeks now... basically said there isn't a great deal more she can do for me. Got two different bump belts to wear and a few exercises to do... 
taken a half day cos i couldn't face going back to work. might go do a bit of gardening instead. :)
We aren't sharing names either. I have on here but don't want my family or friends judging... 
Feeling a little bit down today but not entirely sure why. Ho hum, i'll snap out of it :)
Happy friday everyone!


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi, party went well on weds, everyone seemed to enjoy it and they all apend enough for me to get some host freebies so all round a successful evening!

I've now decided that I want to use all my holiday allowance to have 4 weeks leave before baby arrives, just need to talk to my manager about it now. I'm sure he'll be ok but it would make my last day at work the first day of sale (I work at next) which is one of the busiest days of the year! I figured that I'll have someone covering me and that by assistant manager has done tons of sales anyway so I'm sure they'll cope!

Satine, don't worry we haven't bought anything major either and probably won't for at least another month until we've got a bit further with our decorating. Having said that i went to boots to buy some luch today and couldn't resist looking at the baby clothes, they're doing 3 for 2 on all baby products and if you join the parenting club you get 10 points (10p) for every £1 you spend on baby stuff too so got some cute outfits.

Generally feeling quite good pregnancy wise. I wake up about 3am every night to go to the loo but as it's only once per night I think that's not too bad really. Felt lots of movement today, baby kicked/moved every time I sat down!


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies, 
I am feeling positively GIGANTIC today! bending over hurts my tummy :( We went to Mothercare, Mamas and Papas and Babies'r'us today. All a bit exhausting. 
In Mothercare we were looking at the Bugaboos but then i spotted the Babystyle Oyster, which in my opinion is a cheaper version of the Bugaboo, but has a better pushchair seat as it is angle adjustable etc. Think i want it...
In M&P's we saw some gorgeous cots, expensive but so nice and sturdy. To be honest Babies'r'us was a bit of a disappointment, it was only a small section of Toy'r'us i guess but everything on display was a bit grubby and jammed in so you couldn't see them properly. A few buggys but on really high stands so you couldn't get to them... Had some cute clothes there though. 
My in laws want to buy us the buggy or the cot which is very kind of them, not sure which to let them get us... :)
We bought an Angelcare baby monitor with sensor for under the mattress. I got it for my sister 3 years ago and it's still working with no complaints, so we got the updated version. 
So so tired, we went out for dinner last night and didn't get to bed till midnight... might have to go to bed now!
Oh and sadly i have had to remove my wedding rings :( they were just starting to feel tight and i didnt want to get to the point of having them cut off so took them off before that happened! feels weird not having them...
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

I've had my sexing scan yesterday at babybond and.............................................we are having a GIRL!!!:happydance::happydance:
We are both over the moon. She is a very stubborn young lady, she definitely wanted to keep us guessing. I had to roll on the table from left to right, then was asked to do a few jumps so that she moves, because her legs were crossed!
Just imagine me with my belly exposed, all covered in jelly, jumping up and down to the amusement of my darling Husband :haha:
I was then told to go for a walk and have something sweet to eat, which sometimes helps apparently. I went to have a bottle of coke and some chococate biscuits. It helped just enough to get a quick potty shot. We are both just over the moon. I had an incling after my NHS scan that it's a girl, but the sonographer was very non-commital and we just wanted to double check.

I AM SO HAPPY!!! :happydance:

Similarly to you Lilli, we also went to babies r us, after getting a lovely catalogue, but all their bedding looked tatty. It could be that the shop itself wasn't very well laid out, it was all a bit grotty. Mamas & Papas was a completely different story though... we didn't buy anything, but I've got my eyes set on nursery furniture from mothercare and some other pieces from Ms&Ps!
I had my eyes on Oyster for a long time and I think that's what we are going to go for. We are pram shopping with MIL next Saturday, how exciting! They aslo very kindly offered to offer to buy our pram and cot. I had my eyes on Icandy peach as well, but I don't think I can justify spending almost a grand on a pram? 
Yippee, can't wait to start getting things! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lilli

Hello, 
Congratulations on your girl Satine :) Very exciting. Have you got some names? Less than 2 weeks until we find out what we are having. I cant wait now!
Really fed up at work now, told one of my managers how fed up i was and he started talking to me about "finding a little project for me to do", urm, no thanks! leave me alone in my corner, dont talk to me and dont invent something for me to do! He asked if i wanted any training. Really? what's the point?!?!?! grrrrrrr
Sorry, needed to get that out. :)
At least it's going to be sunny this week, always makes me feel better! 
:hugs:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

congrats on your little girl Satine thats fantastic!!

We looked at prams/buggies over the weekend and although we loved the bugaboo we have settled on the Uppababy vista which seems to do most of the same. Also when we order it next week we'll get a maxi-cosy cabrio car seat free, which makes it better value. My mum and dad have offered to buy our cot, matress and bedding so we are really lucky too. I went into Boots and so nearly bought baby clothes but I restrained!!

I could moan all day about my work, its just so dull! I spend most of my day looking at baby stuff on the web or staring out my window.

Hope your all well xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

love the mama and papas stuff, we're going with a woodland theme in our nursery so might get some of the hodge podge range bits! xx


----------



## kaths101

Hey girls, we are slacking!!! this thread is dropping down the page so I thought I had better post :haha: 

Well not much to report here, baby has been very quiet the last few days, Im trying not to panic but ive hardly felt anything. Ive been using my doppler and baby is there so I guess he is just being lazy or maybe turned round so I cant feel the kicks so much.

I hope you are all well. ive started a list of everything i need, its growing all the time! Luckily my Oh grandparents are buying the pram and carseat, my mum and dad will buy something big. OH dad has bought us the angelcare movement and sound monitor and my sister has a cot so thats most of the big stuff sorted. I have LOADS of clothes but now need to get baby baths and things like that sorted out. 
My friend had twin boys 3 weeks ago which is very handy as im getting her moses basket and probably alot of other hand me downs!! :happydance:


----------



## satine51

Hi All, it is quite quiet in here indeed. I am excited about my V day tomorrow yay!! Apart from that, I have been really busy at work so really pleased I'll have a lovely long break now (we are coming back to work on the 3rd of May).:coffee:
Any plans for Easter ladies? I am really hoping we will get some shopping done, I am growing ever so impatient with my Hubby.:growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:
We have decided to swap bedrooms, so someone has to move the furniture around. I wish he was more enthusiastic about getting the nursery ready! 
We are going pram shopping with MIL next Saturday, but I want to order car seat and nursery furniture already!! 
We have chosen maxi-cosi pebble and addington set from mothercare. 
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

If I don't get to but the big stuff, I am definitely going shopping without hubby next week to get some stuff myself. Otherwise, we will never going to get there (yes, I am hormonal and over reacting!!, LOL) 

If I don't speak to you before, have a lovely Easter, to you and your LOs!! :hugs:xx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies, 
I had my 24 week midwife appointment today... my uterus is measuring 26 weeks! :wacko: Eeeek! i asked if it was cos i'm a bit over weight and she said no, it could be because the baby is sitting breech - bum down, head up arms and legs across me, so making my uterus higher than if baby was lying across me...
Plenty of time for baby to tip the other way up though, so i'm not worried about the upside down factor, just hope it doesn't mean baby is HUGE?! 
I worry when baby goes quiet for a few days, it seems to have crazy wiggle days then nothing for ages. I'm finding it harder and harder to find a heart beat on the doppler too. i find it for seconds then it's gone but i can hear all the swishing and movement and s/he kicks the doppler so its ok. :thumbup:
But now i have 11 days off work!!! soooooo nice :happydance: Weekend here then yorkshire on monday.
Looking forward to lots of sleeping in these next few days!
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

I spoke to my manger about starting my leave a bit earlier and he was fine with it so my last day is now 15th July. As we're practically at the end of April, that's only 2 1/2 months away - eek!

Starting to look and feel like a proper preggo now, having to hold onto things to bend down to the floor and I keep catching myself walking around with my hand on my bump!

I know what you mean about lots of wriggles then nothing for ages. They other day I woke up up 4am and then suddenly started stressing that i hadn't felt baby move much that day and what if somethings wrong and should I call the midwife in the morning but what if someting is wrong and I'd never forgive myself for not doing anything about it so should I go to A&E now.......!!!! I was lying in bed prodding my belly and hubby woke up and wondered what on earth i was doing, as soon as he put he had on my tummy baby kicked! Much relieved, I finally went back to sleep!

I was thinking abour getting one of these
https://www.hi-baby.co.uk/acatalog/Jacobs_Adder_Baby_Kick_Counter.html


----------



## Lilli

It's my V day ladies! :cloud9:
I have been SOOOOOOOO hot today... i sat with my feet in a bucket of cold water for a while then hubby surprised me with a kiddies paddling pool! haha :thumbup: love it! 
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hey its my V day today too!! :happydance:
Lilli a paddling pool sounds fab!! I might hint at my OH - I will need it come August! 

MrsWifey mine has had quiet days too but last night I think he was doing proper somersaults - I actually felt him do a full turn - very wierd feeling!!
I still dont know when im going on maternity leave I think I will see nearer the time.
Im meant to have my 24 week midwife appt this week but couldnt get in so im going next week - Cant believe were this far already :wacko:


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi mummies, how are you all?

I've got my midwife appt this afternoon, feels like ages since I saw her! I also realised that after this one I see her every 3 weeks now! Also realised yesterday that I finish work in 10 weeks - eek! My maternity cover went in the vacancy bulletin at work yesterday, so wierd seeing my job being advertised. Getting quite excited about being at home with baby even if it is only for a year, I plan on making the most of it (and then hopefully getting pg so I can do it again!

Work has quietened down a bit now the easter hols are over and the weather has cooled. It's nice to have a couple of quiet days but I hope the warm weather come back soon.

Is everyone watching the Royal Wedding tomorrow? I'm working but hubby's going away surfing for the weekend so i'm going to get some yummy food and settle in to watch it on fri eve.

I've been getting quite emotional again this week. I was in tesco express and a woman fell over by the door. I didn't see her fall but when she sat up her whole cheekbone area came up in a bruise instantly, she must have fallen right on her face. I felt so awful for her and then suddenly thought 'what if it had been me who fell like that'! I was in the queue waiting to pay fighting back tears thinking how ridiculous I am for crying cos someone else fell over!!

Baby is starting to make life a bit uncomfortable now but I love my bump. Hubby has started to call it 'Little L' because it's name is either Lana or Logan. I really like it cos it seems more like a real name than 'cub' or 'baby'. Do you talk much to your babies? I do in my head but feel a bit silly doing it out loud, calling it Little L seems to make it easier though, like it's a real little person.

I hope you and babies are all well, are we all papayas now? Congrats on V Days too x


----------



## MrsWifey

Just saw my ticker and realised I miscounted by a week, been telling everyone I'm now 23 weeks and I'm actually 24!! Yippee!


----------



## satine51

Hi Mrs Wifey and all! 

It's amazing how far we have come, I reckon it's all going to go pretty fast from now on. I am fortunate to have those 3 days in between banks hols off work and I am making the most of it! My bump is getting bigger every day and belly button popped out already, it's actually quite sensitive area and I don't like touching it.
I went a bit shopping crazy yesterday, bought some more clothes in mothercare and boots and I reckon we are ok for all the basics now. I am hoping that family and friends will spoil her with a few cute outfits. I also bought some medela bottles, maternity pads etc! 
1st baby toy https://www.sophielagirafe.co.uk/p/...a+Girafe+++Sophie+the+Giraffe+-+Blister+Pack/ I just couldn't resist, she is so cute and also reminds me of a rubber toy I had as a baby.
We are also going on a shopping trip with MIL on Saturday. She is buying our pram!! :happydance::happydance:

I am hoping to get the house sorted today and do a bit of gardening and grocery shopping for hols. I am feeling quite achey and out of breath though, so maybe it's too ambitious! Definitely going to be watching Royal Wedding tomorrow!! :flower::flower:

I am also quite emotional MrsWifey, doesn't take much to make me cry!! 
I love the fact that I could see our LO kicking through my stomach from the outside, so CUTE!! I talk to her sometimes, but it still feels a bit strange to just talk to my tummy. I keep rubbing it lots though, hope she feels love and comfort through that.


----------



## satine51

Hi Ladies,

Are you enjoying long weekend? We did more baby shopping yesterday and we got a pram!! :happydance::happydance:
We did finally decide to go with Oyster in Grape with a matching cary cot.
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle

I also had a bit of a scare with our LO, but all is well. See my post in 2nd trimester:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ts-tmi-pink-discharge-drama.html#post10368747
:flower:


----------



## kaths101

satine51 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Are you enjoying long weekend? We did more baby shopping yesterday and we got a pram!! :happydance::happydance:
> We did finally decide to go with Oyster in Grape with a matching cary cot.
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle
> 
> I also had a bit of a scare with our LO, but all is well. See my post in 2nd trimester:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ts-tmi-pink-discharge-drama.html#post10368747
> :flower:

Aw Satine I just read your thread, Im so glad everything is ok. What a worry. 
Its really nice that your midwives are lovely at the hospital. I have had nothing but a good experience at my hospital too so far which is nice and something I dont have to panic about. I just hope the midwife on THE day is nice!!
Well I hope your little one keeps kicking, mine has been quite a bit lately its funny when you can see your stomach moving. OH put his cheek on bump the other day and he got a kick in the face :haha: but that is the first time he had felt baby so it was lovely..

Hope you are all well - were almost in 3rd tri!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

Hello my lovely ladies!
I am back from my week in yorkshire and am totally exhausted! It was a manic week but fab cos i got to meet my niece Chloe, who is now 6 weeks and has nearly outgrown her 0-3 month clothes! Didn't do any nappies and managed to avoid all baby sick but had some really good cuddles :)
:cloud9: So yesterday, we went and had our scan... IT'S A BOY! :blue:
I will try to attach some 4D photos... It was so amazing, love my little baby boy :happydance: Hubby is totally over the moon, really, really :wohoo:
Told his bloomin mother and she goes "oh, right" followed by a long silence... DH was like "what? what's wrong?" and she says she's always wanted a girl to do things with!!!! WTF?! I just went, "oh, that's nice". Silly old bag. :trouble:
We talk to baby, oooh, i can say 'him' now! When hubby talks to him real close to my tummy baby gets all wriggly! it's cute.
hmmm, photos wont attach, they could be too big, i'll try to resize them... :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWifey

Satine, what a scary thing to happen, so glad everythings ok. A couple of weeks ago i woke up at 4am panicing that I hadn't felt little L move much that day and spent 10 mins moving about and proding bump, hubby woke up put his hand on my belly and baby kicked straight away!

Congrats on the bouncy boy Lilli, have you got a name yet?

I went to Asda today cos I saw leaflet about their 'baby event' but it was rubbish, all the best bargains had sold already. I got some cropped cotton/linen trousers though which should see me through the summer and then went to mothercare to get measured for a bra, 34D woohoo! (normally only a 32B!). They had some really nice styles and not too pricey but not the ones I wanted in my size so going to pop into the branch near where i work tomorrow to see if they have them.

Good to see some different fruit/veg on the tickers again!!


----------



## Lilli

Here are my 4d pics... He wouldn't move for us to see him straight on!
:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







babyk1.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 0









babyk2.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0









babyk3.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 0









babyk4.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## satine51

Congratulations Lilli, he is so adorable! Don't worry about MIL, some people are just so silly and insensitive. I am looking forward to the day when people stop having opinions on my pregnant body and pregnancy in general. I am going back to work today after a week off and I am dreading people's comments and them staring at my bump! I am proud of it, don't get me wrong but sometimes it's too much. 
x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi Ladies, Hope you've all had a fab easter and bank holiday weekend!

Satine, you must be so relieved everything was ok after the scare, sounds like you have some lovely hospital midwifes! My community ones have been useless, not seen the same one twice and I've got no idea what i'd do if something happened. Got my 24 week appointment next monday.

Lilli - congrats on being team blue!! What amazing 3D pictures you have, he is so clear and adorable! Did you have any idea that you were having a boy?

Fab news on all the V-Days! Steaming ahead now :) My V-Day is this thursday and I can't wait!

So how are the aches and pains of PG going? my back is killing me sat at my desk and i've been off the last 11 days. Have sent my MAT B1 form to HR today so thats another step closer to the maternity leave :)

We've moved bedrooms now too, spent the Easter break re-decorating - have gone with a blue/green colour for the baby's room! House is such a mess though, couldn't have coped if i'd been much more pregnant!

take care xxx


----------



## Susie0924

Hi Ladies! I hope you all had a wonderful Easter Holiday and are feeling well. My boys both have baseball season now, and I feel run ragged from all the driving back & forth between practices and games! I feel a bit like I have no time to myself...

The weather is beginning to really warm up, and I am feeling HOT on some days that are only in the 60's! Getting a bit worried about making it through the real summer heat... :) 

Congratulations on the baby girl Satine! Welcome to team pink-- hehe!! ;)

Take good care ladies!!


----------



## satine51

So pleased that everyone is doing well. It's 100 days till B day today!! Yay!! :happydance:
I can't believe how quickly it's gone. I have already started lurking on 3rd trimester, but it's really scary! It's like moving from 1st to second all over again. I feel very comfortable with all the newbie threads on 2nd, because I feel so experienced, lol! 3rd tri forum is all about Braxton Hicks and labour, eek!!! :wacko:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

3rd Tri - scary!! I'm still a few weeks off that :)

It's my V day today - yay!!

xx


----------



## Lilli

Yey, congrats on your v day Jax! :)
All seems so mad that we started talking when our babies were the size of grape or something and now they are big, strong punching, kicking little boys or girls...
for some reason, i thought i was having a girl, but didn't mind either way. Hubby is totally over the moon to be having a little boy so i'm glad we found out. Love my baby, love looking at his little face, makes me smile :happydance:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

that is a fantastic photo Lilli, i'd be smiling too - he looks so sweet! :)


----------



## kaths101

Hello everyone

Had my midwife appt today all was well and baby was kicking the doppler lol I have my glucose test in 3 weeks (as diabetes runs in my family) Have to be at the hospital 3 hours!!! eek will have to buy lots of magazines! 
I also have to have my anti D at 28 weeks so that was all booked in today - its all seems very real now - only 15 weeks to go!! that is going to go so quick.

Lilli, I love your 4d pics - I would love to have some done - I think I might ask for an early b'day present :thumbup:

So how many boys and girls do all us buddies have then?.. I will do a quick tot up - so far I think we have:
Kaths101 - Boy
Lilli - Boy
Satine - Girl
Mrs Wifey - yellow
Jaxblackmore - Boy

Susie/Jaxblackmore/Angie - do you know yet? Sorry if ive missed it.. And we havent heard from babywisher for a while I hope she is ok xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

We're expecting a little boy so another blue for the list!

Wow that seems like a long time in hosp for a test? Do you know what happens?

xx


----------



## MrsWifey

Lilli, such a cute little baby you've got there, gorgeous!

Kaths, yep I'm staying team yellow, all shall be revealed in about 100 or so days!!

The first 4 months seemed to drag on for ages, christmas feels like a lifetime ago but now time seems to be speeding up each day. A bit scary but so exciting too!

Bump seems to be growing by the day although I bought a maxi dress in New look today which was non-maternity and size XS! It's for my nephews christening and looks really nice on, tried on some maxi dresses and they just drowned me and made me look frumpy. In this one I still look slim but with a lovely round bump.

Got a busy month ahead, my 30th, then first wedding anniversary and then into June with hubby's 30th and the extension being built. I'm still quite chilled now but I think by the end of June I could see myself getting stressed out with baby preparations, leaving work preparations and house extensions etc! Hubby and I both have a week off in June so if we can get pram and nursery sorted then I think it'll be ok.

Has anyone done/going to do pregnancy yoga?


----------



## MrsWifey

LOL! I've got some vouchers for go karting days that I need to exchange for something else so went to google, typed in 'virgin experience' and then realised what I'd put and was too scared to open my eyes to see what it came up with! Luckily it found the right site but I was a bit worried.....


----------



## Lilli

MrsWifey said:


> LOL! I've got some vouchers for go karting days that I need to exchange for something else so went to google, typed in 'virgin experience' and then realised what I'd put and was too scared to open my eyes to see what it came up with! Luckily it found the right site but I was a bit worried.....

haha :haha: that made me laugh!
When is your birthday? i'm 30 next wednesday (11th)! :thumbup:
Kaths, this is who we had the scan with https://www.4d-ultrasoundscan.co.uk/ they were very good and professional and did all the proper growth measurements too then plotted them onto the curves. All of ours fell within the normal ranges, so just another point of reassurance. Just wish i'd drunk a pint of fresh orange to make him wake up! lazy baby! Wont be saying that once he's born :)
Thanks for saying he's cute ladies, i think so but am bound to be biased! :cloud9:
Got a semi arsey email from HR today... apparently i should've given written notice of when i want to start maternity leave 15 weeks before i want to... the email pointed out that my baby was due in 14 weeks so i clearly should've sent the form in by now... ooops, haha. I rang and played the baby brain card and they were fine about it, just told me to send it pronto. :dohh:
I do pilates every week. It's not pregnancy pilates but they are all trained in dealing with pregnant people... i find it's good just to make me do a bit of exercise. Started doing a stability ball (yoga ball) class on a saturday too. Not specifically for preggers ladies but i like just rolling around on it! :)
And i had my first NCT class last tuesday night. It was really good actually, nice load of people, think we'll get a lot out of it including some new friends, hopefully! :thumbup:
I'm feeling really happy and positive today. Cant wait to meet my little man! :hugs:


----------



## Lilli

Eeek, just gone a little nuts and bought an electric breast pump and bottle set (half price), a microwave steriliser (reduced) and a swinging crib (half price) all from Babies R Us!
We were looking at swinging cribs in John Lewis today and decided to get one for while baby is tiny and in with us - better ventilation than a moses basket, especially if it is warm in august... and this one would've been double what we were going to spend, reduced to same price. Love a bargain :)
And feel better for having bought a few more bits!
Walked through M&S today and fell in love with so many cute little baby boy clothes. Hubby had to drag me away...
Hope you are all well?
I'm really so so acidic at the moment, need to get some gaviscon or something!
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Aww Lilli your little boy is so cute! I had a 4D preview at babybond gender scan, but she kept putting hands in front of her face, so we didn't see much! I saw her moving her mouth though, as if she was telling us something , LOL!
We also started buying things and I am planning to empty the nursery today and start geting it ready. Maybe I'll pick up some paint samples from homebase today as well!
We are thinking of putting a tree decal on one of the walls and I saw some gorgeous ones on Etsy:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/70411996/enormous-cherry-blossom-tree-with-birds

https://www.etsy.com/listing/69814163/on-sale-item-blossoming-tree-with

Is anyone else getting decals?


----------



## MrsWifey

I really like the wall decals, especially the first one. There's lots on ebay cheaper than the etsy ones so check them out too. I really like a quote one I've seen '_We made a wish....and you came true'._

Happy Birthday for wednesday Lilli, I'm 30 on the 26th may. What have you got planned for yours? Everyone keeps asking me what I want for my birthday but we got married last year, moved to lovely house, having an extension done, baby on the way.... I can't actually think of anything that I want! We're going to have a party later in the summer once the house is sorted out but I feel like we should do something for our actual birthdays too (hubby is 30 2 weeks after me).


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, i really like the first one too. Not sure what to do with our nursery cos we are wanting to move in the not to distant future... but if they were peel off ones... might go for a jungle/animal one.
I'm finding it really hard to come up with suggestions for what people can get me for my birthday. Hubby was going to get me an eternity ring for 30th and as a 'push present' (haha, love it) but my fingers have expanded so i don't want to buy one now and not be able to wear it... 
Baby is so active now, i've got a big wooly jumper on and the force of his kicks is making it move! Love my baby :)
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Looks like we are all similar age! I am 30 on the 3rd of August :happydance:
I have no idea what I'd like for my birthday. I think I'd like something to treat myself AFTER our LO is born, like vouchers for clothes or something like that. I'd really like an Ipad2, but it's quite pricey and with all the baby expenses I don't really mind as long as we have everything for the baby!! :thumbup:

I will have a look on ebay for decals as well, thanks for the tip MrsWifey! I saw that quote as well, it's so sweet but it makes me cry! :cry: (oh, the hormones) We have chosen the paint for the nursery today and I have more or less sorted the room out (nesting instinct kicked in big time!!) :hangwashing: Well, obviously it's just the beginning, but at least it's not full of cr*p, just bags of baby things :thumbup:
Can't be bothered to go to work tomorrow, it's getting harder and harder and I have so much to do before I leave. 
Btw Lilli, I am also very acidic-Rennie seems to help temporarily...


----------



## JaxBlackmore

I saw that quote on one born every minute and cried!! lol xx

You all sounds well on the way to being prepared! Hopefully the few bits I ordered from M&P will turn up today. I have my 24 weeks midwife appointment today, not sure what this one will be about! Baby kicked pretty much all day on Saturday which was really nice and then yesterday and today he's been really quiet! I guess he needed to rest after all his activity!

Have good mondays xx


----------



## Lilli

Aw, Satine, you're an august baby as yours will be! growing up did you like having a summer holiday birthday? did you feel funny being (one of) the youngest in your school year? 
When we started off trying to get pregnant i was all like, right, so we wont try between here and here cos i dont want baby being born when its hot and blahblahblah... then as time went on, it was just, lets have a baby! Didnt try in october as my friends wedding is 9th of july and i wouldnt want to miss it! Then get preggers in Nov, maybe the month off from stressing over the 2ww helped?! :)
Just had a funny experience, there was a foot (i'm guessing) pushing against my tummy making a lump stick out, so i pushed it and it pushed back! So i pushed again and he kicked me! And then again! :happydance: It was so surreal. It's just so bizarre that my little person in my tummy just made the concious decision to push me back and where to kick me... he's thinking?! :cloud9: 
Love it!
Anyone washed their baby clothes yet? what washing powder are you going to use? i get confused with the non-biological hypo-allergenic etc etc.
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Hi Lilli,

Funnily enough, mu Hubby is also an August baby. There will be 3 Leos in the house! I went to school abroad where rules where different so the youngest kids were born in December. What i didn't like that much was that at school you got to bring sweets for the whole class and kids would sign Happy Birthday but I never got that. Generally it is fun, because the weather is almost guaranteed to be great on my birthday so that's really cool!! :thumbup:
My DH regrets not being able to have his driving test done sooner (he was the last in his year), but nothing apart from that really.
We didn't plan the timing, because we were TTC for ages (I have PCOS) so I am just grateful that I got pregnant in the end!! (and I am having a clomid baby :baby:)
I like the fact I was born in August :happydance:


----------



## Lilli

oh yeah, when i was mentally planning timing, that was before i had come off the injection and before i realised that getting pregnant isn't as easy as it is on the telly... :shrug: Until you start trying you have no idea... i'm totally besotted with this little wriggler and so so grateful he is with me :cloud9:


----------



## kaths101

Hi all, My birthday is in July and my sister in August and we never had probs with summer birthdays. you need to be organised with birthday parties, letting people know etc but it was great - I had a lot of garden parties as the weather was always good. Im happy my baby is being born in August though it wasnt planned as we tried for 6 months, i do also worry that he will be one of the youngest though but hey ..

Lilli I bought a bottle set from toys are us too half price to £59.99 is that what you got? I think its closer to nature range. Looks fab!
Ive also got a swinging crib for our room - I had the same idea as you that he maybe wont get so hot and will get used to bars for when he goes into his cot - I also dont have room for the cot in our room so that was the main reason! I do have a moses basket as well incase he doesnt like it.


----------



## Lilli

hiya, i got the Closer to Nature Tommy Tippee stuff too. The electric breast pump came with some storage pots and bottles, it was about £47. Then the microwave steriliser which came with a bottle and dummy, think that was £16... I looked at the electric steriliser and bottle set but decided the microwave one would do the job. 
Think i have enough bottles and storage pots to get me started. I really want to breast feed but want to express as well so that hubby can do some feeding, more for their bonding than making him work! And i'm not sure how comfortable i will be BF'ing in public... 
Oh so much to learn!
And the swinging crib, yes, i thought cooler and more ventilation than a moses basket. It will fit in our room, a cot wouldn't and my sister is giving me her moses basket so i will have that downstairs for day time naps... And our 'nursery' is so small that we are going to hold off on buying a complete nursery set until we decide if/when we are moving house etc etc. 
Feel like things are coming together :happydance:


----------



## MrsWifey

So it seems most of us will be having a sober birthday this year then! We didn't really think about when we wanted baby to be born, we just wanted one! Took us a whole year though! I'm glad it's not too near christmas cos my mums birthday is in december and you have to wait a whole year to get pressies then no one can think of what to get!

We are so not prepared for baby! I told hubby that in about a months time I'll probably start getting stressed about getting everything ready for the baby and that was before we got this bit of news... Our extension which we were hoping to get done in June has been delayed because for the council being picky over the paperwork so it might not happen until July now or maybe even August!! Forget the nursery, I might not even have a habitable house, ahh! We are lucky that hubby's parents have a massive house so if it comes to it we might have to stay there for a couple of weeks while builder does the messy bits but it's still not the same as bringing baby home.


----------



## Lilli

Oh Wifey, i can totally empathise! We've been waiting to get our subsidence fixed, it's been dragging on for nearly two years now! We finally got the approved builder round at the beginning of April, all seemed fine except he wanted to make a proviso for new patio and balcony doors in case the current ones broke when they are taken out (the corners are no longer at right angles). Minor thing we thought... month later, numerous phone calls and emails they want to send someone else out to look! But they'll call back in a few days to make the appointment. I just went into melt down, poor hubby had me wailing down the phone, half my office stared in horror as i ran out then about 3 people came into the toilets to check on me... these hormones do lead to over reactions! Just so frustrating! I just want my house to be nice and clean and not falling down when baby arrives. I dont want builders in there when i'm on maternity leave and i dont want paint fumes in my lungs!
then i went to physio for my pelvis (which is feeling ok, touch wood) and got her to try and fix what i thought was a trapped nerve in my shoulder, to be told it is tendonitis. So i'm all strapped up like a parcel to hold my shoulder back.
NCT last night, lots of labour talk, slightly scared by the pictures (drawings, not photos)! just hoping that i am totally oblivious by that point and obviously i wont see him emerging. Just bizarre how the head comes out then your body miraculously rotates the baby so that the shoulders can come out! and that is why you need to do your pelvic floor exercises, to help turn the baby when it's half out!
sorry, rambling a bit! Birthday today and now i'm 30 and have baby brain it's not good! :)
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILLI :cake: 
Have a good one..Are you doing anything today? 

It all sounds very stressful MrsWifey and Lilli, I would hate to come home to builders too!!I never knew that about your body rotating the baby so thanks for the tip on pelvic floor..

I am only starting to stress about one thing after the birth and that is that every year my town has a carnival - stalls, red arrows, floats etc - goes on for 2 weeks. And for the second week my sister and bro in law brings my 2 nieces up and this happens to be the week im due!! I dont want her to not bring my nieces as they love it so much and its like a holiday for them as I live by the seaside and they really love the carnival but i really dont want them staying here when I bring the baby home.. its really stressing me out and dont know what to do. My OH only has 1 week off too so I want to spend that week with just the 3 of us and not have them here for the whole week. argggh they could stay with my mum and this will probably happen but I know they will be at my house more as I live over the road from my mum. Of course i want them all to meet him and pop over for a few hours but I know im not really going to be up for loads of choas that week and just want a nice chilled week with the 3 of us. 
Am i stressing over nothing??? Maybe I will be 2 weeks late and they will have gone home by then.. :shrug:
Anyway that was a nice vent!!! I think its maybe just our pregnancy hormones going crazy!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Happy Birthday Lilli! Hope you have a lovely day :flower:

I'd be the same Kaths, have a chat to them i'm sure they'll understand. It's going to be such a special time I think we can all get away with being a bit selfish xx


----------



## Lilli

thanks ladies! been a very long day full of cakes and sweets! hopefully going out for dinner tonight, just waiting to see how tired hubby is when he gets home from london... :thumbup:
Kaths, i agree with Jax, just say exactly how you feel and that it is worrying you already. Even if baby is late, you still wont be up for a carnival, just a gentle reminder that you wont be joining in much/at all this year should do the trick. They probably haven't even thought about it yet. Dont let it stress you out hun! Or get your mum to say it to your sister in a "well, of course you'll be staying with me this year... they'll need some peace and quiet to get into a routine..." type thing? :shrug:
Eeee, dont know about hubby, but i am WELL tired now! Maybe dinner out can wait until next week... :)
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Happy Birthday Lilli!! :wohoo:
Enjoy the day, hope you feel spoiled and pampered! :flower:

Sorry to hear about your building situations Lilli and Wifey. Sounds like a right nightmare, hugs :hugs: We were thinking of having an attic conversion done before LO is born, but abandoned the idea mainly due to lack of time and money. I can only imagine how stressful this must be, we only need to paint the nursery and I am stressing out already, but then I am really overly sensitive recently. 
Kaths, definitely talk to your family. I hate the way they just assume things sometimes. I am sure they will understand you may not be as eager or mobile and will need some peace and quiet to rest :hugs:
I am having a bad day, just had a rant on the forum and it made me feel a bit better
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nnoying-people-rant-warning.html#post10544994


----------



## Lilli

Hey Ladies, 
How you feeling today Satine? Work sucks hey? how long until you escape? :)
I posted in 3rd tri this morning! Had a bit of a weird one and thought it'd be ladies that were further ahead of us who would have the answer for me. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tting-umbilical-really-unhelpful-midwife.html
The midwife was horrible. I should've posted on here first and not even bothered ringing my doctors and waiting for a call back! I feel happier now that it probably was hiccups, poor little fella, it went on for ages! All i wanted was for the medical professional to say that to me though. Thankfully the 3rd tri ladies answered in record time and made me feel much much better :)
Definitley feel like moving into that section now. 2nd tri just seems to have got a bit repetitive and i dont find myself getting as involved with threads as i used to...
In quite a bit of back, hip and pubic symphasis pain today. think baby must be having another growth spurt. thankfully i have tomorrow off for a sleep in and generally lazy day! How're you all doing?
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Hi Lilli,

I have 46 working days left until I am gone, approximately.(not that I am counting, LOL!)
 I can&#8217;t decide whether to start maternity leave on the 11th or the 18th of July! I have so much to do, it&#8217;s probably wise to start later, but I will see how I feel...
They haven&#8217;t found my replacement yet. When is everyone else going? I&#8217;ve got a feeling that we talked about this before, but I have a bad case of baby brain, LOL!
Lilli, glad that you have your answer and it&#8217;s just hiccups! What would we do without this forum, huh? I am definitely ready to move over to 3rd, I may do it a day early (tomorrow!) 
Apart from that, I have a funny nerve pain in my bum/thigh area. Hope it goes away!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Aww Lilli, thats not a nice midwife encounter - how are you supposed to know, its all new! Sounds like the 3rd tri ladies know what they are talking about!

My last working day is July 26th - i so can't wait, it can't come quick enough! The back pain and tiredness is quite draining.

xx


----------



## MrsWifey

I hope you had a lovely birthday Lilli, did you do anything special to celebrate the big 3-0?

It's now been confirmed that the 8 weeks it takes the council to approve our planning permission starts from now so extension will be happening July/Aug! It's not worth delaying it cos once baby arrives there won't ever be a good time to do it so I figure may as well get on with it and get it over with as soon as possible and try to keep my legs crossed as long as I can! I might just have to force myself to spend my pre-baby maternity leave at the in-laws house lounging in their swimming pool (always a silver lining somewhere, lol!).

My last day at work in 15th July but I'm taking 4 weeks holiday so my actual mat leave doesn't start until 15 Aug, the day before baby is due.


----------



## Lilli

Wow, can i come and lounge by your in-laws pool with you? :) Lovely.
We went out for really nice dinner on my birthday, unfortunately hubby was a bit distracted by 3 Saracens Rugby players that came in for dinner! Kept saying to me "can you see? are they drinking? they've got a big match this sunday!" hmmph, then he said something about me being heavily pregnant, i was just like "what? i'm not heavily pregnant! i'll accept 'obviously' pregnant, but not heavily!" Silly hubby! 
my last day at work will be the 14th of july! i cant wait! taking a bit of annual leave so official maternity leave starts on the 25th of july. Has today off, just cos i can and it's been lovely. Long lie in, long bath, lazy wander round the shops... All good!
Going to yorkshire again this weekend, not really in the mood to be honest but don't know how many more times i'll make it up before baby arrives!
hope you all have a lovely weekend, 
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

woooo ive just realised im (and most of us) are in double digits!! time is flyin so fast!!!

Im still not sure when im going on maternity leave, I want to leave it as long as possible so I get longer afterwards. I might try to go to the first week of August :wacko: 
Does anyone know - I have 5 weeks of holiday to take then my 6 weeks at 90% will I have to take my 5 weeks first then go onto maternity pay? 

Does the maternity pay start automatically once the baby is born and I lose my holiday weeks?? I have to use my holiday by January and hopefully I wont be back at work by January so want to make sure I get my full holiday entitlement.

Sorry that prob doesnt make any sense at all! :dohh:

Take care ladies x


----------



## Lilli

Hi Kaths, 
You would have to check with your HR department... Here they let you carry a chunk over to next year, so a lot of people add it on to the end of their maternity leave, but then you'll get another years worth in january... they might not let you carry 5 weeks worth... It's also the case here that as soon as your baby is born or if you are off sick in the last month before you are due to go off, you go onto maternity leave/pay - i think this is more to do with if baby comes early. You could always finish at the beginning of Aug, have 2 weeks AL (take you to baby due date) and ask if they'll let you carry 3 weeks worth? I dont think i would last at work until 38 weeks... my back/pelvis problems seems to be on a plateau at the moment so are bareable but i've developed tendonitis in my shoulder and today have proper fat feet! 
I dont have anymore 5 day weeks now until i finish. You could always do that and take a day or two off per week if they wont let you carry it over...
I'm going to aquanatal this wednesday, quite exciting! Wouldnt be able to if i wasnt off work though as it is at lunchtime so it might only be very preggers ladies who are already on ML... 
Hope you are all well? :hugs:


----------



## Lilli

This might help?
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Parent...ilies/Pregnancyandmaternityrights/DG_10039631
Says you have to tell them 15 weeks before you go on ML... I thought it was just my HR being snotty cos i hadnt told them! :)
Ladies, we dont have 15 weeks left! in 15 weeks we'll be holding our babies!!! :cloud9:
Just said to hubby this morning that by this weekend, we'll have somewhere for our baby to sleep and have our furniture for his room. Makes it all more real! :happydance:


----------



## kaths101

ooo eeek Lilli thanks for all that, I havent told them yet when im going!! Its just our 'HR' is quite rubbish so dont want them to move the goalposts at the last minute. I will probably end up taking my 5 weeks before then, because they have already said we cant carry holiday into next year. i doubt i would be able to carry on either - probably being too optimistic to work up until 38 weeks, or do as you said and use a few days each week in the run up to me leaving...

AND I have booked my 4D scan today - I ummed and ahhhed for so long and in the end OH said he is going to buy it for my birthday :happydance:
I really dont want to regret not doing it - so its all booked for May 24th, I will be 27+6 then.. Cant wait and hope I get some decent pictures. I also get a DVD :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWifey

Kaths, my work don't let you carry over holiday from one year to the next but if you haven't used it all up at the end of the year cos of maternity leave then you get paid the equivilant. I've decided to use all mine before baby comes though so my actual mat leave doesn't start until day before due date, but I have 4 weeks off as holiday before that. I think once baby arrives it has to be mat leave but I would get your MATB1 form into your HR asap or they might not start paying your maternity on time.


----------



## satine51

Hi all, sounds like not only my HR dept is a bit rubbish. I have told them ages ago and gave them MATB1, but because my holiday is calculated from apr to march next year, I wanted to know how many days I'll get pro rata. I thought I'd just be able to say in a letter : this is the date I am leaving, from that day onwards I want to use whatever Annual leave I have and when it ends, to start my maternity. But it turns out I will have to officially book A/L, get it approved, then send them another letter advising of a different maternity start date... The worst thing is, that I have to give them 28 days notice if I want to change my maternity start date. What if I feel like I can't really cope at work and won't be able to get 28 days notice? I will just have to grit my teeth and survive I think!
Work is really bringing me down at the moment. I feel like because I am leaving my boss wants all these things done before I go (because nobody else knows how to do them) but all I want to do is to concentrate on finishing off things I've started, now starting new projects! I actually got so upset today I had a little cry at work. 
I requested for a one to one with my boss to explain how little time I have left and list things that I will not have time to do before I go. Hope it helps...

I am quite stressed recently generally, but it could also be hormones. I was in tears when I got an email from Mamas and Papas to say that my furniture range is out of stock. What? But I want it, and I want it now! I have placed an order already, hope they have it back in stock soon.

Sorry for moans, just having a bit of a bad day today.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi ladies,

I've not heard anything in ages from my HR either, I can only assume all is in hand, at least I hope so!

Kaths, I also booked a 4d scan yesterday! How exciting! what a wonderful gift from your oh. looking forward to seeing some pics!! ours is booked on the 2nd June and i'll be 28 weeks.

Ah Satine, i ordered stuff from mamas and papas and they also said it was out of stock after I ordered - so frustrating! It did however come through a few weeks later.

so are all of you third tri now? how are you finding it? still a few weeks for me!!

xx


----------



## MrsWifey

Sounds like you're having a bit of a rubbish week satine :hugs: 
My understandinmg is that you have to give 28 days notice to change your nat start day where practically possible so if you're finding it hard to cope then you should be able to change it cos you don't know how you'll be at the end of your pregnancy until you get there. Or as a plan B, if you have a day off sick in the last 4 weeks before you're due then your mat leave starts automatically so if you want to finish a bit earlier than planned then just call in sick on the day you want it to start.


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies, 
How is everyone today?
I was in such a bad mood yesterday but don't know why... weird! :)
I went to aquanatal today and really enjoyed it. Loved the bobbing about in the warm pool and baby boy joined in with lots of kicks! It's run by a midwife who works in the hospital i should be having baby in, i just hope she's on duty the day i go in because she is lovely!! Got mean old midwife for 28 week check up tomorrow and then 28 week growth scan on friday. 
Yey, Jax, 4D scan, very cool! Jax and Kaths, i recommend taking some ice cold orange juice or whatever gets your baby going with you. Ours was sleepy and would not move so we haven't seen his face straight on...
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

MrsWifey said:


> Sounds like you're having a bit of a rubbish week satine :hugs:
> My understandinmg is that you have to give 28 days notice to change your nat start day where practically possible so if you're finding it hard to cope then you should be able to change it cos you don't know how you'll be at the end of your pregnancy until you get there. Or as a plan B, if you have a day off sick in the last 4 weeks before you're due then your mat leave starts automatically so if you want to finish a bit earlier than planned then just call in sick on the day you want it to start.

Thanks Wifey, Sorry I ama bit of a moaner, but I am having a rubbish week indeed. I am going to chiropractor on Monday, hope she will help with my back cos it's really sore :wacko: I didn't know about the 'off sick' option, I had images of me in absolute agony struggling to get up but still going to work... I am sure it's not going to be as bad, I am just having a rough patch!
Exciting news about your scan ladies! I wish I had another one, but with 3 private scans earlier on, I don't think Hubby would agree. :blush:
Lilli, don't tell me about bad mood, I am such a grump recently!!
I also have a preferred midwife. My community one is such a mean cow, but fortunately she doesn't work in the hospital where I am having my baby. I am also having a 28 week check (no scan) on Friday in hospital, so hope to see the nice midwife again. Mind you, so far touch wood all hospital midwives have been lovely to me. 
I just remembered, I am going to have another scan! It's going to be at 36 weeks to establish if my low placenta moved up so I can have normal delivery:dohh:


----------



## Lilli

yeah, i'm only getting a 28 week scan because of the medication that i take. It's to check that all his measurements are track. The lady did them all at the 4D scan and he just above or below the average curve for all measurements so i'm not worried.
Same for us regarding the sick policy in the last month before you go on maternity leave. Just ring in sick if you need to and it'll automatically be processed.
Satine, have you asked your GP for a physio referral? the lady i have been seeing at our local hospital unit has been really good. the bump belt she gave me helps... Swimming might help you too :) 
Have Mamas and Papas said when your items will come back in stock? how annoying for you!
We had the builder and the insurance people round again earlier... they said it might be 11 weeks yet! i freaked out slightly and said i didnt want my baby in a building site! They're flagging it as 'urgent' to get it processed more quickly... really, only NOW they are flagging it as urgent? trying not to be stroppy but i wanted to smack the nasty little insurance man! Grrrrr


----------



## Lilli

Morning All, 
How is everyone?
So i had my 28 week midwife appointment yesterday, it wasnt the evil one, it was the nice one :) Baby is still breach, naughty boy! But plenty of time for him to head downwards... :thumbup:
Then i have just been for my 28 week growth scan. Everything looks ok, just above or below the average curve for everything and is in proportion to the 20 week measurements.
But, i saw him yawning! Then he scratched his head! Then he spread out his fingers and was 'looking' at his hand! When the sonographer was looking at his legs his started kicking like mad. :kiss: Awww, i love him! :cloud9:
Cant wait to meet him :happydance:
Just went into Matalan because i was really early for my late shift and they have some very cute baby clothes. Think i might've mentioned before, but i have a bit of a thing for giraffes and there were blue clothes with giraffes on! So so cute. Restrained myself cos i wanted size 0-3 months and they only had newborn or tiny baby. And there were lovely comforters and blankets... Aw! i'm such a softy! :flower:
Hope you are all well, :hugs:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

ahhh wow lilli! glad it all went well, i'm so looking forward to seeing our little boy again!

Will have to go into matalan at some point and have a look, i've been really good with baby clothes - mostly they have been gifts so far!!

The backache is doing my nut!! i spend all evening and night trying to feel better then 20 mins at my desk and bang its back, I guess it'll only get worse too. never mind its all worth it :)

xx


----------



## kaths101

Glad your scan went well Lilli, sounds brilliant - Cant wait for my 4D to hopefully see some of these things too :happydance:

Sometimes I kinda forget there is a baby in there, and its wierd to think they sleep, yawn and do all that isnt it (or maybe im just wierd :haha:) will be great to see it!!

I love Giraffes too! i also love penguins, I have a few penguin bits, I have happy feet booties and an all in one suit for the winter like a penguin - it has a beak on the hood and orange feet and everthing - poor child LOL, but i think its really cute.

I havent got a matalan near me, well not that I know of - i will do a search. 

Jax, I have a really bad back too, my symptims come and go though which is good in a way as at least i get some relief!

Only 4 days until my 4D scan - soooo excited


----------



## Lilli

this is what i fell in love with, so cute!
https://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/produ.../29162&resultsPerPage=100&attrList=Dept,brand
they had it in long sleeve, long leg too but can't see that online... 
hubby asked me the other day if i only wanted a baby as an excuse to buy more giraffes! :haha: I got all my soft toy giraffes and put them through the wash, apart from the 3 foot squishy one, i dont think he'd fit! :blush:


----------



## Lilli

For backache have you tried anything like these?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Thermacare...QOOW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1305899122&sr=8-5
Helped me in the past. If you're suffering during the day might be good? Mine gets stiff at night so i have my hot electric blanket thing that i lie on. Can get them quite cheaply from argos...
It is very strange to think of baby doing stuff in there! Sometimes when i see myself in the mirror i get a little surprise, mainly when i'm getting in and out of the shower. It's a bit like i've forgotten... But yes, to think that he had a thought process of "i'm going to lift my arm and scratch my head" if that is what he was doing, certainly what it looked like, is just amazing. Then that he's yawning! i thought we yawned to make us take a deep breath to get more oxygen... but he's only getting amniotic fluid?! Very bizarre but very cool :happydance:


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

I have been to my 28 midwife appt and everything looks great. She was friendly, but not as talkative as the first one :winkwink: so the visit was very quick! Funnily enough, I was the only person there. Usually there are lots of pregnant ladies with partners. 
My back is killing me too Jax, but not the lower, but the upper part! Sitting at my desk is agony. I have lumbar support and cushions, it makes it a tad better...I am looking forward to some massage on Monday (at least I am hoping that's what I am going to get and not just bone cracking).

How lovely for your scan Lilli. I wish I could see my LO more often. I found scans very addictive. It's amazing to think that they are having their little lives in our bumps, complete with yawns, hiccups naps and playtime!
I saw this link and thought of you https://www.cuddlesboutique.co.uk/search.asp?cat=1&types=Treetop+Giraffe


----------



## Lilli

Aw Satine, that's gorgeous! Giraffe blankie might be making it's way to my house in the near future! :)
Just remembered i have a pregnancy massage on sunday. It was a birthday present from my sister. Good job you mentioned yours Satine or i'd have forgotten!
I cant quite believe it, just tried to get hot water and nothing happened... our 6 month old boiler is not working! Can anything else go wrong with this house?! grrrrrr. Just emailed my lovely friendly plumber in the hope he'll be in our area tomorrow. Consequently wide awake from washing my face in cold water. hubby is snoring and i want to punch him! :)


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi all

I'm starting to feel 'proper pregnant' now, by which I mean grumpy, tired and achey! I love my bump though, it's all in front so I haven't really got much wider and I look like I've stuffed a beach ball up my top! 
Getting a bit fed up with my ever reducing wardrobe of wearable clothes though. I bought some maternity vest tops from debenhams last week but I need to take them back cos they fit over my bump ok but the top part is too big, no one really does petite maternity wear! I've got a meeting in London tomorrow though so hoping to have a mini spree while I'm there.


----------



## Lilli

Hey all, 
How's things?
MrsW, i got a two pack of vests from Matalan and they are true to size for my original top size just have extra growing space for round your middle, adjustable straps too. Worth checking with your local matalan if they do maternity first though... seem to think the Stevenage one was quite big? If not, it's all on line.
I bought the giraffe blankie! i know, i have a problem! :) but i was going to get him a comforter anyway so why not? :haha: Got it off amazon cos i thought the postage was a bit steep from the other place.
So i have a decorator coming round tonight to give me a quote for the nursery. Had someone round on sunday but he'd either just finished a cigarette or was such a heavy smoker it was in his lungs... made me feel dirty just talking to him! i wanted to cover my nose! Named an outrageous price and was offended when i rang to tell him no.
oh, pregnancy massage, turned into more of a sports massage when she discovered all my knots and lumps! oooh it hurt yesterday! much better today but crikey... cant decide if i should go for more. sort of think "if it'll help in the long run..."?!
Aquanatal tomorrow, should be good :)
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,
MrsWifey, how was your shopping spree in London? I just got a dress from Asos for a wedding I am going to next week and it looks dreadful on me. I got so angry I even posted a thread about it. I am having a fat day! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/623926-m-having-fat-day.html
Anyway, apart from that I am a bit more chilled out at work although my upper back is killing me. I had chiropractor on Monday and it was lovely. Going again on Friday!
Lilli, so you got your blankie, that's sweet! I have totally fallen in love with one from Mamas and Papas https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-made-with-love-snuggle-me-unisex/200402200/type-i/ and I think I am going to get it.
On a positive note, nursery furniture is arriving this Saturday, yippeee!


----------



## kaths101

Hi, I had my 4d scan yesterday it was brilliant to see my little man, he was yawning, sticking his tongue out - very sleepy to start with but did wake up towards the end. 
Got a bit worried as his cord was near his neck but she said its absolutely nothing to worry about as the cord moves all the time.
He was doing the X Factor pose all the way through :haha:
I got 53 pictures and a 20 minute DVD so was happy with that.

Here he is: 

https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/2011-05-24145629-1.jpg


----------



## Lilli

Aw Kaths, how fantastic, what a little cutie! It's so amazing, if i won the lottery i'd buy a 4D scanner and just sit and watch him all day :)
Did it make it feel even more real to see his face? Can you see resemblance to either of you?
Satine, every day is a fat day for me my dear! Dont worry, we are on the homeward straight and it is totally normal to feel big. It still shocks me when i catch my reflection in a mirror/window and when i catch my belly on a cupboard door even though i thought i'd left plenty of space! :) Or get stuck on car wing mirrors because i cant decide which angle is my narrowest... My heart sinks when i go back to my car and someone has parked really close. i'm considering putting a sticky note on my window saying please leave plenty space, wide load needs to get in! :haha:
That dress is gorgeous but you can tell from the material that it would just stick straight out... look for one in a jersey material. it wont cling but it will hang better than stiff cotton/chiffon. I have this one from ASOS https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mate...200=4&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=Black
which is really flattering and makes me feel nice... they only do the short version in black but do it longer in a really nice red. Fitted round the bust then flows over your bump.
Got my afternoon ladies only NCT today. Another short day at work! woohoo


----------



## satine51

Hello Kaths, your little boy is gorgeous! I wish I saved one private scan for later, but I was so obsessed whether everything is ok with LO that I don&#8217;t think I can quite justify it again, especially that we still have quite a few bigger things to buy (car seat, mattress, rocker, glider chair)
I am hoping that at my 36 week scan ( to check if placenta moved out of the way) I will be able to catch another glimpse of her.
Lilli, thanks for the link. You are right with the fabric, it&#8217;s not very flattering and I probably need something more fitted. I thought if it&#8217;s floaty, it will make me look slimmer, but actually I look 2 sizes bigger! I really like the link you sent, I will definitely consider that one too!
I will have a look in Mamas and Papas this weekend as well (and will probably end up buying more baby stuff-any excuse is good!)
I am looking forward to a long weekend; hope to relax a bit and hopefully, we will put the furniture together for the nursery!


----------



## MrsWifey

Cute picture kaths. It's so wierd to think that there's a 'proper' baby in there not just a little dot!

I bought 3 tops from new look and 5 from next and I'm keeping 1!! The straps on the vest tops literally fall off my shoulders even in a size 8 and the tops I got from next are so boring i know I won't want to wear them. I'm going to try and order some size 6 maternity tops from new look online and hope they fit better. I tried on some non-maternity swimming costumes too which was an experience, lol! I'm going to stick to my normal bikini but with a vest top over it so it's a bit of a DIY tankini.

It's our first wedding anniversary this weekend so hubby and I are having dinner/bed/breakfast at the place where we got married. It'll be nice to have a little weekend away and to feel spoilt. I hope you all have equally lovely bank hol plans x


----------



## kaths101

yes it does seem very real now, Im so glad i did it as I dithered for ages but It was lovely to see his face and expressions - there was a really cheesy grin pic as well lol i will try and post it but will have to get the picture off the disk. 

He looks just like my OH, has his mouth definetly.

You are right about getting in and out of the car Lilli, it is a struggle sometimes..Ive only got a little corsa so its a struggle anyway without getting out of a 2 inch gap with a huge stomach!!!

The asos dress is gorgeous, ive been looking too as Im going to a christening and going to be a godmother in July so going to be the size of a house and im already panicking about what I will look like now in the pictures :wacko:
I know how posh spice felt on the royal wedding day now :haha:

Anyway better go, got my midwife appy at 2pm where ive got to have my Anti D injection (as im negative Blood group), ive already been to the hospital this morning for 2 hours for my glucose test (Diabetes runs in my family), so i will truely feel like a pin cushion by the end of the day!!


----------



## Lilli

hi ladies, 
how are you all?
I had a bit of a weird one last night... baby has been breach since at least 24 weeks. Head up, his spine curving down my right, legs across to me to the left. Well i was really uncomfy yesterday afternoon, just didn't feel right... fell asleep on the sofa for an hour. When i woke up it was even worse and i couldn't bare to even touch my tummy it just felt so tight and left me breathless. had to pull my top up so there was nothing touching me! looked down and i have a big bulge on the right! We think that he is now lying down across me with his head on the right and his spine across my tummy. His kicks are more gentle so i think he's kicking my insides now and i just cant feel it as much... i nearly cried last night i just didnt know what to do with myself to get comfy! Made the mistake of rolling one side to the other in bed and had this horrible pulling sensation.
Tried to use my doppler just to make sure i could still hear him and the bleeping battery ran out, caught a quick heart beat before the doppler gave out. Felt better for that.
Made it to my stability ball class this morning but took it a bit easy. 
bad baby worrying me like that! i was starting to think about going to the hospital to get checked out but i keep feeling the occasional movement and it doesn't hurt as much. Suppose it's just that my muscles have gone from being stretched up and down to being stretched side to side... Little monkey, at least he's moving in the right direction?!
Hope you are all well?
Happy 1st Wedding Anniversary MrsW! Where did you get married?
:hugs:


----------



## Lilli

oooh look, i'm a squash! is that like a pumpkin? 
quite apt seeing as all my innards feel squashed! :)


----------



## kaths101

Hi Lilli, poor you, im sure hes fine in there.. I havent had much movement at all, my little one has been head down from the 20 weeks scan and hasn't moved so im only getting kicks etc. 

My insides feels squished too, and im beginning to feel VERY uncomfortable, to turn over in bed I have to push off of my OH, getting up in the morning is very painful though im fine once I get going and my back is vey painful too - eeek how am i going to survive the next 11 weeks!!


----------



## MrsWifey

I'm starting to feel very uncomfortable too, having occasional back spasms and my back aches in the morning. I just can't work out how to sleep in a comfortable position which doesn't leave me with a stiff back by morning. i asked the midwife about it last week and she just said make sure I lie on my left and if it gets worse go see the doctor - as useful as a chocolate teapot then!! If i'm not too tired I want to start pregnancy yoga this week so I'll ask them about it and hopefully get a more helpful answer. I also asked about what classes the local surestart centres do and she said she can't tell me cos they're not allowed to promote the surestart centres, WTF! Aren't they funded by the government to support families with young children, and yet the NHS can't promote them - am I the only one who fails to see the logic in this!?

On a chirppier note, we ordered our pram (mamas and papas ultima 9 in 1 in mimi) and nursery (mamas and papas fern set) today so very excited and it's good to feel like we're getting somewhere! We've got 2 weeks until it arrives to get the nursery painted so that's mine and hubby's week off planned!! We also got a new bathroom suite from focus cos they've gone into administration for only £200, bargain! Just need to sort out how to fit it now! It's nice to feel like we're making progress with the house, especially since the extension's been delayed to July/Aug.

We got married at Down Hall Country House Hotel. It's a really lovely old building and we had our ceremony and evening reception there last year. It would normally have been out of our price range but we got a late availability deal and planned our whole wedding in 12 weeks!! I've just realised that that's roughly how long it is until baby arrives! Well, if I can plan a wedding in that time I'm sure we can get the house ready for baby in that time too (she says biting her nails nervously!).


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

Sounds like we are all progressing at full speed now. I also suffer from a bad back pain, which gets worse with the day and by the evening I really struggle to find a comfortable position. Chiropractor seems to have improved it slightly and sciatic pain in my leg is completely gone. I am not sure how I am going to survive the next 11 weeks either!

We have just had our nursery furniture delivered and put the cotbed together today. I still don't know where I want things placed, it's an empty room with lots of bags of baby stuff at the moment, but I am not very good at interior decor.

We went to Mamas and Papas yesterday and got bedding set and cot bumper that was almost 50% off on sale and it all looks so lovely! I suppose I will need to wash it before LO is born? 
There is one thing me and my Hubby disagree on, which is where she will be sleeping to begin with. I want to get a moses basket for a bedroom, at least for the first few weeks, when I'll have to get up every 2-3 hours to feed her. Hubby wants her to sleep in her own room from day one. I am not sure if I will be able to fall asleep and also, can't imagine getting up, going to the other room, feeding her, putting her to sleep and going back to my room again. Surely, it would be easier to have her with us?

What are you all ladies planning to do? Any advice?


----------



## kaths101

im glad its not just me all achey and painy then, Im starting to feel like a right moaning minnie and im sure OH is getting fed up of it but my back really is agony sometimes.

I will definetly be having little one in our room for at least 3 months. I just would not sleep at all knowing he was in another room and I think in the state we will be (total lack of sleep) in you need to get them, feed, change and get back to bed. I cant imagine running about to and fro different rooms. Im sure your OH will change his mind once baby is here Satine. Could you compromise and say she will come in for the first few weeks and then see how you get on


----------



## Lilli

hi ladies, 
you were up late kaths!
I went to a wedding yesterday and it was really lovely, but i am paying for it today! I didn't even attempt to wear heels which was surprisingly sensible of me, but defo the best decision! I tried to dance a bit but just felt lumpy and off balance... very ungraceful! SPD and PGP hurting today... Met a cousin of the groom who is due on the 5th of August - how many august babies?! And she was saying that they ordered their travel system and there is a 8 week wait!!! So we're going to get ours ordered later today...
Lasted until 11.15pm then had to take my drunken hubby home! :)
I think it's recommended that baby is in with you for the first 6 months... i cant see us doing it for that long, but he'll definitely be in with us for at least the first 2 months... Not just for the feeding, cant believe that's every 2 hours(!) but also because it's meant to be soothing for the baby and something about it hearing you breathing keeps it breathing. I found this article which is more talking about co-sleeping... i don't plan on having baby in our bed, but in a crib right next to my side of the bed. https://www.askdrsears.com/html/7/t071000.asp
got the in laws coming round for dinner later, not really in the mood! Going to be a nice short week though! Got wednesday off so that i can do aquanatal and have a consultants appointment.
Hen do next weekend, not entirely sure how up for it i am right now! hopefully i'll cheer up a bit this week... i'm not uncheered, just feeling a bit lumpy, unattractive and painful! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi all,

We're going to have baby in our room to start with, especially as I plan on breastfeeding. It'll make it much easier to do night feeds.

My backs been better the last couple of days so I think I've worked out the optimum pillow layout in bed, although by the time I've got myself, bump and pillows arranged it doesn't leave much room for hubby, lol! New symptom of the week for me is breathlessness. It's about 3 flights of stairs from the shopfloor to my office at work and I keep forgeting to take it slowly so by the time I've bounced to the top at my usual pace I have to stop to catch my breath! With this in mind I'm quite impressed at your dancing Lilli!

Has anyone been to a surestart centre yet? Might go and say hello at my local one later.

I worked out that I've got 7 weeks left at work, but that includes this week and next week I'm off on annual leave so actually I've only got 5 working weeks left - yippee!


----------



## Lilli

yeah, when i said dancing, it was more swaying/bobbing... :blush: Hubby was drunk and prancing round like a displaying peacock or something :haha: I just swayed and laughed! :haha:
I get out of breath just going upstairs in my house! 3 flights and i'd have to sit down! scrap that, i'd have to break on each landing :)
Went for a consultants appointment today... all good in that baby is fine and is now head down and getting himself ready :thumbup: Bit upset in that he said I'm not allowed to go to the birthing centre, have to go to the proper labour ward and "definitely wont be allowed anywhere near the water" :nope: I know i'm over reacting and i'm lucky to be having a healthy baby and that some women don't ever even get the option of a water birth, but he was just horrible and really spoke down to me. I was diagnosed with epilepsy 13 years ago and have never had a seizure but because it's on my notes and i take tablets... Waiting for hubby to come home to give me a big cuddle.
Pulling myself together now, i had fun at aquanatal today and met a lady that i met on here. She's really nice. And i had the day off work. And i only have 24 working days left until maternity leave! :happydance:
I love my baby and cant wait to meet him :cloud9:


----------



## MrsWifey

Lilli, sorry your consultant was a meanie, don't let him get you down. have you tried talking to the birthing centre direct? Or can you hire a pool to have with you in the labour ward?

I went to my first antenatal yoga last night. It was really good and she explained how each thing would help in labour, moves to help the baby be in the right position etc. It was really relaxing and also informative so can't wait to go back next week (although I did think it might have been TMI when she said that 10cm dilated is the size of a dairylea box!).

One more day to get through then a week off!


----------



## kaths101

Ive got one more day at work then a week off too!! cannot wait. Im having such a hard time at work at the moment - did a 12 hour day and had to sack someone today. Hated it!

My feet are sooo swollen - has anyone else got that??
Ive been on my feet alot today and now regretting it - Im in agony :cry:


----------



## Lilli

Oh yes, puffy feet over here! i can just about only wear flip flops and when i take them off you can see where the straps have indented!!! my feet are all red and when you press it goes white, like sunburn! gross! 
I'm going to Nottingham on a Hen Do very shortly and really don't feel like it... Got a day of watching activities, dinner and then i'll slope off back down the M1. She rang me the other day and was really sweet about not wanting me to feel like i have to go etc etc. and i of course insisted that i was fine and of course i was going to go. Hmmmph, i'm sure i'll be fine once i get there... Think it's the thought of driving home after dinner that's bugging me. Got NCT breastfeeding session 10am-1pm tomorrow but could stay over and leave very early if i have to...
Baby has hiccups and now he is head down they are right down in my groin. Very funny feeling! :haha: 
He's having a good old wriggle right now and there are feet/elbows/hands sticking out all over my belly! i love it when i push them in and he pushes back! :cloud9: 
really not that long until we meet our little people! :happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

aw Lilli, I hope the hen do goes ok - its one of those things you agree to and then wish you hadnt. Hopefully it will be ok once you get there. I keep thinking I should really get out and enjoy myself while I can but I just dont feel like it - especially with my HUGE feet - all I want to do is come home, put my feet up and eat :haha:

Im glad you have swollen feet too - Its not nice youve got it but it is kind of nice to know im not the only one and nothing to worry about!

Its not long at all now, I have had very strange stomach twinges the last few days, they actually hurt and I was worried I hadnt felt baby so much but tonight he's been a right wriggler which is good. I think I have generally a lazy baby as I can go hours without feeling him then all of a sudden a burst of energy and then quiet again, this has been his pattern all along. I love my little man so much already.
Is anyone really thinking about the birth yet? Im starting to but just the nice bit at the end lol x


----------



## MrsWifey

I know what you mean about saying you'll go to something then not being sure. I've been invited to a baby shower in acouple of weeks but it's 2 hours away and I'll be going on my own. I do want to go but I'm just a bit worried about how tired I'll be after! I can't decide whether to just do it in a day or ask to stay over at a friends which is 30 mins from the baby shower. It'll mean less driving in one day and it'll be lovely to see that friend too but will it be more tiring spreading it over 2 days? Hmm, can't decide.

Went for a really nice family meal yesterday for mine and hubby's joint 30th's. The waitress made me laugh when hubby asked her to guess what birthdays we were celebrating and she guessed me at 24 and him at 32, ha ha! We're off to see Wicked today, can't wait!


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, MrsW, i would say definitely stay at your friends if you are going to the baby shower! I've been in so much pain yesterday and still today... I did stand/walk for most of saturday day, then had a bit of a walk to the restaurant etc but i think it was the 2 hours each way in the car that really did it (all in a 12 hour period)... My whole back and pelvis hurt. Lying in bed and trying to roll over is terrible, had to get hubby to roll me last night and i was in tears trying to get up to the loo! :( If you'll be able to get comfy and sleep at a friends, do it! And have breaks when you're driving... coming back down the M1 at 10.30pm i wasn't stopping for anything! still didnt get to bed till 12.30am though! I was really swollen yesterday and still today which i think is as a result too.
Been wearing my pelvic support but baby hates it and kicks loads so i've taken it off. think it must've been squashing his head space!
Love the age guesses from the waitress :)
Hope you have more lovely birthday celebrations today. :hugs:
Had our NCT breastfeeding class yesterday which was interesting but very pro, she was a bit dismissive of a lady who was asking about weaning onto formula after a couple of months. I'll post more later, at work now so better do something! :)


----------



## MrsWifey

We've reached the big 3-0!! No not my birthday, I mean baby is 30 weeks - woohoo!

I think baby might have moved cos I seem to be having more moments of discomfort, especially if I have to walk anywhere! My bump is quite firm and compact though so i can't tell which way round baby is, even the midwife at my last appt could only tell me baby was lying across but couldn't tell which side the head was cos it's so curled up! I think it may have moved to one side a bit more, I'll have to ask again at next weeks appt.

We got our first NCT class on sat and then going to do a tour of the maternity ward in the afternoon, can't wait!

Nursery is in the process of being decorated this week, the walls have been stripped and should be ready to paint tomorrow. So exciting to think that baby will have an actual room in the house and I can start to make it all cosy and sort out all the baby stuff that's currently sitting in the corner of the kitchen! I want to wash all the baby clothes I've bought but I'm scared I'll do something stupid like dye them all pink or something! Some of them are white with red piping so it's not as if I can seperate it. I' think I'm just going to have to go for it on a very low temp and keep my eyes shut as I empty the washing machine!!


----------



## Lilli

ooh, it's so exciting. Just got home and the decorator has finished the baby's room! :happydance: It's so nice and clean and cream and white. :thumbup: All very neutral for when we sell the house but just so nice and fresh for him. Aw, makes me feel a little bit emotional! :happydance:
Now i just need to find a carpet fitter... 
I'm desperate to wash all his tiny clothes but hubby is making me wait until the builders have been in (27th of june) and all the dust has settled and been cleaned... 
Only 19 more days at work! I cant wait to escape :)
Day off tomorrow, bit of aquanatal and maybe car shopping if i can be bothered... I can't risk my back going whilst leaning into the back of my 3 door with a baby in my hands.
oooh, little question for you ladies, are you getting a baby sleeping bag? or using a sheet/blanket? Will baby be sleeping in a long sleeved, long legged suit? i'm worrying about getting his temperature right...
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Hello All, 

How exiting that our nurseries are almost ready. Ours is now painted and furniture has been put together, but I haven't yet made it all nice and tidy. I still need to get curtains, nappy bin and probably some shelves + any decor. I would love a gliding chair as well, but my mum is coming to stay with me last week of june so have to wait until she leaves otherwise there won't be a place to put it.
Have you bought rockers/bouncers yet? We can't decide which one to get! I saw some lovely ones in Mamas and Papas but they were not very lightweight. I think I need 2, the one I like and a portable, light one to carry around the house...

I am also desperate to wash baby's clothes, but I think I will leave it until maternity leave. Lilli, so jealous that you only have 19 days to go! I am leaving on the 14/15 July.

We have 2 sleeping bags, one very lightweight (1 tog) and 1 for winter, 2.5 tog. Did you know that you can't put a small baby in the sleping bag to start with? I bought 0-6 bag from mamas and papas but it says on the packet that the minimum weight should be 4.5 kgs/10 pounds. So to start with, I will probably use cellular blanket and a long sleeve sleepsuit,unless it's really hot and I will just use short sleeve vest instead. 
Hubby is now ok with moses basket in our room btw!


----------



## MrsWifey

Satine, I'm glad you convinced hubby about baby being in your room. Hubby's are strange sometimes, mine is being a bit wierd about the whole breastfeeding thing and insists i won't be doing it in public - as if I'm going to go out and start flashing my boobs everywhere!

I've got one sleeping bag so far but everyone keeps telling me I won't need any bedding in august, just a sleepsuit. I was thinking of getting a swaddling blanket to use when baby is newborn. I found this guide in the mamas and papas catalogue which might help:

temp in celcius
24 sheet only
21 sheet and 1 blanket
18 sheet and 2 blankets
16 sheet and 3 blankets

This assumes baby is wearing a nappy, vest and sleepsuit.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey ladies,

Seems like ages again since i've been on here! Kaths what a gorgeous boy you have - the 4d scan was just amazing wasn't it? So glad I decided to have one. Will try and attach a picture.

Exciting to hear all the nursery news, we hired a rug doctor last week so all our carpets are now done and the baby's room smells clean and fresh, its the room in the background of my avatar - so a light green colour with green curtains.

I think my mil is buying us a baby sleeping bag, which is kind of her but I had planned to use sheets and cellular blankets to start with - although I might be very greatful in the winter! Also she has knitted 7 cardigans already!!

hope your all well xx
 



Attached Files:







miniJ.PNG
File size: 176.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lilli

Hi All, 
Jax, what a lovely clear photo! Who does your baby look like?
Thanks for that guide MrsW, i really am so clueless! :)
Satine, i finish on the 14th of July, it's just that i've taken 1 or 2 days annual leave each week until then! :happydance:
Been to aquanatal today. I love it! the pool is so warm and nice and just bobbing about is great :) Baby got very involved today! it usually sends him to sleep but he was going nuts kicking. :kiss: My whole belly is literally rolling from side to side at the moment! wonder what he is doing in there?!
Hubby went for 'one drink' after work... bets on when he'll get home? hmmm. Suppose i shouldn't begrudge him a very bevvies now, come august/september he wont have the energy to socialise! 
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

Can you believe that in about 10 weeks we'll all be mummies! Can't wait!

Hubby got his birthday pressie today - a tattoo! I was a bit unsure at first but I actually really like it. Was also quite amusing seeing his face while he had it done, the tattooist was on my side that labour would be worse!!

I'm liking my week off at home, it's going to be really hard going back to work on monday, especially as I know I've only got 5 weeks to get through before mat leave!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Thanks Lilli, he actually looks like my brother so think he has strong genes from my side!

Think i'm going to have to print out a what blanket at what temp guide and put it next to my glo-egg! How do you remember all this!!

Quick question, do any of you have a bump-support band? My backache is really getting me down and i'm keen to try something!!

Aquanatal sounds good, i'm not sure if my local pool does a class - might give them a call! Did you have to buy a maternity swim suit?

xx


----------



## Lilli

Hello, 
Yes, i got a maternity swimsuit on sale from Matalan... just looked though and they don't have my one anymore and what they do have is out of stock :wacko: This is from Next, not the most attractive but £15, don't know if you'd find one cheaper... https://www.next.co.uk/g5924s1#107816g59

I dont have a bump support band but i saw some in mothercare earlier.
MrsW, what is your hubbys tattoo of? I got one on my back when i was 19, just remember my foot shaking when they went over my spine!

Well, i had a horrendous morning! All ok now, but i went to my midwife appointment, had my blood pressure taken 4 times on 2 different machines and it was way high so they were like, you have to go to Watford for Day Assessment because we don't know what is going on... :cry: They listened to baby and felt him and he seemed ok but i am a bit swollen hands and feet. urine is fine though. So then i had a little cry with shock because it felt like they weren't saying something and they said i had to go straight away! :cry: So i cried all the way home (only 2 minutes in the car) pulled myself together long enough to call hubby, didn't know if he needed to come with or not because i didn't know what could be wrong?! so gave him the choice and he got on a train straight to watford. Rang work and cried at my manager! :cry: So i drove there with occasional tears cos i kept thinking what if something is really wrong and they want to deliver him right now?! :shrug: we aren't ready, we don't have all our 'stuff'. So got there and the car park is on a hill! nice man gave me his parking ticket then it was a proper uphill trek to the maternity ward! was thinking how much good that would be doing my blood pressure! Hubby arrived a few minutes later, we went in, they were lovely. Did another urine sample, fine. Blood pressure, normal. Waited 20 mins, blood pressure normal... weird! So all that stress and it was fine, just a blip?! :shrug: Seeing as we were in Watford we went to Mothercare and Babies R Us and got a few more bits. :thumbup:
Feeling a crappy now but i think it's as a result of crying and being generally a bit stressed... and it's quite humid.
We bought our baby car seat and isofix base the other day and i missed delivery today, no worries though, i've told work i'm not going in tomorrow and will get that delivered instead :)
baby is kicking and wriggling lots so i guess he's ok but by 'eck, what a day! At least i know where watford hospital is now! :wacko:
Hope you are all ok :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

oh dear lilli that sounds very stressful but im glad everything turned out ok. I dont really look forward to my midwife appts now at this stage as I worry that something could be wrong. Ive got to go next week for my Gestational Diabetes results.

So will you have another BP check up soon just to see if everythings ok?

I also have been shopping today - we got our pram and carseat. We went for the mamas and papas glide which comes with carrycot, changing bag, parasol and then we got the maxi cosi car seat from toys r us which fits onto the pram as well so im really pleased :happydance:
Weve got the carseat but the pram wont be delivered until July 17th so hope baby doesnt arrive early!
Havent got alot more to get now :happydance:


----------



## satine51

Lilli, I am glad you are ok, but that sounds like a scary story! Hope you can relax today at home. You should definitely put your feet up! What did you get in ToysRUs and Mothercare?

Kaths, glide looks lovely! I am sure it will arrive on time! We have just had a phone call yesterday that our pram is ready for pick up. I also have maxi cosi car seat, so almost there now! 
I still have baby monitor, bouncer and glider chair for nursery to buy. Everything else is more or less ready I think... Oh, the moses basket! I am hoping to get it as a leaving present from work though  (I was asked what I'd like to get). Thank goodness only 4 working weeks left, I am knackered!


----------



## MrsWifey

Just wrote a bigish message and pressed back instead of send!!! Grrr!

Lilli, sorry to hear about your horrible day, glad you and baby are both ok x

Hubby's tattoo is a tribal wolf on his left arm, it looks really good and I'm actually quite surprised at how much I like it.

We got 'the call' from mamas and papas yesterday and my lovely new pram is now in my house, yeay! Can't wait to put my gorgeous little baby in it! The nursery furniture is waiting patiently in the in-laws garage until we finish the nursery.

What kind of baby monitor is everyone getting? I was just going to get a standard audio one but wondered if the motion sensor or video ones were worth the extra money?


----------



## kaths101

Oh dear MrsW I have done that before after writing a huge message :dohh:
Must be baby brain!!

Which M&P prams did you get Satine and MrsWifey? I loved a lot of them in there but the Glide fell into budget and had everything i wanted. It was also lovely to push round the shop - did everyone else do that? I just needed a baby in it as felt a bit silly.

Ive got the angelsounds sound and movement monitor - got it from Amazon but again that was a present from my very generous in laws. I just wanted the piece of mind that if baby did stop breathing the monitor would pick up on it., I just know I would not sleep a wink because cot death (along with everyone else probably) is one of my biggest fears. And for the extra ££s I think the piece of mind is worth it.
Just go with what you feel comfortable with. 

My week off is nearly over! Not good - ive enjoyed relaxing and my puffy feet returning to normal size!


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies, 
All ok today, feeling quite calm about it all and hoping it was just a blip... sounds silly but thinking about it, i was a bit nervous cos it was the horrible midwife and i'd forgotten to do a urine sample! managed to squeeze one out at the surgery before my appointment but i wondered if that was it?
She was actually quite nice, i think she just has a 'no nonsense' manner which comes across quite abrupt... I'm seeing her again next thursday so i'll be almost 32 weeks.
We're going to get the Oyster buggy but are holding off ordering it until the builders have been in. Found a couple of places with it in stock.
We just got a changing mat to fit on top of the drawers in Mothercare (it has a giraffe on it) and then the crib bedding set and some plain crib sheets from Babies R Us, coincidentally, it has giraffes on it! :haha:
Our car seat and isofix base were delivered today! The maxi cosi cabriofix in 'coloured snow'. My sister said how hot her black one gets. We got it from this website:
https://www.groovystyle.co.uk/productpages/maxi-cosi-2010/cabriofix.php
It's SOOOOOO last season :haha: but on offer and the base is on offer too. So got the car seat and isofix base for just under £200. Really good service, next day delivery and you get emailed with a time slot. :thumbup:
Enjoying not being a work but feel a bit of a fraud on the sofa! I think from monday i'll only have 18 working days left! :happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

We got the mamas and papas ultima 9 in 1 in mimi - it does everything and looks pretty and hubby's very generous grandparents bought it for us. Baby is being spoilt already!


----------



## MoonLove

Hi girls :coffee: Would i be able to join? I'm due July 31st, but i guess its likely that i'll having my baby in August as she is my first :haha:

I'm Gem, nice to meet you all :happydance:! 

:flow:


----------



## kaths101

Hi Gem :wave:

Of course you can join us, the more the merrier!! You never know you might have a july baby - I guess any of us could!
You said 'she' so I assume you know you are having a girl. :pink:
How are you feeling? Time is going so fast now isnt it. 

Are you all ready? - done all of your shopping? 
Hope you stay with us 
Kath xx


----------



## MoonLove

kaths101 said:


> Hi Gem :wave:
> 
> Of course you can join us, the more the merrier!! You never know you might have a july baby - I guess any of us could!
> You said 'she' so I assume you know you are having a girl. :pink:
> How are you feeling? Time is going so fast now isnt it.
> 
> Are you all ready? - done all of your shopping?
> Hope you stay with us
> Kath xx

Hii :flower:
I am expecting a girl :happydance:Now that my due date is getting closer, i'm getting more and more anxious that my baby is actually a boy :haha: I've had the thought ever since my 20 week scan - we were able to see clearly between baby's legs (and there really was nothing there :haha:) but now we've gone out and brought everything pink & girly, named her etc, i can't help but wonder!! Without 100% confrimation, i'm almost too afraid to get TOO attached to baby being a little girl - just in case i do hear those words 'congrats, its a boy' in a few weeks time :rofl:

I'm feeling brill at the moment, in a months time i'll be full term and if June is anything like April & May, then it'll be gone in no time at all! Its going so fast now! :happydance:

I did join a group on here a while back, but all of the other ladies were so much further ahead in their pregnancies than me, so i got a little left behind - and all the birth announcements had me moping that i still had soooo long to go! Its really nice to have a group of ladies due the same time as me, i deffo plan on sticking around :thumbup: Thank you for letting me join! xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Gem :hi:
I'm having a boy :happydance: He doesn't have a name yet though... :)

It is all coming round so quickly now, i was just working out with my sister if i could get up to yorkshire again before baby is born and basically i would be 37 weeks next time we'd get a chance and i am not sitting in a car for 3 hours when i am 37 weeks preggers! that would just be foolish! :haha:

She's just told me that her 11 week old baby girl weighs the same now as her son did when he was 20 weeks old!!!! :wacko: Chloe is a giant baby! growing out of size 3-6 month baby clothes and she isn't even 3 months yet. Hope i don't grow babies as big as my sis! Cameron was 9lb 4, Chloe was 9lb 7...

Totally over heated today. I love the sun but i had to go have a cool shower and lie on the bed with the curtains drawn and the fan on :)


----------



## satine51

Hello All and welcome in summer bumps club Gem! :hugs:
Lilli, I am also having an oyster pram/buggy! Btw, did you know that you have to buy adaptors for maxi cosi car seats to fit on an oyster pram? They didn't come in my 'package' so we had to buy them seperately (£20 for 2 pieces of plastic!, eek!) But I am very pleased with our choice anyway, and I love all the colours (we got grape colour pack with it as well).
Gem, I am also having a little girl but recently started having similar thoughts...what if she turns out to be a boy? :dohh: I am buying more neutral clothes, but couldn't resist a few dresses already. 
Sorry if I asked this before, but how many different sizes are you getting? I have a few pieces for newborn, most of it for 0-3 and a few for 3-6. I have mostly practical things like sleepsuits and vests, do you think it's worth buying more outfits now, or wait until LO is born?

Mrs Wifey, I love anything Mamas and Papas branded (re:your pram), if I could I would get EVERYTHING in M&P but some things are soo expensive. Btw, I don't know if anyone noticed, but sizing seems to be a bit on the small size. I got a sleepsuit 0-3 in M&P which is not much bigger than mothercare newborn!


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi Gem, welcome to our group. Whereabouts are you from?

I've not bought a lot of clothes, but that's also cos we don't know if we're blue or pink and I figured once baby arrives all the cute unisex stuff won't seem as cute as all the pink/blue stuff and will be wasted. I've got a couple of outfits in newborn but mostly got 0-3 months. I'll probably take an outfit of each size into hospital with me.

I did the Lister hospital maternity unit tour yesterday, it was really good to do it but made everything seem very real! Hubby was a bit 'it's a hospital ward, what else do you need to know', but having seen it and knowing exactly where I'll be in labour has helped a lot. The labour rooms are only a few months old and much bigger than I thought they'd be, I was really impressed. The post-natal ward is older but was much quieter and calmer than I expected. I nearly cried when we were in the labour room, I was standing there thinking 'this is where we're going to meet baby!'. I would def recommend a tour if your hospital does it.

Also had first NCT antenatal class yesterday. It was really good, they explained things really well and it was nice to meet other ladies who are expecting around the same time.

Anyone else have a freaky weather moment on fri eve? We were at the in-laws and got home about 11pm to find the garden covered in hailstones! It looked like the middle of winter not the middle of June!


----------



## Lilli

Clothes
In Newborn size:
- 7 short sleeved, no legs suits
- 1 pair booties (I'm sure he wont ever wear these but they were the first thing i bought when we found out!)
In 0-1 month:
- 1 long leg, long sleeve sleep suit
In 0-3 month:
- 2 short sleeved, short leg suits
- 2 zipped hooded jackets (only thin)
- 2 trousers with feet (jersey stretchy)
- 1 proper little boy trousers! :)
- 1 short sleeve, mid length leg
- 1 short sleeve, no leg suit.

2 pairs socks (need more)
2 hats (thin, dont know if i really need 'em?)
2 pairs scratch mitts
7 bibs
1 hooded towel and wash mitt

I'm sort of waiting to see what we are given really. I think i have enough basics to get us going and my sister has a load of stuff to give us (just need to co-ordinate a yorks-herts transfer). I think that's everything... another suit may have snuck in there! :) Most of it is quite unisex but there are a couple of proper boy things! So cute! I'm desperate to get it all washed but *will* wait until after the builders are finished...

Satine, we are getting the Tomato colour pack for bubs. Thought red is quite unisex for if we have another baby in a year or two...
MrsW, friday evening i was snoring away by 9pm so i didn't see any weird weather :)


----------



## MoonLove

Lilli said:


> Hi Gem :hi:
> I'm having a boy :happydance: He doesn't have a name yet though... :)




satine51 said:


> Hello All and welcome in summer bumps club Gem! :hugs:




MrsWifey said:


> Hi Gem, welcome to our group. Whereabouts are you from?

Hello all :happydance: Thank you for the kind welcomes! 

MrsWifey, i'm from the west midlands (uk)!

I think i have wayy too many baby clothes, i bought several ebay bundles of baby vests & sleepsuits and i've ended up with bags full :haha: I already have quite a few 3-6 months, and family have - for some reason - been buying 9-12 month clothes. :dohh:I have packed my hospital bag with newborn & 0-3 months as i'm really unsure how big to expect baby to be! :shrug:

33 weeks today :happydance:!


----------



## satine51

*Mrs Wifey*, we also went on a tour of the hospital, but very early and although reassuring, it didn't seem real at all. We are planning to go again in 3 weeks time to check it again, this time I will be paying more attention. 
I wish my NCT classes started sooner, I will be 34 weeks when they start. I hope I won't be the most advanced of the group, LOL!
*Lilli*, nice list you've got there! I also have 2 thin hats. I was told that you should put a hat on when you are out with the baby, because they lose heat through the head mostly. I am not sure if this is true? I may get a few more things, but probably somewhere like tesco or sainsbury. I am not sure if we will be getting many outfits as gifts, but you never know! I will definitely get a nice dress for her when she arrives in M&P, but it's probably best to wait how big she is first.
This is my list:

Newborn
7 sleeveless vests (with poppers in crotch)
2 short sleeve vests (short, no poppers)
2 sleepsuits (long sleeves and legs)
1 cardigan
2 trousers with legs

0-3 months
3 sleeveless vests
7 short sleeve vests
2 long sleeve vests
9 sleepsuits
1 cardigan
1 outfit (leggins and cute long sleeve tshirt)
2 hats
1 snowsuit (it was on sale!)
10 pairs of socks

That's probably enough for now? I am worried that she arrives huge and will not even fit into newborn clothes! Well, we will see.
*Gem *, is your hospital bag ready or have you still got things left to pack? I haven't washed any baby clothes yet, so only packed things for myself and some nappies. I made a list of what to take, so planning to complete it after my mum's visit. Is anybody taking their hairdryers/straighteners? I know that this may be a bit vain, but I don't go out without my hair straightened! Would I be allowed to use them in hospital? 

How's everyone feeling today? I am feeling huge and sleepy. I think I am going to start having midday naps whenever I can! I have tidied the nursery, I am so pleased with it! It still needs accessorising, I need to buy curtains and I desperately want one of those gliding chairs as well. Plus pictures or vinyl stickers on walls, more storage... 
Is anyone putting up shelves? I was thinking shelves for books, but when she gets bigger, she won't be able to reach them so maybe it's better to put something on the floor? 
decisions, decisions...


----------



## MoonLove

*Satine* - I never even thought about hair straighteners! I recently chopped my hair really short and as its naturally curly/wavy, it looks quite horrific unstraightened :dohh: Oh man, last thing i will want to be doing once baby has arrived is straighten my hair, but no way am i leaving hospital looking like a frizzball :dohh: I guess they'll be going in my hospital bag then!! I'm totally unsure whether you'd be allowed to use them in hospital - if not, i'll take a paper bag for my head. :haha:

I'm pretty much packed for the hospital, the only things left to get are the very essential things, like cotton wool and maternity pads! We still need to do some serious nappy shopping, we only have 2 packs at the moment! :haha:


I'm feeling sleepy sleepy sleepy today - even though i had a long lie in this morning! I've got a couple of longgg boring weeks ahead, as my husband is working lates, so i'll be home with not much to do! Ergh.

:flow:


----------



## kaths101

I havent counted what Ive got baby wise, though I think its a lot :blush:
I bought a few bundles off ebay and have loads of newborn stuff - Im really expecting to have a big baby and none of it fit :dohh:
I really need to sort it all out and make sure I have got enough bigger stuff.

I havent even thought of packing my hospital bag yet. I keep thinking im quite prepared but I dont think I am. Well baby might be ready but I havent got anything for me yet..
Maternity pads
New Pjs
Knickers etc etc

I was going to buy a breast pump but I think I will wait until hes arrived, just to make sure that hes ok breastfeeding etc.

Im also drastically running out of clothes that fit!! My work clothes I have 2 pairs of trousers and a few tops and im only going to get bigger!

I have slept so much this week as I have been off work I think im going to struggle when I go back tomorrow - really not looking forward to it :cry:


----------



## Lilli

Hi all, 
The majority of my baby clothes have come from Sainsburys, Tesco and Matalan. One thing from Babies R Us - it has a giraffe on it :haha: (Gem, i have a bit of a giraffe 'thing').
I've decided that i'm going to refuse to wear my uniform anymore... basically we have black polo shirts, no womens cut ones and no maternity ones so i just have to have bigger and bigger ones... i was in Small pre-pregnancy and i was a 14-16UK, gone up to a medium to fit the bump and the sleeves come down to my elbows, it is mid thigh and getting tight on my tum... i look ridiculous (not that bothered cos i only ever see my colleagues)! but wearing a black thick polo shirt?! no thanks, not gonna do it! i have some hilarious work issue maternity trousers which nearly come up to my boobs and just have a big semi circle of t-shirt material at the front. Surprisingly comfy!
I've had 5 days off (AL, sick, weekend) and am not looking forward to the alarm at 6am :(
Very funny in the middle of the night last night, i'd obviously thrown off the duvet cos i get SO hot, hubby must've collected it and had it clamped under his arms... think it was about 4am. So i was scrabbling about trying to find a corner to pull at and suddenly he just goes "say please", scared me cos i thought he was fast asleep! :haha: and then, i actually said 'please can i have some duvet' :shrug: He was lucky he didnt get a slap! haha, he steals my duvet then expects me to ask nicely to get it back?! :haha: Eeeee, made me chuckle when i remembered. 
I did a really big loud sneeze earlier and baby jumped! very funny :haha:


----------



## MrsWifey

Satine, how many NCT classes are you having? Mine is a course of 8 classes so 34 weeks would have been way too late for me to start. As it is I'm the first one due, a couple of ladies were due around 26th aug and the other 3 were sept I think.

I haven't done anything about my hospital bag yet. I was going to sort it out on the first week of my mat leave but now I'm thinking I need to do it sooner! A customer was telling me today that her baby was 4 weeks early and she didn't have her bag ready! I still have a few bits to get so will probably do it in a couple of weeks once the nursery is finished, then everything can wait in there until needed.


----------



## satine51

I think I am having about 5 or 6 sessions, each a few hours long. The last one finishes during my first week of mat leave so I am hoping I will manage to attend them all! 
Had a bit of an argument about money with hubby last night. The credit card bill is higher than I thought (we are using it only for big purchases together) but I was planning to have another spending spree whilst on maternity leave...I may need to do without. A bit gutted because I so wanted a glider chair for the nursery, but I don't think it's going to happen now. (unless I ask for it for my birthday?). Or maybe have a hunt on ebay. I am so rubbish at bargain hunting, are you ladies any good at 2nd hand and bargain spotting?
Local midwife appt today, hope all is ok. I am sure I measure big for my dates, everyone comments recently how big I am (gee, thanks!)
Hope you are all well!


----------



## Lilli

Aw, Satine, i keep being told how massive i am!
My fundal height was measuring 34 weeks at 31 weeks but i don't really put too much faith in that. 
NCT went on until 10pm last night, meant to finish at 9.30pm. I'm so tired. We were doing about pain relief though, so worth staying for. 
Hands and feet are swollen today after having gone down a bit recently...
But, good stuff, my 'nursery' is now freshly decorated and new carpet is laid!!!! :happydance: I'm so pleased. We can finally start to get the house sorted out!
Builders start a week on monday so the nursery will be housing some extra furniture for a week or so... but at least we are getting there.
My Alfie cat is being very clingy today. He's been a bit standoffish recently but today he cant get enough of me. Strange! 
So, tonight, 9pm Sky Watch, Extraordinary Breastfeeding... Some women keep going until the child is seven years old!!! 
Got Aquanatal today, lovely bobbing about to be had! :)
Count down to finishing work! Less than one calendar month until i finish work... 2 calendar months and i might have a baby on my knee instead of a cat! :happydance:
Hope you are all well, 
:hugs:


----------



## MoonLove

Aww, i looked to join an aquanatal class at 26 weeks, but i kept putting it off as i was constantly having to make other plans on a Monday (when its on). I bought a gorgeous swimming costume and i was really excited to wear it, but in the past few weeks i've not been so enthusiastic about going, because i'm not so confident i'll enjoy it due to the people there! :nope: My past few midwife appointments have been spent in a waiting room full of mum's giving me the suspicious eye (yes really, i'm an obviously pregnant woman and yet they glare at me like i'm eying up their children or something :shrug:) - and at at antenatal meeting i had a couple of weeks back, we were sat round a table with _the _most unfriendly, miserable lot of couples! :dohh: It upset me, because i'm such a chatty person, haha, and there were four couples, all of us same stage of pregnancy, and yet everyone was all huddled to themselves, absolutely terrified to make eye contact! :dohh: Anyway, i told my hubby i wasn't so up for going to aquanatal after this, as i'd expect the same thing from the women there. I know it sounds so daft, but i really don't want to go and feel like i'm somehow frightening everyone away from me! 

Hope you're all doing well! Hows time moving for all of you? It seems to be going pretty speedily right now, its picked up again! :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Lilli

That's a shame Gems. I'd say give it a go, you never know! :)
Ours is lovely, it's run my a midwife so you can ask any questions and it is friendly. some of us stayed on for lunch afterwards. You might find if it's a class like aqua, other women are turning up alone too, not like at antenatal where they had their partners to hide behind, so everyone feels a bit shy... It is the weirdest thing putting on a swim suit and walking out there... :)
I really enjoy it though, baby joins in kicking and bobbing about, very relaxing :happydance:
Got baby's furniture in his room! It's amazing but the room is SO small... Think we need to rearrange it a bit to find the optimum space saving lay out. :thumbup: I have my chair in there but not the foot stool at the moment.
Aw, cant wait! i've just been looking at all his gorgeous tiny clothes :cloud9:
Bought myself a Yummy Mummy nappy bag today with some vouchers i got for my 30th. It's gorgeous. :happydance:
Midwife appointment tomorrow, lets hope it doesnt got the same way as last thursdays... :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







at_the_bottom_of_the_garden_large_yummy_mummy.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Lilli

Hey ladies, 
me again :)
So i had another midwife appointment today after my high blood pressure scare last thursday, good to know that all is normal! :happydance:
So she said she'd see my in 2 weeks and to start thinking about my birth plan... Baring in mind that this is the midwife who i've been referring to as mean and evil for the last 6 months. I told her about the horrible consultant saying that i wouldn't be allowed at the birthing centre and that i definitely would not be allowed anywhere near any water. So she looked at my notes from my last appointment with him and said "well, he hasnt bothered to make a note of that, so..." and has said that at my next appointment, she will ring the birthing centre and ask them if they would be willing to take me and we'll just pretend i've forgotten my conversation with the Consultant...
At the end of the day, the birthing centre is the floor above the proper labour ward (or vice versa) so *if* something was to happen, i'm only moments away from consultants anyway. So that really cheered me up today :happydance: Maybe i'll get my water birth after all?! Not getting my hopes up too much, they might say no but she didnt think giving my medical history that it would be a problem :happydance: I feel bad i've been worrying about seeing her for all these months now! how daft am i?! :haha:
:happydance: Only 3 hours of todays shift left, then 14 working days to go! :happydance:
Hope you are all well?
Anyone else suffering from carpal tunnel pain (wrist and finger joints)?
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

Glad to hear your appt went well Lilli. I've also found that the midwifes seems to be getting friendlier and making more conversation with me as we go.

I saw mine today and she said bump is measuring a bit small so refered me for another scan. I'm sure everything will be ok and she said it's just a precaution rather than waiting another 3 weeks until my next midwife appt to check the growth but it's still a worry. I was 27cm at 28 weeks and now 29cm at 31 weeks so baby is growing but a bit slowly. Hubby is coming with me and has already started trying to convince me to find out if we're having a boy or girl. I've been pretty adament about not finding out but now we've only got a few weeks to go I am getting a bit more impatient to know!

With being refered for another scan and only having 4 weeks left at work it is all getting quite real now. I'm also worried that if baby isn't growing right and there's a problem will they want to get it out asap? Should I get some bits together just in case or am I over-thinking it?


----------



## Lilli

Hey MrsW, 
I'd really try not to worry, i know it's easier said than done but i think the whole fundal height measurement is so open to error... one day then might hold it lower on your pubic symphasis and not high enough on your uterus, the next it might be the other way round... Has it been the same midwife each time? It also depends how baby is lying, when my LO was breach, he was measuring bigger because his fat little bottom couldnt fit as low in my pelvis so his head was pushing right into the top of my uterus making it seem taller. Now he's turned round and his head is lower, i'm still measuring bigger but not as much proportionally because he isnt stretching my uterus. Does that make sense?
Concentrate on getting your scan and how fab it is that you'll be seeing your baby again before you have him/her in your arms! :happydance: Maybe you're just having a petite little girl and her head is right down in your pelvis? I certainly wouldn't worry about buying anything tiny at this stage, wait for your scan and see what they say afterwards. As you said, baby is growing proportionally and they want them to stay in as long as possible. If your blood pressure and urine and everything else is fine and normal, relax, they're just being extra careful and you get a bonus viewing! :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hiya, sounds like weve all had our midwife appointments. 

Dont worry MrsW - as Lilli said it is probably just precautenary which is brilliant that they are looking after you and you get to see your baba again. 
Lilli im glad yours was ok after your scare last time!

Mine was measuring 31cm and she said it was ok - but thats the first time she has measured me. My BP and everything was ok and i dont have Gestational diabetes which I have been panicking about for the last few weeks!! She just had to take more blood from me today to check my iron levels. My blood squirted everywhere and all over my work shirt that was new on as I was about to go to work :dohh:
I must say i do have lovely midwifes - I never have the same one though, I have had 4 different ones so far.

I did panic today as a work mate who has been pregnant all along with me (shes 2 weeks ahead), her waters broke at 2am this morning and she has had her little boy at 33 weeks. It really scared me as its made me realise we can have our babies at any time now - and im not ready!! She has had the erfect pregnancy so far so there was no reason for it.
I havent got a bag packed or anything. I might get it done now. I always took the mick out of her because she was Sooo organised - had bag packed for weeks, nursery done, everything bought etc - now im glad she did. She had to go in ambulance as our hospital is about an hour away and when they got there they had no room for a prem baby so they had to transfer her to Colchester which is a few hours away. I feel so sorry for her. But anyway at 5pm tonight she had her lovely little boy weighing 5lbs 1 oz - so not a bad size at all and is breathing on his own and everything. Just made me realise we do not have long at all. So ladies we better get our bags packed just in case!!

Take care Kath xx


----------



## Lilli

Wow Kath, how scary for your work friend. Glad everything is ok! It is amazing that if they were born now they'd be ok :) 5lb is a good size for 33 weeks
I had been saying that I would wait until after the builders had finished to wash all baby's clothes and bedding but then i will be 36+ weeks. Think i need to get it all done sooner? just in case? 
So ladies, what is going in your hospital bag for you?
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

I dont know what to put in the bag, im terrible for always taking too much! I went away for 3 days the other week and had a massive suitcase :blush:

Im going to start thinking about it and washing things. There is a good thread on third tri at the top on what to pack so I will trawl through that and make my own list..

I have had an awful day - so upset :cry: so are you ready for my long rant - sit down and get a drink.
It started last night when I was looking for my paper driving licence - I had been caught on a speed camera doing 36 in a 30 (naughty me :blush:) so I was invited to attend a 4 hour speed safety course this morning instead of points so I took that option only I had to have my driving licence, I THOUGHT I knew exactly where it was but when I looked it wasnt there so spent 4 hours until 2am this morning looking for it!! Couldnt find it and the email said I wouldnt get my £84 back if I didnt produce both documents so got really worked up but eventually went to bed. 
I set my alarm for 6am to have another look before I had to leave. and guess what I went straight to it! It had managed to get stuck in a birthday card - what are the odds!!! So a very tired me went to my course. It was actually ok (and several people were there without both parts of the driving licence and they let them in no problems!!!! grrrr) but anyway when i was there I got a text from my best friend who has twin babies and she said one of them has meningitis :cry::cry::cry: hes only 11 weeks old and its the worst type - Bacterial Meningitis and she said he is REALLY poorly so hes been on my mind all day and I havent heard anything from her since. I hope no news is good news!
On the way home my car overheated but with an overtired and emotional me it seemed worse than it was... pregnancy hormones..
JUST got home and was going to go for a nap when my OH rang - he had broken down!! :dohh: SO thats both our cars broken and lots of £££ that we are trying to save for my maternity leave..

BAD DAY :growlmad::nope::cry:


----------



## Lilli

Aw hun, i'm so sorry you've had such a crappy day! :hugs:
I'd be in tears if i'd only had 4 hours sleep! typical that you cant find it then it just pops out in front of you... i wouldn't know where to start if i had to find my paper bit!
I hope your friend baby is ok. How cruel that such a innocent little baby can get such an illness :(
Sending lots of :hugs:. Hope your weekend only gets better, x


----------



## MoonLove

Big hugs, Kaths :hugs:
Sorry to hear you've had a crappy time, hope you're feeling better soon and i really hope your friends little one makes a speedy recovery!! Do let us know how he gets on!

Hope everyone is well :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsWifey

Kaths, I hope today was a better day for you


----------



## MrsWifey

:dohh:(I'll try that again!)

Kaths, I hope today was a better day for you. :hugs: I really feel myself getting flustered and agitated at the smallest things so to have so much in one day must have been quite overwhelming.

Thank you everyone for you comments about scans, I've chilled out a bit about it now, seems it happens to lots of us! I'm not going to find out if it's a girl or boy but hubby is desperate to. Originaly I said that we'd keep this one a surprise and find out with the next baby but now we've got a new deal. He can find out but if anyone else knows or I get even a hint then with the next one we don't find out at all! 

I've got some bits ready to go into hospital bag but still need a few like maternity pads, muslins etc. Are you packing some snacks and drinks too? on the Lister tour they said to pack 2 bags cos after labour you move to the ward and not to bring all your stuff into the labour room, just what you need. So I need stuff for me during labour, stuff for baby, stuff for me after labour and I was also thinking maybe a t-shirt and a few bits for hubby in case we're in there for ages.


----------



## Lilli

Hi All, 
MrsW, will your hubby really be able to know himself and not tell you? :)
I went shopping for hospital bag stuff and it was so hard to find a front opening nightie or pajama top! Unless you want to look like an old granny! :haha: 
Cant believe how expensive nursing bras are either...
Got our ward tour next sunday. Maybe they'll tell us about our baggage allowance?! :haha: But yes, one of my lists suggested a few toilettries for hubby and a clean t-shirt or two. I might end up taking my wheelie suitcase at this rate! :)
Has anyone got the free changing bag from Boots? I've bought me a Yummy Mummy one but thought i'd get the Boots one for if hubby is ever taking baby somewhere on his own, dont think pale green with cupcakes is his thing! haha :haha: 
Got a lovely short 3 day week this week :happydance:
I washed all my baby clothes this weekend :cloud9: it was so cute to see it all on the line :hangwashing: I've even ironed all the light wash, more to make sure everything was properly dry than cos i wanted to iron miniature clothing :)
Hope everyone is well?
xxx


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

Long time no see :blush: Suddenly, the thread got much busier, which is lovely!

Lilli, I also have a yummy mummy bag- it was a treat for myself for eventually getting pregnant after long time trying. I got the grey one with bows! 
( I am rubbish with attaching pics, hope this works). It would be cute to meet up with our oyster prams and yummy mummy bags! :winkwink:
You are well ahead, I haven't started washing baby clothes yet. I am leaving it for after my Mum and sister's visit, which will be over at the beginning of July. 

Kaths, hope you are better now, it seems like you had a very unlucky day :hugs::hugs:
Gem, how are you doing? 
MrsWifey, it's very exciting about your scan even though you are worried, but I don't think you should. Unless it's always the same midwife measuring you (even that is not that accurate), I think that the fundal height is quite difficult to measure correctly. I have had 2 measurements below average and one which would suggest she is big for her age! I don't know how are able to resist the temptation of finding out the sex of your LO. I am one of those people who open their birthday presents or cards before the day when I can. I am certainly not patient!

On the hospital bag subject... I have started packing mine (that includes 2 not very sexy but comfy primark nighties with buttons on the front, but there is still a lot to pack. I have made a list and put it on the top so if something happens, hubby will know what put in it still! I am thinking of packing another, small rucksack for hubby's clothes, food, drink etc. Is anybody taking a baby blanket with them? I read so many birth stories on this forum and babies are often wrapped in blankets on the photos...are they provided by hospital? :shrug::shrug:

Hope everyone is well. I am totally mad busy at work, especially that I am on A/L next week. I don't think I've told you, but they have actually hired 1.5 people for my maternity cover! One full time lady and one who will be doing another part of my job part time! Shame I wasn't getting 1.5 salary for the amount of work that I was doing!!:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







yummy mummy.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kaths101

aww i love both of your yummy mummy bags - I might have to invest!!

My friends little boy is much the same, though when I spoke to her tonight he had showed a little improvement so thats encouraging!!

I now have a cold, im literally blowing my nose every minute. I have virtually sailed through pregnancy so far but i have a feeling the next few weeks will be tough - I feel so run down. Does anyone know of anything I can take? I read Paracetemol is ok and I have been having hot honey and lemon.

Satine, Im mega hectic at work too and I have had to take on 3 people to do my job so i know how you feel - Im still training them so starting to panic abit as im running out of time! I bet when I go back I wont get the equivilent of the 3 peoples wages either!!

I going to start washing my baby clothes this week too and start to pack my bags, another of my friends has just had her baby 4 weeks early!! so really need to get a shift on, if something happened and it was left to OH, I dread to think what he would pack!! probably a can of coke, some biscuits and a t-shirt :haha:

On the subject of time - are you counting 37 weeks as full term or are you basing your how many weeks left up to 40 weeks? Im a bit confused.

Anyway i Hope everyone is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, 
Yes Satine, there is a baby blanket on my list... I was shopping today in an indoor centre and there were ladies with babies in buggies and they had the fluffy foot muffs on! i was really surprised! Thought it was way too hot for that! And then i saw another lady with a baby wrapped in blankets... I was there in linen trousers, flip flops and a thin cotton short sleeved shirt over heating! :wacko:
Kath, i am counting down to 40 weeks... i know 37 is full term and we can expect them anytime from then, but i'm not _really_ expecting him until mid august.
i love it that both of your work are taking on extra extra people to do your roles! My friend Jen is on maternity leave till next June and i am until next august... we sit 5 meters apart, both Fingerprint Experts... we are not being replaced! :haha: Such is the state of your police service in the UK! 
It's hubby's birthday on thursday and we are going to Old Hunstanton in Norfolk... just wondering if i should be taking a hospital bag?! :shrug: what do you reckon? We would be very unlucky but you just never know... not much point taking nappies or baby clothes cos they wouldn't fit him yet! Defo take my notes... What do you think?
Right, best go, got NCT class... hope it's a good one
xxx


----------



## kaths101

Lilli, you wont be far from me in Hunstanton! Im just along the coast in Cromer. Hope you have a nice time.

Maybe pack a few bits and take your notes, but I wouldnt be too worried as the hospital will have everything you need if something did happen!

How was the NCT class? 
i also see babies wrapped up in zillions of blankets, id be more worried about keeping mine cool than warm but that might change when we have them :haha: I am kinda glad im having a summer baby and not have to worry too much about going out in the wind and snow when they are newborn!

Hope the rest of you ladies are ok? babywisher seems to have abandoned us - I hope shes ok :hugs:


----------



## Lilli

Aw, i did wonder if that would be anywhere near you as i remember you saying you were on the coast :)
NCT was quite informative this week, we did about the Vitamin K injection/supplement. I'm thinking i'll opt for giving baby the 3 oral doses rather than letting them inject him straight after birth... give him a little bit at a time. Interestingly there was this post on here this morning: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/650333-vitamin-k.html
And then we discussed episiotomy (sp), ventouse and forceps... dont want ANY of those please!?! Obviously if baby gets stuck and it has to happen then yeah, go for it but with forceps their faces can be bruised for months! poor little babies.
I've been thinking about my birth plan and having a natural 3rd stage, so the placenta delivers naturally and the baby can stay connected for a bit longer to allow for maximum goodness. Or, they cut the cord immediatley and inject you with something to make you deliver the placenta more quickly, i think they even pull it using the cord(!). But this thread caught my eye, very interesting:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/326524-delayed-cord-clamping-videos.html
So much to think about!
I had reflexology this morning, SOOOO nice and relaxing! it was a free taster session, if it had been any longer i might've fallen asleep :) Totally recommend it if you have achey/puffy feet?
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

very quiet in here - is everyone ok? 

My little one is being very quiet today - scares me when hes like that! I am getting movements- just not as strong..

Thanks to the link on Vitamin K Lilli - I had a read through the thread, very interesting. Im decided what im going to do at the mo.

When is your scan MrsW? have you had it yet? 

xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi ladies, been busy at work and getting new bathroom fitted at home so not had time to be on here much for the last week. Only 3 more weeks at work, I can't wait!

I've gone from 'slightly panicy' to ' lost interest' with the whole scan thing! The midwife said she'd let me know when my appt was on the monday, I had to call and chase it to find out it was on the 1st but she only text me the day not the time, eventually on weds she text me the time which was 2pm but I'm going to london to see Take That on that day so I wanted to make it an earlier time. On thu I called the clinic and found out that it's not a scan, it's an appt with a consultant who will then decide if he thinks I need a scan or not, which to me means I could be hanging around for ages! So I tried to change the appt and this consultant only has clinic on fri from 1.30pm and now that I have been assigned to him I can't change to anyone else, even though I've never actually met him! At this point I was getting quite bored and fed up with the whole process and so I made an appt for the following week instead which would have been my next midwife appt anyway which to me makes the whole referral thing a bit pointless! Baby is definately growing cos in the last few days everyone keeps telling me how much bigger bump is, my belly button is disappearing and it wriggles all the time! I figure that if the midwife was that worried it wouldn't have taken her so long to sort out the appt in the first place.

I'm also hoping that I don't need a scan cos then hubby can't find out the sex!

I read somewhere that you should plan to do something on your due date so that you don't spend the day sitting around twiddling your thumbs, so I was thinking of planning a 'ladies lunch' with friends, that way I'll be distracted and not just sitting at home waiting for baby!


----------



## MoonLove

kaths101 said:


> very quiet in here - is everyone ok?
> 
> My little one is being very quiet today - scares me when hes like that! I am getting movements- just not as strong..
> 
> Thanks to the link on Vitamin K Lilli - I had a read through the thread, very interesting. Im decided what im going to do at the mo.
> 
> When is your scan MrsW? have you had it yet?
> 
> xxx

:hi: Heyy, all is well here!
My belly dropped over this past week (ouch!) and babys not been wriggling around as much - the movements are less frequent, and stronger. Its strange getting used to the fact shes much bigger now and can't quite kick in the same way - when she moves its a shifting feeling, really heavy and strong. I'm ACHING like mad and haven't been sleeping too well these past few nights. Turning over in bed is getting ridiculously impossible now and i'm up half the night on the loo :haha:

35 weeks today and i'm really happy - past few weeks have flown and its 2 weeks until baby is full term so its all really exciting :happydance:

Hope everyone is well! :hugs: x


----------



## Lilli

hey ladies, 
I'm struggling with the heat today but generally all ok. Not sure what baby is up to, definitely less movement and more pushing rolling moves than kicks and punches. Guess he is running out of space! i felt like i was actually going to split open yesterday and i've had afternoon naps friday, saturday and today!?!?! unheard of for me to sleep in the day time :)
So our builders start tomorrow and we are now living out of our spare bedroom... bed shoved up to the wall and things piled high on two sides of us... lovely decorated and carpeted nursery is unrecognisable because it is full of our bedroom furniture... dining room; you can open the door but you cant get in there! feel a bit sorry for hubby cos he's had to do all the shifting himself...
We went on a ward tour this morning. It was all ok. I'm really hoping i am allowed in the birthing centre, wouldn't be allowed an epidural there but it's the nicest bit. It's so funny, there is a private ward which we walked through to have a look, wallpaper instead of paint, laminate wood floor, menu for your meals... £480 PER NIGHT!!! and that's 'room only'. If a proper private patient comes in and they have paid for the full private delivery etc, and all the other rooms are full, the room only patient gets chucked out back onto the normal ward. How awful is that?!
So, busy week ahead, hoping the builders are finished inside by the end of the week so we can get some normality back... or at least sit on a sofa instead of the bed :)
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

MrsW the scan sounds like a right palava!! Just what you dont need!! Hopefully you wont have the scan then, if you are seeing the midwife the same week it does seem a bit pointless!! Let us know how you get on..
The planning something on the birth day sounds a good idea, its a day we all look forward to for ages and I imagine it is a bit like sitting round waiting for things to happen (if it hasnt happened before of course!)

Gem, my bump is feeling heavy too but I dont think hes dropped. 2 weeks until full term :thumbup: Ive got 4 weeks which is very frightening!! I havent been sleeping at all well either - not because ive been uncomfortable but just ive been wide awake!! Not feeling tired at all which is very wierd. I go to bed about 2am lay there for an hour and get up about 8am so im not getting much sleep at all but feel fine - very odd :shrug:

Lilli, £480 per night!! eeek that is shocking - who would pay that? Thats more than a 5 star hotel :haha: I hope you get in the place you want too. How did you arrange a tour? I would like a tour of my hospital but dont know how to go about getting it. Do I ask the midwife? Its good your building works have started, it might seem chaos at the moment but just think about when its all done - will be well worth it in the long run!

Ive got my 34 week appt next week - and I just noticed im a Melon!! woop woop got so fed up of being a squash!!

Not long now for us girls, take care xx


----------



## Lilli

Oh, i hadn't even noticed that we'd changed fruits! 
i think you can tour any maternity ward... my hubby rang a number that was on the website specifically for ward tours. Google your hospital and there should be a number. :thumbup:
So i had a VERY traumatic spider experience last night. I was quietly reading my book in bed with just a tiny light and i saw movement out of the corner of my eye... a massive spider came up between the mattress and head board about 10 cm from my face!!! And it was huge, one of those big harvester, big body, long legs and it went under my pillow!! needless to say i moved quicker than i have in ages! hubby had been asleep for a while but woke up sharpish when i was going "spider, spider" My hubby is as much of a girl about spiders as i am but i made him get some kitchen roll and grab it. Then he dropped it and we couldn't see it on the wooden floor!!! Finally he got it and took it away. OMG my heart was going and then i started hysterically laughing and crying at the same time! :cry::haha: Could not stop! :cry:
It was so weird. I've been bad about spiders since i was a little kid and i am much better than i used to be or i'd have insisted on changing the bedding before i went back to bed (not that we can get to the sheets cupboard cos there is furniture piled up in front of it). i think it was just knowing that if i'd turned off my light when i was first going to it could've been on my face! :cry: So then i could not sleep at all and baby was going nuts. Woken up this morning and feel like i've pulled my stomach muscles! :wacko: Yuuuk, dirty nasty spider! :growlmad:


----------



## MoonLove

Oh dear Lilli! I hate hate hate it when creepy crawlies get onto the bed - i had it happen to me once when i was young, a spider was running up the duvert towards me, so in terror i kicked it into the air and then got absolutely no sleep all night because i'd no idea where it had gone :rofl: Our bedroom is full of bloomin' moths are the moment. I don't mind them so much because they tend to just sleep all day and all night - i don't like to catch them & throw them out because they're so delicate and i always managed to pull their wings off accidentally or something :blush: So i just leave them be!


Kaths - My Midwife didn't bother telling me about any parentcraft sessions or the hospital tour, so last time i saw her, i asked her how i go about booking them. She said the parentcraft sessions were likely to be booked up by my stage of pregnancy so theres no point (well thanks alot for telling me) and its probably too late for the tour. I just phoned the hospital i'm due to give birth in and asked about the tour. The lady on the phone said "Ooh Er, let me see if i can fit you in" :haha: when i told her i was 34 weeks, but thankfully she was able to get me in early this month (this sunday :happydance:) so i'm really looking forward to that. I think its just a case of showing you facilities like the birthing pool and such (which im not going for) but i'm interested in seeing where my baby will be born :happydance: She said its only about 20 mins long.


I just got back from a doctors checkup. I missed my midwife appointment last week due to illness and i couldn't get in til next wednesday - and by then i won't have been seen for 6 weeks - so i wanted to just get blood pressure & such looked at. All was clear and fine yay! My fundal height measured 34 and baby is still head down :happydance: This makes me soo happy because i'd been worrying that she might have shifted into transverse position - the way my belly goes almost square because the sides stick out so much! Ouch it bloody hurt when he was feeling for the head in my lower belly. He put his hands almost on each side of the head (i could visualise him poking baby in the eye or something :haha:) and wiggled it to see if it moved, which it did. He was saying "This is the head here" and i was winching thinking "Okay thank you please take your hands away now thats PAINFUL" :rofl:


Hope you are all really well!
I'm so so so happy its July! I know i'm due right at the end, but i'm ecstatic that this month is finally here. Feels like i've been waiting for it to come around for soo long :happydance: 

xx


----------



## MoonLove

36 weeks today :happydance: x


----------



## Lilli

Wow! getting to that 'anytime' time :)
Have you got a hospital bag ready? I'm doing mine for next weekend when we go to a wedding which is a little way away... 
Builders have finally finished inside! :happydance: and i've had the carpets cleaned :thumbup: now 'we' just need to shift some furniture and it'll be all good :)
might actually get to sleep in my nice big comfy bed tonight!!! :happydance: 
How is everyone? All a bit quiet on here... anymore scans or tests going on? Any last minute dirty weekends away? haha, yeah right! :haha: 
Hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## MoonLove

Lilli said:


> Any last minute dirty weekends away? haha, yeah right! :haha:

*snort* :rofl:


My hospital bag is pretty much all done! Just need an outfit for myself to come home in, which i'll pack a little nearer the time. Got all baby's clothes ready, all my pyjamas, more cotton wool balls than you could ever need etc! 

I went to the maternity unit 'tour' today. It was alright, although theres not exactly much they can show you. We went into one of the rooms, and its such a surreal feeling to know that i'll be there sometime this month! (hopefully this month, anyway! :haha:) We weren't allowed to see the birthing pool as it was being used, so when we walked past the pool room i was thinking 'omg theres a baby being born in there!'. There was a lady lying on a bed with a tiny baby on her lap aswell and it made me all :cloud9:

4 more weeks:happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well! xx


----------



## kaths101

No theres not alot going on at the moment is there, we are just all waiting!

As for dirty weekends away - umm no! :haha:

Its my birthday tomorrow so OH is taking me to Norwich shopping. Im going to buy the last bits for my hospital bag and were going out for dinner/cinema. I have started to get my bits ready for my bag but havent actually packed it yet. Ive got a feeling im taking far too many baby clothes :blush: ive got about 4 different outfits plus cardi/mitts/booties/socks but also im going to pack some clothes in a bigger size. hmm might have to rethink - think I might have gone a bit overbaord!

Glad the builders are finished Lilli :happydance: bet youre so happy and I hope you enjoy sleeping in your bed tonight..
Gem, im still in 2 minds about my tour, I see what you mean about how much they can actually show you! A room is a room I guess? Must be wierd thinking in a few weeks youre going to be there!! :wacko:

xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey Ladies,

Good to hear everything is going well and full steam ahead! I'll be 33 weeks this thursday, so exciting! How are you all coping in the warm weather?

We've just finished our NCT classes and have to say I really enjoyed them! Did make me giggle when the men were holding plastic babies in a breastfeeding position!

My bump feels so tight now most of the time I can't believe I have 7 and a half more weeks!

take care xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, 
I actually cried i was so happy to have my big squishy bed back! i just lay there and said "i'm so happy i could cry..." and the tears started! :haha: Poor hubby was like 'here we go...' It didnt last too long though :)

Baby clothes in my hospital bag: hat, scratch mitts, socks, booties, 2 short sleeved no legs vests, 1 full length arms/legs sleep suit, 1 short sleeved knee length romper suit, 1 very cute little hoody with a bunny on it! :hugs: 1 blanket. Most of it is newborn, some Upto 1 Month. But this is to take with me this weekend so he'd be tiny if i get over excited at the wedding and he pops out in Northampton. :haha: Might rethink for nearer the time and going to Watford.

Kath, is it your birthday today? or tomorrow? i think you must be a bit of a night owl judging by some of your posts. If it's today, Happy Birthday!

Only 2 hours left at work tonight and then only 5 more days! whoop whoop! :happydance: 
jax, what scares me slightly is that by your due date, i will pretty much definitley have had my baby! :wacko: Cant wait to meet him though :cloud9:

I found the hospital tour helpful purely so i know where we are going on the day and because there is the option of the Birthing Centre (midwives only) or the proper labour ward and they are on different floors. But yeah, i'm sure i'd have coped without going at all! :)


----------



## kaths101

thank you - yes its my birthday today (well actually yesterday now :haha:) the 4th..

I am a night owl, I work mainly nights at the moment so dont get home until after midnight and the first thing I do is come on baby and bump and go to bed about 2am - i have terrible sleep patterns at the mo!

Maybe my baby bag doesnt seem too OTT then - you have roughly the same as me Lilli, I just dont want to be caught short if we are in for a few days and really dont want to rely on OH bringing the right stuff lol


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies, I am back! My Mum's visit is over and I am back at work now. Phew, 2 more weeks to go! I've got quite a lot to do still and doubt I'll manage to do it all, but who cares! I've tried my best :winkwink:

Happy Birthday Kaths for yesterday :cake: Did you get any nice pressies? :flower:

I have had my 1st NCT class yesterday and after initial awkwardness I have to say it was very nice. We have a special 'ladies only' session this Friday. I expect it's all going to be about our lady bits and stuff :blush: Is anyone keeping in touch with ladies from their antenatal group, or planning to? 

My hospital bag is almost ready, but not quite. I still have baby clothes to pack, food snacks and entertainment but that's about it I think. Oh, and my hair straighteners, lol! :thumbup:


----------



## MoonLove

Happy slightly belated Birthday Kaths!!! :happydance:Hope you had a fab day!




satine51 said:


> I have had my 1st NCT class yesterday and after initial awkwardness I have to say it was very nice. We have a special 'ladies only' session this Friday. I expect it's all going to be about our lady bits and stuff :blush: Is anyone keeping in touch with ladies from their antenatal group, or planning to?

I've been to one antenatal class and the hospital tour which both had several other couples attending and at both events, everyone seemed terrified to talk to each other!

I tried to initiate some sort of conversation - we're all in the same boat and there for the same reason for goodness sake - but the more i spoke, the more frightened they became! :dohh: I'm hoping to join a local families and children centre when baby is born. It holds sessions and has lovely family rooms where you can just got grab a cuppa and watch tele whenever you want (and its free!). I'm very hopeful that i will meet some other mums there when i go and make a few friends. I hope people just chat with me and realise i'm not going to hurt them or something! :haha:

xx


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi all

I feel like I haven't been on here for ages! had a busy week at work last week and then in-laws were over at the weekend tiling the bathroom so haven't stopped for a while! I've only got this week and next left at work and I can't wait, especially if the weather stays nice like it is now!

Wishing you a happy birthday Kaths, I hope you had a lovely day.

it seems so wierd that in a few weeks we'll be meeting our babies, I can't wait to be a mum but I think I'll miss my bump a bit too. It's such a huge lifestyle change, I just can't imagine what it's going to be like once baby is here!


----------



## Lilli

Yey, nice to see everyone on here! :hugs:
Kath, i think our sleep patterns are going to become non-existant! I dont remember the last time i saw after midnight (apart from on a toilet trip :haha:) so you'll probably be far better off than me! :)
So i only have 4 more days at work :happydance: two 7-3.30pm and two 11.30-8pm shifts... oh it makes me so happy! :thumbup: 
It's funny, my hubby said he was going to miss my bump after baby comes out! i think what i miss the most about not having a baby in my belly is being able to sleep on my front! and being able to make it through the night without 3 toilet stops... but at the same time i love having him in there and feeling him hiccup, kick and punch all the time. Still, think i am just about ready to meet him now. :cloud9:
We've got our last NCT class tonight, we've had one group lunch and all the ladies that have finished work are meeting for lunch together next monday, which reminds me i'm meant to be making a preggers friendly cheese cake! Think i'll keep in touch with most of them...

It's funny how standoffish some people are, as you say, we're all in the same boat, at our ward tour there was a lot of wide eyed staring, but a couple from my NCT were there and another lady i know so i had plenty of people to talk to :)

Oh it feels like friday but it's only tuesday... at least i've taken tomorrow off! Picking up my new car tomorrow!!! It was a bit of a quick decision but i've bought a Kia Sportage. Sort of feel a little rushed into it but think it'll be all good! :thumbup: Then aquanatal at lunch time. Perfect day :thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls, ive just had my midwife appt and everthing was ok - Im so glad everytime I come out. They also said my my iron levels were really good which I cant believe as im eating terribly at the moment :wacko:

annnnnnnd baby is 3/5ths engaged so hes heading in the right direction!! :happydance:


----------



## satine51

Kaths, glad your appt. went so well! 
I was quite disappointed with my last one...I thought we would be discussing birth plans or pain relief options, but was just told to come for a visit on my due date ( a day before actually) and that's it. Plus my iron levels a still lower than they would like. Oh well...
When are we all finishing work? I have 4 working days left, yippee!! Only next Mon to Thursday, which is great because I am really shattered.

I am so looking forward to staying at home and sorting things out. I still have bits and bobs to get, like the moses basket, baby monitor, rocker/bouncer and steriliser! I also don't know whether to get more blankets, only have 2 at the mo!

Is everyone else ready?


----------



## Lilli

Morning ladies :)
I was told to think about my birth plan for my 36 week appointment and that we'd go through it then... but then i see a different midwife every time so who knows what'll happen! :shrug:
Sorry for the TMI but i've got really bad guts and tummy ache today. I seem to be one way or the other with no normal anymore. Any one else had this? Baby turned sideways in the middle of the night so i don't know if it's just a result of him trampling my intestines? :shrug: He's gone back length ways, just hoping he's head down again... But my tummy is making some really bad noises. Think i better stay near a loo today! :(
I'm off work today, monday and next friday, so only have tues, weds, thurs to get through, then i'm done! :happydance:
I only have two blankets as well Satine. I'm going to wait and see what work get me and then buy my last few bits... might be some vouchers chucked in there! My sister is meant to be visiting in 2 weeks and bringing me a moses basket and loads of clothes. Want to get a bouncy chair, but that's the kind of thing work might get me.
Oh, at our last NCT on tuesday, we were waiting for 2 couples who were a little late and one couple turned up with their newborn baby!!!! She'd had her at 36+3 and she was just so miniature and cute. Weighed 6lbs i think. So they just popped in to say hi and see us all. After they left we were all in a bit of shock that it could happen to us very soon! :)
Hope you are all well, :hugs:


----------



## MoonLove

Wow! That must have been so lovely to see the tiny baby, Lilli! :cloud9: 

Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit crappy! My guts haven't been normal for weeks now, i'm not suffering too bad when it comes to actually going to the loo :blush: but i get awful indigestion & trapped wind and it can be so painful! 

I only have a few blankets too. I bought some cellular ones, 3 of them and a fleece one too. I don't think i'll get anymore just yet, i'll see how we get on using those ones for now, especially in the hot weather.

I had my 36 week appointment on Weds and theres been no mention of discussing a birth plan. :shrug: I didn't really expect there would be as my midwife doesn't tend to bother with the whole giving help and information thing. :haha: As far as birth plans go, i've decided not to bother writing mine down. I did have it all laid out, because i do know exactly what i want (basically refuse everything haha, so that'll totally annoy the midwives :haha:) but after reading so many people say that no one looked at their birth plan at all, i just figure i'll tell them what i want, and i've made sure that Joe knows my wishes too so he can jump in at the right moment if they come along with those scissors or something :haha:


I had a bloody horrible night last night! My birthing ball came yesterday and i was so excited as i've been wanting to get one for agess. I sat on it at my computer for most of yesterday and it was lots of fun bouncing around. It forced me to sit up straight which is great, but my back isn't used to it, so when i'd stand it felt like i had a board strapped to my back! Anyway, when i finally went to bed, i was ridiculously restless. You know when you get off a treadmill and your feet just wanna keep walking? Yeah, it was like that! My bum had been bouncing around all day and it was extremely difficult to lay still in bed! I couldn't get comfy and kept stretching my arms and legs out trying to make them settle. Got up to go to the toilet and did some stretches...that didn't help. Then i got dreadful heartburn & acid reflux about 2 hours after we'd actually gone to bed, so i just lay there thinking 'FINE! I won't even TRY to sleep!'. Joe was really restless too last night and kept shifting around in bed, which kept pulling the covers off of me. So i just lay there, despairing :haha:

Managed to catch up on my sleep this morning though! Slept in til 12pm :rofl: - but i think i'll make a point to not go on the ball at all after 8pm! :dohh:

Hope you're all doing really well! :hugs: x


----------



## MrsWifey

Apologies but stressy rant coming:

I (finally) had my consultants appt at the hospital yesterday which turned out to be quite stressful. First i saw a midwife who did the usual checks, bump was 2cm below the no. of weeks but that's what it was 3 weeks ago so didn't seem too bad. Then we went for the scan. That was strange cos last time baby was a lot smaller and you could see most of it in one go but cos its bigger they can only look at one bit of it at a time! Saw baby sticking it's tongue in and out which was amazing. I had agreed to let hubby find out the sex (with multiple death threats if I even get a hint of it) but was very pleased to see baby listens to mummy as the placenta was right between the legs and there was no way to tell - that made me laugh! They took some measurements, said legs were a bit short and told us baby weighs 3 1/2 lbs and checked the placenta, so far so good. We then went in to see the consultant who explained that baby is small for dates and it might just be that it's genetically small (I'm petite, hubbys not tall either and we were both small baby's) or it might be that somethings wrong and baby's not getting everything it needs. He asked me twice if I smoke (not for 3 years!) and gave a very bad explanation about how the body grows! It's a good thing I read a lot and understood the point he was trying to make or I would have probably got a bit freaked out! 
Proper explanation: The body is designed to protect the head as the most important bit so any energy/nutrients etc will go to the head first. The head measurements were fine but the leg and tummy measurements were small which suggests there might be a problem. 
His weird explanation: You know when you see starving children? The have normal size heads and skinny bodies, and when you put on weight your head doesn't get any fatter because the weight goes on and off from your body not your head! - WTF!
So now doc has told me to stop work and rest (I'm allowed to get up to go to the toilet and make cups of tea!). I did have 1 week left but today is now my last day, just to hand over keys and alarm codes etc. Luckily my maternity cover started 2 days ago. Just have to wait and see what happens in 2 weeks!

Well done if you've read this far!


----------



## Lilli

Jeez, what an arse! Not wanting to be sexist, but men!!! i hated my consultant, he was very patronising. 
They say at this point that babies put on an average 1/2lb a week, so that'll make your baby about 6 and a half if s/he's on time and as you say, you're petite and your husband isnt a tall man. Try not to worry hun and just enjoy getting your feet up :) Do you have another consultant appointment in 2 weeks then? or midwife? If your fundal height is growing proportionally that's good. I think they all just think on the negative side of everything, drama queens!
better go get ready for this wedding, at least i dont have to ponder my outfit... i have no choice! :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Oh dear MrsWifey - rant away thats what we are here for!! Sometimes these doctors / consultants are really rubbish explaining things arent they!! :nope:

So what does your baba measure length ways? I know you had a scan which is different but at my midwife appt they measure from the outside and im positive this is not at all accurate, she also said he was about 5lbs but how do they know :shrug: they cant see how fat he is etc. I take it slightly with a pinch of salt!! Im glad your Oh didnt find out the sex - clever baby covering his/her bits!!

Lilli, My guts are either one or the other, im constipated for a few days and then my guts go and thats it im on the toilet loads.. I heard if you are going to the toilet loads though that you are 'clearing out' and getting ready for baby.. either way its not nice! How lovely of the couple to bring their baby in.. I would love a little one but I think mine will be a 9lb er :wacko: as both me and my Oh were big babies (and still big now). Im just worried none of my newborn clothes will fit!
Hope you enjoy the wedding Lilli :flower:

Gem take it easy on the birthing ball :haha: it does sound terrible, I had a similar night last night - I got in late from work and went straight to bed but somehow managed to pull my back. I was in absolute agony and couldnt turn or anything. Plus I had terrible acid so could only lay in 1 position all night. My feet are getting more and more swollen - Im usually a size 6.5 but when my work shoes fell apart the other day and I went to buy some more I had to get a size 9!!! I cant even get flip flops on :blush:

My midwife is similar Gem - she hasnt told me anything informative, just does the checks and says goodbye, though I decided not to go to classes so I suppose its my own fault but I wont be doing a birth plan either - just gonna go with the flow!

Satine, Im still going to be at work for a few weeks yet, my boss is on holiday for 2 weeks so really I need to cover that. Im struggling now though! so will see how I get on. 
I think im ready, ive pretty much got everything. Just had my last few bits delivered - moses basket mattress, sheets etc. Just waiting for my pram to be delivered on the 17th and I will be there!! :happydance:

Speaking of deliveries I think i had my first major hormonal moment the other day. The postman rang the door bell and then came through our gate (our house is all enclosed). My OH and I were still in bed after working nights but we were awake as we had let our dog out for a wee. When the doorbell rang I leant out of the bedroom window to say I would be down to sign the parcels (if you dont they knock and run by the time we get downstairs) so as I got downstairs the postman was kicking my dog :cry::cry::cry: Yes the dog was barking at him but no way being aggressive and because the postman was kicking him it was just making him worse. I got really upset and told him to stop kicking the dog and he just sniped back at me saying he wasnt going to deliver our parcels anymore -I picked up the dog and burst out crying. I was so upset as I have a jack russell and he is the soppiest thing ever and I have been working really hard with him the last year as I know Jack russells have a habit of being a bit barky / snappy and didnt want that around my baby so we have bought him up really well and he really is a soppy little thing.. since the incident the other day he has become really withdrawn :cry: I dunno i just felt like slapping the postman.

heres my little Alfie dog
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/CIMG3743.jpg

Gosh that was a long post!!


----------



## MoonLove

WTF! He had NO right to kick your dog, omg i would have been so upset!! :growlmad: Thats so awful, i really do hope little Alfie is back to his usual self soon! So uncalled for! :hugs:


I was a big baby myself (8lbs 10oz), but my husband was a premie born at 32 weeks, so i don't know what to make of that! I'm predicting that if i go to 40 weeks with little babe then she will weigh 8lbs 2oz! My family are guessing around the 7lbs mark, but i'm thinking bigger :shrug:



In other news (tmi lolol) me and my husband had sex for the first time in agessss (months!!!) this afternoon. I know you all totally wanted to know tehe :blush: but just thought i'd share as i've been getting really strong braxton hicks type contractions all evening. I had a bath and my belly was constantly going rock hard and there was alot of pressure down in my lower abdomen! I was only saying earlier how i'd not had braxton hicks in weeks! :haha: It made me happy to think that'll be what its like when i actually go into labour! (Just with more pain! :haha:).

Babys kicking around loads now and its such a wonderful feeling :cloud9: I'm so ready to meet her and hold her in my arms but i know i'll miss these feelings in my belly somedays! 

Hope you're all having a fab weekend! :hugs: x


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies! 

It's so exciting, knowing that we are almost there! Just a few more weeks and we will all be Mummies!! OMG, still can't believe it. :cloud9:
At the moment, I am enjoying my NCT classes, but I was a bit disappointed how little is discussed about the actual baby care. Yesterday, we had 4 hour session, which included going through pros and cons of different pain relief, massage, breathing and only 25 minutes of it was baby care. I hope the trainer will cover more during the last session, because that's what all the couples asked for.
It's reassuring to know that I am really in the same boat as lots of other ladies who never changed a nappy in their lives!! :dohh:

On a more negative note, I am feeling really exhausted now, everything is such an effort. I suppose it's not going to get any easier in those last few weeks. I am really looking forward to the last few days at work, or should I say-I am really looking fwd to finishing work!! :winkwink:

MrsWifey, I know it's easier said than done, but don't worry about the consultant. Mine was such a n ar**, when i had a specialist appointment around 20 weeks (my sister's baby has a heart defect, so they were worried about me too). I felt like he was really looking down on me, but hey, I think it's the men and power thing. Try not to worry too much, I have heard so many stories about ladies who were told they were having monster babies or tiny ones and it not actually being true when they were born. There is nothing wrong with having a petite baby, they come in all shapes and sizes!

Kaths, so sorry about Alfie (btw, he is so cute!). That was way out of order. I think I would ring your local office and complain. Looks like our midwives are similar, I really don't get any substantial info from any of them. last time when I had my hospital appointment (my care is shared between hospital and community midwives), I was hoping to discuss birthplan etc, but she was like...see in at 40 weeks! EEK!!! :dohh::dohh:

Gem, wow, where did you fin the energy from? LOL :winkwink: Good on you! What do the Braxton Hicks feel like? I have not had them yet! 

Lilli, TMI warning but my digestion in awful at the moment. I was prescribed iron tablets so it's constipation all the ay for me, and it's awful. I am going to try buying liquid Spatone iron and see if that makes any difference.Hope you feel better soon. Your NCT experience must have made it so real for you. I am so broody but also anxious at the same time. But mainly excited!

On a different note, what are you birth plans? Is there something specific you are hoping for? My ideal birth would be in water, with gas and air. I don't mind pethidine if it gets too much, but I am petrified of epidurals, I had lumbar puncture when I was little and I have phobia of needles in my spine! I am also hoping to give birth in midwife led unit, not the hospital bit. Fingers crossed...


----------



## MoonLove

satine51 said:


> Gem, wow, where did you fin the energy from? LOL :winkwink: Good on you! What do the Braxton Hicks feel like? I have not had them yet!
> 
> 
> On a different note, what are you birth plans? Is there something specific you are hoping for? My ideal birth would be in water, with gas and air. I don't mind pethidine if it gets too much, but I am petrified of epidurals, I had lumbar puncture when I was little and I have phobia of needles in my spine! I am also hoping to give birth in midwife led unit, not the hospital bit. Fingers crossed...

Ahaha, i'm just on a real high at the moment which has come from lack of sleep due to being up several times a night making toilet trips. :haha: I lie in bed thinking 'Oh whats the point in falling alseep, i'll be up again in an hour' :haha: I guess its all good practice for when baby is here! 

I've had Braxton Hicks since around week 20. Before, it'd be my belly going hard and round, but they weren't hugely uncomfortable. Now, it almost feels like my uterus actually shrinks around shape of baby in my belly. If you imagine vaccum forming around baby! :haha: Its incredibly uncomfortable now, and the pressure down below _hurts_! I was getting them again this morning and i had to wiggle around lots just to get comfy!

As far as my birthing plan goes, i want to try as natural as possible. I've done more reasearch into all of the different pain reliefs/positions/procedures than is acutally neccasery, but the thought of being in labour and not knowing what to expect or what they're going to do with that pair of scissors really scares me!! :haha:

I'm 100% not having an epidural, simply because i've really heard one too many disaster stories about them on BnB since being in the third tri! Whether it be they haven't worked on one side, that they couldn't get the needle in properly (the picture one lady put up of 20 little holes in her back completely put me off!) or that it was just totally inaffective - i've just decided to go without. I don't want pethedine because anyone whos had it has told me they were just vomiting everywhere and it did nothing in the way of pain relief :shrug: I _definitely _don't want that injection in your thigh to expel the placenta. I hate the idea of them squishing my tummy and the risk of the placenta breaking in my belly because of it just makes me feel sick! :sick: I doubt it'll be much fun needing to push it out naturally after childbirth itself, but the yucky risks associated with the injection just totally turned me off the idea. I don't want them to cut me at all, because of it causing an unnatural tear to the skin & muscle - its not like i wish to tear naturally either, but with episiotomys taking a longer time to heal and causing more pain in the aftemath, i really would rather take my chances without the use of scissors. :shrug:

Thats so full of 'I don't wants!' :haha: I just want to go in with a clear head of how i want my labour to go, and hope that all goes somewhat to plan.

I'm hoping to birth on all fours or kneeling up on the bed. I really don't want to lie on my back, i can't do that now without being in agony, so i dont know how i would when i'm in labour!! I'm waiting for the cord to stop pulstating before cutting it, so i'm expecting baby will be plonked on my tummy straight away :cloud9:

Whats everyones plans on feeding baby? I've had more bloomin horror stories than you'd believe about breastfeeding from my family. I've tried to really mentally prepare myself for it and whilst i do expect that it may be a struggle at first, i hope to stick at it as i'm so passionate about it :cloud9:

Oh! and also - *FULL TERM TODAY*! :happydance::happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Lilli

Aw Kath, poor little Alfie! He's so cute :hugs: i hope he's back to normal soon :hugs:
The wedding was really nice but i'm wiped out today. Too much time on my fat feet! Kath, i cant believe how your shoe size has changed! Wow! luckily i had stretchy ballet pumps for yesterday and my flip flops are life savers. I find Tescos own flip flops have quite generous straps and are only £2 or £3 for the foam ones... :thumbup:
It's funny having the isofix base in the back of the car, we put it in on friday cos we were away yesterday, i kept turning round and looking at it earlier, not long till there's a baby there! :happydance:
And our buggy etc is being delivered tomorrow. Very exciting :thumbup:
As for a birth plan... there is a page in your maternity notes book which has a basic lay out, i want to say page 36 but i might've just made that up! presuming that we all have the same NHS ones and they arent different for the different regions...
- I'm hoping to have a water birth, but still waiting to find out if i'll be allowed on the midwife led unit.
- I dont want to be offered pethidine (purely cos it effects baby and the effects can last for days)
- I'll consider an epidural if i am struggling with the pain but want to try to manage with gas/air (and water pool hopefully)
- I dont want the cord cutting until it has stopped pulsating. (i've read that when baby is squeezed out, up to 40% of it's blood etc gets pushed back into the placenta, not cutting the cord straight away allows this to balance out again and for them to keep getting oxygen)
- I dont want the injection to deliver the placenta, i will try for a natural '3rd stage'.
- i want to try to breast feed (getting baby to feed ASAP helps make the placenta deliver)
- i dont want baby to have the vitamin k injection, i want him to have the 3 oral doses over a month.
So yes, a lot of "i don't want" but it seems that if you don't specify what you don't want, they sort of go on auto pilot, whip the baby out, clamp and cut the cord, inject you, inject baby. :wacko:
oooh, time for a nap on the sofa me thinks :)
hope everyone is well? not long till our aches and pain and fat hands/feet will be a distant memory and we'll have cute little babies instead :hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

My first day of not being at work!:happydance:

It's a very strange feeling, it still seems like I'm just having a week off and I'll be back there soon! My boss was on hol last week so I've yet to tell him that I had to start my leave a week early, I've left a message on his phone and he's usually quite good at calling back.

I got a top tip for birth plans from my NCT teacher last week. She said to be careful how you word it cos if you put 'I do not want a c-section/epidual/forceps etc' in writing it makes it really hard for them to do it if there is documented evidence that you are refusing it which in an emergency can cause delays, instead write it as a list of preferences ie. I would prefer not to have a c-section/epidural/forceps etc. unless it's absolutely neccessary.

I'm hoping to go with water/active labour and gas and air if possible. I don't like the idea of an epidural (but it may be more appealling during a long labour!) and I'd rather have a natural stage 3 too. Stressing about baby over the weekend has made me realise though that if I got told that intervention was best for baby I'd do it straight away. As much as I'd want to have a natural birth, ultimately as long as baby is ok I don't care how it comes out!

I spoke to my mw this morning who has helped reassure me about baby. She said that if the placenta blood flow was ok and they're happy to wait 2 weeks to see me again then it indicates it's more that baby is just small sized. She also said that just cos it's small doesn't mean it's behind development wise which I was worried about too. She said that they can't tell that much from one scan so when they've done another one they can compare them and see that baby is actually growing. If there is a problem with the placenta they might decide to induce labour, but that was showing up ok at my scan last week. I'm ignoring all the email updates and my ticker that says 'baby is now 5lbs'!


----------



## Lilli

Hey Ladies, 
How was day 2 of maternity leave MrsW?
Good point about the Birth Plan, i'm going to put in a bit saying "providing that baby is ok and does not need any special attention, I would like..." etc. Or, "I approve any emergency procedures that are in the best interest of my baby and appreciate that a birth plan is best case scenario" type thing.
I've just been and bought my Raspberry Leaf Tea capsules. Holland and Barrett are doing "buy one, get one half price" at the moment so i got some Arnica tablets too.
So after i posted on sunday, i experienced my first Braxton Hicks (we think). It started raining and i jumped (tried to) up from the sofa and felt something give, not in a good way. Then i had this stabbing pain that came and went... said to hubby "i'm going to have a bath cos i've got this pain, like a muscle spasm" and he goes "muscle spasm? like a muscle contraction? like a contraction?!" and i was like "yeah, it comes and goes... hurts but doesnt _really_ hurt..." :haha: So i waddled off for a nice bath and it eased a bit but then it was about every 8-10 minutes for 20-30 secs until midnight when i fell asleep! Got to be Braxtons right? :shrug: Considered ringing the hospital but decided it was nothing. Becoming increasingly aware of every little niggle now though.
Cant wait for baby to arrive! Hope he's early, but not _this_ early. :)
My buggy is gorgeous, i love it!
Hope all is well with you guys, :hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

Sounds like braxton hicks to me Lilli, but then I'm probably not the best one to state an opinion as I don't think I've had any yet! What do the arnica tablets do?

I went to bumps and babies group today. It was nice to meet other mums but I was the only 'bump' there and the youngest baby was 5 months. It was interesting hearing everyone talk about their babies though. Hopefully some other bumps will join soon.

What snacks are you packing in your hospital bags?


----------



## Lilli

Arnica is to help bring out bruising to make it heal quicker. You can get extra strength ones for after child birth... just read this and found out you can take it in the run up too:
https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/ate/pregnancyandchildbirth/205110.html
and then found this thread in 2nd tri:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/639521-arnica-after-childbirth.html
Haven't really thought about snacks... probably cereal bars i guess :shrug: what about you? :hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

My antenatal teacher and maternity notes say to have high carb, easily digestible things so I bought some lunch box type flapjacks and they also recommend things like rich tea biscuits and white bread sandwiches so I'll get some biscuits and get hubby to pack some sarnies when labour starts.

My friend had her baby last night, I just saw the pic on facebook and nearly cried! I have a strange feeling baby is going to come early even though everyone keeps telling me it'll be late.


----------



## kaths101

Im so jealous of those of you now on leave - starting to struggle a little now. I will probably pack some cereal bars and just snacky things - biscuits, fruit. If im in for a long time I will send OH to the shop to get sandwiches etc :thumbup: the cafe is really nice at my hospital.. though im hoping it will all be over so quickly I wont need anything (wishful thinking lol)..

I wonder who will be first to pop between us all. I guess gem is a good bet but I also feel like im going to be early (though that is probably wishful thinking too!!)

My friend at work who had their baby at 33 weeks bought him home yesterday - sooo cute 5.5 lbs, its so hard to imagine that something that big is inside us!! :wacko:


----------



## Lilli

Kath, is Alfie ok now? nasty postman :growlmad:

Aw, i quite want to have my baby soon! i have my mum down this weekend, my sister (with husband, 3 year old and 4 month old) down the following weekend and then i'd like a few days of sleeping and then for him to arrive... Soooo, when i'm 38 weeks, yep, that'll do. :thumbup:
Just had my 36 week midwife appointment. She rang the birthing centre and they've agreed to accept me even with my medical history, so very good news! :thumbup: He's still head down, but not engaged yet. He's being a right little wriggle bum today :cloud9: Love him so much :kiss:

Very last day at work tomorrow :happydance: I feel like i could carry on a bit longer really but it's definitely getting harder. I think if i didn't start at 7am i would've kept going a bit... 

Had a real craving for cheesy mustard mash and as hubby is out, that is what i'll have! :) With a piece of salmon for some fish oils... yum yum


----------



## kaths101

Alfie is ok now thank you - curled up next to me as I type :flower:
The postman has been quite a bit since - Ive been ordering loads of baby things :blush: but he just throws the parcels over the gate now. Good job I havent ordered anything breakable!! The thing is he chucks the parcels over the gate and THEN rings the doorbell - which then sets the dog off :dohh:
But alfie is fine and we just make sure that he isnt in the garden round about the same time as the postman comes (still dont like him though).

Great news about the birthing centre Lilli :thumbup:. My Midwife still hasnt discussed where I want to give birth. My little boy is being a right wiggle bum too, i love the feeling - some woman say they dont like it but I can sit her all night and watch my tummy wobbling about :haha: Mine was engaged last time I went but I heard they can unengage themselves so im not getting too excited!!
xx


----------



## MoonLove

kaths101 said:


> I wonder who will be first to pop between us all. I guess gem is a good bet but I also feel like im going to be early (though that is probably wishful thinking too!!)

I'm just wanting to have my baby now. I thought to myself 'I won't spend the last 3 weeks just wishing baby out asap' but now its here and i'm being teased by signs, i just feel like i'm sitting around waiting for labour to get started. I guess i'm not expecting much in these weeks leading up to my due date, but since i've been losing my plug (with blood in it :happydance:) its hard not to get excited.

I had a night full of contractions on Tues and i thought it may be the start of something, but they stopped by morning. Any twinge i get in my belly, i get excited - only to feel a bit let down when it just stops!

:winkwink:xx


----------



## MrsWifey

It's so strange to think that soon we won't be bump buddies anymore, we'll be mummy buddies!:baby::cloud9:

I'm nervously washing baby's clothes and bedding today. Some of it has red bits on so I've put 3 sheets of colour catcher in the machine and I'm just hoping I don't dye it all pink! can't wait to see it all hanging out on the washing line though!:hangwashing:

Kaths, did you make a complaint about your postie? Have they done anything about him?

It still feels like ages until Baby Day, at the moment I'm counting down to my next scan on 22nd, hopefully baby will have grown a bit and everything will be ok.


----------



## MrsWifey

Hurrah, managed to not dye all baby's clothes pink :happydance:

And somehow it all looks even cuter now that it's washed!


----------



## Lilli

Oh, it was my last day of work today! how very very strange! 
got lots of presents from work... a playtime bouncer chair (with a giraffe on it), a cuddle towel (with a giraffe on it), a cute dungaree set, a teddy comforter, a giraffe music box!!!! https://www.beandrops.co.uk/product-300/Trousselier-Giraffe-Music-Box.html a rattle, a vibrating giraffe pram toy, an orchid... my friends know me so well! :happydance:
And then a friend gave me some gorgeous little leather slippers and a helium balloon. 
And another friend gave me a load of clothes from her little boy, some hardly worn and all really nice, Ted Baker, John Lewis, Next, Debenhams. Much more than i'd spend on baby clothes so he's a lucky little boy! :cloud9:
It feels so strange to not be going back to work for a year! I feel like i left in a real rush, i was chatting away and suddenly there were people waiting to carry all my stuff for me! Managed to put an 'out of office' on but then my computer wouldn't log off! Got loads saved on my desktop which i should've put on the main drive... oh well, never mind! I'm sure i wont even know what i've lost by the time i go back! :shrug:
So i have my mum coming down tomorrow, i feel stressed already! think she's staying 4 nights... she keeps changing her mind on the days and how long she's staying. :dohh: 
Got a physio appointment tomorrow to get some wrist supports. Anyone else got the carpal tunnel pain? My hands/wrists just feel really stiff and swollen and lifting anything heavy(ish) gives me a sharp pain. Vaguely got it in my feet too but i don't think they can do anything about that. It's not _really_ bad but i think it has potential. A friend of mine had it and she used to end up smashing things cos she lost feeling in her hands... Hopefully mine wont get any worse and now i'm off i can keep my feet up more. :happydance:
I did my usual "i'm going to cry now..." before :cry: Held it together until i got in my car and was about to drive away though :haha:


----------



## kaths101

oo Gem hopefully not too long now, im trying not to wish my pregnancy away either but it is tempting as we get closer isnt it :haha:

MrsW yes I did write a letter about the postie, probably wont get any response though!! 

Im glad all your clothes didnt come out pink..Ive been washing baby clothes too - i love it!! You can get so many in the washing machine, and ironing them is sooo easy lol - one brush over and they are done - so teeny!! Some stuff probably doesnt need ironing and once baby is born I probably wont iron so much but I have washed and ironed EVERYTHING, I love the smell too :cloud9: - at least it will all look nice at least once :haha: I have soooo many clothes. i already have a wardrobe full and a chest of drawers full. 

Aww Lilli you lucky thing!! sounds like your work collegues have been very generous with their pressies - I porbbaly wont get anything from mine as I tend to be the one to buy the pressies usually for birthdays etc :dohh:
I cant wait to leave - im very jealous but have at least 2 weeks left to go. 
I havent had carpel tunnel but I have had some wierd things. I wake up with numb hands and I have a terrible pain in my back - realllly hurts :cry:

Do any of you girls find yourself whinging so much to your Oh? I know thats what they are there for but Im going to try and stop cos im always ahhhing and ohhing in pain and thrashing about in bed - its hard not to moan though, and ive been going to bed and then having to get up to be sick because of heart burn... yuck
Ah well saying all that I am still LOVING being pregnant - getting really excited now :happydance:


----------



## satine51

Hello Lovelies! 


Lilly, it was also my last day at work today! It felt so surreal, but very exciting-I got lots of lovely gifts too, including gorgeous moses basket (yippee, nursery complete!), cute outfits, mamas and papas gift card, some toys.... I am so happy! I will write more tomorrow, I feel a bit high from all the excitement! (hope I won't go into labour just yet from all this adrenaline! LOL!) xx


----------



## MrsWifey

Sounds like lots of us are off work now. I didn't get anything cos I left a week early but we're having a work meal on 30th July and someone hinted already that I wasn't leaving empty handed.

Are you having baby showers? I've got mine a week sunday, we're going for afternoon tea which I love, there's just something about little sandwiches, cakes and endless cups of tea and girly chatter, can't wait!

It's been a strange week, took ages to get to tuesday and then suddenly it's friday! It'll be nice to spend the weekend with hubby after a couple of days on my own and hopefully the bathroom will be finished this weekend too.


----------



## Lilli

hi everyone, 
Got my mum staying at the moment and i am ready to scream!Jeez, i'm pregnant not ill!!! :growlmad: I know she means well but i've ended up snapping quite a few times already... Guess that's the problem of living so far away, you don't see someone for ages then have an over load! :shrug: Trying to be patient. Lunch with her and my MIL tomorrow which is bound to be interesting... :wacko:
Satine, have you got your Oyster yet? i love mine! just like wheeling it round, be nice when i have a little person to put in it! :haha:
I bought a 'swaddleme' swaddle wrap today. Anyone else going to try this? they get some good reviews on amazon. I've been looking for a reasonably priced baby sleeping bag but haven't found any i like. this was £6 in tkmaxx so i thought i'd try it. 
Kath, i hope your work do get you some leaving gifts! I'm sure they will. i was nervous i wouldn't get anything as i usually organise, or prompt someone else to do it.
I wore my wrist support things that the physio gave me for carpal tunnel and was in soooooo much pain as a result the next day! couldn't believe how bad it made it. Much worse than without so i didn't bother last night and was far better. :shrug:
On the plus side (of having my mum here) she brought two boxes of clothes from my sister for the baby and a moses basket on a rocker! I've washed most of it already and mum has ironed it all for me! My sister had already washed it all but i felt like i wanted it doing with my washing powder so i know that everything has all been done the same if he does have some kind of skin reaction... So now i have more newborn and 0-3 months clothes than i think he'll be able to wear! all good if for some reason i'm not very mobile as hubby and the washing machine dont know each other... :haha: Such cute little dungarees! Awwww :cloud9:
Hope you are all well?
I have a busy week ahead with my mum still here till tuesday (i think) then aquanatal and lunch with NCT ladies on wednesday, visiting the NCT lady who had her baby already on thursday and then seeing my friend with her little boy who was born not long before ours were all conceived, on friday! :winkwink: Strange to think that he's trying to walk but will be in the same school year as mine who isn't even born! 
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hi all, Oh dear Lilli, stay calm not long now. i dont think I could cope with my mum staying with me - well she only lives over the road but I could scream sometimes too!!

Yes ive got 2 swaddle blankets and I think they are called miracle blankets.I was going to buy sleeping bags too but apparantly they cant use them for 6 weeks or so, so I think i might just buy one then. If baby is sleeping ok anyway then it might not be needed. 

My pram should be delivered tomorrow - cant wait :happydance::happydance:

Has anyone got a TENS machine? I bought one as I read really good things about them. People not needing pain relief until 7/8cm etc so thought it would be worth a go! I had a practice run on my arm :haha: and it really is powerful. Ive just got to remember to put it on when labour starts!

I just realised im on the last bit of my baby ticker!! when did that change. scary...baby is being a bit quieter these days. Im still getting movements so im not worried but not so jabby and painful. Things must definetly be getting squashed in there!!


----------



## MoonLove

Morning all :coffee:!


Just popping in to say one of my BnB friends who i've followed since TTC (she got her BFP a week before me in November) had her baby this morning! :happydance: I've not seen piccys yet, but got a message last night about her waters having gone and now theres loads of congrats messages on her facebook wall! I'm so ridiculously happy & hyped for her, and this has really made me realise just how imminent labour really is!

She was 9 days ahead of me, so the lucky bugger popped just before her due date! I'm so so excited, and although i've seen so many birth announcements on BnB recently - hers has really hit home because we've been cooking our babies together every step of the way!!


Oh, and in other news, our car has broken down (for the 8th time this year) and we just can't afford to put any more money into it. Its so so old and we've been longing to get rid for some time now. Theres a problem with the ignition and last time it cost £200 to fix. Thats about 4 times what the car itself is worth - so we just can't put that sort of money into it anymore!

So wippee, we're stuck without a car for the time being, poor Joe had to walk to the station this morning after trying in vain to fix it! 

If baby decides to come anytime soon - looks like i'll be waddling to hospital!! :haha:

Hope everyone is well!! :hugs: xx


----------



## YoungMommy93

best of luck to you all! <3


----------



## satine51

Hello All,

I thought I would be enjoying my maternity leave more, at the moment I am just feeling anxious that I haven't got some of the things ready yet! I think that the reality is hitting home :wacko: I also started having some nightmares about giving birth...eeeek! I hope I will be able to relax more in the coming days. 

I have some great news to share. I had a scan yesterday to check if my low lying placenta has moved and it has! So I don't need a planned section as I thought I might have to have. It was lovely seeing our LO again, but funny that we couldn't see her all on the screen, just bit by bit because she is so big now! :happydance: I was told that she is an average size for gestation so really happy about that too. 

We had our last NCT class yesterday and one of the ladies (due before me!) has already given birth to a baby boy. :cloud9: They are both well, but it made me put my act together and I started repacking my hospital bag straight away! 
I was a bit disappointed with the classes generally. The most useful was breastfeeding session, but I was really hoping for some newborn care or at least discussion about it especially that all parents to be in our group requested for it to be covered and it wasn't. We got literally 10 mins at the end yesterday and it was rushed. 
What did you think of your classes? 

Mrs Wifey, I haven't got a baby shower planned. I am getting gifts in dribs and drabs from friends and family. Have you organised it yourself, or has it been done for you? 
Lilli, I also had my Mum staying with me for a week so I sympathise! There are some positives too, my Mum also ironed all LOs clothes. I did get a few comments about the impracticality of certain garments, but I am not going to complain :winkwink:I was also looking at swaddle blankets, but haven't bought any yet. I am off to town today so will have a look around! I have got 2 sleeping bags, which were on sale in Mamas and Papas, but I don't think I can use them straight away. 
I haven't got my Oyster yet, we are picking it up this Saturday though. Can't wait!!
Kaths, which pram are you getting? I haven't got the tens machine. I did try it at NCT and i don't think it will work for me. I have heard some great stories though, some ladies find it really helpful. 
Gem, sorry about your car. I am just booking mine in for a service and I am already scared how much it's going to cost! :cry:


----------



## MrsWifey

Gem, I'd be so stresed if my car broke down now! Have you get a plan B to get to hospital when the time comes?

My sister is planning my baby shower for me, not sure what she's got planned but I know when and where. I went to a baby shower about a month a ago and we played a few games including 'guess the baby food flavour'. They were all really yucky!!!

My NCT classes have been quite good, hubby hates them though which is a shame. He either sits there biting his nails or decides to join in by being 'funny'! The problem is he has more experience of babies than I do but also he already 'knows how to do it all'! Last night we covered c-sections and then bathing baby and putting baby to bed. Next week is breastfeeding and then in our last session I think it's a recap of the course and nappy changing. It has been more about labour but we are going over basic babycare too.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hey ladies,

Sounds like everything is going really well! Are you all on maternity leave now? I finish next tuesday, although I can't wait it seems so strange so I have a mix of emotions.

Saw the midwife on monday for my 34 week appointment, everything is going well except he is measuring a bit big (36 and a half weeks!) so she has referred me for a growth scan. Have any of you needed one of these? she has promised me its nothing to worry about!

take care and can't wait to hear the first birth announcement!!

xx


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, 
I am now in a Mum Free Zone and can finally relax! :thumbup:
I was thinking about a Tens machine, you can hire them and i know my birthing unit has a couple they'll lend out... 
Guys, i cant stop buying baby stuff now! It's so bad! Been looking for a sleeping bag for ages and then in Sainsburys yesterday i found a Whiney the Pooh one for half price (£6) that was 1.5tog so it was just begging to be bought! would've been rude not to! I was looking for a 1 tog really so will just need to make the room a bit cooler.
Gem, sorry to hear about your car! Are you getting it fixed? what bad timing! 
I found that our NCT classes focused mainly on labour with far less on the actual doing... only a quick demo of nappies and bathing. But on the hospital tour they did say that they would give you advice and demos on both if you wanted before they send you home.
3 of my NCT ladies have had their babies now! One was at 36+3 and then two have had them today, both were 38 weeks + a bit. I want my baby! :)
So it's quite exciting. But do you reckon because 3 of them have come early, it increases my odds of being late?! statistically speaking... hmmmmm :shrug:
Jax, i wouldn't worry about your scan at all, take it as a bonus viewing of your baby! It's just the same as your 20 week scan where they measure head circumference, abdominal circumference, femur length, check the organs etc. I had an extra one at 28 weeks. I also dont put much faith in the fundal height measurement, it's so dependant on the midwife doing it and if the baby is sticking it's bum out of is sitting low... certainly when they've done mine, one midwife will be very low on my pubic bone then the next time it's a different midwife and she measures it from higher up?! I dunno, but really, nothing to worry about :flower:
Well, i've hung out my washing but it has zero chance of drying in this weather! might as well go get it all in... :dohh:
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Hello,

I got used to not having to work quite quickly! :winkwink: I am just seeing friends, doing shopping and nesting! I still have a lot to do- I am planning to reorganise wardrobes, add finishing touches to the nursery...
Lilli, I know what you mean about buying baby stuff! We have just bought baby monitor and I ordered my rocking chair! (so excited about this!) I think this is it for big purchases for now, but I keep seeing lovely baby clothes I'd like to buy. If the weather does not improve, I will be going for some more cardis, it's really cold and dreadful at the moment!

I went to se a friend and she had these gorgeous, wooden mobiles in her toddler's room. They looked so lovely hanging from a ceiling, I'd thought I'd share:

https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/department/nursery_wooden_mobiles/
https://www.clementinetoys.com/acatalog/copy_of_Buy_Wooden_toys_marvellous_mobiles_15.html

So, are you ladies enjoying your maternity leave? All nested and ready to go, or not ready? I would still like 2 weeks of me time and she could come a little early then. :winkwink: I am worried that I will be overdue and induced though, for some reason. At my midwife's appt yesterday, she said the position is perfect, but I saw in my noted that the baby's head is not engaged in the slightest yet. :dohh:


----------



## MrsWifey

Satine, those websites have such gorgeous things, I love the wooden mobiles and they're such a good price too - want one, want one!

I'm not sure if it's nesting or just having the time to actually do stuff around the house instead of the usual day off essential housework. It has been nice to be able to do it in my own time and the house is definately benefiting from it, I'm being much more 'clean as you go' rather than 'clean once you've run out of plates/knickers/floorspace', lol! I've yet to reclaim the dining table though, at the moment it's hubbys DIY storage area but hopefully he'll sort that out this weekend while I'm out enjoying tea and cakes!

Today's task is to hoover the car - not sure I've ever done that before but I want it to be all lovely and clean before putting baby and baby's stuff in it. Ok, so that might count as nesting!!


----------



## Lilli

jeez, when will it stop raining?!?!? :growlmad: I had lovely ideas of sunbathing in my maternity leave before baby arrived but no, we get rain!
Satine, those mobiles are lovely! might have to send the link to my mum as she was saying she wanted to get us one...
Like the wall stickers too.
I wouldn't worry about baby not being engaged, some of them don't until you are in labour. Just had a good long cuddle with 3 week old Lily in the hopes my baby might decide to make a move... nothing happening so far :)
Going to see Harry Potter tonight, never know, he might decide to be born at the cinema?! hmmm :shrug: haha, maybe not.
Going to force myself to go to Morrisons. Have to stock up cos my sister is coming to stay. What do 3 year olds eat?! And my sis and her hubby are vegetarians so i have to try think what to feed them too...
Might have to put the heating on for a bit too. Bloomin cold for once!
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

We saw Harry Potter a couple of nights ago, it was really good. Baby loves the cinema and always kicks lots, I think it's the surround sound!

I forgot to mention it earlier but yesterday we found out that sister-in-law has made it to 7 weeks pg! :happydance: I teared up when I heard, it's her 3rd IVF so I'm so pleased for her. She's still got a long way to go as she has a heart-shaped womb so is at risk of a late mc, but this is the furthest she's got so fingers and toes all crossed for her!


----------



## kaths101

Thats great news MrsWifey about your sis in law. Fingers and toes all crossed for her that this is her time!

I had my midwife appointment today and all good, baby still engaged but she said he is on his side at the moment so need to get him moved round so he isnt back to back - Ive heard this is very painful! She said I need to get a beanbag or birthing ball and do some leaning forwards.
Baby is measuring about on the 70th centile so thats ok.
She started scaring me saying it can happen any time now as 37 weeks is classed as full term! Ive still got 2 weeks left at work :cry: Hopefully I will get some ME time before baby. Im still feeling unprepared but when I actually think about what I need - its not alot. i just need to pack my bag and get a few more blankets. I think it is just the state of the house bothering me - I really want to get it sorted before baby arrives. Again its not that bad as OH has been doing a lot I think im just panicking.

I would also love it to stop raining as my mum bought me some nice comfy garden loungers and I havent been able to sit out on them yet!

Ive had some proper hard jabs from my little boy the last few days but I love feelinghim squirming about :thumbup:


----------



## satine51

It's stopped raining, Yippee!! And my gliding chair has just been delivered :happydance: 
I was pestering Hubby for this chair for ages, but he said we could just take one of our armchairs upstairs to the nursery. No way! Anyway, I managed to get a really good deal on Amazon, cos some of them are hundreds of pounds. So excited! I will be busy putting it together today :winkwink:

We also saw Harry Potter last week and I really enjoyed it. I kept thinking, this is probably our last cinema trip as a couple:wacko: although I am sure that later on when LO is bigger we can arrange some childcare and still go on a cinema date...

Kaths, you are so brave for staying at work, it must be really hard for you now? I am sure that as soon as you stop working, you will feel much better preparation wise-I felt so not ready a few days ago and now I am like, when is this baby coming out? :baby: 
Lili, did you enjoy HP? If you find out what 3 year olds eat, please let me know. I 've got a friend coming round next week with her 3 year old and I haven't got a clue. 
MrsWifey, so pleased for your SIL! Hope she has a happy and healthy pregnancy after all this struggle :hugs:

Did I tell you that a colleague from my team at work told me she was also pregnant? I am excited for her and seeing her next week as well. I will have someone to pass all these pregnancy books and magazines to! She hasn't told my boss yet, eek!! :haha:


----------



## MrsWifey

If you want to know what 3 year olds eat I think the best thing is ask their parents. My 3 year old nephew will only eat room temperature food so waits for his food to cool down and he doesn't like ice cream! He also sometimes has to be bribed with chocolate but generally he eats rice/pasta, fruit and lots of bread!


----------



## MoonLove

Afternoon all!
Hope you're all doing well, sorry i've not been on for a short while. 

We were very lucky with the whole car situation - my Dad helped us out a great deal at the start of the week, he picked Joe up from the station and they went to look at a second hand car at a local garage. It was in really good nick and its a HUGE improvement from our old car - its got power steering lololol! :happydance: I don't drive yet anyway, but Joe absolutely loves it - seems like the old one breaking down was a blessing in disguise! We're getting it scrapped on Monday.

Satine, my baby is hardly engaged yet either, i had my 38 week midwife on Weds and she wrote down 4/5 engaged but i could tell she wasn't really very convinced. 


I was up all night last night with extremely sharp pains very deep & low in my pelvis each time baby moved. I woke up to go to the toilet and my tummy was just ACHING. I went back to bed and didn't get to sleep for a good number of hours because baby was so active! The intense pains have eased off since this morning and i'm left with a sore achey tummy. Sometimes the pressure gets so strong that i feel i just want my waters to go to relieve it! :haha:


We've got a busy weekend seeing family and Joe thinks i'll go into labour at some point :haha: Its wishful thinking, but i am hopeful! :happydance:

Single digit countdown today, wooo! 

Hope you're all doing really well! Can't quite get my head around how fast July has gone! xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hi all, 
Yes, my sister gave me a list of what to get for Cameron. Fish fingers and baked beans is a favorite, as is pasta bolognaise. He loves bananas and apples and mattersons smoked sausage with tzatziki sandwiches! I bought a mattersons smoked sausage for him but ate it all! haha, just had to go buy some more :)
Harry Potter was great, baby was going nuts all the way through... could've been the chocolate and the frozen drink as well as the film :haha:
MrsW, congrats to your sister in law! i dont know if you remember but my friend from work was having a hard time with a failed IVF attempt back in February? She's now about 7 weeks too! going for a scan on monday to check for a heart beat, well, to check for 2 heart beats cos both embryos have implanted! i have everything crossed for her and for your SIL. 
Gem, good work on the car! glad you've got one sorted cos it sounds like your body is getting ready to go! :thumbup:
I've just been round to see my friend who had Harry on the 5th on Nov - coincidentally the date my pregnancy is counted from! He's so so cute, crawling everywhere and trying to stand, just cant believe they'll be in the same school year! Maybe if we get them in the same school Harry will look after my little boy... :baby: It's just amazing that by next april ish our LO's will be crawling and babbling away to us. We were doing high 5's. Aw, what a cutie! I want my baby now! :happydance:
Hope you are all ok? Any day now ladies!
xxx


----------



## satine51

Rant Alert!

A lovely, exciting day turned into a nightmare of a day when I started assembling the chair... it looks like a part (bolt) is missing from the actual chair base, meaning that I can't put it together. Just emailed the seller on amazon, in hope that they'll either send the part or replace the chair. Damn!! I feel a bit like an idiot now, it's going to be a pain to put it in the box again :cry:


----------



## MoonLove

satine51 said:


> Rant Alert!
> 
> A lovely, exciting day turned into a nightmare of a day when I started assembling the chair... it looks like a part (bolt) is missing from the actual chair base, meaning that I can't put it together. Just emailed the seller on amazon, in hope that they'll either send the part or replace the chair. Damn!! I feel a bit like an idiot now, it's going to be a pain to put it in the box again :cry:

Argh! Bummer! Hate it when that sort of thing happens, hope you can get it sorted soon! x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

aww satine - how annoying!! hope the seller can get it sorted pronto, there is no messing with us and our hormones!!

growth scan went fine, he is big - estimated 7lbs now at 35weeks! he is also into the 97th centile but they are compleatly unconcerned. I just hope i don't go overdue lol!

finally got our cot, mattress and car seat yesterday and had a call to say the uppababy buggy is now in too - yippee! bring on the nesting :)

xx


----------



## Lilli

Eeeek, it's official, i am a water melon!!!! :)
Satine, so sorry to hear about your chair, how annoying, how rubbish!? hope they sort it out quickly for you!
Hey Jax, nice big healthy baby for you then! In NCT classes she showed us the difference size wise between a 6lb baby and a 9lb baby and there really wasn't that much difference, just extra fat on the 9lb'er. Cute rolls of flab! :)
So i've been have some really strong period type cramps. Last night was so strong i had to stop talking for a minute but then they went away. Had a few more this morning but again, they went away. Then i went to the loo and my knickers were wet and i thought for a minute it might be my waters but i think it was just a little leak :blush: and then i had a little lump of mucus but it was clear... feel like i might be getting closer?! and my boobs really hurt today!
I got advice off my sister as to what to put in baby's hospital bag. So i now have 3 vests, 2 sleep suits, 2 pairs of socks, 1 pair of booties, 1 romper suit, 1 jumper, 1 blanket. Think that's everything clothes wise. Then all the nappies, cotton wool etc. I forgot to get nappy bags! 
And i dont know if you guys are going to get baby thermometers? My sis has an electric ear one but was told that the head strip ones are better for new borns because their ears are so tiny to begin with... ear ones are better from about 12 months old. 
So that's my news for now, quietly optomistic that baby might come sooner rather than later, but that could be wishful thinking! :)
Hope you are all well, 
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

oooooh Lilli, it does sound like you are getting closer!! I havent had anything yet! The cramps and plug is a good sign... ooo exciting and you are officially full term :thumbup:

Keep us updated how it goes x


----------



## satine51

Hello All,

I was contacted by the seller on amazon quite quickly and they are sending a missing part today. Hopefully, I will get it tomorrow! We did some more baby shopping at the weekend-we picked up the pram and played with it all weekend. It's lovely! Just not sure where to keep all the baby equipment now! :baby:
We also went to mamas and papas to spend a gift card I got from work and we have decided to buy a bouncer we looked at for ages, but always thought it was too expensive to buy. Fortunately, there was an ex display model for less than half price! I love it :happydance:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...-magic-card-toys-pack-stripe/s0008080/type-s/
I think we have everything now, apart from maybe 1 or 2 cellurar blankets. 

Lilli, how exciting-it looks like you are getting closer! 
Gem, so pleased about your car, looks like everything turned out all right in the end!

Is anyone experiencing swelling of fingers and feet? It's quite uncomfortable! I am also constantly hot at the moment...Come out baby, time to meet the world! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsWifey

Sounds like exciting things are happening, everyone seems to be on 'cramp watch', lol! Lilli, good luck to your IVF friend for her scan today :dust:

We had our growth scan on fri and it was a bit confusing but overall ok. It was a different sonographer and she started by asking me why I was being scanned which didn't fill me confidence. She said she couldn'r measure the head cos it was too low (baby is not engaged yet!), the tummy measurement followed the same growth curve as previous measurements which is good, but the leg measurement shot up hugely from the last one so there is definately a mistake either with this measurement or the last one. The weight has gone up from 1.8kg (about 3 1/2 lbs) to 2.3 kg (about 5 1/2 lbs) which seems a lot in 2 weeks. I asked the midwife about it and she said that the weight bit is an estimate and they don't really look at that, it's the growth charts which are important. Then the consultant came in and looked at the weight first! The midwife also didn't write down my blood pressure/urine test/ fundal measurement in my notes until the doctor reminded her too. It all seemed a bit slapdash, especially compared to last time. Overall though the conclusion is that baby is still small but is growing so probably just a small baby which is what we guessed anyway. Going back for another scan in 2 weeks again, I'm hoping I get the other sonographer again.

I had my baby shower yesterday which was lovely. We were there chatting away for 5 hours! A couple of friends from Kent where I used to live came so it was lovely to catch up with them, especially as one of them came with her 10 day old baby! It was amazing to see such a new baby and I had a little cuddle, got me very excited about meeting my own little one. It was lovely cos everyone there was a mum except me and sister-in-law who are both expecting so there was lots of baby talk going on. Baby got some lovely pressies including bibs, clothes, lots of bath stuff and 2 nappy cakes which looked amazing!


----------



## MoonLove

@Lilli - Those cramps definitely sound promising!! :happydance:Do keep us updated, i wonder if you'll be the first to be meeting your little one! 

@Satine - I've luckily not had any swelling at all this pregnancy. I wear a size 6 shoe and was pleasantly surprised to find that i fitted my sister's size 5 shoes the other day! I think my feet are doing the opposite and shrinking! :haha:

That baby swing is so gorgeous! I love it! 

@Mrswifey - Glad to hear your scan was okay, even though the sonographer wasn't exactly great :haha: Sounds like you had a fantastic babyshower, and it must be lovely to be so surrounded by babies and baby talk!! 


I had some awful false labour contractions once again this morning - and Joe is actually getting more frustrated than me! :haha: He doesn't like not knowing if he'll be in work the next day, so each time my belly starts playing up, he gets his hopes up that he'll have these next two weeks off :haha: I had the most painful contractions by far this morning, i couldn't actually move or shift into a comfy position and felt 'locked' into the intense pain for about a minute at a time - but i eventually fell asleep and felt a little better when i woke! I'm in a very chirpy mood today and can't quite get my head around the fact that theres less than a week until the date i've been waiting for for sooo long!

My tummy is a little crampy at the moment, which is new as i've not been suffering too badly in the daytime - my aches and pains tend to come at night time! I'm so ready for baby now, i'm willing my waters to just pop already :haha::winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Oooh, Gem, sounds like you are very close!
My symptoms from the weekend have gone away :shrug: very disappointing! Maybe it was having my sister here and the stress of keeping a constant eye on Cameron that set me off?! maybe i should get him back... No chance, little monster! :haha: Gorgeous little monster, but still HIGH MAINTENANCE and not to be trusted around the baby. Quite interesting to watch the jealousy... I think if/when we go for a 2nd baby, a less than 3 years age difference would be better. 
Anyone got a camcorder? we're thinking of getting one, no not to record the birth! :haha: Just cos my family is so far away and for memories.
MrsW, you appointment does sound a bit confusing, i hope you do get the other sonographer next time! shocking the difference you get between trained professionals! 
Your baby shower sounds lovely! Nice that everyone made such an effort to see you. I'm so excited to have my baby now. Getting seriously impatient! Had loads of chilli last night, taking my RLT supplements, walked further than usual the last few days... :wacko:
So 4 of my NCT group have now had their babies! and according to predicted due dates, NONE should've been born yet! So on thursday, i am planning on holding a newborn for a few hours in the hope it'll make mine come out! :haha: 
Going to go get some sunshine now :hugs:


----------



## Lilli

Satine, forgot to say, yes i'm very swollen - hands and feet. Very stiff fingers and wrists and if i try to lift something heavy i get sharp pains... it's carpal tunnel syndrome. The midwife suggested putting my hands in hot water then cold water a few times in the mornings, gets the blood flowing and opens all the channels.
Looking forward to not having excess fluid all the time!
i'm trying to sit leaning forward to bring baby round and down but doing that and raising my feet isnt easy!!!! :haha: I'm currently balanced on a yoga ball with my legs on a foot stool... not sure how safe i am :)


----------



## MrsWifey

I 'borrowed' my nephew yesterday and had a look at the local childrens/surestart centre, it was really good. They were doing an arts and crafts morning and had so much for toddlers to do, toys, games, play-dough, all sorts. I'll definately be going back with baby to do the breastfeeding support sessions and the baby rhyme time group, it's nearly all free and it'll be nie to meet other mums with little babies. It was very tiring though, I spent mon afternoon and tues morning with my 3 year old nephew and by tues afternoon I was shattered!


----------



## Lilli

Where do 3 year olds get all their energy from? We took Cameron to https://www.willowsfarmvillage.com/ on saturday. He loved it! bit of a sensory overload for him, we were there for about 4 hours but you really could do all day. Not that far for you MrsW. A1 down to J3 (Hatfield Tunnel), A414 across to St A, then 2 mins towards M25. It is quite expensive but our local morrisons do 'kids free vouchers'. I have some that are valid until 14/10/11. I'll happily post you 1 or 2 if you like?
Satine, have you got the part for your chair now?
I built the baby bouncer that work got us yesterday, it's so cute! https://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?st=132001&e=detail&selcat=bgb&pid=53161 And guess what? it has a giraffe on it! :haha:
Seeing as i got myself the Yummy Mummy nappy bag, i went and got the free one from Boots Parenting Club for my hubby. He is so happy with his 'man bag'. I meant to do it for fathers day but didn't get organised quickly enough. I've stocked it up for him with nappies, nappy bags, hand sanitiser, tissues, cotton wool (bags and pleats), a bib, a feeding cloth, wipes (only for if it's a very messy one) and a toy. It's so sweet, he's actually paid attention to what has gone in it! :thumbup:
Well, of my NCT group of 8, 4 have their babies, 1 is being induced today and another had her waters break yesterday! I'm just off to meet the remaining other bump for aquanatal... She wont be allowed to go over due because she's a older mum (not that you'd guess it to look at her), so she'll be having hers this weekend!
Think i might get them to pile all the newborns on me tomorrow! :haha:
Hope you are all well? 
:hugs:


----------



## MoonLove

_*Due date today!*_
:happydance::happydance::happydance:​ 

 











_come on little babe_ :haha:​


----------



## MrsWifey

Congrats on the due date gem, any signs yet?


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hurrah! Any signs Gem? How exciting!! X


----------



## MoonLove

Wooo! Been having lots and lots of random painless tightenings/braxton hicks today. Feeling lots of pressure down below and i'm really hopeful that baby is making her way down!!! Trying not to get too excited as i'm sure by morning these weird tightenings will have completely stopped lol, but this is definitely the most promising sign i've had so far!!! x


----------



## satine51

Fingers crossed Gem! Keep us updated if you can!
I had to take my wedding ring off unfortunately, because it was becoming too tight. I am mega uncomfortable now-just wondering how on earth I am going to survive the next 2 (or 4?!) weeks. 
My worst fear now is not the birth itself but getting really overdue and being induced. I so don't want to be induced!!! I have been more active recently, spending more time on the ball and walking in hope it would start things, but so far no good. I have a midwife apt tomorrow, I hope she'd say that LO's head is not floating anymore.
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## kaths101

Hi all, Happy Due Date Day Gem :happydance:
Hope its not too much longer for you..

Ive had some wierd crampy feelings today, but i dont know whether its just because ive eaten too much :blush: 
I picked up a new car today, not new new but new to me, its only a corsa but im pleased with it - the pram fits in the boot, thats all I was worried about :haha:
I had contraction / stretching feeling all the way home which took about an hour while trying to work out a new car - it wasn't very nice. The minute I got home it stopped but it started again this evening so I don't know what's going on.
I scared my OH though as he was following me in his car just to make sure I was ok and I pulled over about 10 minutes into the journey cos I wanted to adjust the seat - I think he thought I was in labour as I told him I was feeling things :haha:
Does anyone elses OH get a panic stricken face whenever you mention tightenings, cramps etc. God knows what he will be like when the real thing happens!!

Ive got the midwife this week too - I feel as if baby has dropped some more, I have quite a lot of pain down below. I also have a health vsiitor visiting on Friday so a busy week AND Im finishing work this week - just cant do anymore! At last :thumbup:

Hope you are all well. We are all doing well, lets hope we are not all overdue! At least we can whinge together though! xx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies, 
I'm feeling a bit :growlmad: but dont really have good reason to be, just a bit fed up now!
6 of my 8 NCT have now had their babies and the last one has used our baby name! :nope: Obviously not their fault just total coincidence but it took me and hubby SO long to agree on a name... dunno what we're gonna call baby now?! :shrug:
We can't just call ours it anyway because it's the couple who we've known as a couple for 5 years and hubby's known him for 20 years! 
I had a midwife appointment last thursday and she said that baby is facing the wrong way. At least he's head down, just facing left instead of right. So i've been sitting on my yoga ball and leaning forwards ALL the time... not turned him so far!
We went for a walk last night and i had a massive 'tightening' or something. It really really hurt and i had to sit down on a bench! Got very over excited that something was actually happening but it went away... been having little cramps all night and next to no sleep... just want him here now! :thumbup: Hubby was actually really good and didnt freak out at all. i was quite surprised :haha:
Anyone else noticed a reduction in movement? These last couple of days he's definitely quieter. Maybe it's just that's he's out of space? or because i'm leaning forward all the time to try make him turn? :wacko:
Is anyone having a 39 week midwife appointment? At my 38 week app, she said see you in 2 weeks, i was just a bit surprised...
Hope it all starts moving for you soon Gem!
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

:happydance::baby:Happy baby month everyone!!!:baby::happydance:
I was in such a grumpy mood yesterday, for no reason at all! Luckily I woke up this morning much cheerier and I'm excited that we'll be meeting baby THIS MONTH!!

Kaths, well done for lasting this long at work, time to chill a bit before baby arrives.

Lilli, what was the name you picked, can't you use it anyway? Seems a shame to change it just cos they got there first. Is it cos you think they'd not like it or just cos you didn't want a name that someone else has got? Are there other versions of the name you could use?

I've not seen the community midwife for ages because of the scans I've been having at the hospital. Have you discussed birth plans with your midwife or just done it yourselves? I've got another scan this fri but I wasn't sure if the midwife at the hospital would go through birth plans or not.


----------



## kaths101

aw Lilli, if you really like it I would still use the name. Could you just explain to the couple that you had picked the same name and say hope they dont mind but you picked it ages ago and would still like to use it?
I have the same name picked as someone at work but we're not changing - plus it is the ONLY name we can agree on so have no other options..
My baby is facing the wrong way as well Lilli, Ive also been bouncing around on my ball but I guess what will be will be now :shrug:
I am still having movement but all mine is in the evening. Its so painful but does feel different - maybe because baby is lower and as you say not as much space. Sometimes I feel like he is going to explode out of my stomach.

yay MrsWifey - its August!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ive got a midwife appt on Thursday 38 week then another at 40 weeks so pretty sure they dont do a 39 week. My midwife hasnt discussed anthing about the birth - not asked about birth plan or anything, hasnt even asked if i want a home birth, water birth etc etc :wacko:
I havent done a birth plan anyway - Just gonna go with the flow!


----------



## Lilli

oh ladies, i feel so horrible having made a fuss about the name thing. Poor little lad has been taken to Great Ormond Street Hospital because of a bowel defect and had an operation at 1 day old! His mum is stuck in another hospital due to having had an emergency c-section. :cry: She's had a high risk difficult pregnancy all through but no one could've predicted that. 
We've found another name which we both quite like and you never know, he might pop out (rapidly and painlessly) and look like something completely different?! 

I briefly discussed my birth plan at my 36 week appointment but only because i brought it up... If you want a home birth then they need to do a home visit and risk assessment, then all your midwife appointments are at home. But i think they should've called your chosen hospital and told them you want to go there and your due date. (She did that at my 36 week).
There is a page in your maternity note book which asks the main birth plan questions, think it's about pg 35. I ended up typing one out and she just read it and stapled it in. I had said i didn't want pethidine or morphine based drugs at all, but she told me not to be narrow minded and that if they give you it early enough, it wont affect the baby at all. i suppose the side effects we read about are worse case scenario?!
I've kept mine quite open and said i'd like to go in the birth pool if one is available, i'd like to try without epidural but if i'm struggling then give me one, please delay cord clamping (as long as he is ok), please don't inject him with vit K, i want him to have drops and i'd like to try to have a natural 3rd stage (deliver placenta) so don't inject me to force it out (unless i've had a hard time in labour). I'd prefer not to have an episiotomy unless totally necessary.
I read some good advice somewhere saying not to be too demanding and not to say I DO NOT WANT or DO NOT GIVE ME etc because if emergency intervention is required, it might slow the hospital down because they have to be so careful not to go against your wishes etc. 

Cant believe in a maximum of 3 weeks i'll have my baby! :happydance: I dont want him to stay in another 3 weeks because sleeping is impossible... i cant wait to meet him! :cloud9: 
Maybe another walk is required tonight... :haha:


----------



## MrsWifey

I pretty much know what I want my birth plan to be, basically try to keep it as natural as possible but see how it goes. I just thought that they discussed it at one of the appts. I'll ask the midwife at the hospital on fri about it.


----------



## Susie0924

Hi Ladies, 

I've not posted for some time, but have enjoyed catching up with everyone's posts over the past few weeks. :). It's so nice to see everyone hanging in and doing well as they wait for their babies to arrive! :)

Sleeping has been awful for me as well-- I think it just goes along with the last several weeks. I think it must help us to prepare for the upcoming months of little or interrupted sleep. :) All worth it though, and I can't wait to read the first posts of arrivals. Hang in there ladies!


----------



## MrsWifey

Things which make it difficult to sleep but I kind of expect:
The heat
The bump
My teeny tiny bladder

Things that make it even more difficult to sleep:
Stoopid drunk neighbours in the middle of the night who nicked someone elses garden furniture then decided to throw it around the street in front of our house!! Grrrr!


----------



## Lilli

MrsW, wow, i'd have been mad! i was ready to punch someone last night anyway i was so frustrated and couldn't sleep. I'd call the police on 'em if they do it again! anti social behaviour!
I ended up getting out of bed at 2am and coming downstairs, opening the patio doors and sleeping on the sofa!!! it was 27 degrees in my bedroom and i was just beside myself! :wacko:
When hubby went to work i went back upstairs and managed 3 straight hours of sleep! :happydance:
Been for lunch with my NCT ladies today. Only me and one other bump left... Went at 12.45, didn't leave until 4pm! No cuddling of newborns today though, it was far too hot for all involved! 
Bit of good news regarding my friend and her baby in hospital, she's been discharged from hospital after the caesarean and so has now been able to cuddle her baby! :happydance: Hopefully he will be allowed home from hospital this weekend but will need a couple more operations over the coming year. Good news though. :thumbup:
26 degrees in my sitting room... NEVER thought i'd say this, but bring back the clouds! :haha:


----------



## kaths101

The heat is terrible isnt it, We had a fan blowing all night last night and it was the first proper nights sleep I have had for ages. Still had a few wee breaks but I felt like I actually slept :happydance:

Its my last day of work tomorrow - cant wait to finish!!


----------



## Lilli

Wow Kath, i cant believe you have managed to work for so long! Very well done to you hun! :thumbup:
So happy last day to you :flower:
Crikey i am being so emotional today! had an email from my friend whose little boy is in Great Ormond Street, i knew the story but still started blubbing! But it all sounds very positive and like he's going to be fine.
Then i am watching some stupid search and rescue programme and started crying because they found him and he was on the phone to his wife telling her he loved her and would be home soon. So a happy ending, why am i crying?! :shrug:
loosing my mind, i was just about to tell you about my yesterday lunch again...
Hope you are all well?
I'm about to go get some wine bottle coolers to stick on my fat feet! :blush:
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

Lilli, good to hear your friends doing ok and is on the mend x

Last night i went to bed with one of those picnic ices packs wrapped in a tea towel - the opposite to a hot water bottle I suppose!! It's much cooler today though which is lovely, I've got more motivation to do stuff around the house.

I've just repacked my hospital bag AGAIN! I didn't actually change much, it's just the worry of not knowing exactly what clothes I'm going to want to wear etc so I keep making little changes.

Has anyone been measured for a nursing bra yet? I don't think baby has dropped yet but I don't want to leave it too late and not have one. I think I'll wait until after the weekend then go whether it's dropped or not.


----------



## Lilli

haha, i went through my hospital bag again this morning too! :)
My sisters top tip was to sleep with one of your baby blankets or a soft toy that you are going to give baby so that it smells of you and will be comforting to baby when he/she is in their cot/crib/moses basket. I was doing it until the last few nights when i've been too sweaty! :haha:
I havent been measure for a bra, just bought some bigger ones... mamas and papas are currently doing 3 for £15 on some of their nursing bras! Even bras that cost £40 are included. Might be worth going to get measured then buying some from there?
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/nursing-bras/5566/
If you click on any of the nursing bras, then scroll down to bottom right, you can choose your 3 far more easily than adding to bag etc.
One of my NCT ladies went up 2 cup sizes over night when her baby was born, then another 2 when her milk came in!!!
These have been recommended to me too: 
https://www.nursingbra-shop.co.uk/ShowDetails.asp?id=112
They grow with you and are apparently very very comfy as there are no seams.
I also got one of these on ebay:
https://www.nursingbra-shop.co.uk/ShowDetails.asp?id=113
thinking about getting one of the seamless bra ones, quite expensive but apparently worth it...
I just had a whole red jalapeno on my lunch, burnt my mouth off, made my eyes and nose run and now i have back ache and period cramps... could it really be that fast acting?! :haha:


----------



## satine51

:flower: hello All!
I have neglected this forum yet again, but hope I have a good excuse, it was my bday yesterday! :happydance:
Hubby was amazing with organising surprises for me, the best one was that he took a day off to be with me, which I didn't think he would. he also made a photo book and a video of my life so far and both made my cry, gosh I am so emotional. I also got an IPad, hurrah!! :happydance::happydance:
I am pleased that the weather got much cooler and don't even mind that it's raining. I had quite a lot of visitors over the last few days and it's really getting tiring now. I have decided to turn into a hermit from next week and just chill out on my own, because I am getting really grumpy. I had some shooting pains last night, which was probably my LO pressing on a nerve, but it's all gone now. 
I am also repacking my hospital bag, also keep folding and unfolding all baby's clothes, like a maniac :haha:
thanks for the links with nursing bras, I got two from H&M, but they are not that comfortable. How's everyone today? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Susie0924

Happy Birthday Satine! Sounds like you had a wonderful day with your hubby. :). 

The midwife checked me this week and says my cervix is VERY soft and that I'm 2cm dilated now. Hopefully it's soon... I wish I could sleep, but I'm up every hour or so at night. :(


----------



## kaths101

I cant believe none of us have popped yet - though Gem is quiet? Hope shes ok!!
Glad you had a lovely birthday Satine and you were spoilt :thumbup:

I had a lovely last day at work, im so glad ive left now - just in time I was really starting to struggle. i couldnt even lift my leg to get into the car this afternoon :nope:

I had my midwife appt this morning and baby is still back to back - come on baby not long to turn...I have to lean over my ball and walk round on all fours!!! yes easier said than done!! :wacko: She also said when I get to the hospital to not let them lay me on my back so I will have to remember that.

Ive got 3 nursing bras, they are not particulary comfortable though I will take a look at your links Lilli - seems a really good deal! 
Were not only all bump buddies but also bra buddies :haha:


----------



## MrsWifey

That's such a good deal from M&P! Thanks Lilli. Do you know if the sizes come up big/small?

Gem posted in 3rd tri yesterday, sounded like things were happening... very exciting!

Happy Birthday Satine! :flower: Sounds like you had a lovely day. My Oh is rubbish at the whole birthdays thing, he refuses to buy cards even though i very sternly told him to! I can't complain too much cos he is lovely at lots of random times, he'll get me a bunch of flowers or last year he gave me a watch a month before christmas cos I'd been getting so grumpy about not being pg etc, he just doesn't like doing it just cos he's 'meant' to on birthdays and stuff!


----------



## Lilli

Happy Birthday for yesterday Satine! :flower: Sounds like you had a lovely day :)
I too am very pleased that we've had some cool rain. Cant believe i am wishing the sun away but it is just too much at the moment! :wacko:

Kath, if you can bare to, i'd try putting ice packs (or something to make tummy cold - towel soaked in cold water?) evenly down the right side of your bump and lying on your left side, keeping your left side warm with a duvet or pillow... baby will move away from the cold to the warm. Think it has worked with my little monster, he was shoulders to my back and bum on the right, now i'm getting kicked on the right so i'm pretty sure he's turned round... I didn't use cold packs, just when i was on the sofa with the patio doors open at 3am, let right side get cold, kept left warm. 
People make the top of their bumps cold when babies are breach as they move their heads away from the cold.
Might be worth giving it a go? :shrug:

Oh, i am so tired today. Was up at least every 2 hours in the night. i get shooting pains if i try to ignore the need to wee :( Come on baby, time to come out!
:hugs:


----------



## Lilli

MrsWifey said:


> That's such a good deal from M&P! Thanks Lilli. Do you know if the sizes come up big/small?

Hiya, 
the pink mesh bra is really nice and comfy and i bought my normal chest size (from before pregnant) and larger cup sizes. I have gone up to a 36D in the last couple of month, so bought a 36E and a 38DD. Wearing the 36E now (very comfy) and the cups are a little big, plenty of room to grow :) And i got the 38 because i do have the 36 on the largest hooks, but i am told our ribcages will go back down once our organs go back to where they are supposed to?! :thumbup:
I also go the luxury champagne one, which looks lovely but i couldnt even do the 36 up! Swapped it for a 38 and it fits fine...
I suppose it's also to do with the materials, the pink mesh is more t-shirt material lining with lacey over the top, where as the champagne is silky material with no stretch at all.
Such a bargain though if you can find the size you want :happydance:


----------



## satine51

Thank you for your wishes Ladies! Gosh, I am so grumpy now as you probably saw in a post on 3rd trimester today. I can't believe how quickly my mood changed from being elated to super grumpy and fed up! i am having upset tummy today, which doesn't help either.
i will have a look at those bras to keep myself occupied! i have just cleaned the whole house again, maybe I'll start reorgsnising the shed? :dohh:


----------



## MoonLove

Hi everyone!
Well, i'm still here lol! :haha:

Happy Birthday for the other day Satine! :happydance:
I'm totally with you on the tired of visitors thing. Each time i go round my parents, which recently has been twice a week, all of my old neighbours decide to 'pop round' and i get the same old, same old. Its funny how people want to talk to you when you're about to pop a baby out! :dohh: "Oh you must be suffering" (No, i'm fine...) "Oh you still haven't had baby?" (No shit, sherlock!)

I bought a couple of nursing bras and sleeping bras the other week. I didn't bother getting measured, i just bought two sizes up from my pre pregnancy measurements. Throughout the pregnancy i've been wearing a cup size bigger than my pre preg, but thats getting too small and i figured i'd need room for the breast pads, so i just went one cup higher again :thumbup: 


I had my midwife appointment on Weds. I was extremely happy to find out that baby was 2/5 engaged (she went from 5/5 to 2/5 in the space of a week :happydance:) and my cervix was 'Soft, Central & 2cm Dilated' :happydance:

I had a sweep done (which was completely painless), and since then i have had a bloody show and lost chunks of my plug! :happydance: I've done lots of walking and bouncing on my ball. Last night we had sex last night for the first time in ages, and it gave me contractions all through the night. I was getting them every ten minutes from 10.30pm until this morning - managing to get a little sleep in between. They were painful and they were really intense in my back. I was really hopeful that it was the start, but i didn't want to get my hopes up too much as i have had similar (just not so painful) contractions at night time before.

Woke this morning, still getting them quite frequently, but they weren't getting any stronger or closer together, so i knew they'd fizzle out :nope: Had a surreal day, husbandstayed home with me as we'd both had a rough night, and we've manged to get a good sleep.


The three friends (one in real life, 2 from BnB) that i'd followed through pregnancy - we were all due in the same fortnight - have had their babies now! Two boys and one girl! My irl friend was booked for induction yesterday at 41+5 but she actually went into labour naturally overnight! :happydance:

Come on little babe, we are so ready now! :happydance: I'm just willing my waters to go or something!! I am booked in for induction on the 10th (which is too early, but they had no slots at all for that following weekend) so if baby hasn't arrived by then, we'll head to hospital and see what they offer. I think we will be offered a second sweep and sent home, i don't think they'll be keen to induce so early.

Oh well, we'll see! 
Hope you're all doing fantastically and Lilli, thanks for your kind words over the past few days when i was feeling crappy :hugs:

Its all getting so exciting now!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kaths101

OOo Gem at least you have a date to aim for - the 10th isnt far at all!!

thanks for the advice on getting baby to turn Lilli, I will give it a go, though mine sounds similar position to yours? Head down bum and back curled round the left and feet to the right - Im getting loads of kicks on my right side.

I ordered my M&P bras today - hope they are comfy cos the ones I have at the mo are soo uncomfortable!! I have rather big boobs so everything is uncomfortable at the moment - especially laying on my ball which I was adviced to do but can only manage 10 minutes...

- i cant win!!

Im really irritable today as well, first day of maternity leave and I had to get up early as I had the health visitor coming - it seemed a bit pointless - she was here an hour, then I did some housework (even though its already done) 
I then watched a zoo programme and a gorilla died, it was really sad and I cried my eyes out as her partner of 15 years just sat there and whined - maybe I was being a little over emotional but then I have an excuse :winkwink:

and then I went to bed for a little nap at 2pm and managed to get to sleep straight away with alfie dog cuddled up beside me only to be woken a little while later by OH family suddenly turning up :nope: grrrrr


----------



## Lilli

Hello, 
I wonder why it is in some areas that you get a health visitor _before_ baby is born?! You'd think it'd be a national thing? :shrug:
I hate it when people turn up unannounced! 
We have some lovely neighbours across the road, but at the moment she is sending over onion bhajis and other home made indian snacks every evening... She's sent complete curries with rice before. it's very kind but she sends her son over with them at about 9pm, but which point i am usually in bed and we've always eaten. Worst thing is, i cant stand even the smell of indian food. Corriander makes me physically sick if i accidentally eat it, i just dont want it in the house, but how can i say no now without causing serious offence? Hubby loves it but it just makes me feel :sick:
I think really that baby should come out today. I'm getting a bit bored of all this waiting around... Got people coming over to watch the England vs Wales rugby, hopefully it'll be SO exciting my waters will go and i'll go into labour! :happydance:
Wont hold my breath though :)
Hope you are all well, 
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

I dont like curry either Lilli, that is a bit late to be coming over - is she just being helpful or thinking the hot curry will start your labour off??
Its hard to say no as its a kind gesture but I can see how it gets a bit much esp if you dont even like it :wacko:

The health visitor apparantly comes to introduce heself so that I know her when the baby is here, though the first thing she said to me was im leaving in a few weeks so you wont see me after the birth :dohh: - oh well whats the point then. It was a little patronising too - dont shake the baby, remember to change its nappy etc etc :nope: 
I guess not eveyone knows what to do though and she also gave a red book that I have to take to the hospital, that is the only intetesting bit - gives you lots of info on immunisations and the differemt stages. She said to take it when I go into labour as they do a hearing test on the baby and that part needs to be filled in in the book. 
Has anyone else got their book - its called babies health record or something like that!

Hope the rubgy set you off Lilli :haha:


----------



## satine51

hello, 

Lilli, your neighbour is quite sweet with all the curries, but I don't like them either! If your hubby likes them though, maybe you could freeze some for later?
Kaths, I am not seeing my health visitor until after birth. I am a bit worried about it because I heard that they can be nosey and patronising! I am not sure when I am going to be given the red book, maybe in the hospital? 
Still no sign of anything happening for me...maybe I need to get more active, although it's easier said than done. I have this strong feeling that LO doesn't want to come out and I will be induced in the end. I hope I am wrong!!!
How are you doing Gem?


----------



## MrsWifey

When we had our hospital tour they said that we get the red book then, I suppose it's different everywhere.

We had our third and final growth scan on fri. It confirmed that the lady who did the 2nd scan did make a mistake on the leg measurement which made the estimated weight completely wrong! We had a nice scanner this time who actually paid attention to what she was doing and checked it properly. Baby is growing fine, currently approx 5 1/2 lbs so still on the smaller side but big enough that it should'nt need special care. Baby's engaged now too, they didn't say how much by but it's engaged and in the right position so just need to get going now!

I've decided that the doctors are having bets on who can mention the most obscure problems to their patients! We saw a different consultant to last time who said all the usual stuff about baby being small and monitoring movements etc and than said that one thing that might make it a small baby is if it has dwarfism!!!! WTF!!! I'm sure they think they're not doing their job if they say everythings ok, lol!

I thought that the midwife comes to see you at home after baby's born for up to about 20 days and then the health visitor takes over?


----------



## Lilli

Hello, 
I think in Herts we get the midwife for a few visits and then the Health Visitor takes over... I dont have a red book?! presume we will get given it at the hospital... :shrug:
Yes, our neighbour is making the curries etc increasingly hot in an effort to help bring on labour! :haha: I might start freezing them for OH, good plan Satine. She is just being nice, i just don't have the energy...
I was so tired yesterday that i cried twice! But, i slept more than i have in months last night! only 2 toilet trips instead of the usual 4 or 5!!! It was more painful standing up for the 2 trips but worth it for the :sleep:
MrsW, a lady from my NCT had her baby at 38+3 and Amber weighed under 6lb and is perfect, just a petite baby.
On the other end of the scale, another NCT lady was told what a massive baby she was going to have, how he'd have huge shoulders and she might struggle to deliver him naturally. They were talking elective c-sections and inducing him early. In the end she had him at 39 weeks naturally with just gas and air, he weighed 8lbs exactly. She said that once they said, 'the head's out, now for the shoulders...' she was really scared and totally tensed up but it was fine, he is totally proportionate! Said that with her next she wont listen to them! That's in West Herts.
And another friend had her baby on tuesday at 40+5... she'd been told all along how huge her baby was, how she probably wouldn't get past 38 weeks, again they talked early induction or elective c-section. He weight 7lb13oz, so only just above average. She said 'midwives know nothing!' That's in North Yorkshire.
Both of them had extra growth scans.
Just trying to say, don't worry, the estimates they give are generally wrong, they seem to want to see the extremes! And also, my hubby was only just over 6lbs when he was born, he's now 6ft1 and played rugby until a couple of years ago when golf took over!
So i feel a bit crampy today and hope it is the start of 'things' :thumbup:
Hope you are all well?
Not long now ladies :hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

What hospital are you going to Lilli?


----------



## Lilli

MrsWifey said:


> What hospital are you going to Lilli?

I'm heading to Watford when my time finally arrives! :)
QE2 at Welwyn was meant to have shut by now so i was only offered Watford or Stevenage... not much in it but Watford is closer and I don't know how to get to Stevenage without going on the A1. At least with Watford we know the way M1 or main roads...
You're going to Stevenage aren't you? They're meant to have spent millions on the new maternity unit! :thumbup:

So I'm feeling 'different'. My pelvis is really achey as is my back... i've been having period type cramps but nothing regular or really painful. Feel like a hot water bottle might be required... I thought my waters had gone earlier but i think i just shifted on the toilet and it was some trapped wee. Sorry :blush:
And i'm really restless with no appetite! Totally unusual for me! Had to force some lunch down for the sake of the baby - i'm sure he could've missed a meal but hey :haha:
But, i ordered some of those wall stickers for our baby room and they came this morning! I shall attach some photos of what i did today :happydance:

Hope you are all ok? Anyone got any symptoms?
:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5340.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_5341.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kaths101

Lilli said:


> MrsWifey said:
> 
> 
> What hospital are you going to Lilli?
> 
> I'm heading to Watford when my time finally arrives! :)
> QE2 at Welwyn was meant to have shut by now so i was only offered Watford or Stevenage... not much in it but Watford is closer and I don't know how to get to Stevenage without going on the A1. At least with Watford we know the way M1 or main roads...
> You're going to Stevenage aren't you? They're meant to have spent millions on the new maternity unit! :thumbup:
> 
> So I'm feeling 'different'. My pelvis is really achey as is my back... i've been having period type cramps but nothing regular or really painful. Feel like a hot water bottle might be required... I thought my waters had gone earlier but i think i just shifted on the toilet and it was some trapped wee. Sorry :blush:
> And i'm really restless with no appetite! Totally unusual for me! Had to force some lunch down for the sake of the baby - i'm sure he could've missed a meal but hey :haha:
> But, i ordered some of those wall stickers for our baby room and they came this morning! I shall attach some photos of what i did today :happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all ok? Anyone got any symptoms?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Wow the wall stickers are lovely Lilli - looks great!! :thumbup:
My pelvis is hurting too and I do have cramps but i'm not sure what it is, its more like pressure down below. 
I cant say my appetite has gone!! :haha: I wish it had - Im eating like a horse.
Im sleeping terribly still, I had such terrible heartburn last night I slept downstairs upright on the sofa. I actually slept really well sitting up!!

Not long for us all now!! Were into single figures woop woop - still have a feeling im going to go overdue and need to be induced though :nope:


----------



## Lilli

Well ladies, it has finally started! :happydance:
I went to bed and felt a warm trickle at about 10pm. Went to the loo and my sleep shorts were soaked, couple of little bits of blood clots in there. Had a wipe and loads of yellowy mucus and a little bit of blood. So i rang the hospital and they said because i wasn't having contractions they wanted to see me for a check up of me and baby. 
I told them i'd been having back ache and little cramps for a while, but nothing proper. So on the drive to the hospital the contractions started, not unbearable but takes your breath away for a bit...
Got there, did a urine sample, got hooked up on a monitor for babys heartbeat and uterus activity and sat back. We were there for an hour in total. She checked that my waters had actually broken and took a swab. (one of those things like when you have a smear test) but didn't do a cervix examination because then i wouldn't be allowed home.
So yeah, sent me away and told me to come back when my contractions were regular and 4 in 10 minutes!!!!!! which sounds like leaving it a little bit late to me?! we shall see. 
So at the minute they are between 3-6 minutes apart and last up to a minute but are very irregular. Baby is kicking, lots!
Cant believe that i am probably going to meet him today or tomorrow!!!
Hubby is sleeping now. i tried but really, there is no way i could sleep through them. So i'm sitting and timing for the moment... Hopefully i'll sleep a little at some point! :thumbup:
Will update you when i can :hugs:


----------



## angie79

Oooooooooo just saw this - good luck lilli 
I couldn't fault Watford in the end - hope you get to meet lo soon

xxx


----------



## kaths101

WOOOHOOOO GO LILLI :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You might be the first!! Keep updating when you can, Im so glad one of us are on our way.. You are finally getting to meet your little man! 
Wishing you all the best and loads of luck... be brave xxxx


----------



## kaths101

ooo Angie, I've just seen you've had your baby boy - How did we miss that!! 
Congratulations - he looks gorgeous xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Wow - hope everything goes well Lilli!! So exciting!

Congrats on your little boy too Angie xx


----------



## MrsWifey

I was in agrump about the news on TV/downstairs TV playing up and found a hole in my new nursing top but then came on here and saw the much more exciting news of babies being born :happydance:

Congratulations Angie on your little boy and woohoo Lilli for Lo being on his way!

I think baby might have dropped abit further in the last day or so cos I'm feeling more movements lower down and I'm waddling like a duck! I hoping that it means my turn is imminent but we shall see!


----------



## satine51

Congrats Lilli! It looks like it all happened for you? Fingers crossed that all is well and you will meet your Little One soon, if you haven't already.
i started yesterday at 2am, similarly to you with a trickle from my waters and...I gave birth to our gorgeous daughter Amelie this morning At 04.15, after quite a long labour, but natural in midwife led unit.
She was weighing 7 pounds 14 and is amazing.more detailed birth story to follow!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Satine! Congrats on your little girl, what wonderful news xxx


----------



## kaths101

satine51 said:


> Congrats Lilli! It looks like it all happened for you? Fingers crossed that all is well and you will meet your Little One soon, if you haven't already.
> i started yesterday at 2am, similarly to you with a trickle from my waters and...I gave birth to our gorgeous daughter Amelie this morning At 04.15, after quite a long labour, but natural in midwife led unit.
> She was weighing 7 pounds 14 and is amazing.more detailed birth story to follow!

oh WOW - CONGRATULATIONS Satine - this is so exciting... its all happening now! Cant wait to see a picture of your gorgeous little girl. I hope we all stay in touch. Looking forward to reading the birth stories too..

MrsWifey please stay with me in the still pregnant club :haha:


----------



## MoonLove

Huge huge huge congrats satine! &#8626;I had my little lady monday evening, she was also 7 14! Will update when we're home! Ended in a csec but it went fantastically! &#8626;Good luck lilli!! Best of luck all speak very soon x


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Congrats to you too Gem! Hope you and little one can go home soon xx

No action at all here, think I'll be still waiting in September, by which time he'll be over 10lbs!

Xx


----------



## MrsWifey

Congratulations Satine, can't wait to see some pics x

Kaths, don't worry, I'm still pregnant, lol! I REALLY REALLY want it to be my turn now though!! Everyone seems to have gone at about 39+3/4 so FX we do the same!


----------



## MrsWifey

Is this thread going to move again into the baby forum once we've all had our LO's?


----------



## kaths101

Congratualtions Gem - great news, Im glad everything is well with you...
I had wondered if you had had her :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So its just me, MrsWifey and Jaxblackmore now? ... WOW, Ive had a bit of cramping this morning but nothing too drastic so not feeling anything is going to happen any time soon! 39 weeks today so im hoping if the trend continues 3-4 days.. youve all given me hope (though knowing me I will be the one to go 2 weeks over!!) 

You need to get some piccies on ladies when youve got a minute :cloud9:
Whats it like being mummies??? Bet its all a bit surreal?

Im not sure if it will be moved MrsW? If not - I will start a new one. Im not sure if there is a section for buddies with babies! Will go and have a look.
Take care everyone :flower:


----------



## Lilli

Wow, congrats Ladies with babies! How exciting! Had Adrian at 4.34am today after starting Monday night. I've updated the thread I started on Monday night with my birth story. He's 8lb8oz. I love him so much! Have to stay in hospital over night - bit of meconium in my waters but hope to get some photos up tomorrow. haven't slept since I woke up on Monday morning, not sure what I'm running on at the moment. Using an iPad which takes forever so I'll stop now. big love to the bumps and the babies, xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies! 
Yey, we are home!
All a bit crazy so far :) Just trying to work out what he wants and when... seems that he mostly wants to feed... bit painful, just hoping that when my milk comes in it becomes easier. The hospital and all the midwives, doctors and support workers were fabulous. (Only complaint is that they didn't believe i was in labour on tuesday! :))
B&B wont let me upload photos right now... i'll try again tomorrow.
Big hugs, xxx


----------



## angie79

kaths101 said:


> ooo Angie, I've just seen you've had your baby boy - How did we miss that!!
> Congratulations - he looks gorgeous xx

thanks hun he came 2 days early - i cant believe he is 2 weeks old already 

xxx


----------



## angie79

Lilli said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Yey, we are home!
> All a bit crazy so far :) Just trying to work out what he wants and when... seems that he mostly wants to feed... bit painful, just hoping that when my milk comes in it becomes easier. The hospital and all the midwives, doctors and support workers were fabulous. (Only complaint is that they didn't believe i was in labour on tuesday! :))
> B&B wont let me upload photos right now... i'll try again tomorrow.
> Big hugs, xxx

after all people said about that hospital i thought they were fab - they also didnt believe i was in labour either

congrats hun

xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

Got a lovely text from Hubby this morning:

Dear Little L
It's about time for you to come out.
Ur mum and I are looking forward to meeting you.
P.S. I have cookies...
P.P.S. don't tell ur mum.
Love you Buba

Let's see if baby listens to Daddy or not!!
I had a midwife appt yesterday, no signs of baby coming yet but she did say I could have a sweep on my next appt (40+2) if baby's not here by then.

Big :hugs: to all the mummies and their gorgeous babies, and labour dust :dust: for kaths!


----------



## kaths101

Thank you MrsWifey, I need all the dust I can get!! Still nothing, not a twinge, niggle absolutely nothing and i'm actually feeling great - arggh I shouldln't be feeling good lol
Im also on a time limit as my sister and nieces are coming up a week on wednesday so he needs to be here by then.. my youngest niece who is 7 says he HAS to be as she has to fill a diary in to take back to school of everything that happened in the school holidays and needs to say she has a new baby cousin!!
Ooooo the pressure :haha:
You are all seem to have come early or on time - pleeease pray for me - 5 days until due date!!

Lilli, I always wondered what do you do until your milk comes in? just carry on breast feeding?? or do you have to top up with formula? 

Satine - Hope you and your little girl are ok - I bet its all pretty hectic at the moment..

Angie - 2 weeks old already!! :cloud9:

Glad you are still with me MrsWifey!! :coffee:


----------



## angie79

ahhh thats a lovely text - anything like that would make me cry now :haha:

i know kaths - its going so quickly already

xxx


----------



## kaths101

Still nothing here!! :nope: Im so jealous of you all with your babies! :baby:

Hows things MrsWifey and Jaxblackmore??


----------



## Lilli

Well, i wrote a long old message earlier but obviously forgot and it timed out... :)

Kath, you get enough colostrum to feed the baby, but it's quite thick and hard work for them to get out so they just suck for ages! 
When i was in the hospital there were two women on my ward bottle feeding and their babies were just zonked and sleeping straight away... i was an ickle bit envious at 2am but am glad that i have and am perservering.
Get yourself some nipple cream ready. I've got the lansinoh stuff that just keeps your nipples moist so that they dont dry out... mine are a bit scabby...:wacko:
Hubby is being great. He's loving being a daddy and cos he feels bad for me having to be up and down all night, he's doing all the chores and getting me food and drinks. It's great! Think he's realising how much i used to do that he never noticed! :winkwink:

Sending all you bumpies good luck and best wishes! You'll have your little miracles soon :thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Ahh it's so lovely to read about everyones babies!! Xx

Nothing here, think it's the calm before the storm :) pretty sure I'll be last though xx


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Famous last words!! Waters broke at 4am, just waiting for results on bloods xx


----------



## kaths101

JaxBlackmore said:


> Famous last words!! Waters broke at 4am, just waiting for results on bloods xx

Good Luck!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
(though i'm really going to have a strop soon if nothing happens with me :wacko:)

Why did they do bloods? 

Hope things start moving soon for you xx


----------



## Lilli

wow, good luck Jax :thumbup:

Aw Kath, i really feel for you, i was so impatient but had him at 39+4. Not much longer hun, i know that's no consolation though... :hugs:

Couldnt resist another photo! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2106.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kaths101

Lilli said:


> wow, good luck Jax :thumbup:
> 
> Aw Kath, i really feel for you, i was so impatient but had him at 39+4. Not much longer hun, i know that's no consolation though... :hugs:
> 
> Couldnt resist another photo! :cloud9:

aww Lilli you are just rubbing it in!!! only joking lol he is gorgeous.. look at his little chunky arms... :cloud9:
I am really getting impatient now!!!!

Hows things Jax?? - any news??? and Mrswifey? you have gone quiet too - pleeease dont leave me here all alone! :haha:


----------



## MoonLove

So beautiful Lilli!!! :happydance:

Good luck Jax!! Keep us updated, how exciting! :happydance:


Hope you're doing alright Kaths!! Your turn next! Come on little one! :happydance: x


----------



## Lilli

kaths101 said:


> Lilli said:
> 
> 
> wow, good luck Jax :thumbup:
> :
> 
> aww Lilli you are just rubbing it in!!! only joking lol he is gorgeous.. look at his little chunky arms... :cloud9:
> I am really getting impatient now!!!!
> 
> Hows things Jax?? - any news??? and Mrswifey? you have gone quiet too - pleeease dont leave me here all alone! :haha:Click to expand...

Aw, i'm sorry hun :)
i know, podgy little arms, so squishy! just want to kiss him all the time! :cloud9:


----------



## MrsWifey

Don't worry kaths, I'm still living in preggo-land!! Just been out and about over the weekend and not had a chance to get online. Still no twinges but baby's been quite wriggly today and been feeling it moving quite low so I'm hoping it's baby trying to wriggle it's way out, lol!

Jax, I hope your bloods turn out ok and if it is your turn then Good Luck :flower:

Adrian looks gorgeous Lilli, so cute! How are you getting on with being a mummy?


----------



## MrsWifey

My tickers say I have 1 day to go, do you think I can sue lillypie and thebump.com if baby isn't here by end of tomorrow!


----------



## kaths101

MrsWifey said:


> My tickers say I have 1 day to go, do you think I can sue lillypie and thebump.com if baby isn't here by end of tomorrow!

yes!! definitely lol

Happy due date MrsWifey - weird feeling thinking we've finally got here... one day to go for me!!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi ladies! 

So there was me thinking I still had weeks and Thomas John arrived 4pm on Sunday!

I has high bp when I went in so they took the bloods to check for pre-eclampsia. It was just the shock however!! At 9am my cervix was closed so I got booked for an induction the next day. Went home and contractions came on really quick, by 12 I wanted to go back and at 1pm when I was examined I was 5cm!! I went straight into the pool and the last 5cm went super quick (thank god for gas and air!!) and out he came at 4pm. Hadn't planned a water birth but I can't imagine what it would be like without?!!

8lb,12oz so a good size! Will put pic up soon!

Hope your not waiting too long MrsWifey and kaths! And when it does hope it all goes well :)

Xxx


----------



## kaths101

JaxBlackmore said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So there was me thinking I still had weeks and Thomas John arrived 4pm on Sunday!
> 
> I has high bp when I went in so they took the bloods to check for pre-eclampsia. It was just the shock however!! At 9am my cervix was closed so I got booked for an induction the next day. Went home and contractions came on really quick, by 12 I wanted to go back and at 1pm when I was examined I was 5cm!! I went straight into the pool and the last 5cm went super quick (thank god for gas and air!!) and out he came at 4pm. Hadn't planned a water birth but I can't imagine what it would be like without?!!
> 
> 8lb,12oz so a good size! Will put pic up soon!
> 
> Hope your not waiting too long MrsWifey and kaths! And when it does hope it all goes well :)
> 
> Xxx

WOW congratulations that was really quick!! :happydance::happydance:
Im thinking about a waterbirth too - it sounds so much nicer but will see when I get there... 
8lb 12 is really big considering you were early - good job you didnt go much longer!!
Ok so just me and MrsW to go!!!! eeek - due date tomorrow!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hopefully your little man won't have you waiting much longer :)

Enjoy the last bits of your pregnancy! Xx


----------



## MoonLove

Congratulations Jax!!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## satine51

Congratulations Jax, that was quick! i still need to post my birth story and pictures. Sorry I haven't been in touch, but things took the wrong turn for me since last week. I have been battling bleeding nipples which soon developed into mastitis and I am in agony. I've been in bed with fever and on antibiotics for rhe last few days. Amelie is doing very well though, which is the most important thing. She's only lost 100 grams in the first week. Good luck mrsWifey and Kaths, not long now till we hear your news!


----------



## MoonLove

Big hugs Satine! Feel better soon xxx


----------



## MrsWifey

Congratulations Jax, sounds like it all went really well. I'm hoping for a water birth but they've only got 2 pools at Lister so not getting my hopes up too much.

Kaths, happy due date to you! Just you and me now... bring it on, lol!

Satine, sounds like you're having a bit of a rough time, I hope you feel better soon and that you're being well looked after by everyone! x :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Thanks MrsW - still nothing - not a twinge, ache or pain - have you been getting any signs? I had a long walk yesterday with the dog and ate half a pineapple in desperation :haha:

Satine, sorry to hear you have been feeling under the weather. Get well soon. Im glad Amelie is still doing ok though :hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

Still no twinges but I'm seeing MW this afternoon and hoping to have a sweep so we'll see if that gets things going.


----------



## angie79

Good luck girls - come on babies

congrats jax :flower:

well I have battled a baby that won't bring his wind up, the 10 day growth spurt where he was up every 45 mins, leaky nappies and the screaming and finally I think we have turned a corner - I feel like a pro already :haha:
how's everyone else doing

xxx


----------



## kaths101

I saw the midwife today - naughty baby is still back to back and im booked in for a sweep on Monday ouch and another on Thursday is nothing happens.
I will get my induction date on Monday too for about 12 days time.
Come on baby get a move on!!

How did you get on with the midwife MrsWifey?

Thanks Angie, you sound like a pro - the good thing about you lot having your babies first - you are a few weeks ahead and you can let us in on some your secrets and tips!! 
Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## angie79

yes that is so true - first bit of advice - grab yourself some infacol - Alex is a pain to wind and screamed - that stuff was a life saver 

xxx


----------



## satine51

I also feel like I've turned the corner with that nasty mastitis. Breasts still a bit sore, but I feel a lot brighter. Maybe apart from being really moody- anything can bring me to tears. I am dreading my hubby going to work next week, is anyone scared of going out with their LO or is it just me?
I have attached a photo of our little princess :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2233 med.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lilli

:flower:Wow, Congrats Jax :flower:

i honestly dont know where the time is going?! i feel a bit like i am sleep walking today but it's all good! At his 5 day check up Adrian was exactly the same weight as at birth :)
Today he's being a bit whiny and just wants to cuddle, which i dont mind at all :cloud9: But, it's 5 minute feed, 20 minute cuddle, 5 minute feed etc etc. Tomorrow will be day 10, i'm not looking forward to the feeding frenzy! We have to go for a midwife check up tomorrow. Everything just takes soooooo much longer! :haha:

Sorry to hear you've been poorly Satine. A friend of mine had mastitis and had to have antibiotics. Sounds awful!

Right, he's finally allowed me to put him in his moses basket so i must go and sort out his clothes. this is when i wish i had a tumble dryer! going to have to iron his vests dry! they're nearly dry having been on the line all day, just a bit damp round the edges... 

Come on bumps! :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hi Girls, still no baby!! Looks like I will going for my sweep on Monday.. fingers crossed it works!

Im having a bit of family trouble long story but my sister and bro in law are really hassling me to stay they are here next wed - sat so I could well have gone in by then. I really want to say No but how did you all feel when you came out of hospital - did you just want to be on your own and left alone with baby or OH or did you welcome visitors... I suppose this is different as they are not visitors they are actually staying here!! :wacko:


----------



## Lilli

Oh hun, crikey, no offence but that is so horrible of them to put upon you like that!
It totally depends on when you go into labour i guess and how long it takes. I didn't sleep at all on the monday night, by tuesday afternoon i was dozing and waking with each contraction, so not proper sleep. laboured all tuesday night then didn't sleep at all wednesday day... Then i had to stay in wednesday night.
When we got home on thursday i was sore and exhausted, fell asleep on the sofa... think we had one visitor who stayed 10 minutes and i could barely string a sentence together. As for going anywhere, don't think i left the house until the sunday. Only half an hour to our friends 8 doors down but left me totally drained, the 2 minute walk and the interaction!
thing is, depending on what time you have your baby, you might have to stay in. And even if your baby is an angel, you're probably going to be up at least 3 times a night. It's noisy and exhausting...
I cant believe they are putting upon you when you are either going to be heavily pregnant or with a newborn! very selfish of them!
Visitors for half an hour is one thing, people staying in your house for 4 days? hmmm
I'd put your foot down hun.
Are they still planning on coming even if baby is here by then? 
:hugs:

Also, if you are planning on breastfeeding, it's not exactly comfortable at first, took me a while to get baby into position etc. During which time he wriggled and cried. Then even the gravity of walking up and downstairs made my boobs hurt! 
BTW, that nursing bra that was recommended to me is absolute heaven! https://www.nursingbra-shop.co.uk/ShowDetails.asp?id=112
wish i'd bought it in advance. going to get a 2nd one...


----------



## kaths101

Thanks Lilli im so stressed with it all, I think they think im being selfish - I was in tears about it all the other day. I originally said if baby wasn't here and I wasn't in any pain they could stay but the longer it goes on, I think they will just have to stay with my mum and dad. Its them being selfish its only because my bro in law doesn't like my mum and dad and doesn't want to stay with them!!
They only live over the road so if baby is here (which is why they are coming up with my 2 nieces) they can pop over for an hour or so but I just don't want to be going into labour puffing and panting and bouncing on my ball with people in the house - I just wont be comfortable - what about if I want to stay in the bath for hours or walk around naked??? plus my dog wont settle at night as he knows someone else is in the other room. Its a bit of a nightmare at the best of times but not when im due any day now!! 
Argggh - Im going to go and talk to my mum and dad this afternoon and tell them how I feel and just get her to make them stay at hers!!

Yes they will still come if baby is here, its just so frustrating as they have the option of staying with my mum and dad, its not like they dont have anywhere to stay - they just dont want to - its them being selfish!!
I have enough stresses on at the moment as it is without all this!


----------



## Lilli

hi Kath,
hope you got it sorted hun? any sign of baby?

last 2 days have gone by in a flash. It's my husbands first day back at work... i've managed to have a bath! wonder what time i'll make it downstairs?! :)

mrsw, any sign baby?

:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Yes Lilli, all sorted!! They are not coming now!! :happydance: 

I lost my plug this morning so hoping this is the start of something, I also have backache but ive had that for a few days now!!

Please pray for me im getting thoroughly fed up and very uncomfortable now!!


----------



## Lilli

ooooh, defo promising! i had backache for a couple of days, then i totally lost my appetite on the day that it all started. just didn't want to eat anything...
Come on baby, time to come out!!!
got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Lilli

Hope that MrsW and Kaths are off having their babies?! :happydance:


----------



## MoonLove

Lilli said:


> Hope that MrsW and Kaths are off having their babies?! :happydance:

Hope sooo!! :happydance::winkwink:


----------



## kaths101

Nooooo im not! :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I had my second sweep yesterday - soooo painful, my god it hurt this time. She said I was 2cm dilated but still nothing. I've been bleeding all night and today which she said to expect but im not sure if its my bloody show. Also have had terrible cramps all last night but not consistantly.
Im booked in Wednesday at 10am for induction if nothing happens before - which is exactly 2 weeks over.

Im in so much pain :cry:

MrsW has been quiet for a while though - I wonder if she's gone in? Thinking of you! x


----------



## MoonLove

My 2nd sweep was bloody painful but I went into labour the next day!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Good luck kaths - hope this is the start for you!! X


----------



## kaths101

well maybe things are starting, ive had to come downstairs on the sofa, its 3.40am :wacko: since about 2am i've been getting contractions they are about 9 minutes apart at the moment - lets hope they stay!! quite painful! 

Maybe this is it finally!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MoonLove

kaths101 said:


> well maybe things are starting, ive had to come downstairs on the sofa, its 3.40am :wacko: since about 2am i've been getting contractions they are about 9 minutes apart at the moment - lets hope they stay!! quite painful!
> 
> Maybe this is it finally!! :happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lilli

oooh, i so hope so kaths! :thumbup:
:happydance: Good luck hun :happydance:


----------



## satine51

Fingers crossed for mrs Wifey and Kaths. I bet they have had their babies already! Xx


----------



## kaths101

Well I have had my beautiful baby boy, came home this morning.

Jack Ethan George arrived on Saturday at 9.42am - it was a 2.5 hour labour once I got to hospital - only just made it!! I went from 3cm to 7cm in about 20 minutes. Will do a full birth story later.
Really happy :cloud9:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Huge congrats kaths!! Enjoy your little man xx


----------



## MoonLove

kaths101 said:


> Well I have had my beautiful baby boy, came home this morning.
> 
> Jack Ethan George arrived on Saturday at 9.42am - it was a 2.5 hour labour once I got to hospital - only just made it!! I went from 3cm to 7cm in about 20 minutes. Will do a full birth story later.
> Really happy :cloud9:

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## satine51

That's great Kaths, congratuations! Xxx


----------



## Lilli

kaths101 said:


> Well I have had my beautiful baby boy, came home this morning.
> 
> Jack Ethan George arrived on Saturday at 9.42am - it was a 2.5 hour labour once I got to hospital - only just made it!! I went from 3cm to 7cm in about 20 minutes. Will do a full birth story later.
> Really happy :cloud9:

:happydance: Yey! Fabulous news, congratulations!!! :happydance:
Cant wait to see some photos. :flower:


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls, how is everyone? Hope all your little babies are behaving. Little Jack is a good little boy - so so in love. We had our first trip out today to my work and he behaved perfectly :cloud9:

Anyway here are a few pics my little man on the day he was born 

https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/IMG_0017.jpghttps://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/DSCN0242.jpg
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/DSCN0250.jpg


----------



## Lilli

Aw Kath! He's gorgeous!!!! :happydance:
Big congratulations! :flower:

How are you feeling in yourself? Hope you are recovering well! :hugs:​


----------



## JaxBlackmore

What a little stunner! Hope your both doing well! Xx

How is everyone else? Thomas is 18 days old today, can't believe it!! Nothing can prepare you for being a mum - it is a rollercoaster! Are you all breastfeeding? That has been a challenge but I'm so pleased I'm still doing it and he is back to his birth weight plus an ounce :)

Xx


----------



## kaths101

Aw thank you, I think he's stunning - I cant stop looking at him. I am feeling ok Lilli, tired - but that is to be expected. Absolutely shattered!!

Where do your little ones sleep? Jack will not settle in his crib, he breast feeds falls asleep and then when I try and place him in his crib he wakes and screams. The only place he has slept the last 3 nights is laying skin to skin on me which results in no sleep for me because it means co-sleeping which im scared to death of.
Any tips?? - how long do your little ones sleep? 

Jax, Im breast feeding - the first few days were really hard but my milk is now coming in and its going well - painful nipples but not too bad. Im glad im persevering and well done you for going for that long.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

A few pictures of Thomas!

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/jackiehayes100/2011-2.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/jackiehayes100/2011-1.jpg

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l201/jackiehayes100/2011-3.jpg

He is good most of the time! Got readmitted to hosp at 5 days old for light therapy for jaundice which was hard but were getting into a routine now I think xx

Kaths, Tom was exactly the same with going down in his moses basket - only sleeping on people. We tried putting a hot water bottle in before etc but in the end I think it just took time. He is still reluctant at times (has gone down for 5 mins all day!!) but at night he's much better. Unfortunatly I gave up on moses basket and he now sleeps in the pram. Oh it helps loads when your milk comes in and they can have a really good feed first too xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hello, 
What a cutie Jax, big boy!

Kath, i have similar with Adrian, after the night feeds i have to make sure he is properly asleep before i put him in his crib or he wakes up and screams. If that happens, or he stirs but doesn't shout, i roll him on his side and rub his back/tummy alternately for a few mins to see if he'll settle. He seems to be more comfortable on his side so i sometimes leave him like that for a few mins and then roll him onto his back... 
you could try putting a top that you've been wearing in the crib so he can smell you? I also moved our crib as close to our bed as possible so that i could lie down and rub him from my bed, i was getting back ache from leaning over all the time. And the closer they are to you, the happier. Adrian has started shuffling to the edge (dont know how) and stretches his little arm through to me and has his face right up to the bars! i took the bumper off pretty quick after the first time he did that.
As for co-sleeping, some mornings when hubby has gone to work i bring him into our bed, lie on my side and sort of curl round him so i know i wont roll on him, i only doze but he loves it and settles really well. I know it's frowned on in the UK but in some countries it's the norm! 
There are special cribs you can get that attach to the side of your bed so there is literally a piece of material separating you from bub, but they are quite expensive.
I'd say don't book yourself up for the week after your OH goes back to work, allow yourself a bit of quiet time with baby and no time constraints, like meeting people.
I'm breast feeding and it does get easier and barely even pinches anymore, unless he dives on and doesn't latch on properly! :)
Apparently there is a Day 10 growth spurt, we had it on day 11 and he put on 4oz a day for 4 days. He just wanted to feed constantly and it was literally draining. I cried from hormones and exhaustion but stick with it if you have it, it's normal! Had it a few more times since, mainly in the evenings and a friend told me to google 'newborn cluster feeding'. It's where they stock up for the night by feeding 'constantly' for 3 hours. The first time he did it he slept for 4 hours! then we were up every 2 hours ish. The most he'll sleep is usually 2-3 hours. We'll be up for 30mins-hour feeding, nappy changing and making sure he's asleep, get him back down, then try to make me get to sleep!
One night i was awake with him for 4 hours. I was a mess after that one. He wasn't crying, just wanted to feed/cuddle. Think there were 3 nappy changes and a change of clothes in that one... Nappy changes and clothes changes normally make him cry!
Oh, so much to learn! I've had a few tears over the last few weeks, i've found great comfort from a couple of my NCT group who are 4 weeks ahead of me. Perfectly normal to doubt yourself! One thing, you cannot over feed a breast fed baby and even if you think 'he cant possibly still be hungry', he can! I worried i wasn't making enough milk but his weight gain showed that wasn't the case! The more they try to get, the more you will produce.
Sorry, really long post! i've just gone off on one :) 
:hugs:


----------



## Lilli

I also had another thought, have you tried swaddling him? we used these with Adrian: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000HED...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B000HED5MO
and he settled really well. Now though he wont let us restrain his arms so we have him in a Mothercare sleeping bag. It's good because you can cuddle them whilst they are wearing it so they get all warm and then when you put them down they're not going onto a cold surface.
Hope your nights get easier, :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

thanks Jax and Lilli - that is really helpful. Jax Thomas is gorgeous - all little babies are gorgeous really :baby:

Lilli, I have a picture of Jack just like adrian in your signature - they look identical. 

Yes I have tried swaddling, he loved it the first few days but now he just wants his arms out and flaps about until they are free.
I still havent managed to get Jack in the crib, he also prefers to be on his side so might try that. I seem to be feeding alot at the moment, its the only thing that settles him. He cries when changing and dressing too.. all sounds like its normal then. 
I had a lovely sleep last night, it resulted in me being on the sofa but at least we slept and i feel refreshed today. We had 4 hours straight had a feed then another 2 hours sleep :thumbup: 
I have been co-sleeping but that results in my OH getting kicked out on a camp bed :haha: the night before last was awful so he had to go downstairs which resulted in my bursting into tears and just laying there with Jack who was wide awake at 4am. I just cant have my Oh in bed with us though - I worry less as I know im not a heavy sleeper - my OH can sleep through anything and sleeps really heavily so I worry about him being in the bed - he is also a big chap - 18 stone so I wont have Jack in the bed with both of us! I do what you do Lilli and wrap myself round and also lay on my arm so I have no way of rolling forward. 
My OH who is called Josh by the way has been so fab though and really supportive and so far done all the dirty nappies lol - having a baby really does put things in perspective doesnt it and makes you realise who and what is important in life. I hope your guys are being great too!

I wonder how MrsWifey is?? - she must have had her bump by now!! 

It is a big learning curve this baby lark isnt it but im loving every minute of it, I adore my little boy


----------



## Lilli

Hi kath, 
Do you use ebay?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arms-Rea...urniture_ET&hash=item1c1e740346#ht_842wt_1141
still quite a bit of money, but brand new one for £76. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEDSIDE-...urniture_ET&hash=item53e79398f7#ht_4063wt_907
might be worth it for a good night sleep and not having to evict your hubby! :)
i'm really pleased for you that your hubby is being great. mine has been fab too. he misses us when he has to go to work! He's slept in the spare room a few times but only so he's not so tired at work.
good stuff with the 4 hour stretch, i've only had that once. had a couple of 3 hours last night... :thumbup:
can you attach your photo of jack? adrian has grown so much since then, got a photo of a smile earlier! :happydance:

And yes, massively steep learning curve with a few bumps along the way! I love him so much :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5378.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5363.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi ladies,

Been a manic 2 weeks, I have no idea where it's gone, but yes bump has arrived and it's a she!!

I had a sweep at 3.30pm on 18th Aug (40+2), baby's heart-rate dropped after it so had to go to Lister for monitoring but everything seemed ok by then. Went home, was feeling a bit 'off' and uncomfortable from the sweep and started having some cramps but the mw said that would happen and often fot 24 hrs after a sweep you can have cramps and think you're going into labour when you're not. Cramps kept happening so i started to time them at around 11.30pm and by 3am I'd had enough and the tens machine wasn't helping anymore so we went into Lister. Contractions were still a bit irregular and they said I was only 2cm but they had gas and air so we stayed!! My waters broke at 4cm, I think I'd alreadt had some methadone by then and was starting to ask about epidural. Baby had moved round at the last minute to back to back so was very painful. Felt like labour was taking forever and they still wouldn't let me have the epidural but then it got quite stressful cos baby's heartrate kept dropping everytime I lay on my back and there was some questionable bleeding too. I was hooked up to all sorts of things, a catheter, a drip for fluids, baby monitoring belt. They took blood from baby's head 3 times to check she was getting enough oxygen to the brain and they still didn't know why her heart rate kept slowing. Consultants kept checking up on me and baby and eventually they let me have an epidural which was lovely as the methadone had long worn off and I was getting a bit too friendly with the gas and air!! Finally at 9cm the decision was made to go to emergency c section and after that everything went so quickly! I was in theatre and I barely realised that they'd started when Lana Letitia was born. OH saw it and said they lifted her out by one leg! She cried immediately and snuggled up to Daddy while I got stitched up. We then all got taken to a recovery room where I couldn't stop shaking for 2 hours so didn't get to hold her for a while. She weighed 5lb 10 and was so pretty!

I started breastfeeding but switched to bottles after 9 days. It was so painful I started to resent her. Well done to you ladies who made it past that bit, but I was sore from the section, my nipples were bleeding so much her poo went almost black and I was so tired and tense all the time and couldn't stop crying. I think the benefits of a happy mummy and well fed baby outweigh any benefit lost by switching to bottles! I managed to continue expressing for a further 8 days so she was part breast milk and part formula but now we're just on formula. Part of me still wants to breastfeed, but I want to bf like in all the pictures of happy mums and fat sleepy babies, whereas my experience of bf was far from that!

I'll try to get some pics on here when I can, congratulations Kaths on your little arrival too xx


Lana Letitia, 19th August, 5lb 10


----------



## Lilli

Hey Wifey, 
:flower: Congratulations!!! :flower:​Sorry to hear it wasn't straight forward but good to know you are both well. Wow, your breast feeding experience sounds horrendous. Very well done for doing it out as long as you did. When i was in the hospital there were two women on my ward who didn't even try, not even the colostrum.
Looking forward to seeing some photos, lovely name! :happydance:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Congrats on your little pink bundle mrs wifey! Xx


----------



## kaths101

Congratualtions MrsWifey, Im glad your little girl has arrived, time certainly does fly doesnt it!

Hows everyone doing? Im starting to feel like there's light at the end of the tunnel, breastfeeding is going well, I dont even need my lasinoh anymore, my nipples ae well and truely toughened up! I tell you something though - my breasts will never be the same again - they are huge and my nipples are down by my knees -the joys of parenthood :haha:

The last 2 nights Jack has slept in his moses basket, he goes about 11pm, wakes at 1pm, 4pm, 7pm so seems to be every 3 hours but as soon as hes fed he goes back in and settles to sleep which is fab! no more sleeping on me!

The only thing im struggling with is I think he has colic, from 7pm until about 11pm he cries constantly, really angry upsetting cries - I can hear the wind gurgling in his tummy - its horrible seeing him in pain :cry:
Anyone elses babies have this?

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Kath, 
Adrian gets really bad trapped wind. His little tummy goes rock hard. We use Infacol which works to make all the wind join together to make them easier to burp. With Infacol you have to use it every feed and it has a cumulative effect, so can take a week to work. A friend of mine uses Gripe Water which has worked better for them and i think has an instant effect.
You can try tummy massage, clockwise rubbing, seems to help Adrian. Warm baths. If you think he needs to poo, try lying him on his back and doing like bicycle legs, but both at the same time, so bringing legs up bent and straightening them again (easiest when they are asleep!). Or lying him face down across your knees, so bit of pressure on his tummy and support his head with your hand. They should only go on their fronts for up to 30 seconds at this age though. Or you can put him on his tummy on the floor... Or really high on your shoulder so more pressure is on his tummy...
You'll find something that works for him :) Doctors say to keep a diary of when they cry and for how long, if it goes on for more than 3 hours a day, 3 days a week for 3 weeks they diagnose colic (stupid, i know) not sure what they do for you then though... Infacol on prescription so you don't have to pay for it?!
And after a feed keep him upright for a bit longer (if you can stay awake!) helps the wind come up?! It's good that he's sleeping for 3 hours at a time, better than my little chunky monkey! :)
:hugs:
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/729186-colic-advice.html


----------



## Lilli

Ladies, where have you all gone? :)
Well, i've had a bit of a pants last 48 hours... i took Adrian back to the doctors on monday because his 'cold' hadn't got any better in a week. The GP said he wanted us to go to Watford Paediatric A&E on tuesday - so not urgent that night. We went along yesterday midday and next thing i know we are being admitted, he's having a chest x-ray, blood taken and they put a canular in his arm, except they couldn't get it in the first time, or the second time so they brought him back to me cos he was screaming his head off - puncture wound in his hand and foot. Took him away again, more screaming, puncture wound in other hand and canular in his elbow. I was crying my eyes out hearing him cry :cry: So then they thought it might be a chest infection from having meconium in his waters, apparently it can take a while to develop. So they gave him a massive dose of anti-biotics and sent us up to the baby ward. Ironically, directly below where i was exactly 5 weeks earlier in labour. 
So we stayed in last night and he seemed better from the anti-biotics. Today more doctors came round and said he'd have another massive dose of drugs and then we could go home until tomorrow when the community nurse would come to us for another dose and then he can have the canular out. He's really unsettled and unhappy. 
Oh and they said i was over feeding him - he weighs 13lbs at 5 weeks and that i had to spread his feeds out and not do it 'on demand'. Just had a horrible time trying to stop him crying for food. Breaks my heart after hearing him cry so much yesterday... :cry:
But at least he's on the mend, havent cried so much in weeks!
hope you are all well with your little ones?
:hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

How awful for you Lilli, glad to hear he's feeling better. It must have been so stressful for you x :hugs:

I know everyone said that a baby takes up all your time, but I never realised how right they were! Yesterday we were awake at 7am, had baby rhyme time at 10.30 and we were still late cos it took so long to get the both of us ready!

Lana is feeding every 2-3 hours which is so tiring, I never thought that 3 continuous hours of sleep could be considered a 'treat'!! I think shes having a bit of a growth spurt though cos she was really grizzly and unsettled last night and this morning was feeding every 1-2 hours and barely let me put her down in between! I'm consoling myself with the thought that if this is a growth sprurt then hopefully she'll start having bigger amounts of milk less often and I'll start getting some decent periods of sleep.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Aww lilli, hope Adrian is feeling better now. I know exactly how you feel with them poking and prodding it's horrible, I cried my eyes out everytime they took blood from Tom. :flower:

With you on the sleep MrsWifey, god did I take pregnancy forgranted lol!! Xx

Tom is doing well, think he's suffering with reflux so going docs on Monday to get checked.


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies, 
We're all good now. The bruises are fading and his mood is improving - marginally! Been trying to spread the feeds out but it makes me sad when he's sad :(
everyone i have spoken to say it's horrible and barbaric to not feed them when they are asking... Going to call my Health Visitor tomorrow and see what she says...
Sleep is a luxury! During the week my hubby sleeps in the spare room, sometimes i'm just like "when's my turn?" Dont know when we mummies will next get to sleep through?! 
Has anyone tried expressing? Sometimes i have so much milk that it literally squirts out when i take my bra off, but i tried expressing the other morning and it to AGES and i barely got any out... dont know if i'm just too impatient and it takes longer? :shrug:


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,
Sorry I have not been here for a while. In a way, it reminds me of the sweet pregnancy times and feel sentimental writing on this thread! Anyway, time to move on. 
I thought we were doing ok-ish, we had a slow weight gain to start with an midwife wouldn't sign me off (she did in the end). Finally, with some help of lactatation consultant she really started thriving and recently put on 300g so I really relaxed...for a few days. 
We have had some really green, explosive poos and she;s been really gassy for the last few days and I am worried. I spoke to HV and my lactation consultant, but they haven't got clear answers. It could be a sign she is not taking enough hindmilk but we haven't changed latch or feed duration so I don't think it could be it! I am having my 6 week check on Thursday so wil check with GP. I am just really worried if she keeps putting weight on. I hope so! My nights vary, she is very unsettled until 23-24 and then falls asleep for 3 hours and then another 3 hours after a feed. She slept once for 6 hrs, that was heaven, but one off unfortunately. 

Lilli, how is your little man? Are you breastfeeding? I didn't think you could overfeed a brestfed baby! I also feed on demand and sometimes wonder if she is feeding too often, but I let her feed as often as she likes. It's so hard, isn't it! 

MrsWifey, I know what you mean about growth spurts, we had that for 2 days this week and I just felt tied to the chair!!


----------



## Lilli

Hey Satine, 
He's much better thank you. Yes i am breast feeding, the Consultant was saying i was over feeding him in that i was feeding him too often... i cant really see the difference between lots of small feeds and less, longer feeds. Apart from the obvious benefit to me of not being constantly feeding, but if that's what he wants/needs... 
He's so cute, i just want to make him happy! :)
I can't imagine what 6 hours sleep would be like!? 
Can we have some recent pictures of the babies?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2162.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_5378.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hi all, how are your babies doing? :flower:

I've got the health visitor in an hour, I have a huge list of questions that I'm hoping she'll answer! I'm starting to combi feed more now, Tom is so greedy he can drain me and still sink 3oz of formula on top! I feel bad but I've not had the best emotional time and the bf is really draining.

Lilli did the infacol work for Adrian? I'm thinking of getting some for Tom.

Xx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Jax, 
We infacol Adrian before every feed and it seems to do something... we think it helps him but the doctor told me it was more for the parents to feel they were doing something. If you do use it, you have to do it before every single feed for it to be effective. A friend of mine uses Gripe Water and that works better than Infacol for them. You just give baby a dose after each feed, but i dont think it matters if you miss one or two.
I'm thinking i might have to introduce some formula too. Done 6 weeks of breast feeding and he now weighs 13lb 8oz. Just find it exhausting, literally draining!! :)
I think we might be having the 'six week growth spurt' right now. He's screaming, a lot.
So much for stretching our feeds out, i cant bare the crying that starts 20 minutes after he's finished the last feed!
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hi Girls, its so nice to see everyone back here again! :thumbup: I think the initial shock of the first few weeks is wearing off and we are all settling in now (and getting used to the lack of sleep!!!) What a shock that is!!

Im sorry to hear Adrian was ill Lilli, this may sound stupid but what were his symptoms? how did you know he was ill? Jack also had meconium and he sneezes a lot - he doesn't seem ill but sneezes and just seems really upset sometimes. I think im just being paranoid though! 

Im also breast feeding and wouldn't have thought you should stop feeding on demand? maybe you should get another opinion? Jack is 4 weeks old on Saturday - how time flies. He weighed 8lbs 4 at the last weigh in a week ago, so I will see what he is tomorrow but he is on the 50th centile. Is Adrian off the scale then? I wouldnt like to not feed him either if he was hungry!

Jack is very windy too - literally kicks and twists and hits out when im feeding - weve had him on dentrinox which he has every 4 hours after a feed and it seems to work well - I have a very farty baby at times!!

Hope we can keep in touch girls, this can be so tiring cant it, Jack hardly sleeps in the day so Im pinned to the sofa watching jeremy kyle and daytime tv all day - sounds good but it is so restricting - i keep looking atmy washing or the kitchen that needs cleaning and just cant do it, I put Jack down and he screams. I also have to sleep with him at night - he will go in his moses basket the first few hours but then just will not settle so I have to co-sleep - not what I want to do but its the only way I will get a few hours sleep.

Anyway its nce to get all this out - adult conversation is very little at the moment. My Oh has just started another job and hes doing nights 8pm - 8am - its his first night tonight and im feeling quite lonely. The trouble is when he comes in he will sleep until about 5pm ish so thats literally all night and day im on my own with very little time to get a few minutes to myself ho hum - hes doing 4 nights a week in a row!! :wacko: I lso hate being alone in the house - its kinda scary with a baby.

Anyway thanks for listening to my rambling - heres a few piccies I took the other day
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/CIMG4650.jpghttps://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/CIMG4612.jpg
Jack saying "mummy no more pictures"
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/CIMG4622.jpg


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

Glad to hear all your babies are good

I cant believe Alex is 8 weeks today and all I can say is from 6 weeks it suddenly slowly started to ease up.
Infacol is amazing I did a test for a few days and he was a nightmare to wind without it and as soon as he was back on
It he was burping quickly again - he like your lo is windy and has slight reflux - I had him on all sorts of formulas including comfort which made him really poorly and now aptimal which Is making him have loads of windy tummy aches and constipation so now I'm going onto
Hipp organic - my friend has combo fed all 4 of her girls and always used hipp so I'm going to give it 
a try. 

Lilli - I can't believe how chunky he is bless Alex is only 11lb 11oz - that hospital stay sounds horrible 

Kaths - I totally understand on the oh front how you feel Rus goes out at 
5:30am and Is normally not home until 6 - 8pm and is then in
Bed by 11pm so I feel a bit like a single mum at times but it gets easier and Rus tries to take him off my hands and have some male bonding time as much as he can - love the pictures.

Alex is a happy baby most of the time apart from 7pm to 8pm where he has slight colic - the last week he has made his own little routine and now instead of falling asleep at 10 it's now 9 and he will sleep until 2 or 3 and then stays away for around a hour and then sleeps for another 4 hours and then reverts back to a every 3 hour feed - I fed on demand and he started to make his own routine I don't know how the hv can expect you to leave them to cry :nope:

Xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies, 
lovely to see you all on here :thumbup:
Kath, cute photos!
Adrian is very noisy when he breaths, it sounds like liquid/mucus catching in his throat and sort of gurgling. He sounds snotty but his nose is clear. His little chest was heaving and he was taking nearly 3 breaths in for every one breath out, if you get what i mean? it just wasn't smooth breathing. He was coughing occasionally too. And snoring! but as Tom and i both snore (he says i do and i don't believe him) that could be genetic! haha :haha:
He's so much better now, still a bit snorty but if that's the reflux...?! He's actually responded really well to the '2 hour minimum' and now works to it pretty much. But did you know you are meant to time from the start of the feed to the start of the next? i didnt and was making him go 2 hours from the end of the feed to the start of the next, so he's done even better! Sometimes i give in and he only goes an hour and a half, but that's still better and i've been told that there is a 6 week growth spurt to come.
I had him weighed on tuesday and he is now 13lbs 8oz, so 5lbs in 6 weeks! :wacko: I thought last week that he was on the 98th percentile, but when they plotted it on tuesday, he's right in the middle of the 91st and it looks like a curve. Yes he's a fatty, but someone has to be at the top of the scale or there wouldn't be a scale! :kiss: Love him!
Have you thought about one of those baby bjorn carriers or similar? then jack could be strapped to your front and you could move about and have both hands free to do stuff?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...=baby+bjorn+carrier&_sacat=See-All-Categories
How was your first night? Tom used to do nights. Is your OH on all nights or a shift rota?
Adrian seems a little bit constipated the last few days... no poos over night or until mid afternoon when he totally fills a nappy! He wriggles and looks uncomfy quite a bit during the day. Not sure how or if i can help him?! Apparently it's normal for breastfed babies and they can go up to 5 days without pooing!!! i would not want to see the nappy after that!
Thinking we might have to get a little tumble dryer, this weather is not good for drying all the hundreds of clothes i have to wash!!! :laundry::hangwashing::hangwashing::iron:
Hope everyone is ok, i think i am getting used to the sleep deprication!
:hugs:


----------



## Lilli

Me today trying out the Baby Bjorn carrier! think he likes it, must be able to hear my heart beat and slept for ages when he was due a feed! :thumbup:
Going to go shopping in a while!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2179.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kaths101

:wave: I apologise now for my typing, im typing one handed with one finger haha.

angie - thanks for saying it gets easier from 6 weeks, so only 2 weeks to go :haha: Yes it is kind of frustrating with not seeing my OH - the first night actually went ok, at least ive got jack to keep me company lol 
They have to work though and I do love looking after my little man. He does 4 nights then has 3 days off so at least we have that time altogether...

Can I ask ladies, how on earth does anyone get out? I was late for jacks weigh in yesterday - meant to be there at 9am got there at 10.45 :blush: by the time he is dressed, he screams while im getting dressed so have to do it in stages.. please tell me its not just me that needs 2 hours to get anywhere :haha:
Anyway he was 8lb 15oz when i finally got there so still exactly on the 50th centile.

Lilli, being in the 90th centile is fine, as you say some babies have to be, I saw my friends baby yesterday he is off the chart and very very big!! I was shocked! the charts are an average and as long as they are kind of following their line all is ok. I didnt know the 2 hours was from the beginning of the feed that will explain why i think jack feeds so frequently because sometime he can feed for nearly an hour then seems like he needs feeding again.

I had ordered a carrier of ebay funnily enough it came this morning. Its quite good though i feel like he is wobbling about in it a bit, its ok though and at least i wont have to be attached to the sofa! I think maybe once its on I will have to get josh to tighten the straps a bit, its a bit fiddly trying to do it myself..

Talking of poos, how many a day is nomal? no poos for 4 or 5 days eeeek... jack does about 4 or 5 a day and they sound and look very diarhea like. They are liquidy yellow with bits in - is this normal? :wacko: its just my friend said her babys was greeny brown and solid - he's on formula though so i dont know if that makes a difference??

Anyone thinking of having another baby yet?? :haha: we actually talked about it the other night... im 32 so dont want to hang around too long.. i must be mad or maybe its the hormones! maybe going to wait a year :baby:

Anyway I better go and try and do something - I would love a shower but will have to wait for josh to get home - urghh i feel really stinky :nope:


----------



## kaths101

oo lilli you posted while i was - same carrier :thumbup: Adrian looks very comfy, maybe Jack is still a bit too small? hes ok in it just doesnt seem to fill it very well.


----------



## angie79

kaths101 said:


> :wave: I apologise now for my typing, im typing one handed with one finger haha.
> 
> angie - thanks for saying it gets easier from 6 weeks, so only 2 weeks to go :haha: Yes it is kind of frustrating with not seeing my OH - the first night actually went ok, at least ive got jack to keep me company lol
> They have to work though and I do love looking after my little man. He does 4 nights then has 3 days off so at least we have that time altogether...
> 
> Can I ask ladies, how on earth does anyone get out? I was late for jacks weigh in yesterday - meant to be there at 9am got there at 10.45 :blush: by the time he is dressed, he screams while im getting dressed so have to do it in stages.. please tell me its not just me that needs 2 hours to get anywhere :haha:
> Anyway he was 8lb 15oz when i finally got there so still exactly on the 50th centile.
> 
> Lilli, being in the 90th centile is fine, as you say some babies have to be, I saw my friends baby yesterday he is off the chart and very very big!! I was shocked! the charts are an average and as long as they are kind of following their line all is ok. I didnt know the 2 hours was from the beginning of the feed that will explain why i think jack feeds so frequently because sometime he can feed for nearly an hour then seems like he needs feeding again.
> 
> I had ordered a carrier of ebay funnily enough it came this morning. Its quite good though i feel like he is wobbling about in it a bit, its ok though and at least i wont have to be attached to the sofa! I think maybe once its on I will have to get josh to tighten the straps a bit, its a bit fiddly trying to do it myself..
> 
> Talking of poos, how many a day is nomal? no poos for 4 or 5 days eeeek... jack does about 4 or 5 a day and they sound and look very diarhea like. They are liquidy yellow with bits in - is this normal? :wacko: its just my friend said her babys was greeny brown and solid - he's on formula though so i dont know if that makes a difference??
> 
> Anyone thinking of having another baby yet?? :haha: we actually talked about it the other night... im 32 so dont want to hang around too long.. i must be mad or maybe its the hormones! maybe going to wait a year :baby:
> 
> Anyway I better go and try and do something - I would love a shower but will have to wait for josh to get home - urghh i feel really stinky :nope:

ha ha i'm also typing one handed

It takes me about 2 to 3 hours from getting up to be in the position to go anywhere but i managed to do it in a hour and 20 mins and was very proud of that.
I put Alex in his cot and turn his mobile on and put his dummy in and i know i have 7 mins until it stops to shower and it works - just. I then lay him next to me when i dry my hair and he loves the noise. Sometimes because i have no choice i have to leave him to cry for a few mins - i cant wait to do things when rus gets in at 7 otherwise i would never get to bed.

Alex got constipated but he is on formula but a friend of mine bf and her lo has been known to go 5 times a day or go 10 days without - i think it swings in roundabouts

Oooo Lilli lovely piccy - i got a carrier a while ago so i could get on with the house work.

I'm 32 too and we want 2 kids - we had this conversation last week and decided on end of 2012 early 2013

Today i managed tomop my hallway and kitchen - well chuffed - off to tesco soon to get some size 3 nappies they have 2 boxes for £20 in there offer and i think he will only be in size 2's for a few more max as they are started to leak a tiny bit 
I also got a new pushchair yesterday - my was so unpractical and big and heavy 
wooo 2 weeks until our holiday in yarmouth :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Lilli

I'm one handed too!
Angie, that's so funny, today i managed to wash the kitchen floor and vacuum the whole downstairs and half way up the stairs! Adrian was asleep on his playmat and i literally vacuumed round him without him stirring!
I'm 30 and we've been talking vaguely about the next one... i want them to be quite close in age but the thought of being pregnant while still getting up lots in the night for Adrian is putting me off for a while... plus the fact that my OH sleeps in the spare room on work nights... 
Poos, yes, very runny, english mustard yellow with little lumps. he was doing probably 4-5 a day until this week...
the carrier says it's for 8lbs up, as long as his head is supported he'll be fine :). in the photo i had adrian higher than he should be for his size. some people leave the arms tucked in as well.
on youtube.com, type in weesee and there are black and white things for babies. Adrian is transfixed! :thumbup:
And it takes me hours to get anywhere! i make it to weigh in for about half 10, then stay for rhyme time. Angie, do you go to Fleetville?
meant to be going to 10am rhyme time next tuesday, not sure if i'll make it! I didnt make it to the shops today. i was waiting for him to wake for a feed so i could go after and he just did not wake up! i'll go monday instead :)
:hugs:


----------



## angie79

How strange you did the floors today.

I haven't gone to rhymn time yet - if I go to a drop in its usually at Francis bacon cos I live 5 mins walk from there - I thought rhymn time was mainly for older babies- is it good?

Xxx


----------



## Lilli

angie79 said:


> How strange you did the floors today.
> 
> I haven't gone to rhymn time yet - if I go to a drop in its usually at Francis bacon cos I live 5 mins walk from there - I thought rhymn time was mainly for older babies- is it good?
> 
> Xxx

yeah, it is for older ones really... or at least once they can hold their heads and look about more. I go with some ladies from NCT class just cos it makes me get organised and out of the house and i dont know any nursery rhymes so thought i should learn them! Any stimulation for them is good :shrug:


----------



## angie79

Sounds good I might have to go and see what it's all about - I have filled in the form to do the first aid course and baby massage - looking forward to it

Xxx


----------



## kaths101

thank you for the advice, I do leave him to cry sometimes but within minutes he gets hysterical and i cant leave him like that. yesterday we had a bit of a breakthrough though he slept in his bouncy chair for 3 hours!! :happydance: He seems to like it and will even sit in it awake and not crying for a few minutes which gives me time to run to the bathroom or kitchen :haha:

ooo Angie you will be near me when you come to Yarmouth - the weather is meant to be nice over the next few weeks!


----------



## Lilli

angie79 said:


> Sounds good I might have to go and see what it's all about - I have filled in the form to do the first aid course and baby massage - looking forward to it
> 
> Xxx

Yeah, me too! :thumbup:


----------



## MoonLove

Hiii everyone!
Lovely to see everyone is getting on okay with their babies! How time flies!!

Just a quick update i guess!
Heidi is 7 weeks today! I fall more and more in love with her as the days go by - i love watching her grow and change and i'm really excited for so many things! I've not been out much with her on my own at the moment but i'm hoping to build up my confidence a bit more on that front.

We are moving out into our first house (YAY!) hopefully within the next month!! My Dad has been amazing and has bought us a house with the plan of being our landlord. We can't afford a mortgage ourselves at the moment, but we were deperately needing to move out of our one bed flat, so after many talks with my parents (who me and hubby used to live with before we got married, so we're all pretty close!) my Dad offered to invest in a property for us. I am SO excited!!

Oh gosh, you're all thinking of a second baby!? After this experience, i am almost 100% certain that i don't want anymore. Whilst i loved being pregnant, it was such a stressful time, and i was so glad when July came round - and whilst my labour and c-sec went okay, i just couldn't go through the recovery period again. It was just hellish and i cried every single day. I was so so happy (obviously with baby!) but so depressed at the same time. I know hormones are all over the place in the first few weeks, but i was completely immobile - i felt like i'd been hit by a truck! I couldn't get out of bed to do anything with baby, i couldn't hold her - watching the midwives and my husband do EVERYTHING with her for the first week of her life was so upsetting for me :cry:In the first week i developed a hematoma in very lower right hand side and it felt like someone was stabbing me with a hot iron prod everytime i put weight down on my right foot!! I wasn't able to properly walk for about 5 weeks. For the first 4 weeks, i actually cried everytime i got out of bed (which had consisted of sleeping sitting up on my back - to roll on my side felt like my stomach was going to fall out!) because my back was completely locked up and it was agony to move. It actually took me a good ten minutes to get out of bed - so when baby was crying and you're trying to get to her - not good! It took a good 6 weeks for my scar to properly heal and stop bleeding :dohh: 


We always thought we'd have 2-3 children, but both me and my husband feel so raw and scarred by this whole experience. We both love and adore Heidi so much, but right now all i want to think about is her - thinking about having another honestly fills me with a horrible sadness :nope: I always had plans to go back to college and then onto university after Heidi was born (next school year) and i am excited to fulfill them. I am happy with being a younger mum (i'm 20) and want to enjoy Heidi right now. I want to concentrate on her, getting my career sorted and getting my body back :haha:

Anyway! Shes crying for her first afternoon feed now, and i'm trying to work myself up for getting out the house for a walk with her or something (wish me luck! :winkwink:)

:hugs:xxx


----------



## Lilli

Aw Gem, I'm so sorry that you've had such a hard time of it. I didn't know you had called your baby Heidi, it's one of my favourite names and was on my girls list along with Amelia. Was Heidi late? 

How lovely of your dad to do that for you! :thumbup: Very exciting! :)

The good bit about being a young mum is that you have plenty of time to have another baby if you do change your mind. 

I hope you are feeling totally better now? It is daunting the first few times you go out alone. It still takes me hours to get organised to get out! and i often dont make it downstairs until after midday. He's being a monster today, dont know what is wrong. He's just crying or asleep (as he is now). I'm feeling a bit drained!
I need to leave the house just after 9.30am tomorrow, not sure how that'll go! :shrug:
Ah, the monster has awoken with a cry or 50. Best go.

:hugs:


----------



## MoonLove

Lilli said:


> Aw Gem, I'm so sorry that you've had such a hard time of it. I didn't know you had called your baby , it's one of my favourite names and was on my girls list along with Amelia. Was late?
> 
> How lovely of your dad to do that for you! :thumbup: Very exciting! :)
> 
> The good bit about being a young mum is that you have plenty of time to have another baby if you do change your mind.
> 
> I hope you are feeling totally better now? It is daunting the first few times you go out alone. It still takes me hours to get organised to get out! and i often dont make it downstairs until after midday. He's being a monster today, dont know what is wrong. He's just crying or asleep (as he is now). I'm feeling a bit drained!
> I need to leave the house just after 9.30am tomorrow, not sure how that'll go! :shrug:
> Ah, the monster has awoken with a cry or 50. Best go.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs:
Hey Lilli!
Baby wasborn at 41w1d! Labour started for me early Saturday morning, we went to hospital but after an internal check, we were sent home as i was still 2cm (i had been the week before). Luckily though, that internal worked as a second sweep, the midwife said it might help to get things moving - and it did! Me and husbandwere at my parents all day on the Sunday and at about 10pm the contractions kicked in again. We went home, but we didn't get too excited as we'd had the false start the day before. We were awake all night Sunday night and finally went into hospital at around 5am where we had to wait aggesss to be seen - but thankfully i was 4cm so we got to stay in! Wooo! :happydance: All in all, i laboured for about 21 hours and got to 10cm dilated, babe was not engaging any further. The first midwife i had had actually expected that from the beginning simly by looking at my belly shape, she guessed that baby was in a really strange position. She was all over to the left and at first the midwife actually thought it could be twins (yep, even though they're only ever been one baby on the scans since my first one at 5 weeks!!) Her heart rate was going down with each contraction and i was just bloody knackered. I was lying there shivering and shaking, i couldn't talk anymore, and the very idea of pushing baby out - oh my! :haha: After doing some weird blood tests on baby (they had to scratch the top of her head whilst she was still inside me to check the oxygen levels in her blood) they decided to try forceps. They took me into theatre and after only one attempt, they realised she was just in too much of an awkward position so we went to c-sec. I actually really enjoyed it! I had an amazing midwife lady standing over me telling me what was going on, she told me when baby was about to come out, and then that she was a girl :cloud9: Then when they stitched me back up, they had to slide me across off the op table and onto a bed - and it was the most painful experience of my life!!! Never mind the contractions - gosh this was excruciating. I obviously hadn't felt any of the operation itself, but they all hauled me across the bed with such a lack of care. I thought i'd split in half, i cringe thinking about it now. Considering i was completely numb from the waist down, i couldn't believe the pain i could feel!! :dohh:

The midwife came to see me later and explained that in the olden days, my labour would have probably just carried on for hours and hours, but because baby was just sitting so awkwardly, i'd have most likely bled out and we'd have both died. NOT nice!!!

I stayed in the recovery room (which was basically a small office) for 2 hours because i had a high temp which signalled infection. They realised the bed i was on was broken and it didn't move to support my head - so i was stuck lying flat on my back for two hours. I couldn't feel my legs and they just plonked baby on my chest under my robes - it wasn't exactly the skin on skin time i'd been expecting - i couldn't even bend my head to see her properly. I don't think i got a proper look at her until about 2 days after she was born!

Ah yes, baby is very whingy recently too. She is sleeping really well, but when she is awake shes either feeding or crying. I can entertain her for a good 10 minutes before she gets bored and starts to cry. Sometimes she just cries for sleeP is bringing home fish and chips tonight and i just knew that baby would decide to wake up just before he gets home so that we'll have to wait to eat! :haha:

Best of luck getting out of the house in the morning! The days of being up and dressed in the morning are a distant memory! I'm going to my parents at midday tomorrow, and i'll spend all morning getting ready for that!! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## kaths101

blimey angie you poor thing, I probably wouldnt want anymore after that!! but time may heal and as Lilli said you have time on your side. I had quite a positive birth experience so maybe thats why I feel ok about it, though I might not be so lucky next time :wacko:

did you enjoy your fish and chips? I think babies have it in built as soon as dinner arrives they cry! everytime I have to eat my dinner one handed. Last night we had a chinese and it was lovely OH had jack while i ate mine - it was soooo good and gone in literally minutes. I hadn't had a hot dinner for days!!
My diet is terrible at the moment - heep snacking on crisps and chocolate just for convenience, comfort and energy - I must stop!!

How are you girls getting on with your baby weight? ive lost a stone but still have 2 stone to go :cry:


----------



## Lilli

Hey Gem, yes, i thought she must've been a bit late cos you only had her 2 days before me! 
Do you think your hospital looked after you well enough? sounds like they were a bit rough with you? And broken bed? 
i was lucky on a big electric multi position delivery bed thing that was almost like a chair at the end with funny stirrup things that flipped up from below... but the weirdest thing was the midwife asking if i wanted to breast feed and then literally grabbing my boob out of my bra and plonking baby on it!
I made it out of the house nearly on time yesterday! Isnt it typical though that when you are in a rush, people who NEVER speak to you decide to? My neighbour who usually avoids eye contact, to the extent she'd cross the road not to talk to us (we've never had a row or anything :Shrug:) Decided to ask after Adrian! In the end i was a bit rude to get away...
Going to a friends house this afternoon, as it is such a nice day, i am making myself walk... it's only 1.5 miles but i'm not sure i'll manage! it'll be coming home that gets me! But i really need the exercise.
I havent weighed myself recently Kath. I had put on over 3 stone with the pregnancy and lost quite a bit quite quickly but then not much recently - which is why i need to walk! I just tried on some more 'normal' clothes this morning and they didnt fit. I have 2 pairs of pre-pregnancy jeans that i can get in, but no more. (i have a lot of jeans!) Still wear maternity clothesquite a bit cos they are so comfy!
So, now for dinner tonight i want chinese or fish and chips... If i walk 3 miles pushing my 14lb baby, i'll have earned a take away!
Hope you are all having fun with your babies and that the sun is shining with you all like it is here! :thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

I agree Lilli a broken bed? thats not very good, I also had a bed with numerous buttons that went up and down, same as you Lilli, has these stirrup things that they used when stitching me up! - I must say my care was brilliant! couldn't fault it! 

Had a good day today, had a nice long walk with Jack in his carrier and my Oh and the dog, walked quite a way and even though Jack is only 9lbs it is quite a work out carrying him! no wonder its such a strain on our backs in pregnancy!

Im really loving my baby :cloud9:, I wish for him to sleep and when he does like tonight (he's been asleep in his moses basket for a few hours) I want him awake for a cuddle... he is so cute. 
Anyway enough from me.. hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sunshine!
Got to go to baby clinic for weigh in tomorrow - I must get there on time this week.. I've got everything organised!


----------



## angie79

oooo Lilli did you enjoy it?

Good day for a walk with baby Kaths - i do hope the weather stays nice for when we are up your way

That sounds terrible Gem i understand now why another one is far from your mind

Alex has his jabs tommorow and i'm armed with calpol :haha: - he got weighed today and is now 12lb 2oz back on the 50th line again thanks to his change in milk which is a great success - no symptoms of colic or reflux and he is drinking 2oz more than when he was on aptamil :happydance:

Hope everyone had a good day

xxx


----------



## kaths101

ooo sorry angie and Gem I got you mixed up in my last posts - baby brain!! :dohh:

Im blaming baby brain a lot these days.. last night OH was dashing about getting ready for work, was late and then couldnt find the car keys. I had them earlier in the day and just could not remember where I had put them - we searched everywhere and Oh getting more and more angry and then I thought I will check the car - they were in the door!! :nope: had been for hours - anyone could have driven off with it!! 
Today I parked and totally forgot to pay, walked off into town with Jack and my mum and it was only when my mum said what time does the car park run out? I realised :dohh:

I had Jack weighed today - hes now 9lbs 8oz - I dont want him to get bigger :cry: does anyone else feel like that? its obviously not that I dont want him to thrive but I want him to remain newborn for just a little longer. Im still squeezing him into newborn clothes :haha:

Last night Jack slept from 8pm - 7.30am with only 2 wake ups!! :happydance: I have been expressing my milk and last night OH gave him a bottle, he took 4oz and it knocked him out for hours!! Does anyone else pump? How do you find it? Im getting used to it now and gradually getting more but I only get about 2oz at a time but I want to keep going so that I can use a bottle if I have to, its nice to know I can quickly run into town (10 minutes) and leave Jack with daddy and a bottle and he wont be a screaming wreck when I get back!! Its also handy that I could feed him a bottle in the coffee shop this morning - im still not entirely confident in whacking my boob out if im not with Josh and somewhere kinda private. I have breastfed in public but just didnt feel like I could with my mum today.. 
Im also godmother on Sunday to my friends twin so another time the bottle might come in handy so that Josh can feed him. I dont want to do it too much as I like breastfeeding but bottle feeding does have its advantages!! 

Good luck with the jabs Angie, I hope its not too traumatizing!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi ladies

Sounds like we're all starting to find our feet with the whole parenting thing.

Gem, your labour sounds a little like mine, I got to 9cm then had a c-section, Lana's heart rate kept dropping and they had to do blood tests to check her oxygen levels during labour and I spent 2 hours in recovery cos my blood pressure was high and i couldn't stop shaking. The staff were all great though and I've recovered well since then.

We do want another baby and at 30 don't want to wait too long, but I think I'm meant to wait at least 12 months before getting pregnant again to let my scar heal up. I've got my 6 week check up on weds so will ask about it then. Hubby really wants his boy, lol!

I've managed to go to a couple of baby groups. Baby rhyme time was quite good and yesterday we went to Tiddlers group which I really enjoyed cos there was a mum with a 5 week old girl, one with 7 week old twin girls and one with a 14 week old girl so we all got chatting and got on really well. The twins were born 6 weeks early and were not even 5lbs yet, they were so tiny and fragile! My surestart centre are going to do a first ais course and baby signing too so I've signed up for them.

Lana is now 7lbs 7oz, I know that's still really small but it seems huge compared to her birth weight! I know what you mean about wanting to keep them little. I feel sad that she's growing out of her tiny baby clothes, but at the same time I want her to grow and do more things like grasp toys and roll. She has started smiling now and follows toys with her eyes and in putting her hands in her mouth more purposefully now.


----------



## MoonLove

@Kaths - Baby weight, oh gosh, i still feel so HUGE :cry: I put on 30lbs during pregnancy and i'm down 13lbs, but the rest WILL NOT SHIFT! My belly is horrid, its not the size, its the shape - its resting on my c sec scar so i've just got a horrid bulge :cry:

@MrsWifey - Glad to hear Lana is putting on weight well - and i definitely get that feeling of wanting Heidi to stay diddy but grow and start crawling around, being more responsive etc!

@Lilli - The midwives during my labour and op were brilliant, absolutely smashing women who i felt very safe with. The midwives during my recovery - heh - not so much. My midwife throughout the whole day of labour was a star, she was fantastic - and she stayed on for an hour and a half later than her shift to stay with me during the c-sec and then had to write up my notes afterwards. She passed me on to a HORRIBLE woman, who i kept asking for reassurance - "I can't feel my legs at all still, its freaking me out" "Totally normal". "Why am i shaking so much, i just can't stop my hands from shaking!" "Totally normal" :dohh: I was SO happy when she left. I just felt so ignored by the midwives during recovery, i was stuck in bed the whole week and was staring at the walls. I'd ask them to do something (take my empty drip line out) and it'd be an hour before they sent someone to do it. The lactation consultant was a rude and vicious bloody cow who utterly ruined my breastfeeding experience. She came in at 8am one morning when Heidi was about 3 days old and woke me and baby up, forced her onto my chest and made her absolutely wail - i wanted to cry myself - i remember looking at my husband (who, bless him was sleeping on the floor, he stayed with me the whole time :cloud9:) and wishing he would wake up and save me. Heidi just wouldn't latch on (not her fault) but the lady was shoving her head onto my boobs so that she was fighting so hard to pull her head back up just to breathe. After days of not getting enough food, a midwife finally brought us some ready made formula and as soon as we put Heidi on that, i told the lactation woman where to stick it - she was SO rude and just shook her head and left. :growlmad: GRRR.

And i TOTALLY get that about the neighbours who never spoke to you before. Funny isn't it how everyone wants to talk to you when you've got a cute little baby - heh.



Soooo glad its nearly the weekend! I have missed Joe so so much this week when hes been working. Heidi has been golden for me though! Has anyone noticed a proper little personality coming through in their babies? Heidi is so cheeky, and her little talking babble noises are hilarious - oh and you can always tell when shes just about to wake up when she starts wriggling about and starts to fart :haha:


Xxx


----------



## MoonLove

Oh! and i realised i haven't shared a picture of Heidi with you ladies properly (only my avatar pic) - so here are a couple i took yesterday! First one i adore, such a cheeky face! Second is her looking at her cot mobile that came yesterday - bloody flower shaped thing fell on her this morning (i was fiddling trying to turn it round) and she hardly blinked :haha:! She just looked at it as if to say "What is that doing on top of me?" :haha:


----------



## kaths101

:wave: 

MrsWifey - Im glad you got on with some of the others in the group, hopefully you might all stay friends? I havent been to any groups yet - there is a under 1s but hes still a bit little and a breastfeeding support group which I dont think I want to go to as Im getting on fine. I keep looking out for some groups to go to though. Saying that I know lots of people recently who have had babies - there seems to be a bit of a baby boom round here!! Aw lana is now Jacks birth weight - someone wrote that on my facebook the other day as Jack is now 9lbs 8 - I cant imagine him being born at that weight *eye watering*...

Gem - Heidi is beautiful, has a lovely cheeky face. I LOL'd at the flower falling on her - they are tougher than they look arent they. i got Jacks foot stuck in the duvet cover and kinda yanked it as I didnt realise - he just looked at me as if to say silly mummy!!

Your aftercare sounds terrible, I hate grumpy midwifes/nurses, All mine were fab apart from one when I was trying to establish breastfeeding, she was really horrible to me and shouted at 2 in the morning "well if you cant do it your not going home tomorrow" :nope: she was horrible and made me cry! I suppose they must all have off days too but then they cant afford to in their profession!


----------



## MoonLove

kaths101 said:


> :wave:
> Gem - Heidi is beautiful, has a lovely cheeky face. I LOL'd at the flower falling on her - they are tougher than they look arent they. i got Jacks foot stuck in the duvet cover and kinda yanked it as I didnt realise - he just looked at me as if to say silly mummy!!
> 
> Your aftercare sounds terrible, I hate grumpy midwifes/nurses, All mine were fab apart from one when I was trying to establish breastfeeding, she was really horrible to me and shouted at 2 in the morning "well if you cant do it your not going home tomorrow" :nope: she was horrible and made me cry! I suppose they must all have off days too but then they cant afford to in their profession!

Hehe, thank you, she is turning into such a cheeky baby, she really is :haha:

No, they really can't afford to be grumpy and off with new mothers who are feeling extremely vulnerable after the most physically demanding thing they've ever been through!! 

I was in hosp for 6 days after my op and on the 4th day, i was sure we were going to get sent home so we packed and got ready to go. The doctor lady came in, and she couldn't actually speak proper english, and was talking in small words :shrug: I asked her if i could go home (i was desperate to get out of there even though i couldn't walk!) and she took one look at my scar and said, "No, its infected"
I absolutely blarted!! She took a swab and left, saying that it would take 48 hours to get the results then i could go home - but a Sunday (which was in 2 days) doesn't count as a working day - so it'd be Tuesday before i could leave (Monday they'd get the results, Tuesday they'd give them to the doc to give to me) - bloody hell, i was upset.

On the Sunday, a nurse checked my scar and said it looked lovely and clean and well. I was thinking "What!? The doctor said it was infected!??!" :dohh: Anyway, in the end, i just sobbed everytime a midwife came into my room and they agreed that if my temp was stable for 24 hours i could go home as it would signal that i didn't have an infection! It was good and it stuck at 36-37 for a good while which i was happy about as it had previously been 38-39 (i had an infection inside my tum straight after surgery) - and then some lady comes in and takes it wrong - she hardly stuck the thermometer in my ear at all, almost just poked the inner ear with it - so my temp reads 35.5 - oh my goodness i was so angry!!! There was my lovely stable chart, and it looks as though my temp has dropped significantly - grrrr!! :dohh: 

I find it quite funny that when i went into hospital i labour, i said ABSOLUTELY NO CANULAS IN MY ARM - i hate the things and the nurses always leave the lines in when the fluid bags are empty, meaning your blood runs back up the line. I now have SIX holes in my hands and arms as i was in hosp for so long on so many bloomin' antibiotics/fluids that i had to keep having new canulas put in!! NOT a happy bunny! :haha: 


xx


----------



## Lilli

Hiya lovely ladies!

the walk through town was a tad stressful! the pavements are awful! you dont notice when you are just walking but pah, rubbish... and location of drop curbs... useless! :wacko: The walk back however was lovely, there were 4 of us coming my way and we went the whole way on a disused railway line (Alban Way) which i didn't realise went that far. Bit bumpy but better than the pavements!

The day before we went to a baby friendly cinema showing! Angie, it's at Berkhamstead and the chairs are all free standing around little tables so you can take your buggy right up with you. :thumbup: Some Odeons do it ladies so worth checking your local one. Hatfield doesn't. 

So Adrian is now over 14lbs and i have just got the box of 3-6 month clothes from my sister!!! A lot of the 0-3 is going in the box to store for the next one... :) He's really unhappy in this heat and is just in a nappy when we're home.

Went for another walk today with a friend, had a little picnic in the park. All very grown up!

So lovely to see everyone on here! 
Gem, some of your care does sound bad. My only bad bit was when they didnt believe i was in labour. As soon as i persuaded them to examine me and i was fully dilated :wacko: I cant fault any of them from there onwards. 

Kath, i've tried expressing a couple of times and got quite a bit on my 2nd attempt but then he wouldnt take the bottle and we havent tried again since... i am planning on though... :thumbup:

Going to attach a pic of Adrian trying to lift his head off the playmat! :)
And reading his book... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2193.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2200.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kaths101

oh dear Gem - poor you being in for 6 days, I struggled with one night - I hated it!! I bet you wanted to punch the lady who took your temperature wrong, with all the hormones and frustration I wouldn't have blamed you lol.

Lilli, theres lots of things you dont realise until you have a pram!! Ive noticed the lack of space in shops - Im constantly crashing into things! and yes some pavements are terrible and gravel is a no no, my mum has a big long gravel driveway which is a nightmare with the pram!!
Ive never heard of a baby friendly cinema that sounds really good :thumbup:

Jack spends most of the time at home just in his nappy, hes a really sweaty baby and im really paranoid about him overheating - especially when I swaddle him, so he sleeps just in his nappy too. Its a shame really as he has worn hardly any of his clothes as I only dress him when we are going out!

Those of you with pets - how do they react to the baby? Alfie my Jack russell is brilliant, he licks his feet and sleeps under the moses basket, hes not to keen on the crying - he usually goes and sits in the garden then :haha: (cant blame him!). I was a little worried but hes been great!

Here he is watching over Jack when he was sleeping
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/CIMG4739.jpg


----------



## Lilli

Aw, cute Alfie!
My Alfie is doing the arrogant cat thing and pretty much ignoring the baby! He saunters past and has a little sniff but pretty much keeps going. He wont go in the nursery at all. Dont know if it's the nappy smell?! :haha: 
He hasn't really shown much interest in the crib or moses basket either, but then the other day i had left the sitting room door open by accident while we were out and he was in the moses basket!!! He didn't stay in it for long! 
Hopefully he'll keep being indifferent when Adrian gets to the stage of trying to grab him! :wacko:
Adrian is really struggling with the heat today. My car just said it was 28 degrees. If he's awake, he's crying or feeding... dont know what to do with him? :shrug:
Hope you are all well
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Lilli said:


> Aw, cute Alfie!
> My Alfie is doing the arrogant cat thing and pretty much ignoring the baby! He saunters past and has a little sniff but pretty much keeps going. He wont go in the nursery at all. Dont know if it's the nappy smell?! :haha:
> He hasn't really shown much interest in the crib or moses basket either, but then the other day i had left the sitting room door open by accident while we were out and he was in the moses basket!!! He didn't stay in it for long!
> Hopefully he'll keep being indifferent when Adrian gets to the stage of trying to grab him! :wacko:
> Adrian is really struggling with the heat today. My car just said it was 28 degrees. If he's awake, he's crying or feeding... dont know what to do with him? :shrug:
> Hope you are all well
> :hugs:

Oh lilli im so glad you said that (not that Adrian has been struggling) but Jack has literally cried all day!! He hasnt slept much, hasnt been too interested in food and has just cried.. I thought it was the heat too - its so frustrating because they cry and get more hot and flustered!!


----------



## JaxBlackmore

I have a grumpy hot baby here too - who would have thought it for the 1st October!

Do you think they feed more because of the heat? It suddenly dawned on me that it was probably why he seemed to always want to be feeding. 

Xx


----------



## MoonLove

Deffo think the heat could affect their eating habits. Heidi has had such a whingy past few days, i'm shattered. Every minute shes awake and not at the bottle, shes whimging - and she seems to have gone off the idea of sleep completely. I'm sitting here feeding her at half midnight and i'm sweating just sitting here, ergh. Xx


----------



## Lilli

yes, he's definitely changed feeding with the weather. Or at least i have for him... he's mainly been in just a nappy these last few days and i feed him as soon as he asks. I usually make him go back to the same boob until i know it's empty but this week i've given him the other boob each feed so he's getting all the fore milk in case he's thirsty. it is just so difficult to know what they want! :shrug:
At least we wont have to warm the room for bath time tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## angie79

not been on here for a while - the heat effected Alex like yours he was moany and i stripped him and let him lay on the bed on his tummy and he just slept

Lilli i live right by the alban way we use it all the time and the cinema sounds good - may have to try it.

We went to baby massage today and he loved it and was shouting the whole way through :haha:

Off to yarmouth on monday :happydance: cant wait

hope everyone is ok

xxx


----------



## MoonLove

Hey Angie! Have a fab time in yarmouth! I can't wait to go away with Heidi, probably won't this side of christmas because of moving house, but its definitely something to look forward to in the new year!

Heidi had her first two injections on Weds. She was as good as gold (well, spewed all over herself in the clinic) and only cried when the needles went in. Afterwards i took her to the park and carried her round which sent her to sleep, then we went for a full english breakfast and she just sat and watched us! She was such a good girl. Yesterday was a different story altogether! I spent the day at my parents and she was awake all day as she just won't settle in the moses basket (shes been in her cot since about 4 weeks as she hated her basket - kept pushing her face up the side and distressing herself). She was extremely grouchy and wouldn't feed properly, it wasn't nice to see her upset, she clearly wanted to sleep, but i didn't know what to do!

She is 2 months old tomorrow!! Wow! :wacko: 

Hope you and your little ones are all doing great :thumbup: xx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies, 
Baby boy is happier with the cooler weather! We've had to buy him a cot bed this week. He's grown out of his crib... he is now 14lb 8oz!!! the crib was meant to last until he was 4 months but he is the same weight as a 4 month old on the 50th percentile... His head is on the 99.6th percentile... it's amazing i didn't have more urm, damage when he came out! :wacko:
Now then, question for you all; how many naps during the day do your babies have? how long do you think they sleep for in total?
We've been keeping Adrian up in the evening with us until 9pm ish but the other night (after i read a very interesting article) we bathed him at about 7pm and put him to bed just after 8pm. He slept until 1.30am, little feed and back to sleep until 6am. Another little feed and back to sleep until 8.30am! Then he slept a lot during the day as well. Last night we didnt bath him and put him to bed about 7.30pm when he started to display 'tired signs'. He slept until 11.30pm, little feed, then 4.15am, then 7am. He's just had a little nap as well.
I think we've been misinterpreting his signals... 
Why tired signs are overlooked

If a baby was tired she would just fall asleep, right? Not necessarily!
Not all babies or children KNOW when they are tired.
Some babies experience trouble 'winding down' in order to relax and fall asleep.
Many babies learn to depend on parents help to fall asleep, and therefore also rely on parents to identify when they are tired.
Children often don't want to 'miss out' on anything. Many will ignore their own signs of tiredness and keep going.
The way in which we display tiredness changes as we age. Babies DON'T show the same signs of tiredness as a child, and a child will not show the same signs of tiredness as an adult. Babies' tired signs are FREQUENTLY overlooked or mistaken as a sign of...
wind or gas
boredom
pain or discomfort
hunger
Below describes a RANGE of different behaviors, children of varying age groups display when tired. Each child may show signs of tiredness in slightly different ways.
Birth to 3 months

A baby of this age has little control of her limbs. Her actions are controlled to a large extent by infant reflexes. (A reflex is an automatic or involuntary response). Because of the influence of reflexes, young babies RARELY display the typical signs of tiredness we take for granted.
If a baby's tired signs are overlooked her behavior will increase in intensity. Behavior commonly displayed in this age group to indicate tiredness, starting from more subtle to less subtle behavior, include...
Fussing à whining à crying à screaming
Glazed stare à looking away à turning head away à back arching
Facial grimaces i.e. pulling faces
Clenched fists
Flailing arm and leg movements (waving arms and legs about) à jerking, quick limb movements. 
May seek comfort by sucking/feeding
Please Note: Babies of this age often pull up their legs when they cry ANY reason. Knees up is not necessarily a sign of tummy discomfort.
What happens if these signs are overlooked?

A baby's temperament will influence how quickly and to what degree her behavior will escalate if her subtle signs of tiredness are overlooked. 'Easy-going' babies will often fall asleep without too much fuss. 'Sensitive' babies will slowly reach a level of being upset; often very upset by the evenings when their level of tiredness is at a peak. 'Irritable' babies very quickly escalate to the point of distress when they become tired.
If a baby remains awake (or is kept awake) longer than she should, her level of tiredness will continue to increase. Eventually she can reach a point where she is over-tired. An overly tired baby often experiences great difficulty 'switching off' in order to fall asleep (even with parents help). Soon a vicious cycle begins, where the more over-tired she becomes the more distressed she becomes.
Without realizing what is happening parents often mistake her distress as pain and so keep her awake even longer, as they try multiple things to 'relieve' her discomfort. For an 'irritable' baby this may further add to her over-stimulated state. Eventually she can reach a point where she screams inconsolably for hours. After what can feel like an eternity, she finally falls alseep exhausted.
This one is interesting too:
https://www.babycareadvice.com/babycare/general_help/article.php?id=31


----------



## kaths101

Angie, hope you enjoy Yarmouth and the weather is nice for you.

Gem, im glad Heidi was good for her injections, not looking forward to Jacks :nope: 2 months old already eeek. Jack is 6 weeks tomorrow - its going so fast.

Lilli, thanks for posting the article, Ive had a hard time this week, I even took jack to the doctors today as he has literally screamed for 5 days running - not just crying but red in the face, choking, arching his back - looked really uncomfortable. Every minute that he was awake he was screaming! I thought it was colic so spent £12 on a teeny tiny bottle of colief, which didnt seem to do anything. Anyway yesterday I booked the appointment for this morning and guess what he was like an angel yesterday - a totally different baby and today well not one whinge!!!!! So he made me look like a paranoid mum this morning at the doctors and the silly moo just told me that babies cry! umm yes I know that but this was screaming!! :nope: :grr:
The only thing that is different is that he has slept a lot more the last 2 days - so maybe the colief is taking the discomfort away so he can sleep :shrug: and yes I think he was over tired aswell because I was flapping thinking he was ill! 

My baby is actually happy today! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh and someone crashed into the back of me coming out of the doctors so not only did I look stupid going but I also got shunted up the back by a taxi which sent me to the other side of the road- thank god another car wasn't coming the other way and Jack was ok in the back 

xxxx


----------



## Lilli

Hiya everyone,

Kath, how are you after your bump? what a horrible shock for you! And how is Jack with his crying? 6 week growth spurt? They always seem to be having growth spurts! Don't ever feel like a paranoid mum, doctors are what you've paid your taxes for all these years! So much better to air on the side of caution, look what happened to us thinking Adrian's breathing was normal after being told all new borns have snuffles and then ending up staying the night in hospital!

I have gastro-enteritis at the moment, posh word for tummy bug with associated v&d... feeling quite sorry for myself!
Last night Adrian did his best sleep ever, he went down at 8pm and didn't wake for a feed until 5am!!! it was amazing! however, i was up from 3am with stomach cramps which were so painful they reminded me of contractions :(
So i didn't really get the benefit of his big sleep :nope:. The worst is being in the middle of a nappy change or feed and having to put him down somewhere safe and run to the loo.
He is loving his big boy bed, he's slept soooo well since getting it, last night was the best. He actually looks small in it. :thumbup:
I got some lovely sleeping bags for him in TKMaxx. Have to be careful that they have their togs written on them, but absolute bargain! 

Hope you are all well, 
xxx


----------



## kaths101

Hi Lilli we are ok thanks for asking - no harm done to us or the car - I was just a bit shaken up!

How are you feeling now? I hope you are better - its horrible having d&v when you have a little one, I remember when Jack was a few days old - I had an upset stomach and had to literally fling him somewhere and run!! ewww. 
What a shame you missed his big sleep - typical hey!! Has he done it since? Jack dropped one feed one night about a week ago but hasn't done it since! Hes still feeding every 3 hours! 

Ive had a bit of a breakthrough though - I bought a swing off my friend and oh god does he love it - what a god send - he will sleep for hours in it!! :thumbup: It has a vibrating chair so I think its that he likes and I think its also helping his wind! Hes been a lot happier. Ive even had time to decorate my bedroom!!

What do you mean by big boys bed? cot? Im asking because Jack still doesnt sleep well in his moses basket - he fidgets like anything and wakes really easily.

Hope you are all ok, our babies are growing so fast - I can no longer squeeze Jack into Newborn :haha: xx


----------



## Lilli

yeah, we had to buy a cotbed because he'd fling his arms out in his crib, hit the sides and wake up. Or shuffle to one side and get his arm stuck through the bars.
The cotbed will do until he is about 4 or 5 years old (hopefully). You gradually lower the base as baby gets bigger then take off the sides etc.
I've spoken to other people who've said that their LO's slept soooo much better in a bigger bed. :thumbup:
He did 8 hours last night! :happydance:

Adrian had his first injections today, oh the tears! :cry: He screamed and screamed, bless him! Just given him some calpol and he's calmed down a bit...

Isnt it funny how they love the vibrations, pleased for you that it's giving you a chance to do stuff! Adrian loves his too :)

:hugs:


----------



## angie79

hi girls

Had a lovely chilled time in yarmouth although the first night Alex screamed murder for 6 hours we ended up at james paget hospital and 3 doctors and 4 hours later they said he had a tummy bug/virus and gave him extra strength calpol and he then slept 11:30pm to 8am bless him - the next day his nappy was blackish green and then that was it all fine so i guess that was the bug coming out - The rest of the week was great and we took him swimming in his new warma wetsuit and he loved it and giggled for ages.

Sorry to hear about the crash kaths glad you both ok :flower: and sorry to hear your ill Lilli hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Alex has been in his cotbed since 5 weeks and he loves it and sleeps sooooo much better - alot of people frowned at me for doing it but he is just fine and we all get a half decent night. I got this https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_190_10751_-1_14739_92171_10001_14736 which is safe from newborn and stops his arms going through the bars.

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies,
Angie, i bought that Airwrap too :)
just been into work. it was sooo weird, i felt really nervous for some reason?! :wacko: I'd gone in for a meeting, sort of and taken Adrian... never thought i'd get my boobs out in the office :haha: He screamed a lot in the meeting so i had to go out, twice. It was quite hot in there. 
Different world, so not bothered about all the politics anymore! 
Hope you are all well, :hugs:


----------



## angie79

Its good isnt it

I went into work to show them Alex when he was 2 weeks old but dreading when i have to go in again and talk about work stuff - it will seem more real going back. Still waiting to see if he has his nursery place and before you know it will be feb and its back to work :cry:

At least you have done that step now Lilli

xxx


----------



## Lilli

I know, it's hideous, i have to start thinking about a 'work life balance' application to apply to go part time... work is all so up in the air at the moment. I work for the police and there are lots of changes going on. Haven't thought about what we are going to do for childcare yet. I'm lucky enough to be having a year, so got a bit of time...
Rhyme Time and weigh in tomorrow :)


----------



## angie79

i'm thinking of going part time mid next year just because i worked out that the childcare will take half my salary so i may as well work half the time and get to spend it with Alex instead of him going to nursery

I know a few people in the police - 2 policeman and 1 who works in something to do with fire arms

Alex has a hip ultrasound tommmorow but hoping to get to a rhymn time next week

xxx


----------



## kaths101

Hey, I had to get my boobs out at work too - i had to go in a office and put a sign on the door :haha: I've been into work a few times but I know what you mean its such a strange feeling. I feel like I havent been there for years but its only been 9 weeks!! Im dreading going back, how long are you girls having off? have you given your work a date of going back? I havent, I can just go back when I want which will hopefully be as late as possible! Im loving being off. 
What are you doing about childcare when you do go back? 

Ive had a scary evening - Jack is being a nightmare at night times - he just will not sleep, he hardly naps through the day so I think he just gets over tired but it was 1am when he finally went to sleep the other night, I was rocking, shushing for hours - eventually I let him cry (hated doing it) and after 5-10 minutes he went to sleep! sooo I thought ok maybe Im intervening too soon and need to let him whinge longer and tonight I tried that again, he had cried for a few minutes then did a little gasp, I looked at him and he was blue :nope::cry::cry::cry::cry: I grabbed him out of the basket so quick - thank god I was there, I know he's too young to leave crying but it had literally been minutes - god it scared me!! I think he just forgot to breathe. 
What are your bed time routines?? I keep being told he should be sleeping through the night by now! no chance!! Last night he woke at 1, 3, 5 and 7 :nope:


----------



## angie79

kaths101 said:


> Hey, I had to get my boobs out at work too - i had to go in a office and put a sign on the door :haha: I've been into work a few times but I know what you mean its such a strange feeling. I feel like I havent been there for years but its only been 9 weeks!! Im dreading going back, how long are you girls having off? have you given your work a date of going back? I havent, I can just go back when I want which will hopefully be as late as possible! Im loving being off.
> What are you doing about childcare when you do go back?
> 
> Ive had a scary evening - Jack is being a nightmare at night times - he just will not sleep, he hardly naps through the day so I think he just gets over tired but it was 1am when he finally went to sleep the other night, I was rocking, shushing for hours - eventually I let him cry (hated doing it) and after 5-10 minutes he went to sleep! sooo I thought ok maybe Im intervening too soon and need to let him whinge longer and tonight I tried that again, he had cried for a few minutes then did a little gasp, I looked at him and he was blue :nope::cry::cry::cry::cry: I grabbed him out of the basket so quick - thank god I was there, I know he's too young to leave crying but it had literally been minutes - god it scared me!! I think he just forgot to breathe.
> What are your bed time routines?? I keep being told he should be sleeping through the night by now! no chance!! Last night he woke at 1, 3, 5 and 7 :nope:

how many weeks is he hun 6?


----------



## angie79

That sounds so scary :hugs: to you 

I'm thinking he may be having a growth spurt - Alex did the same thing around 6 or 7 weeks and he also sometimes has off weeks where he wakes more. He only slept through the night i would say last week although he has been doing 5 to 6 hour stretches since 7 weeks.
I follow the baby whisperer E.A.S.Y routine and it took a week to kick in but he now goes 7 hours from the last feed at 7pm until his next feed

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hey ladies, 
Angie, what's happened to Alex's hip? Hope the scan went ok? Do you have to wait for results?
Kath, sorry you're having a tough sleep time. That sounds like a very scary experience!
Well, dont hate me, but Adrian is sleeping between 8-10 hours a night now! It's nuts, he was doing the 1,3 5, 7am feeds, but it's since the day we put him in his big bed with a thick mattress, in his own room... We try to put him to bed between 7-8pm, so in the last 10 nights, he's woken once at 11.30pm then gone back down for about 7 hours, every other night he's done between 8-10 hours, so between 3-5am, quick feed and nappy then back down for about another 3 hours (unless Tom wakes him when he gets up for work!). We dont really have a day time nap plan and every day is different. Usually he cries if i put him in his bed during the day but he's been in it for an hour now and only just started grumbling. He seems to sleep a lot though really... Still feeding every 2 hours or so during the day but i guess that's cos he's not eating at night? :shrug:
So he was 8 and a half weeks when he went into the cot bed.
I do leave him crying a little bit. Not screaming crying, just when it's more whinging... If he's tired he'll go back to sleep.
I'd recommend the Huggies Super Dry nappies too. They're managing fine with 10 hours of wees!
We only bath him once or twice a week at the moment.
I dont know hun, it was totally by chance for us that he started sleeping through.
I hope it gets better soon, maybe it is an age thing and 8 weeks is the magic number?!
Does he look big in his moses basket?
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hi, yes he is 6 weeks old, Last night he did 10.30-2.30 but then wouldnt go back to sleep - I was still up at 4.30 and he was wide awake!
Yes he is starting to fill the moses basket now, He will go in his crib now. We haven't built the cot yet.. maybe we will have to do that this week! 
What do yours sleep in? babygro? sleeping bag? 
Im still swaddling Jack because his arms still have a life of their own!


----------



## Lilli

Hi Kath,
Adrian sleeps in a vest and sleep suit/baby grow for clothing, then a 2 or 2.5 tog sleeping bag that i got at TKMaxx. 
he goes nuts if i try to swaddle his arms. He still flings them about a lot though! :)
If you put him down awake after a feed in the night, does he cry?
:hugs:

His room is about 18-20 degrees


----------



## angie79

That sounds exactly what Alex was like kaths he soon grew out of it but he seems to keep doing 8 to 2 and then 3 to 7 now but for weeks he was keeping me up for a hour and a half to 2 hours after a feed but now he goes straight back down.
Maybe like Lilli says he will sleep better in his cot

Lilli he had to had a ultrasound cos he was breech up to 36 weeks - they told me there and then he was fine

Xxx


----------



## kaths101

Lilli said:


> Hi Kath,
> Adrian sleeps in a vest and sleep suit/baby grow for clothing, then a 2 or 2.5 tog sleeping bag that i got at TKMaxx.
> he goes nuts if i try to swaddle his arms. He still flings them about a lot though! :)
> If you put him down awake after a feed in the night, does he cry?
> :hugs:
> 
> His room is about 18-20 degrees

Doesnt his arms wake him up?? Yes he will cry hysterically if I put him down awake, same any time really except when he goes in his swing.. people keep saying its because im breastfeeding :nope: - I started expressing so I know what hes having for his night time feed 
I guess every baby is different - ive just got an awkward one!


----------



## angie79

Alex hates blankets and gro bags so I have to dress him really warm for bed now that's awkward - lol


----------



## Lilli

Why would it be because you are BFing? :shrug: If he's putting weight on he's getting enough food.
Would it be worth trying a bigger bed? A lot of people i have spoken to said that that was a turning point for their LO's as well. But then it sounds like your little man just wants cuddles so maybe a big bed would make him feel insecure...
i dunno hun, as you say they are all different and will do whatever whenever they please! :wacko: We're all learning on the job! :flower:
Maybe talk to your Health Visitor? Most of the ones i've come across are pretty nice. They might have a few ideas that could help? or at least reassure you that you are doing everything right! :thumbup:

Angie, that's good about Alex :) So it was just incase he'd got a bit squashed turning round? 
:hugs:


----------



## angie79

apprently its because when they sit feet down they sit crossed legged keeping the hips apart for too long that it can cause problems

xxx


----------



## kaths101

well we had a bit of a breakthrough - he only woke up once last night at 4am :thumbup: went to sleep about 10.30 and woke up at 7.30am so im happy with that and I feel so much more refreshed - it was probably a fluke but at least we managed one night - wasnt all good news because he slept with me and not on his own but even so I know hes capable of sleeping and just need to get him to do it on his own now..

Hes gaining weight lovely - 11lbs 1 now, hes stuck on the 50th centile since birth so he's getting enough! 

The only thing holding me back with the cot is that he will have to go in his own room - it ownt fit in ours and im not sure im ready for that yet and also if hes sleeping like he is, I will be up and down like a yo yo. Im going to try him in the crib tonight which is bigger than his moses basket - see how that goes!

Ive never heard of that with their hips before Angie - you learn something new every day!


----------



## satine51

Hello Ladies,

Long time no see :flower: Just popping in to see how everyone is doing :thumbup:

We are doing very well and I feel like I am getting the hang of this now :happydance: I still get really rotten days, (like yesterday) when it's a constant fight to put Amelie down for a nap. She is a great night sleeper, :happydance: don't get me wrong, but she gets so grumpy and overtired during the day. The only way to get her to sleep during the day is a long walk in the pram or in the car. 
I was putting off the transition from moses basket to her cot in her own room, but we did it last weekend and she started sleeping through the night. She looks much more comfortable in her big bed! Although I was in tears the first night, I felt so bad (the cot doesn't fit in our bedroom, so we had to put her in her own room).


----------



## Lilli

That's a really good sleep Kath!

Yeah, we had the whole cot bed would'nt fit in our room and i spend a lot of time looking through the crack in the door! :haha:

I have a battle to get Adrian to sleep in the day too. He's fab at night but just awful in the day. Gets so upset and grumpy but just wont sleep. If i try to put him in his cot he just screams and cries :cry:

Right on cue he's just started yelling! think it's early afternoon snack time for him :)

:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

I have a problem through the day too, he fights and fights sleep - seems like were all in the same boat and when he does nap he's only asleep for about 15 minutes unless were in the car or pushchair.
Jack gets so irritable, we have hysterical crying and its all down to tiredness!
Im still co-sleeping but you girls are making me get in gear to get my cot sorted out! Sounds like your babies are all sleeping well in their cots. I will be terrified the first night he goes in is own room :cry:

Good to hear from you Satine - glad youre doing ok.


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi ladies and babies x

Sorry I've not been on for ages, a combination of time consuming baby and a non-functioning computer! Hopefully the computer will be fixed soon and I'll be able to keep up to date. Lana is doing well, she's mostly quite well behaved and I feel like we're starting to get the hang of things. I hope you're all well and I'll catch up properly soon

xx


----------



## satine51

Maybe it's their age with napping problems? We are all in the same boat! I wish we coukd get over this, because the more tired she gets the worse it gets and we both get very frustrated. Plus, I don't get anything done at home, it's impossible. She is actually asleep now on me and has been for the last hour, I am typing with one finger!
Kaths, you have to wait until you are ready, otherwise it gets too stressful. I had to do it, because her cot didn't fit in our room and she outgrown her basket. Once you see that they are happier in their big beds, it gets easier, I promise. We have video monitor and it's fab. I don't think I'd do it without.


----------



## Lilli

Hi Ladies, 
How is everyone? Babies?
Been persevering with the cot during day and after a lot of tears we seem to be getting somewhere... maybe. :wacko: 
Been out most of today and feel exhausted! I only had a cereal bar until 3pm and felt a bit funny. Very foolish behaviour!
I cant believe that a year ago now i wasn't even pregnant and now i have this cute little man who i love SOOOOOO much. It's nuts. :cloud9:
Hope you are all well, 
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

aww, Lilli, I feel the same about my little girl. It's crazy, isn't it! 
We are doing ok, although not sure if I told you, Amelie had problems with gas, greeny poos and I eliminated dairy from my diet. It got so much better, so I started introducing a bit here and there and she doesn't like it. She seems to be spitting much more so I sm back to no dairy. I hope it helps her.
She sttn, but is a very unsettled around 2-3 o'clock. Does anyone else have this? I have started wondering if I should feed her then, but I don't want to wake her!


----------



## kaths101

Hey I cant really help with your 2/3am problem satine but maybe you could offer a dream feed? Does she settle herself again eventually? 

Im eating terribly too Lilli, Sometimes I get to the afternoon and realise I havent eaten or just grab something. I never have breakfast and sometimes miss lunch too - not good! The days go so fast!


----------



## Lilli

Hey Ladies, 
I hear Adrian grumbling at about 4am and i start to get out of bed to go to him but then he goes quiet again... I think that when he was in our room, i would jump out of bed and go to him as soon as he made a noise because i didn't want him to wake hubby... now he's in the next room, it's not that i'm not going to him, i just don't go as quickly and probably don't hear the little grumbles...
I was worried when Adrian started doing his mega sleeps and asked people whether i should wake him to feed him (Health Visitors and on here) and they said to leave him, "if he's hungry he'll let you know" and he does start whinging when he properly wakes up. :)
I dont know, i was tempted to try and dream feed but haven't and he seems fine... he hadn't put on quite as much weight as usual at last weigh in but he's still gaining and growing so no worries there.
I think i'm babbling, need some sleep! Got terrible back ache from hefting the little lump about :cloud9:
Going to buy some vitamins now! I bought a load of cereal bars to put next to the bed so i'll at least eat something to get me going on a morning! :thumbup:
Hope you are all well, 
xxx


----------



## kaths101

Hi Girls hows things? 

Jack had his weigh in today, hes now 12lb 2, I cant believe my little baby is growing up :cry: though I do find it fascinating, hes so alert now and smiley!! 

did any of you do anything for halloween? did you dress your Lo up? We went to a party at my work in the day time with my nieces who are 7 and 10, it was a trick and treat treasure hunt thing was quite good and fancy dress competition.

I was a bit bah humbug in the evening though, I unplugged the doorbell and bolted the gate :blush: Jack was asleep and if the doorbell had rung, alfie would have barked so we had a quiet evening with no trick or treaters!!

Heres Jack in his outfit, didnt make too much of an effort as he had to stay in his pushchair and didnt want him to be too uncomfortable.. He was so good - slept most of the time.

His T-shirt has a frog on the front and says Hoppy Halloween
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/CIMG5005.jpg
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/302102_10150344069885723_691310722_8674983_1069609217_n.jpg

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Lilli

Hiya!
I wanted to dress Adrian up but then didn't get round to buying a costume... next year for definite!
Jack looks very very cute :)
I got some chocs in just in case but we didn't have any trick or treaters. I grew up in little villages where we knew all our neighbours and we'd go to every house but living in a town, it isn't like that... shame really.
We went to a friends little boys 1st birthday yesterday, it was really cute and Adrian got his first party bag :haha: Just madness that they'll be in the same school year and yet Harry is walking (holding things). 
Adrian will be 3 months old on thursday :cloud9: Where has the time gone?! 
Hope you are all well,
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

We had success last night - Jack slept on his own in his crib from 9.30pm - 8.30am :happydance::happydance:

I had to get up three times to feed him at 1,4 and 7 but he went straight back down. He was a bit unsettled to start with but I didnt touch him and shushed and he went to sleep :thumbup:
He was very grunty and noisy though but never cried but I dont think he slept as well as he does on me

Got to see if it was a fluke or whether he will do it again tonight!

I know what you mean about the school years, our babies are going to be the youngest arent they, I think Jack will be THE youngest being born on the 27th. I went to a under 1s baby group at my surestart centre yesterday morning and all the babies there will be in the same year, some are crawling and nearly walking, Jack just sat there and then fell asleep :haha:


----------



## Lilli

Hey Kath! Excellent sleeping on his own! :thumbup: Did you miss him? I know that sounds strange, i just miss Adrian sometimes when i've put him to bed and go back down stairs...
Got my mum staying at the moment and am having to really bite my tongue! I just keep saying to myself "she means well". Grrrrr
Adrian has had a cold for a while now and it's making him increasingly grouchy. He wouldnt sleep today, got over tired and then wailed and screeched for a looooonnnngggg time! My mum kept saying "he must be ill" or "he's got an ear infection" or "he's got tummy ache" And i was like he's my baby! i know what's wrong with him and he's tired and been over stimulated by you being in his face!
oooh, feel better for that!
Big hugs all round :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Lilli said:


> Hey Kath! Excellent sleeping on his own! :thumbup: Did you miss him? I know that sounds strange, i just miss Adrian sometimes when i've put him to bed and go back down stairs...
> Got my mum staying at the moment and am having to really bite my tongue! I just keep saying to myself "she means well". Grrrrr
> Adrian has had a cold for a while now and it's making him increasingly grouchy. He wouldnt sleep today, got over tired and then wailed and screeched for a looooonnnngggg time! My mum kept saying "he must be ill" or "he's got an ear infection" or "he's got tummy ache" And i was like he's my baby! i know what's wrong with him and he's tired and been over stimulated by you being in his face!
> oooh, feel better for that!
> Big hugs all round :hugs:

Well I stayed up stairs with him on my laptop because I thought surely it wasnt going to last and we will be back down stairs after 10 minutes :haha: I did miss sleeping with him though, i kept waking thinking Id dropped him :nope:
I think it was a fluke - he just wasnt having it last night but I will just keep trying - at least he has done it once!

Blimey you are brave Lilli, my mum drives me barmy sometimes but she never stays - but then she does live just over the road lol. Its only becuase they care but then it does gat too much - my mum is insistant that he should be having water!! 
Jack has had a cold too, its hanging on and he is so snuffley when hes feeding - its horrible isnt it becuase they cant blow their nose!

How long is your mum there for? Hope its not much longer and you can get back to normal - I bet it messes with your routine too doesnt it? xx


----------



## Lilli

It's so strange, i still wake up in the night thinking i've fallen asleep holding him and he's in bed with us. i've grabbed tom's arm a few times thinking it was adrian! :haha:
My mum did drive me mad. My cute baby has turned into a monster. Think it's just his cold, maybe combined with a growth spurt... but the crying is quite hard going. Guess he's crying cos he cant breath properly, so his nose starts streaming, so he cant breath even worse... nasty cycle.
My mum went on about giving him water too! :wacko:
I just hope that when this cold goes my little sweetie returns!
have a lovely weekend, :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hi Ladies, 

How are you all doing??... isnt it a wierd thought that a year ago we were pregnant / or nearly pregnant!! :haha:

Time is going so fast!! 

Im so looking forward to christmas this year, last year we didnt even put our tree up - bah humbug, this year I cant wait!!

What have you got your Lo's??

So far Ive got a Sophie giraffe, a jumperoo (second hand :blush:) and a scout puppy (currently on offer for £9.99 reduced from £19.99 in argos), we are so skint at the moment with me being on maternity so I cant go too mad, i also feel as Jack doesnt know this year what christmas even is - it doesnt matter... I would rather have a few extra months off with him than buy him extravagant presents and im sure he would too :thumbup:

Anyway I hope you and babies are all ok - I think we need to post a few piccies!! 
This is Jack after his bath the other night - he loves baths :cloud9:

https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad350/kaths101/CIMG5087.jpg


----------



## satine51

Hello Kaths & Lilli,

I love your pics! I would like to post one too, but just trying to figure out how to make one smaller.
It is crazy that we were pregnant this time last year..well almost for me. This Friday is our *conceived* anniversary :thumbup:
I am also looking fwd to Xmas this year! I haven't bought anything for Amelie yet, but the main present is going to be Fisher Price Animal Train.
We are also very careful this year with Xmas gifts, money is tight on maternity leave! I am sure she will get lots from grandparents and family. I was reading one of the threads on Santa's grotto bit of the forum and some of the presents lists are just obscene :dohh: Even if I had lots of cash, I don't think I would be buying lots and lots of 'big' gifts. One or two bigger gifts plus lots of stocking fillers is enough. I just saw my cousins opening heaps of presents one xmas and made me feel sad actually. They don't appreciate them, just kept opening one after another and ditching them, not even playing with some of them properly. Maybe I am just old fashioned? :coffee:
I think they will be most fascinated with lights and wrapping paper anyway at this age:haha:
Will psot a photo soon :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







AAAAAmzIPq8AAAAAABqaAA.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lilli

Aw Kath, he's gorgeous! 
I agree on the not going mad on presents. They're so little and don't understand. For this christmas and next christmas the paper, ribbons and boxes will be more exciting than the contents! :haha: We'll get Adrian a few little things but we've said to family to get clothes (6-9 months!!!) or money to go in his bank account rather than buying lots of toys.

Here's Adrian sponsoring Children in Need (£3.50 from ASDA) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2293.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## satine51

Hi Lilli, he is so cute! Love jungle gym, it's a hit in our home too.


----------



## Lilli

Just wanted to share a couple of pics with you... not Adrians best angle!
At his 14 week weigh in, he's up to 16lbs 12oz :wacko:
There is another hat one that literally makes me cry laughing! :haha: wont upload right now though...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0334.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2258.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## satine51

So cute and funny! Looks like a little buddha in the one on the left. I love their rolls, Amelie is the same.


----------



## kaths101

aw Lilli Adrian is gorgeous, He is quite chunky isnt he :haha:
Jack is still quite skinny, has chubby little legs but thats it! he was 12lb 12 at weigh in yesterday!

Cant wait to see your other hat one lilli - I need a chuckle!

Speaking of hats, Jack hates wearing them but once its on hes ok, anyway me and mum went shopping yesterday and when we got there he was fast asleep but his hat was completely over his eyes and at an angle it looked so funny - i wish id taken a picture :haha:


----------



## Lilli

hey ladies! :wave:
How are you all? 
I'm in a bit of a grump today. My hubby plays golf EVERY sunday and today was gone for 7 hours!!! i couldnt quite believe it really. Adrian was a grumble bug and wouldnt sleep, finally got him to sleep and then OH comes home and he wakes up... not really OH's fault but still! 
So i think i'm just feeling a bit lost in my role as mummy. I love Adrian to pieces but just sometimes want a bit more me time...
Then i said to hubby "how about we get someone to babysit next weekend and we'll go out for dinner?" (because we dont ever seem to realy talk to each other anymore) and he goes "what's brought this on?" to which i started crying! hmmmm
Over tired springs to mind!
Sorry, just needed to get that out!
Hope you are all well and babies are getting bigger and stronger by the day, 
:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Hi Lili,

I know what you mean about having me time, it is really 24/7 isn't it! Amelie just doesn't nap unless I am walking with her in the carrier or she is in the car. By the end of the day I am absolutely exhausted and not in the mood for anything. Not that we bother with any dtd, unfortunately we haven't since she was born...that wories me slightly but we are both overtired. I feel like we need to connect as a couple, we are just being parents at the moment. 
I am also a bit down about our finances, I am worried how we are going to cope once the maternity money runs out. I wasn't earning enough to pay childcare fees and it still being worthwile. I am not sure what I am going to do yet. Eeek! What are your plans? Are tou going back to wrok?


----------



## Lilli

Hey Satine,
We haven't dtd since Adrian was born either. I'm worried that now it's turning into a big deal, but we're both so tired that bed is for sleeping! i'm just really not bothered either way about sex though :shrug: 
Not really worked out my finances regarding work, it's all a bit rubbish. Hopefully i'll only be going back part time though. Need to start looking at nurseries i guess...
Cant imagine having to leave little man with other people though :(
Eeeee, need to cheer up now! :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## satine51

Glad I am not the only one in the same boat! It feels a bit weird when I am reading threads about dtd after 6 weeks check up... :blush: Maybe we will pencil something in at Christmas! LOL!!:rofl:
Yup, financial situation is a bit depressing, will probably be going back to work part time. I cannot imagine leaving Amelie with anyone else at the moment. Yesterday we had MIL round and LO was screaming her head off in her arms. She just wants her Mummy now :baby: I have to say it makes me feel really fuzzy inside sometimes, but not in the middle of the night. :coffee:I think we are hitting the 4 month sleep regression thingy. She went to bed at 7, but woke up at 22.30 and didn't got to sleep until 00.30! Then back up again at 5.30 and didn't want to go back to sleep...I miss the days of her sleeping from 7 to 6!!!!:sleep:


----------



## Lilli

Oh no, sleep regression?! i DO NOT want that! :haha:
I know, when i read about people getting pregnant after just a couple of weeks... i just dont feel the need :blush: do feel a bit sorry for hubby. I'm sure we'll get there, just isn't a priority! Especially if Adrian is going to start waking up in the night again!
I just dont want Adrian doing 'firsts' with anyone else... first steps, first words etc. He's MY baby! :cry:
Cant believe that it is december tomorrow. I dont know where the last 4 months have gone, seriously, it's a blur!
Can you put up a pic of Amelie? 
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls, well its nice to know we are all in the same boat.. I am sooo tired today - this week Jack has finally been going to sleep in his own bed. Up at 7.00pm and asleep by 7.30... great I was thinking this is an achievement for my previously co-sleeping babes. Last night in bed at 7.00 but then he was up at 8.00, 8.15, 9.00, 9.30, 10.00 and I finally gave up and put him in bed with me - the longest stretch of sleep was 2 hours all night. I cant function today :cry::cry::cry::cry: Im just sooo tired and irritable and keep pigging out on chocolate.

dtd - whats that?? :haha: We tried once, OH made me a nice dinner, getting his hopes up and then it was just sore and wierd so we gave up and I prompyly fell asleep :blush: we havent tried since!! Its difficult isnt it when sleep is so precious.
Lilli, i understand how you feel about your OH playing golf, I get resentful that my OH can just carry on with life as normal. I love Jack and I tell myself that I wanted him for so long - years and years so I shouldnt moan but it is so draining isnt it. I wonder how our OH would cope with LO 24 hours a day. Actually yesterday I had to go into work for an hour for a meeting, it was the first time ive left Jack and it was nice, i stayed for a hot chocolate and cake and had some adult conversation! I was gone 3 hours :blush: It felt very wierd not having Jack with me though.. Maybe thats why he was so naughty last night! payback for leaving him!!

I really dont know what to do about work. We cant afford for me to be a SAHM im the main earner but i really dont want to go back full time. I will prob ask if I can work a day at home and then work 3/4 days.. nurseries are so expensive though - my local one is £60 a day :wacko: and I dont want to miss a thing. I will have to go back about easter time I think.

ah well it will all work out!


----------



## Lilli

Aw Kath, i hope last night was better? that sounds exhausting! poor you :hugs:
I left Adrian at home with OH for an hour or so earlier today... wasnt long before i had a phone call... Adrian cried for the whole time i was gone! Made me a bit sad that he wouldnt settle for hubby but also made me feel slightly vindictive and "ha, see how you cope with a screaming baby!" is that really mean? :haha:
I cant believe how much nurseries are, i really need to get on it and get his name down somewhere... some of the ones round here you need to get your name down while you are still pregnant!!! :wacko:
Hope you are all well, 
xxx


----------



## MoonLove

Hi!!

Heidi is extremely whingey at the moment. When shes awake after feeding or when we go out, shes happy and she'll smile and laugh alot, but when it comes to putting her to bed, or in her swingseat whilst we eat dinner or something, she just cries. Her crying has changed now, and she'll cry when shes very upset or angry or just whinge when shes bored. 

We're moving house in the next couple of weeks and we're in and out everyday doing some decorating there, so Heidi is having to get used to going backwards and forwards all of a sudden. 


I'm tired and i'm stressed, i don't even want to think about christmas. I've got no presents for anyone other than my husband and Heidi, and no plans to actually get any so it'll be huge fall outs at christmas. urrrghh.

Sorry don't mean to complain! Just feeling so groggy and Heidi is screaming from the next room. 


I always fear that if i get her up out of bed or her seat when she is whinging, she'll just get angry after a while and demand food, even though theres hours to go until food time! I just don't know why she seems so angry at the moment!


Anyway, rant over! I'm doing okay, just like i said, a bit stressy. I am looking forward to Heidi's first christmas and it'll be the first christmas my husband and i spend together without my family - and we'll be in our new home :happydance:

Hope you and your little ones are all doing brilliantly! xxx


----------



## satine51

Hello Everyone!

Gem, I know what you mean about whingy baby! We are in the same boat. I think it could be the wonder week thing? O no, speaking of whinging baby-I've got to go! Will try to write more later xx


----------



## kaths101

Hi Gem, nice to see you here! Love your little pic - is her bumbo massive or is Heidi small :haha: She looks tiny in it. I put Jack in his for the first time the other day and he screamed his head off!! 

My VERY whingey baby has turned a corner :happydance::happydance: My friend couldn't believe the difference in him! He still has his moments but its not all day everyday anymore.

Hows it going Satine? getting any easier? Routine has definitely helped Jack and Im learning what he wants and when now!!


----------



## satine51

i thought we were doing much better, but last week reflux symptoms returned with vengance! I was desperate yesterday and requested an emergency appointment, because Amelie was very distressed after each feed, constantly crying, grunting and arching her neck. 
Thankfully, we went to a completely different doctor who prescribed ranitidine for her reflux. I do hope it will really improve her symptoms, poor little mite. It breaks my heart when she is in so much discomfort.


----------



## kaths101

satine51 said:


> i thought we were doing much better, but last week reflux symptoms returned with vengance! I was desperate yesterday and requested an emergency appointment, because Amelie was very distressed after each feed, constantly crying, grunting and arching her neck.
> Thankfully, we went to a completely different doctor who prescribed ranitidine for her reflux. I do hope it will really improve her symptoms, poor little mite. It breaks my heart when she is in so much discomfort.

:hugs: ive heard Ranitidine is very good so I hope it does something for her. its awful isnt it, jack still has his moments but its getting less frequent now!


----------



## satine51

Thank you, I hope it does! Tbe dosing is so much easier than gaviscon. I am pleased that Adrian is so much better, it gives me hope. Apparently weaning often helps, so in 2 months she should be better anyway hopefully. Is anybody ready for it btw? I don't know much about it although I have been stalking weaning forum recently!


----------



## kaths101

Im not really looking forward to it tbh, I have been stalking the weaning threads too. 

When is everyone starting? What are you going to use? My friend had one of those organic pouches the other day - it looked and tasted really nice :haha: Yes I tried some!! :winkwink:

Im hoping weaning helps his sleeping too!! heres hoping!! I was up 6 times the other night - still no where near STTN :nope:


----------



## angie79

Hi girls :flower:

Tryng to catch up :blush:

Well i have had the devil child for the last 4 weeks - he has been wingy and clingy and has gone through car seat, pushchair,bouncy chair and jumperoo hatred but its finally starting to get easier although he is a baby that needs alot of attention but otherwise he isnt moany or anything really anymore - a couple of people have mentioned wonder weeks that can last a few weeks and they are the 3 c's - clinginess, crankiness and crying so i guess thats what it was.

He also has reflux and been on rantidine for 4 weeks now and although the sick is alot less and less frequent he is still sick a bit. He also went from 50th centile to nearly 25th so i decided to start weaning him a week ago - i started him on baby rice but he hated it and i got banana porridge this week and he loves it oh and kaths he still is up in the night - booo

I feel the same too with regards the oh's they seem to carry on there lives doing what they want and getting up when they want - i actaully had words this morning about it with him.

How is everyone :flower:

xxx


----------



## Lilli

Hey ladies! 
Haven't checked in on here for ages, nice to see you all! :wave:
Well, Adrian is still a giant, got him weighed at 18 weeks and he is 17lb 13oz. My back and shoulders ache when i lay down at night... love the little fatty!
I'm planning on waiting to start weaning until at least after christmas, hopefully until after he is 5 months. I want to make him last on BM as long as possible. He does stare at my food and try to lean forward to get it already though. Which makes me think that it wont take long to get him to take real food!
He has just discovered that he can screech very high pitched and do it again and again and again... it was quite funny to begin with but is ouchy on the ears :haha: Sometimes he sounds like a cat...
I had to go into work today for a 1:1 with HR about boring work stuff... when i came home Adrian was crying and had been for a while. My OH was in pieces and didnt know what to do. My poor boys, it was hard on both of them! :haha: I was only gone for about 2 and half hours!
Still having battles when we want Adrian to nap in the day, i just sing "what shall we do with a drunken sailor (bouncing baby)" over and over again. It sends me to sleep, but not him :dohh:
So, bit different to a year ago now hey? :) Wow, feels like a lifetime ago. Cant believe how much your life can change in a year :cloud9:

:flower:Happy Christmas ladies :flower:
 



Attached Files:







13-12-11-10-01.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2









12-12-11-11-48(001).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









08-12-11-11-47.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kaths101

Hi Angie, nice to see you back here, its funny (or not) the phases they go through!

Lilli, aw Adrian is sooo cute, lovely little chunky monkey. I love his hair, Jack has lost his :cry: he only has a few whispy bits left.

Im leaving Jack with my OH tomorrow as im going to the theatre to see a christmas show! I hope they will be ok :wacko:

xx


----------



## Lilli

Hi Kath, 
Yeah, Adrian's fell out in clumps when he was about 3 months old then all this blond has come through. It was so dark when he was born! He still has a dark ring round the back of his neck then the rest is light, two tone hair! :haha: OH is dark, i'm blondish. Dont worry, Jack's will come back! :)
My hair has started falling out in clumps now :( I was in the bath this morning and there was literally hand fulls...
Hope your boys were ok without you!
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hi Girls, 

I hope you all had a lovely christmas with your little ones - especially as it was their first - how did it go?

We had a lovely time, Jack had a bit of a meltdown xmas eve night but other than that he was really good and had some really nice presents - though I must say - loads of them are electronic and very noisy!!! :wacko:

what did your babes wear christmas day? 
I just tried to upload a pic but it wont work so will post one later xx


----------



## kaths101

Heres my little man.. he's 4 months old today - where is the time going??



Did anyone have any family issues over christmas? My in laws were fab, always are but my mum gave Jack some strawberry gâteaux!!! :nope: 
I could have killed her - he liked it apparently - oh great!!!


----------



## Lilli

Hello!
Happy Christmas Everyone :kiss:
Ours was a bit weird. We didnt go to yorkshire and i miss my family but my mum came down and PIL's came over... It was a bit full on for Adrian and he had a few little melt downs. Not helped by having his 3rd injections on the 20th!
Kath, has Jack had his 3rd ones yet? 48hrs later, Adrian's leg went very angry red around one of the injection sites, probably about 6cm across in a circle. I took him back to the docs and she said it was on the large side of normal but it went down on it's own the next day. She said you only need to worry if it goes in a band all the way around the leg, not just radiating out from the injection site.
Since then he's slept quite a bit - well, needed too and then whined when he cant drop off! And i think he's using me as a teething toy! At first i thought it was a growth spurt he was feeding for so long, but then when it started hurting, i realised his ploy! Dont really know what to do about it though...
Anyway, best wishes and hugs for a Happy New Year! Funny, last year is was about 8 weeks pregnant, drinking fruit juice and in bed by 11pm! :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Hi Lilli, 
I know - funny how things can change so much in a year! Just think next xmas our Los will be walking :wacko:

Aw poor Adrian, no Jack has his on the 3rd January, I was worried about him having his appt just before xmas but luckily its not. The last lot he was really teary for 3 days after and didnt sleep well so im not looking forward to these ones!! 

Have you tried adrian on any foods yet? Ive noticed Jack is spending a lot more time on the boob now and he is def interested in food. When OH and I eat he watches like a hawk and chews :haha:
He had a little bit of mushed banana this morning which he liked and ate so I think hes ready but will probably wait a few more weeks. I dont know why people are in a hurry to wean - its sooo messy lol After the banana this morning it was EVERYWHERE, in his hair, up his nose!! 

Also everything is now going in his mouth? is anyone else finding that? Blankets, his jumper, his toys etc :wacko:

Anyway wishing you and your families a happy and healthy new year xx
(p.s Lilli its not going to be much different this year, I will still be on fruit juice and in bed by 11pm!!) xx


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, no, we havent tried any food yet... he is definitely interested but i want to wait until he is a little bit older. I think he'll take to food really quickly but he cant sit up yet without being held. If he's leaning against me he's ok. I want him to be a bit more stable first, hopefully that'll improve in the next few weeks. Cow and Gate do a good Weaning pack with a free spoon and quite a few vouchers in :thumbup: 
Everything goes in his mouth! If i'm wearing a cardigan, or something with big sleeves, he'll grad them while i'm changing his nappy and start sucking them! He licks his furry jaguar (wild cat not car), which really cant be good on the tongue! :haha: Zips on his hoodies. Cloths when i'm trying to burp him... 
Aw, love him so much! :cloud9:


----------



## kaths101

Hi girls, 

I just wanted to wish you all a Happy New year and thank you all for being my buddies, you have all been fantastic and made everything a little easier being able to come on her to share concerns in the early bump days and these days to vent, gloat and show off pictures :flower: - weve made it to 96 pages so far thats a fair bit of talking! :rofl:.

I can not believe this time last year we were a few weeks pregnant - just looked at my first post - I was 4 weeks 4 days and now our little bundles of joy are here! What an amazing year 2011 have been.

Thank you again and hope 2012 is happy and healthy for you all xx


----------



## satine51

Hello Girls!

Happy new year! We have been really struggling with Amelie's reflux for the last few weeks. Fortunately, I have now found a brilliant GP who listens and treats us seriously! After a few weeks on a highest dose of ranitidine, we have been prescribed omeprasole (sp?) and I hope this is going to be our magic cure...I haven't started weaning yet, but we have just bought a high chair- I am excited about it! I haven't decided whether to do TW or BLW, but I suppose with reflux I should do TW?
Anyway, it's great to see how great everyone is doing. Here is a picture of my little Darling! I love her so much!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3238.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kaths101

aw Satine, she is gorgeous - Hows she doing now? Have you started weaning now as it really helps reflux!

How are all your little babes?.. I took Jack swimming this week for the first time - he loved it!! :kiss: and ive started him on puree fruit and veg which he also loves!!


----------



## satine51

Hello All,

Nice to hear that you are doing well with Jack Kaths! Where did you take him swimming? Was it a special baby swimming class, or did you just go on your own? 
We haven't been swimming yet, but we have started doing baby sensory classes, which Amelie really loves, I highly recommend them! https://www.babysensory.com/en/Default.aspx?&CL=1

We are still having awful digestive issues with Amelie. The reflux seems to be controlled on Omeprazole, but she has the most terrible gas (bottom gas , tmi!) and she has 4 am gas pains, every day for 1-2hrs. Also in the evening. I am not sure what causes it, but it started a few weeks before any weaning, so it can't be that. I am on dairy and soya free diet and have been for ages, so that can't be it either. The only thing I can think of is a side effect of the reflux meds? We are going back to the docs on Wed to check it out. 
She used to be such a good sleeper, but suddenly last night we were up with her from 11pm to 3pm and then up again at 6! She was just in pain and was crying when tooting. It breaks my heart!
Btw, we have started weaning gently on veg and fruit purees and I also give her finger foods to play with already. I like the idea of BLW, but we have decided to start with the traditional approach but also introduce some finger foods. 

Have any of you ladies decided what to do about going back to work? I dread thinking about it! I haven't left Amelie with anyone for longer than 2hrs, I just can't imagine leaving her, even with MIL!


----------



## Lilli

Hiya :wave:
Kath, i saw the photo of Jack swimming, very cute! We start classes at the end of feb :)
Oh Satine, poor little Amelie! :( Who would've known that gas would be so painful. Poor baby, it's so unfair. I hope the docs can give you some answers.
We've started weaning... I was ill with a tummy bug (again) and got so dehydrated that i lost my milk supply :wacko: Long story short, Adrian ate half a jar of food on his first sitting because he was so hungry. I think my milk had been really rubbish because i'd been ill and then it just stopped :cry: Poor little man, we were both crying! So it was forced on us rather quickly and thrown in at the deep end with no gradual progression but he seems to be fine, loves his food and is now having 3 meals a day!!! 
I made some baby food, which was actually lots of fun! i really enjoyed it. Got the steamer off the top of the cupboard and did lots of carrot, potatos, broccoli, pear... He loves pear! Dont think i made the potato and carrot mix smooth enough though cos he spits it out... :haha: I would've liked to do BLW but having been thrown into a variation of traditional, i might do a mixture. Not quite organised yet.
The doctor gave me some tablets which boosted my milk supply but i dont think it'll ever fully come back so it's a good job he likes his food!
We're doing so many classes at the moment. My favourite is Baby Sign Language. We've only had 2 lessons so far but i really like it and hope that Adrian picks it up. And we're doing Baby Massage through our local Children's Centre. The tummy massage has come in handy this morning as Adrian had gone 48 hours without a poo!!! 
Satine, have you tried any massage on Amelie? It really is quite amazing doing their tummies, i can feel it bubbling while i'm doing it.
Dont even want to think about work yet! I'm lucky that i don't have to for another few months. I need to put in an application to only go back part time. I don't think i'll have any problems getting the hours i want, just don't want to do it! I'm thinking 3 x 7hour days. We'll see.
 



Attached Files:







27-01-12-08-49.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1









27-01-12-08-52(004).jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









25-01-12-14-58.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1









26-01-12-15-25(001) 10-37-48.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kaths101

aw look at your little man Lilli!! 
Well we have reached the 6 month mark! Well almost for me, unbelievable isnt it - how time flies!! Shame pregnancy didnt go this fast :haha:

I have been swimming quite a lot with jack, we dont go to classes, just go on our own and its lovely. We went yesterday and towards the end of the session I laid him on his back on the water and he fell asleep!! haha

Satine, i hope Amelie is getting there with her wind? Sounds awful - poor baby. Im now weaning too, we have gone with a mix too of purees and finger foods - though I hate it when he gags and coughs and splutters - so scary!! 

Jack still hasnt got any teeth? How are Adrian and Amelie doing with teeth? 

Im back to work on 3rd March :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------

